# Kate Spade Hall of shame!



## dawnsfinallywed

This hideous fake has bidding at $102. Someone is going to be completely defrauded! Please go report it on eBay. Thanks! 

Item # 170670936527


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This hideous fake has bidding at $102. Someone is going to be completely defrauded! Please go report it on eBay. Thanks!
> 
> Item # 170670936527


 
Ridiculous! I reported it when it was first listed, and I just reported it again and reported the seller via email as well. I recently discovered that even after an auction ends, eBay can still retract the auction if a policy violation occurred (in my case, it was 3 weeks aftere the auction ended and my seller got bounced off eBay entirely!). The buyer is instructed to open a claim. Hopefully eBay will follow up on this. I also contacted the seller with a not-to-friendly message.


----------



## marissk

Oh...and let's not leave out this horrible fake:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Kate-Spade...032?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb68ccf48

Of course it's "rare"! It's FAKE! All the rest ended up in the garbage, where it belongs.


----------



## marissk

Wow...someone wields a mighty fist on eBay...said horrible fake bow bag (170670936527) is gone.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Oh...and let's not leave out this horrible fake:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Kate-Spade...032?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb68ccf48
> 
> Of course it's "rare"! It's FAKE! All the rest ended up in the garbage, where it belongs.


 

And it sold! Someone bought this!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> That's what I told the guy. He insisted it was real because he bought it from a wealthy woman who "doesn't buy fakes." lol!


 
I contacted a seller yesterday who had 2 butt-ugly fake bags yesterday and she said that they can't be fake because she bought them at Macy's. These were those awful striped bags with the vinyl bow stuck to them. Yeah, right. Macy's. They've since been removed.


----------



## marissk

This is listed as "Comes with original Kate Spade Care Card, Gift Receipt & Dustbag"

http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-ANNI...971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a12962bf3

Sure doesn't look like any anniversary Sam with tab bag I've ever seen, satin ribbon and all.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> I contacted a seller yesterday who had 2 butt-ugly fake bags yesterday and she said that they can't be fake because she bought them at Macy's. These were those awful striped bags with the vinyl bow stuck to them. Yeah, right. Macy's. They've since been removed.


 

I reported those, too... and the "Authentic SAM Anniversary" bag you mentioned, as well.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I reported those, too... and the "Authentic SAM Anniversary" bag you mentioned, as well.


 
I contacted the seller of that fake authentic Sam to find out the name of the store on the alleged gift receipt. I got a song-and-dance about how she's selling it for her mother who got the bag from her sister, etc. Sure...

Exactly how stupid do they think people are?!?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> I contacted the seller of that fake authentic Sam to find out the name of the store on the alleged gift receipt. I got a song-and-dance about how she's selling it for her mother who got the bag from her sister, etc. Sure...
> 
> Exactly how stupid do they think people are?!?


 
I asked her to send me closeup pics of all labels. She hasn't gotten back to me yet. Did you report it? I did, under mine and my hubby's eBay accounts!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I asked her to send me closeup pics of all labels. She hasn't gotten back to me yet. Did you report it? I did, under mine and my hubby's eBay accounts!


 
I sure did, but just under my account. No hubster. I need all the closet space for my handbags so no room for anyone else!


----------



## marissk

And let's not forget this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330592153078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The seller won't reply to "contact the seller" messages, and this remains listed. I've reported it but no action yet.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> And let's not forget this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330592153078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The seller won't reply to "contact the seller" messages, and this remains listed. I've reported it but no action yet.


 
I reported that one, too... twice.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ya just gotta see this to believe it!


http://cgi.ebay.com/White-Kate-Spade-Purse-/290591001324?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a892caec


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> ya just gotta see this to believe it!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/white-kate-spade-purse-/290591001324?pt=us_csa_wh_handbags&hash=item43a892caec


 
oy vey!!!


----------



## marissk

Gad, this is just so ugly...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220819064498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

and so damn fake!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Gad, this is just so ugly...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220819064498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> and so damn fake!


 

I wanted to see this!! It was pulled by the time I got there!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I wanted to see this!! It was pulled by the time I got there!


 
I can't quite get an image to show up, but you can find it here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/23783805@N06/5974151687/

The seller listed it as authentic! Yeah, on Mars maybe!

How can I get an image to appear? I've tried that little image button, but it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> That's the one you wanted to see! eBay pulled it.


 
Ya know, I may be a bit obsessive about fakes, but by golly, I just can't stand to see someone (who obviously knows JACK about kate spade) try to pawn off fake crap to some unsuspecting customer. Thank goodness ebay has been on the ball lately, pretty much, pulling this crap from the listings... Jeez... People should thank us, Marissk! lol!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ya know, I may be a bit obsessive about fakes, but by golly, I just can't stand to see someone (who obviously knows JACK about kate spade) try to pawn off fake crap to some unsuspecting customer. Thank goodness ebay has been on the ball lately, pretty much, pulling this crap from the listings... Jeez... People should thank us, Marissk! lol!


 
I agree! We saved someone from paying over $100 on a butt-ugly fake!!!

eBay has been really good over the past week at yanking fakes. I think I must report 10 a day at least, more on weekends. Perhaps we could get eBay to post one of those fake bow bags and say "If your item looks like this, DON'T LIST IT!!"

I told a seller about a fake last week and he turned out to be the nicest guy! He pulled the listing right away and really wanted to learn more about how he can avoid getting taken in the future. I like sellers like that! 

I noticed the "oy vey" bag is no longer listed. I can't wait to see the next novelty print!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> I agree! We saved someone from paying over $100 on a butt-ugly fake!!!
> 
> eBay has been really good over the past week at yanking fakes. I think I must report 10 a day at least, more on weekends. Perhaps we could get eBay to post one of those fake bow bags and say "If your item looks like this, DON'T LIST IT!!"
> 
> I told a seller about a fake last week and he turned out to be the nicest guy! He pulled the listing right away and really wanted to learn more about how he can avoid getting taken in the future. I like sellers like that!
> 
> I noticed the "oy vey" bag is no longer listed. I can't wait to see the next novelty print!


 

We could work on an eBay guide. There's already one about labels, but not one with examples of fakes. Kat's sites are REALLY helpful, but some of the skeptical sellers, I think, may take it more seriously if it was something ON and associated with eBay. We could ask her if we could use some of her pictures...


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> We could work on an eBay guide. There's already one about labels, but not one with examples of fakes. Kat's sites are REALLY helpful, but some of the skeptical sellers, I think, may take it more seriously if it was something ON and associated with eBay. We could ask her if we could use some of her pictures...



Kat already has an eBay guide for KS.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kristikate said:


> Kat already has an eBay guide for KS.


 

Yup, there's about three... but the best one only has examples of fake labels... I don' think any of them actually have pictures of fake bags...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yup, there's about three... but the best one only has examples of fake labels... I don' think any of them actually have pictures of fake bags...


 
Kat's guide rocks my world, but I agree with Dawn that some examples of fake bags and some updated info on labels. Back in the day, fabric bags had sewn on labels, and then we went to the license plate, but now, they have the new smaller metal label, like on my new Seraphina. 

The problem is getting examples of those butt-ugly "bow" bags that we can use. We can't lift photos of fakes, which means we'd actually have to (gasp) get close to one to photograph it. I personally would love to have that fake Sam with the big red lips all over it, or the "oy vey" bag, in my collection. Not!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Kat's guide rocks my world, but I agree with Dawn that some examples of fake bags and some updated info on labels. Back in the day, fabric bags had sewn on labels, and then we went to the license plate, but now, they have the new smaller metal label, like on my new Seraphina.
> 
> The problem is getting examples of those butt-ugly "bow" bags that we can use. We can't lift photos of fakes, which means we'd actually have to (gasp) get close to one to photograph it. I personally would love to have that fake Sam with the big red lips all over it, or the "oy vey" bag, in my collection. Not!


 

Here! I found a beauty for your collection! LOL!!  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280714889729&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here! I found a beauty for your collection! LOL!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280714889729&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


 
And this precious gem. Seller says it's "genuine". Sure it is...and I'm in line for the British throne!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260824387821&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> And this precious gem. Seller says it's "genuine". Sure it is...and I'm in line for the British throne!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260824387821&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Yep, and I'm really Anjelina Jolie.


----------



## marissk

OK...so I nearly soaked my Depends laughing over this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/140585127331?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bb86cda3

Wanna pay $90 for this?


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> OK...so I nearly soaked my Depends laughing over this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/140585127331?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bb86cda3
> 
> Wanna pay $90 for this?


 
Awww...too bad eBay pulled it so quickly. It was brown canvas with vinyl western-style whip stitching around the flap. I should have saved a photo...


----------



## lu2

hello ladies..
i need ur help..
i know this is slight out of the topic, but i dont know where i can ask my question.
any ideas how to remove ink spot from a wallet?
i accidentally left my pen open yesterday, n now my katespade wallet has blue ink spots 
do u know which cleaner could i go? i live in NYC.
thank you so much ladies in advanced..


----------



## marissk

lu2 said:


> hello ladies..
> i need ur help..
> i know this is slight out of the topic, but i dont know where i can ask my question.
> any ideas how to remove ink spot from a wallet?
> i accidentally left my pen open yesterday, n now my katespade wallet has blue ink spots
> do u know which cleaner could i go? i live in NYC.
> thank you so much ladies in advanced..


 
I hate it when that happens!

Is the ink on the leather or the lining??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Okay, she said she paid $140 for this ugly green thing... please go report it... I did send her a message, and I can't wait to see what she says...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190560957932


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Okay, she said she paid $140 for this ugly green thing... please go report it... I did send her a message, and I can't wait to see what she says...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190560957932


 
eBay has finally pulled this. Such an obvious fake. She didn't get any bids the first time she listed it but someone did bid yesterday so it would have sold.

She never replied to my messages.


----------



## marissk

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180703919102

Seller claims she paid $200 for this garbage at a "purse party". Are people really that ...ummm... unsophisticated?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please go report this... http://cgi.ebay.com/Adorable-Multi-...753?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0c6ec961. This seller CONSTANTLY lists fake kate spades. She has another for sale, where she didn't mention 'kate spade' but it has a fake label!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Please go report this... http://cgi.ebay.com/Adorable-Multi-...753?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0c6ec961. This seller CONSTANTLY lists fake kate spades. She has another for sale, where she didn't mention 'kate spade' but it has a fake label!


 
She listed both bags previously and they were yanked by eBay. She just doesn't give a damn. She won't respond to email; I've tried several times.


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Please go report this... http://cgi.ebay.com/Adorable-Multi-...753?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0c6ec961. This seller CONSTANTLY lists fake kate spades. She has another for sale, where she didn't mention 'kate spade' but it has a fake label!





marissk said:


> She listed both bags previously and they were yanked by eBay. She just doesn't give a damn. She won't respond to email; I've tried several times.


*coloradosun05*  also sold a fake LV wallet for over $150! (Buyer left positive feedback. Obviously, she (the buyer) doesn't know LV.)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louis-Vuitton-C...808?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0be73e60


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> *coloradosun05*  also sold a fake LV wallet for over $150! (Buyer left positive feedback. Obviously, she (the buyer) doesn't know LV.)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louis-Vuitton-C...808?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0be73e60


 
I would love to buy that fake kate spade bag and then file a claim and leave her negative feedback for selling fakes. Perhaps that's the only way to stop her.

There's another seller, sierra2247, who had several fake KS bags that eBay pulled. She has this fake Chanel, which she states is "faux leather":

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110721239305&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

and this fake LV, which is so obviously fake:

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-D...763?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c7800ad3


and this ridiculous fake Gucci:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110721150900&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I've told her they're fake, reported them as fakes, talked to eBay customer support about them being fakes, but they are still there and people are still bidding. I even posted them on the eBay discussion forums but my post was removed. VERY frustrating.

I guess I better start buying these fakes, huh? I'll be a purse vigilante!


----------



## marissk

How does anyone fall for this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260828125987&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> View attachment 1456517
> 
> 
> How does anyone fall for this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260828125987&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


*gagered* is another seller who has been on my watchlist since August, 2009 with fake Coach and Gucci bags.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> She listed both bags previously and they were yanked by eBay. She just doesn't give a damn. She won't respond to email; I've tried several times.


 
Same here... I asked her under my friend's brand new account if a striped set she once had was real. This was her response... 


*"Dear ajp1008,

*YES to all..  It was supposed to go just to a buy now for 19.95.  Kate's purses I believe had a patent signature.  Be care on the one's THAT SAY "THE REAL THING".    

Have a wonderful day 

Mary"

Not only is she a lying scam artist, she's freakin' illiterate...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> View attachment 1456517
> 
> 
> How does anyone fall for this?
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260828125987&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 

I'll go buy it under a fake ID and just not pay for it...


----------



## marissk

Anyone up for a Chinese food kate spade bag?? This can be yours for only $35 (or make an offer....I offer 35 cents).




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150641369907&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Same here... I asked her under my friend's brand new account if a striped set she once had was real. This was her response...
> 
> 
> *"Dear ajp1008,*
> 
> YES to all..  It was supposed to go just to a buy now for 19.95.  Kate's purses I believe had a patent signature.  Be care on the one's THAT SAY "THE REAL THING".
> 
> Have a wonderful day
> 
> Mary"
> 
> Not only is she a lying scam artist, she's freakin' illiterate...


 
Fortunately, her fake is history! Yanked by eBay. But the one with the labels and brand "Kate S" is still listed.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Anyone up for a Chinese food kate spade bag?? This can be yours for only $35 (or make an offer....I offer 35 cents).
> 
> View attachment 1456704
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150641369907&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
I sent this seller a message already... can't wait to see her response.


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> Anyone up for a Chinese food kate spade bag?? This can be yours for only $35 (or make an offer....I offer 35 cents).
> 
> View attachment 1456704
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150641369907&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





dawnsfinallywed said:


> I sent this seller a message already... can't wait to see her response.


Someone BIN'ed it.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> Someone BIN'ed it.


 
Report it anyway... Maybe ebay will pull it before the person pays or something...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Okay... you guys gotta see this... I had her send me pictures (via my husband's account!) and the K on the gold outer label is capitalized. Please go report. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120757854618.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Okay... you guys gotta see this... I had her send me pictures (via my husband's account!) and the K on the gold outer label is capitalized. Please go report.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120757854618.


 

Ebay is on the ball!


----------



## marissk

I can't put into words what I think. O.M.G.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220823728973&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The Fashion Police should arrest someone for this hot mess!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ebay is on the ball!


 
If only they were that fast on that straw number with the pink ribbon flowers. Ick.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> View attachment 1457218
> 
> 
> I can't put into words what I think. O.M.G.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220823728973&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The Fashion Police should arrest someone for this hot mess!


 

Did you message the seller!? I'm curious to see what she says.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please report this... http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Hand...134?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cba8e2f36. I have reported it several times to no avail.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> View attachment 1457218
> 
> 
> I can't put into words what I think. O.M.G.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220823728973&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The Fashion Police should arrest someone for this hot mess!


 
It's pulled already!! LOL!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Please report this... http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Hand...134?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cba8e2f36. I have reported it several times to no avail.


 
As have I. I also get no response from the seller, which means she/he really doesn't give a crap. Money money money.

ETA: I feel like buying this just to file a claim against the seller for listing fakes. It would be worth it just to leave negative feedback.


----------



## marissk

So, I contacted the seller of this fake:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120757844277&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

and got this response:

Hi there, thanks for the email. However this is not a fake, and if you go on Katespade.com you will see other purses with this hardware on them, as well as the colors. I don't own anything that isn't authentic nor would I try to sell one that isn't on ebay. But I do appreciate the email, as there are people out there who would do this. But I assure you this one is authentic and can be found through katespade.com....the style may not be on there as its' about 2 years old, but the hardware is still on some of her handbags. 

Thanks and let me know if you have anything else for me! I really do appreciate your email though, thank you!



You can only imagine my response. I'll be nice...


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> View attachment 1457293
> 
> So, I contacted the seller of this fake:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120757844277&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> and got this response:
> 
> Hi there, thanks for the email. However this is not a fake, and if you go on Katespade.com you will see other purses with this hardware on them, as well as the colors. I don't own anything that isn't authentic nor would I try to sell one that isn't on ebay. But I do appreciate the email, as there are people out there who would do this. But I assure you this one is authentic and can be found through katespade.com....the style may not be on there as its' about 2 years old, but the hardware is still on some of her handbags.
> 
> Thanks and let me know if you have anything else for me! I really do appreciate your email though, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You can only imagine my response. I'll be nice...


Tell her to put her fingernails under that off-center metal plaque and give a little tug. 

LOL! The least she can do is put it back properly centered.


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> Tell her to put her fingernails under that off-center metal plaque and give a little tug.
> 
> LOL! The least she can do is put it back properly centered.


 
I was VERY nice! I let her know about Kat's web site and the discussion forum on eBay. And I told her about fake labels and what real dust bags should look like (i.e., not a potato sack). Really...I was nice!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> Tell her to put her fingernails under that off-center metal plaque and give a little tug.
> 
> LOL! The least she can do is put it back properly centered.


 
I just messaged her as well.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I just messaged her as well.


 
She just ended the listing. Victory over fakes!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280718680477&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 

Please report. She admits her mom won this at an auction, so I told her she was lied to. She still has not done anything to the listing, even though I told her that she's going to be defrauding someone if she sells it.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280718680477&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Please report. She admits her mom won this at an auction, so I told her she was lied to. She still has not done anything to the listing, even though I told her that she's going to be defrauding someone if she sells it.


 
HA! We're ganging up on her! I got the same explanation and I told her it was fake and her Mom should get her money back cause it was illegal for the auction house to sell it.

Did ya see this butt-ugly "authentic" bag??







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280719109151&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> HA! We're ganging up on her! I got the same explanation and I told her it was fake and her Mom should get her money back cause it was illegal for the auction house to sell it.
> 
> Did ya see this butt-ugly "authentic" bag??
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280719109151&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
YES! ANd I already messaged him. 
PLUS... here's ANOTHER sushi bag. Where in the hell are these things coming from???? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120758662406


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> YES! ANd I already messaged him.
> PLUS... here's ANOTHER sushi bag. Where in the hell are these things coming from????
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120758662406


 
Sadly, this fake bag is still listed even though we've all reported it. eBay seems to be a bit slow these past few days. All the bags I've reported lately are still listed.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280718680477&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Please report. She admits her mom won this at an auction, so I told her she was lied to. She still has not done anything to the listing, even though I told her that she's going to be defrauding someone if she sells it.


 
Sadly, this is also still listed on eBay. Does that silly gingham check lining even go with the pastel floral print?? Not in my world!


----------



## marissk

Good heavens...the lining clashes so badly! How could anyone take this hot mess as authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270795059154


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Good heavens...the lining clashes so badly! How could anyone take this hot mess as authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270795059154


 
I already messaged the seller. Did you? I am anxious to see what he says. I haven't reported it yet. If he doesn't pull it himself, I will report it. 
Yes, it's hideous!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I already messaged the seller. Did you? I am anxious to see what he says. I haven't reported it yet. If he doesn't pull it himself, I will report it.
> Yes, it's hideous!!


 
Hey, he's a guy! He got taken at an auction that assured him it was 100% authentic. I also contacted him and he pulled it right away. He seems to be a very nice guy.


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> Sadly, this is also still listed on eBay. Does that silly gingham check lining even go with the pastel floral print?? Not in my world!


 
Thankfully, this is now gone, thanks to ECF!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You guys have got to see this. She said she bought it at the Columbus mall, and she was sorry that I "think" it's not real! LOL! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-/120759977322?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1ddb056a


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> You guys have got to see this. She said she bought it at the Columbus mall, and she was sorry that I "think" it's not real! LOL!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-/120759977322?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1ddb056a


and did you notice the appropriateness of her ID?? *vnswindler2009*

BTW, the "Coach" in her completed listings is also fake:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Handbag-/120759982888?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1ddb1b28


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> and did you notice the appropriateness of her ID?? *vnswindler2009*
> 
> BTW, the "Coach" in her completed listings is also fake:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Handbag-/120759982888?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1ddb1b28


 

LOL! Yes, I noticed that, too... Did you report those?


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> LOL! Yes, I noticed that, too... Did you report those?


 
I saw that!!! "Swindler" indeed. It was an impressive weekend for horrible ugly fakes. I'm torn between this plastic fake:






(listing ended)
and this gem with the black and white houndstooth lining (still listed for charity, no less):




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220826513444&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> I saw that!!! "Swindler" indeed. It was an impressive weekend for horrible ugly fakes. I'm torn between this plastic fake:
> 
> 
> 
> (listing ended)
> and this gem with the black and white houndstooth lining (still listed for charity, no less):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220826513444&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 

You can't have either of them... I must have them for myself... they're gorgeous!!! Don't you agree!?!?!? hahahahahahhhhahahahahaha


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> You can't have either of them... I must have them for myself... they're gorgeous!!! Don't you agree!?!?!? hahahahahahhhhahahahahaha


 
Yeah, I wanted that pink and green check thing with the herringbone lining. Almost as much as I want a sushi Sam.

This morning, I was looking on eBay for fakes (it's like a part-time job) and I found something that looked really fake to me. OK, I was half asleep, but the "fake" turned out to be a pair of KS shoes. I need a life...


----------



## marissk

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330598811150
This seller was ripped off $150 for this in NY. Why can't I sell fakes on the streets in NY?? Or maybe purse parties? Oh, because I'm honest...I remember!!

I really feel for these folks who get taken by rip-off artists.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Yeah, I wanted that pink and green check thing with the herringbone lining. Almost as much as I want a sushi Sam.
> 
> This morning, I was looking on eBay for fakes (it's like a part-time job) and I found something that looked really fake to me. OK, I was half asleep, but the "fake" turned out to be a pair of KS shoes. I need a life...


 

I love looking at kate spades! It's a hobby! You have a life! It's just further fulfilled by the loveliness of a genuine kate... and the satisfaction of keeping suckers from buying garbage fakes! lol!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> I'm not an expert of straw/whatever-this-is? I think our Dawn must have this. It's guaranteed authentic...is it??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-HAND...263?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fc5ad77f


 
Yup! I love this bag. I bought it down on the street corner and watched the low-life put the label on it as I stood there. It's sooooooo purty, isn't it!?


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yup! I love this bag. I bought it down on the street corner and watched the low-life put the label on it as I stood there. It's sooooooo purty, isn't it!?


 
It is purty! And...guaranteed authentic!


----------



## marissk

Get it whilst you can!






and if that's not "style" enough, check out the tiger stripe lining:






Gross.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tonight's "WTF!?!" award goes to this little beauty! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120761762851


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Get it whilst you can!
> 
> 
> 
> and if that's not "style" enough, check out the tiger stripe lining:
> 
> 
> 
> Gross.


 
Is it still for sale??? Is it on eBay??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Is it still for sale??? Is it on eBay??


 
eBay yanked it, so you'll just have to wait for the next ugly fake to come along. Maybe this buffalo plaid number...






It should go really well with your mountain boots this winter. I've reported it and emailed the seller and got ignored. People are bidding on this! Very sad someone might get stuck with this fake...or worse, even like this horrible thing!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200639088752&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> eBay yanked it, so you'll just have to wait for the next ugly fake to come along. Maybe this buffalo plaid number...
> 
> 
> 
> It should go really well with your mountain boots this winter. I've reported it and emailed the seller and got ignored. People are bidding on this! Very sad someone might get stuck with this fake...or worse, even like this horrible thing!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200639088752&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


 
I sent another message through my husband's ebay ID. (I already did through my own.) AND... I've reported it under both IDs. I hope eBay wakes up!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I sent another message through my husband's ebay ID. (I already did through my own.) AND... I've reported it under both IDs. I hope eBay wakes up!


 
Doesn't reply to me either. I don't think he/she cares. It's all about money!


----------



## marissk

I emailed this seller about a fake she listing and this is the response I got:

Are you aware this is fake!? I have nothing to do so im gonna scroll through your listings and find stuff that might not be real. found a few. reported a few. it's a bird.... its a plane..... its a FAKE! haha just wanted to point out how funny i find people like you instead of doing something productive your self you try to hurt others. haha again, you make me laugh.


- dmifsud22


OK, who was trying to hurt who? Me...the person who is trying to educate or dmifsud22...the person who is trying to rip people off?? Duh.


----------



## marissk

In addition to the fake crooked glued-on label, you get a bunch of glued-on rhinestones! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110728500375&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> I emailed this seller about a fake she listing and this is the response I got:
> 
> Are you aware this is fake!? I have nothing to do so im gonna scroll through your listings and find stuff that might not be real. found a few. reported a few. it's a bird.... its a plane..... its a FAKE! haha just wanted to point out how funny i find people like you instead of doing something productive your self you try to hurt others. haha again, you make me laugh.
> 
> 
> - dmifsud22
> 
> 
> OK, who was trying to hurt who? Me...the person who is trying to educate or dmifsud22...the person who is trying to rip people off?? Duh.


 
Which purse is this!?!?


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Which purse is this!?!?


 
thumbs.ebaystatic.com/pict/150644524505.jpg

it was this little gem, pointy feet and vinyl trim...veddy nice! I sent a complaint about her to eBay; I'll let them deal with her.

I hate it when you approach someone out of kindness and you get venom in return.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> thumbs.ebaystatic.com/pict/150644524505.jpg
> 
> it was this little gem, pointy feet and vinyl trim...veddy nice! I sent a complaint about her to eBay; I'll let them deal with her.
> 
> I hate it when you approach someone out of kindness and you get venom in return.


 

Well, it's been removed, so it serves her right! What a nasty character!


----------



## marissk

Only $150 with BIN!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260834523915&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> Only $150 with BIN!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260834523915&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Is that a Kate Vuitton cerise bag or a Louis Spade? I think they're siblings.


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> Is that a Kate Vuitton cerise bag or a Louis Spade? I think they're siblings.


 
I think it's gen-u-wine Lewie Vooton!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Only $150 with BIN!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260834523915&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 

Yep, I've already messaged the seller on this one AND reported it. Jeez.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Goes to... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Purse-/170681554527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bd69d65f

This little beaut can be yours if you Buy It Now for $100!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Goes to...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Purse-/170681554527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bd69d65f
> 
> This little beaut can be yours if you Buy It Now for $100!!!


 
awww...eBay yanked it before I could buy it..


----------



## marissk

check out the fake burberry knockoff plaid lining. And it's 'authentic'!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> check out the fake burberry knockoff plaid lining. And it's 'authentic'!


 
Is this on eBay??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Is this on eBay??


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160637059583&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Yup. It was a busy weekend for fake kate spade on eBay. I must have reported 20 this weekend.


----------



## marissk

There's this:






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290599102492&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The seller is certain it's authentic. I'm certain it's not.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> There's this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290599102492&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The seller is certain it's authentic. I'm certain it's not.


 
Yes, I've reported this one twice already!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You know, I was thinking... If I had a dime for every fake I've seen on eBay where the seller said, "I got this as a gift," I'd be a freakin' millionaire...


----------



## marissk

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170681614974&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> You know, I was thinking... If I had a dime for every fake I've seen on eBay where the seller said, "I got this as a gift," I'd be a freakin' millionaire...


 
If I had a dime for every fake I've reported to eBay that they've done nothing about, I'd be a freakin' millionaire!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> If I had a dime for every fake I've reported to eBay that they've done nothing about, I'd be a freakin' millionaire!


 
eBay's pretty good most of the time... I'm not sure why they haven't pulled the ugly Asian/floral thing above or that pink pastel with the metal handles... I just keep reporting them over and over. Of course, it's Monday, so they should get busy pulling...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This RUDE seller just relisted two fakes that eBay already pulled. He just removed "kate spade" from the title and description... please report him...
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-brand-new-p...471?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbb04c017


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> eBay's pretty good most of the time... I'm not sure why they haven't pulled the ugly Asian/floral thing above or that pink pastel with the metal handles... I just keep reporting them over and over. Of course, it's Monday, so they should get busy pulling...


 
the seller of the pink pastel thing with the metal handles still believes "it's real not fake" even though she agrees with me that the metal label on the outside appears to be fake. I'm out of options with trying to help her out. I sent her a link to a listing for a bag with the identical fabric that was clearly a fake (that seller did pull that listing). I asked her to post the bag on the discussion forums on eBay so Kat would give her expert opinion, but she has not. I suppose I could do it myself...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This RUDE seller just relisted two fakes that eBay already pulled. He just removed "kate spade" from the title and description... please report him...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-brand-new-p...471?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbb04c017


 
Done!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> the seller of the pink pastel thing with the metal handles still believes "it's real not fake" even though she agrees with me that the metal label on the outside appears to be fake. I'm out of options with trying to help her out. I sent her a link to a listing for a bag with the identical fabric that was clearly a fake (that seller did pull that listing). I asked her to post the bag on the discussion forums on eBay so Kat would give her expert opinion, but she has not. I suppose I could do it myself...


 
I have full confidence that eBay will pull this either today or tomorrow. If they don't, and it sells, I will contact the buyer after feedback is left and inform them that they bought a fake, and the seller KNEW it. I have done this is in the past. It may not do anything, but at a minimum, it gives the seller a little bit of a hassle.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I have full confidence that eBay will pull this either today or tomorrow. If they don't, and it sells, I will contact the buyer after feedback is left and inform them that they bought a fake, and the seller KNEW it. I have done this is in the past. It may not do anything, but at a minimum, it gives the seller a little bit of a hassle.


 

It is gone! eBay pulled it!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This RUDE seller just relisted two fakes that eBay already pulled. He just removed "kate spade" from the title and description... please report him...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-brand-new-p...471?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbb04c017


 

This one is removed!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> I saw that!!! "Swindler" indeed. It was an impressive weekend for horrible ugly fakes. I'm torn between this plastic fake:


 
The seller of this beauty, who is a RUDE bi*ch, just messaged me and told me she "found the receipt" for this, where she bought it at a kate spade store. She informed me that she'd be RELISTING it tonight. So, if you see it, you guys know what to do!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The seller of this beauty, who is a RUDE bi*ch, just messaged me and told me she "found the receipt" for this, where she bought it at a kate spade store. She informed me that she'd be RELISTING it tonight. So, if you see it, you guys know what to do!!!


 
HA! If she does re-list it and it stays, I'll buy it and we'll see if it's really authentic!


----------



## marissk

I want a bag just like this:






with a fake label glued to a girl's head.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Hand...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item3a6950af95


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> I want a bag just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> with a fake label glued to a girl's head.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Hand...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item3a6950af95


 

I saw this, too... I already messaged the seller... oughta be interesting!


----------



## marissk

Good heavens. Seller states it's authentic (yeah, and I'm Shaquille O'Neil).

http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-POLK...166?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c810e286


----------



## marissk

Bidding for this gem is up to $20.50...






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110730583536&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## marissk

It's on this bag:






listed on eBay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320744771750&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kristikate

marissk said:


> It's on this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> listed on eBay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320744771750&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Photobucket is blocked at my job, but that's a pretty bad fake all around.


----------



## kristikate

marissk said:


> Bidding for this gem is up to $20.50...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110730583536&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Looks like the seller ended it.


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> Bidding for this gem is up to $20.50...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110730583536&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Just heard back from the very nice seller; she has pulled this!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

x UHOH X said:


> Ok, so I'm guessing from the "Ahas!" and "WTH!" with pics and examples, I may have purchased a fake...  Just a guess, mind you.  It's kinda cute for one of my little nieces if it IS fake, so I'm not upset...just curious.  This is my pic, BTW.  Hers wasn't much clearer.  Black denim with a black/white small check inside; nothing flashy, no bathing beauties with fake tags glued to their heads, no cherries (seriously!?).  The only identifier is the KS tag on the outside (sewn).  No inner hologram tag/# tag, no origin tag.  And it needs a good cleaning. So what do you think?


 
*kate spade's only made TWO denim collections, and neither of them had an interior like yours. Actually, I don't think ANY kate spade had a gingham interior. Verify at http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/earlydenim and http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/1999texas. Any genuine kate spade denim is very hard to find. Also, she has ONE new denim collection called the Dungarees Denim, which you can google, and this isn't that collection either.  *


----------



## marissk

This is back...sadly. She's had it listed multiple times, sold it once, but it's back. Her listing states it's fake, but that doesn't stop her!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380362686477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## marissk

BIN for $199. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Nice-Kate-Spade...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19c81d28d5


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ya'll, there are THREE cherry print bags on eBay right now!! I cannot believe people STILL think kate spade made a cherry print.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ya'll, there are THREE cherry print bags on eBay right now!! I cannot believe people STILL think kate spade made a cherry print.


 
I saw them! It must be past cherry season cause it's a pretty ugly crop!

I can't believe this thing is still listed:






and this thing, too:





Ick ick ick.

Someone has bid on that Asian number. I might post it on the discussion forum and see what happens.


----------



## kristikate

marissk said:


> I saw them! It must be past cherry season cause it's a pretty ugly crop!
> 
> I can't believe this thing is still listed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this thing, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ick ick ick.
> 
> Someone has bid on that Asian number. I might post it on the discussion forum and see what happens.


 
Can you post the links so we can report?


----------



## marissk

This gem can be yours for $105 with BIN! I'd offer $5 just to get it off the marketplace and into the garbage. How fake is that label????

http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-Red-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item336aea5811


----------



## kristikate

marissk said:


> Ah! I stand corrected! Can I buy you that fake wallet to make it up to you???


 
Oh, wow, that thing is REALLY bad.


----------



## marissk

kristikate said:


> Oh, wow, that thing is REALLY bad.


 
But it's authentic! The seller says it's authentic and new with tags! And "Do Not Miss The Opportunity To Own This Masterpiece Of Fashion at a Fraction Of Original Price".


----------



## elviscostellofan

You know I adore Kate Spade.  But, with the exception of some of the "Collect" items, and maybe that Bluebird wicker bag, I don't think I'd call any Kate Spade a MASTERPIECE of fashion!


----------



## marissk

elviscostellofan said:


> You know I adore Kate Spade.  But, with the exception of some of the "Collect" items, and maybe that Bluebird wicker bag, I don't think I'd call any Kate Spade a MASTERPIECE of fashion!


 
Do you think that horrible fake thing with the Asian print you had an opinion on isn't a "masterpiece"??? (yes, that's me who posted that on the discussion forum) I so want to buy that just to leave negative feedback.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tonight's WTF Award goes to....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...156?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5eba622c

for it's lovely, quintessential 'kate spade' workmanship and design!!! Now, don't be hatin'! You know I'm gonna buy this beauty first!!!

NOT!!!!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Tonight's WTF Award goes to....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...156?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5eba622c
> 
> for it's lovely, quintessential 'kate spade' workmanship and design!!! Now, don't be hatin'! You know I'm gonna buy this beauty first!!!
> 
> NOT!!!!!!


 
Yup, that deserves the "WTF" award of the day (too many butt-uglies...we need a daily award!). Sadly, it got yanked before I could buy it. I really wanted that.

NOT!


----------



## x UHOH X

marissk said:


> I want a bag just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a fake label glued to a girl's head.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Hand...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item3a6950af95



I had to show you guys!  Today I was in a flea-market posing as an antique store.  I saw THIS and immediately recognized it as the pattern on one of the fakes you guys posted.  It's a cheap "photo" tote, asking price $6.  YIKES!  











And thanks to the exposure to what you guys determine are fakes vs. authentic, I saw quite a number of fake Kate Spades (most of which were also posted on here!) were in there, too.  Gee, what an education can do for ya, eh?


----------



## marissk

That "photo tote" deserves the "WTF Award"!! WTF?? WTF?? And the "value" price?? Let's just hope this doesn't show up on eBay!

There's an awful stripe lining I see a lot on fake KS bags. These counterfeiters aren't very creative! I've seen the identical color block bag with a fake KS label, a fake Prada label, and a fake Gucci label. Just crank it out and slap a fake label on it.


----------



## marissk

The seller comments on the wear in the corners...yeah, well, if you use the cheapest fabric ever made, that's what you get!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260839245096?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## marissk

http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-NEW-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35b498e5d2



I'd hurl but it looks like something already did.


----------



## x UHOH X

marissk said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-NEW-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35b498e5d2
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hurl but it looks like something already did.




  I think I'm more concerned about the type of person who would voluntarily carry something like that...


----------



## marissk

I'm still speechless. The listing says "This cute little handbag appears to be never used". It looks like something my cat threw up. Seriously, if the fashion police see this, someone is gonna go to jail!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> The seller comments on the wear in the corners...yeah, well, if you use the cheapest fabric ever made, that's what you get!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260839245096?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
Golly, I go away for a little more than 24 hours-- down to the beach-- and the counterfeits are all over the place! And uglier than ever!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Golly, I go away for a little more than 24 hours-- down to the beach-- and the counterfeits are all over the place! And uglier than ever!


 
Yeah, it's been a bad crop. And that thing that looks like something my cat hurled up has ended...restoring my belief in a benevolent God.

But if you want ugly at a price, this this hot mess:






Bids start at $90, so bid early!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260839163761?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Yeah, it's been a bad crop. And that thing that looks like something my cat hurled up has ended...restoring my belief in a benevolent God.
> 
> But if you want ugly at a price, this this hot mess:
> 
> 
> 
> Bids start at $90, so bid early!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260839163761?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
Hatteras knockoff. Duly noted, messaged, and reported!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tonight's WTF Award goes to http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...109?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bd9cc7b5, simply because it's probably the WORST label I've ever seen! What is UP with that thing!?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Tonight's WTF Award goes to http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...109?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bd9cc7b5, simply because it's probably the WORST label I've ever seen! What is UP with that thing!?


 
She was very nice when she messaged me back, and she pulled it herself!


----------



## catsmeowcouture

looks sketchy


----------



## marissk

And they are authentic!! Sure....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320748343871

And sadly, that Japanese print fake is not only still listed but some poor person actually bid on it!


----------



## marissk

wooosh! and that horrible "authentic" stripe thing is gone!


----------



## marissk

GASP!! I've never seen this before, but I'm almost positive it's fake! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...643?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aae366663


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This seller INSISTS this is real and that I should "get my facts straight." LOL LOL LOL! Oh yes, the red bandana thing is a definite fake. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120769628674&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This seller INSISTS this is real and that I should "get my facts straight." LOL LOL LOL! Oh yes, the red bandana thing is a definite fake.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120769628674&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 
Bandana thing was pulled by eBay. I reported this one (I'm 100% certain it's fake...). I contacted the seller; will let you know what she tells me. Then I'll post it on the eBay discussion forum.


----------



## marissk

Both together!! WTF!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...391?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415ce9fb87


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Both together!! WTF!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...391?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415ce9fb87


 
Not to mention the metal tag and its too-low position. It's positively atrocious! I've just messaged the seller.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Not to mention the metal tag and its too-low position. It's positively atrocious! I've just messaged the seller.


 
It's also sooo dirty! ICK!

Speaking of dirty...who the hell would buy this?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> It's also sooo dirty! ICK!
> 
> Speaking of dirty...who the hell would buy this?


 

I would be WAY too embarrassed to try to sell it!!! Is it authentic? I'm not that familiar with wallets...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Can you see what's wrong with this wallet??? LOL LOL LOL!!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Can you see what's wrong with this wallet??? LOL LOL LOL!!!!!


I'm not a KS expert but I see the capital K. (The font is wrong too.)

Did I get it right?


----------



## marissk

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not a KS expert but I see the capital K. (The font is wrong too.)
> 
> Did I get it right?


 
Yup, capital "K"! ECF also called it fake on the eBay discussion forum, but the print is pretty cute! KS has never used that print so the fabric and and label are fake.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not a KS expert but I see the capital K. (The font is wrong too.)
> 
> Did I get it right?


 
Did anyone report this?


----------



## kristikate

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Did anyone report this?


 
I reported it when it only had one bid. I cannot believe some is about to pay this kind of money for a horribly fake wallet.


----------



## marissk

fake label (the 'k' is too wide; the 'a's are wrong)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110736783955?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

and this one





http://www.ebay.com/itm/130569730284?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Does anyone bother noticing how the lining clashes with the exterior?? Don't counterfeiters go to design skool??


----------



## marissk

W.T.F???
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...671?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bde3a29f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> W.T.F???
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...671?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bde3a29f


 
Just messaged this seller... Also, I know we only do "kate spade" here, but could you guys PLEASE go report this fake Prada. Had it authenticated on the Prada forum... and of course, it's a fake. Seller is really nasty, too... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Milan...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=2438439047581571680. Thanks, ya'll!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Just messaged this seller... Also, I know we only do "kate spade" here, but could you guys PLEASE go report this fake Prada. Had it authenticated on the Prada forum... and of course, it's a fake. Seller is really nasty, too...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Milan...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=2438439047581571680. Thanks, ya'll!


 
The seller that has that Prada also listed a fake kate spade last week. I messaged her and she replied that she checked Kat's website and was 100% certain her bag was authentic. It was pulled a couple hours later by eBay. It was one of those butt-ugly "bow" bags.


----------



## marissk

Yeah, sure, this is a fabric EVERY designer would want to use! HURL!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...128?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bde628f0


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Yeah, sure, this is a fabric EVERY designer would want to use! HURL!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...128?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bde628f0


 
I already messaged the seller... did you?


----------



## marissk

Seriously.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170694531747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Seriously.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170694531747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
OMG, I messaged this seller and told him it was a fake... read his response below... you are going to fall out laughing....

"You are incorrect, this was a bag sold with a Estee Lauder gift set.  Gift with purchase.  *- iksbob*"

That is the most ludicrous thing I have ever read on a counterfeit listing!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> OMG, I messaged this seller and told him it was a fake... read his response below... you are going to fall out laughing....
> 
> "You are incorrect, this was a bag sold with a Estee Lauder gift set.  Gift with purchase.  *- iksbob*"
> 
> That is the most ludicrous thing I have ever read on a counterfeit listing!!!


 
OMG! I'm glad I'm wearing my Depends!

Thankfully, it's been pulled by eBay.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170694669939&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

$129, and she got it from an "authorized dealer." It comes with a dust bag. Counterfeit Hatteras...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Also, please go report this... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140604532260&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...174?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25678141be


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Also, please go report this... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140604532260&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 
Done. And she changed the listing to say it wasn't leather, but it's plastic. Sure...

Perhaps if this stays listed (and for some reason, eBay has been very slow to respond to reports of fakes), it will be a good place to start my little "you sold me a fake" campaign!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Done. And she changed the listing to say it wasn't leather, but it's plastic. Sure...
> 
> Perhaps if this stays listed (and for some reason, eBay has been very slow to respond to reports of fakes), it will be a good place to start my little "you sold me a fake" campaign!


 
Yup... she had NO clue what she has, and she's grasping at straws. She refuses to "miss the sale" so she's gonna dupe someone...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...174?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25678141be


 
That was quick, eBay! LOL!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Seller pulled this item but now it's back...and still fake!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Ka...389?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415d59536d


 
She said she took it to a "local boutique" and all three workers there said it was real so she relisted it. I told her they didn't know what they were talking about. Please report it, gals!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> She said she took it to a "local boutique" and all three workers there said it was real so she relisted it. I told her they didn't know what they were talking about. Please report it, gals!


 
The label, if she were to go to Kat's website, is so clearly fake. As for the lining, KS had never used capital letters in the name. It's easy to print fabric with a name on it, but this is 100% fake.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> The label, if she were to go to Kat's website, is so clearly fake. As for the lining, KS had never used capital letters in the name. It's easy to print fabric with a name on it, but this is 100% fake.


 

And she refuses to believe it, even though I've pointed all that out to her.


----------



## marissk

You want this...I know you all do want this one:






http://www.ebay.com/itm/380369642304?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> You want this...I know you all do want this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380369642304?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
Just saw that one! Messaged seller! If she doesn't pull it, I will report it!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

... but not as confused as this purse is. It's having an identity crisis! Is it a Burberry or a kate spade!? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...182?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2567904586


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> ... but not as confused as this purse is. It's having an identity crisis! Is it a Burberry or a kate spade!?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...182?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2567904586


 
Gad...and people are bidding on it. For some reason, eBay has been very slow to respond to fakes lately, even obvious ones like this one. It's getting frustrating to see fakes selling.


----------



## marissk

GAG!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...itu=UCI&otn=6&ps=63&clkid=2842736860559164623


----------



## marissk

That brings out garbage like this:





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...003?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fd360f93

Seller this is as a "holiday christmas" purse. Yeah, nothing says Christmas like Chinese food. She even says it's probably a knock-off but who cares!

And this one...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...170?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415d7a348a

It's a double-gag Saturday night!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> GAG!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...itu=UCI&otn=6&ps=63&clkid=2842736860559164623


 
I talked to this seller at length, and she is very nice. I'm pretty sure she pulled it off already!! She was pretty suspicious about the horrible embossing.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Gad...and people are bidding on it. For some reason, eBay has been very slow to respond to fakes lately, even obvious ones like this one. It's getting frustrating to see fakes selling.


 
I've reported it twice! Did you report it!? I've even emailed the seller and got NO response!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> That brings out garbage like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...003?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fd360f93
> 
> Seller this is as a "holiday christmas" purse. Yeah, nothing says Christmas like Chinese food. She even says it's probably a knock-off but who cares!
> 
> And this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...170?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415d7a348a
> 
> It's a double-gag Saturday night!


 
The sushi bag is still there, but the shoe/hat one is pulled already!


----------



## BeenBurned

marissk said:


> GAG!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...itu=UCI&otn=6&ps=63&clkid=2842736860559164623





dawnsfinallywed said:


> I talked to this seller at length, and she is very nice. I'm pretty sure she pulled it off already!! She was pretty suspicious about the horrible embossing.


She may be nice and she did end the fake listing for the KS but she also has this *really bad *LV:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...827?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2314459ce3


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Everyone PLEASE go report this bag! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190578580352&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I've reported it twice! Did you report it!? I've even emailed the seller and got NO response!


 
I've reported it many times. And it's going to sell tonight, sadly. That's one example of how eBay seems to not care about reported fakes. Here's another one:






Again, the seller really only cares about the $$ and does not respond. He's also listed this awful Gucci:






http://www.ebay.com/itm/GUCCI-handb...807?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aaebfa7bf

I've reported this too, but nothing has been done. Perhaps if some nasty beotch (like me) bought these and left him negative feedback, he'd respond...


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300601492303?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300601492303?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
I've messaged this seller from 2 different eBay accounts! I'm anxious to see what he/she says!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> And she refuses to believe it, even though I've pointed all that out to her.


 
HA! I contacted her last night and she has pulled the listing. What a fake!!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...503?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5f77f2df

The listing states it's authentic. Yeah, right. Kate Spade always glues on her label crooked.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Marissk, I've reported both of the bags above... and messaged both sellers. I don't think the bottom one is authentic either!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270781089436?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649. This is on sale for less than $10. I'm thinking of "Buying it Now," and then not paying for this fake piece of crap.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270781089436?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649. This is on sale for less than $10. I'm thinking of "Buying it Now," and then not paying for this fake piece of crap.


 
DANG! It's been pulled. I love a fake piece of crap for less than $10!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> DANG! It's been pulled. I love a fake piece of crap for less than $10!!


 

It's still there! It's that ugly thing from coloradosun05!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's still there! It's that ugly thing from coloradosun05!


 
Oh, that $10 piece(s) of crap! She deserves it! Buy it, pay for it, then leave negative feedback (she can ding you if you don't pay) and open a claim for selling a fake! That directly impacts her account.


----------



## marissk

Yours for a starting bid of $100 plus $50 in shipping. I wouldn't give you $1 for this! I wonder if it comes with it's own barf bag...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item519b1a1f60


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Oh, that $10 piece(s) of crap! She deserves it! Buy it, pay for it, then leave negative feedback (she can ding you if you don't pay) and open a claim for selling a fake! That directly impacts her account.


 

I would if I could, but I think she knows both of my eBay account names!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Yours for a starting bid of $100 plus $50 in shipping. I wouldn't give you $1 for this! I wonder if it comes with it's own barf bag...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item519b1a1f60


 
Better yet, just use IT as a barf bag.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ya'll wouldn't believe the plethora of fakes on eBay right now! Oy vey! Check these out! 

120786469486 
120786471337 
260863335747 
320766666990 
170703787595 
220865391384 
300604911283 
320767070866 
290615054796 
270826052894 
270826057430 
170703816120
170703817704
190581306263
270825350746
280745663955 
300604403365


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...018?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25681858d2.

You have to see it to believe it!~


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320768282478?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320768282478?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
Ugh.. that is horrible!!! I reported that already and messaged the seller!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...830?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2568a46f5e
Starting bid is "only" $190!

And this "guaranteed authentic":

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...135?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231549d35f

BIN for $100. Right.....


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...830?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2568a46f5e
> Starting bid is "only" $190!
> 
> And this "guaranteed authentic":
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...135?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231549d35f
> 
> BIN for $100. Right.....


 
I think I reported this!!! LOL!


----------



## marissk

OK, I buy that it's the cheapest thing around...piece of crap...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330637711081







What a joke! Pointy feet on the bottom, undersized zippers, and no inside label...right: rare and authentic. Gimme a break...

I reported it and sent a rather stern message about why it's fake. We'll see what happens. This ugly thing has been posted and pulled before.


----------



## zhouy101

marissk said:


> This is listed as "Comes with original Kate Spade Care Card, Gift Receipt & Dustbag"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KATE-SPADE-ANNI...971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a12962bf3
> 
> Sure doesn't look like any anniversary Sam with tab bag I've ever seen, satin ribbon and all.



You know it's from China if it costs $15 for standard shipping...


----------



## marissk

Nothing says "fashion" like a fake snakeskin print with a red & white check lining. Gross...







http://www.ebay.com/itm/160684912017?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## marissk

And she's asking $500 for this!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300639397058

I emailed her to tell her it's fake...we'll see what she says. I should offer her .50....


----------



## favbeagle

marissk said:


> And she's asking $500 for this!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300639397058
> 
> I emailed her to tell her it's fake...we'll see what she says. I should offer her .50....


I can't believe these things are still around!  They must have made a billion of these fakes...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's crazy the absolute CRAP people try to get away with selling! 
I think they'll attach a random name to a fake purse, too... like calling this obvious fake kate spade a "Brighton." HUH?


----------



## marissk

Thankfully, it's finally been pulled. I contacted the seller and got no reply. 

Check out this one: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200695084933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I contacted the seller that the label was fake so she deleted the close-up photo of the label in order to continue to deceive people. I also told her the pointy feet were evidence it was fake. She has already sold a couple fakes thru BIN and now has this thing and another fake listed.


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270885366439?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

And BIN for only $25!


----------



## Allisonfaye

marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270885366439?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> And BIN for only $25!



Yikes. I might have nightmares over this one.


----------



## marissk

Yeah, right. Starting bid is $150...It goes with anything in your closet, especially the trash bin...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280800463310?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270885366439?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> And BIN for only $25!


 
Yes, I messaged her (under a different name) and this is the response I got....

If you do not believe that this bag is authentic, then don't buy it. Even after reading the info that you sent, I still believe that this item is authentic. The tag on the front IS sewn on, not glued on. The lettering on the tag is PERFECT. The feet are exactly as they are supposed to be and the label inside is correct as well. I believe that this is an earlier Kate Spade bag (circa 90s)- I do not believe that you have the capacity to know every Kate Spade bag/collection that was ever released from inception.

As you can see by my feedback, I have extremely satisfied customers, and I've never had a problem with the authenticity of ANY of my items. I'm not sure why someone with 34 Feedback feels the need to approach a seller with almost 2100 feedback (and well over 2100 satisfied customers) about an issue like this, especially when you have no intentions of purchasing this item.
I have revised the listing and removed "Kate Spade" from the title and description... ONLY because of people out there (like you) who have nothing better to do than to "report" items like this to eBay, which in turn, affects my seller status.

I have blocked you from future contact with me and I have blocked you from any future transactions in my store.
*- rishoregirl*
*Click "respond" to reply through Messages, or go to your email to reply*q.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gifp.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/buttons/btnRespond.gif


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Thankfully, it's finally been pulled. I contacted the seller and got no reply.
> 
> Check out this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200695084933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I contacted the seller that the label was fake so she deleted the close-up photo of the label in order to continue to deceive people. I also told her the pointy feet were evidence it was fake. She has already sold a couple fakes thru BIN and now has this thing and another fake listed.


 
This one is gone! Who was the seller?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270885366439?sspagename=strk:mewax:it&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> and bin for only $25!


 

reported and pulled!!! Hahahahhhaaaahhaaa!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Under my other ebay name, ebay sent me the message below... so, therefore, anything I report gets pulled... 


*
As an active eBay member with a positive history on the site, we would like to thank you for your assistance in helping maintain a safe marketplace and invite you to use what we call the Enhanced Member Reporting (EMR) tool.

The EMR tool makes it easier for you to report counterfeit items. Reports submitted using this tool are given high priority for review by eBay Trust & Safety -- reducing the delay in item removals you may have previously experienced. Please ensure that you include a short description of how you know the item is counterfeit.

Now that we have enabled the EMR Tool on your account, you can access it by clicking on the "Report item" link located just beneath the &#8220;Other item info&#8221; box below the seller information on the right side of all eBay listings. You will then automatically be presented with the new EMR reporting page. 

We have found that the tool is easy to use, but if you have questions or comments, please let us know by responding to this message or sending a message to: reportingtool@ebay.com

If you would like to report items for other policy violations, you can do so by clicking on &#8220;Continue to report on other topics&#8221; on the initial EMR landing page.

Based on your previous reports it appears that you have extensive knowledge in the area of Kate Spade.

So that we can update our records accordingly, please reply to this email with any specific brands, types of items, or other categories where you consider yourself an expert.

Best regards,

Jessica Fernandez
 Program Manager
 eBay's Enhanced Member Reporting 

Please Note:
 Access to the EMR tool is limited to a certain few on the site and we ask that you not share access to the tool with others at this time. Abuse of this tool in a pattern of unfairly "targeting" items that are not in violation of eBay policies could result, at a minimum, in removal from the Enhanced Member Reporting program.
*


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This one is gone! Who was the seller?


The seller is kjcraddick. Here's one that sold...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200695078186&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Note that this also had revisions to add/delete photos, so the close-up of this label was deleted as well.

eBay has finally removed the 2 fakes she still had listed.

Is it worth ruining your feedback by selling fakes?? I guess if the buyer doesn't care, she doesn't care, but it's still wrong.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Under my other ebay name, ebay sent me the message below... so, therefore, anything I report gets pulled...
> 
> 
> *
> As an active eBay member with a positive history on the site, we would like to thank you for your assistance in helping maintain a safe marketplace and invite you to use what we call the Enhanced Member Reporting (EMR) tool.
> 
> The EMR tool makes it easier for you to report counterfeit items. Reports submitted using this tool are given high priority for review by eBay Trust & Safety -- reducing the delay in item removals you may have previously experienced. Please ensure that you include a short description of how you know the item is counterfeit.
> 
> Now that we have enabled the EMR Tool on your account, you can access it by clicking on the "Report item" link located just beneath the Other item info box below the seller information on the right side of all eBay listings. You will then automatically be presented with the new EMR reporting page.
> 
> We have found that the tool is easy to use, but if you have questions or comments, please let us know by responding to this message or sending a message to: reportingtool@ebay.com
> 
> If you would like to report items for other policy violations, you can do so by clicking on Continue to report on other topics on the initial EMR landing page.
> 
> Based on your previous reports it appears that you have extensive knowledge in the area of Kate Spade.
> 
> So that we can update our records accordingly, please reply to this email with any specific brands, types of items, or other categories where you consider yourself an expert.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Jessica Fernandez
> Program Manager
> eBay's Enhanced Member Reporting
> 
> Please Note:
> Access to the EMR tool is limited to a certain few on the site and we ask that you not share access to the tool with others at this time. Abuse of this tool in a pattern of unfairly "targeting" items that are not in violation of eBay policies could result, at a minimum, in removal from the Enhanced Member Reporting program.
> *


YIPEEEEE!!! Congrats!! So...about this lovely fake:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190622253642?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I've got about 10 fakes I reported that are still listed and I haven't even checked today!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...658?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab28d4d12

Check out the blank label inside. Just lovely...and "authentic"!


----------



## marissk

And it can be yours for BIN of only $95!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-HANDBAG-/140674656128?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c0dce780


----------



## marissk

Yours for only $150! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-purse-/170758255511?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c1fc3397


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

All have been reported. Maybe they will pull them soon!


----------



## marissk

this comes with a bonus matching (and just as butt-ugly) clutch! This seller also listed an incredibly fake Burberry. And, of course, no answer to email...sigh...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290653232644?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...582?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ac4859de


----------



## marissk

Ugh. Seller says it's a "beautifully crafted exclusive Kate Spade designer handbag". Ick.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220925625017

And someone is actually bidding on it!


----------



## marissk

First of all...ick. Secondly, this has rips and is filthy. Seller (who has 100% positive feedback on over 1600 items) says there's a lot of life left in it. Ick...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220925702422?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

Seller (with 0 feedback) says it's authentic. Sure....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300645566366?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I have reported all of these. I am sure they will be off by tomorrow!!


----------



## marissk

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150730536116

I've reported this over and over and of course, the seller doesn't respond. These things are still floating around??


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> First of all...ick. Secondly, this has rips and is filthy. Seller (who has 100% positive feedback on over 1600 items) says there's a lot of life left in it. Ick...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220925702422?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
Sadly, this garbage is still listing. The seller really wants to sell it, I guess.


----------



## marissk

NOT. Seller lists it as an "original" and "vintage" kate spade bag...and even thinks it might be a Maria Kalman design. HAHAHAHAHAAAA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300646810392


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Did you report this one? I didn't yet. I did message the seller, though. Looking forward to her response! 




marissk said:


> NOT. Seller lists it as an "original" and "vintage" kate spade bag...and even thinks it might be a Maria Kalman design. HAHAHAHAHAAAA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300646810392


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This cherry monstrosity sold. I messaged the seller and said, "You know you just sold a fake bag!?? OOPS!" and she basically said she didn't know, so oh well... That's okay, when the feedback is left, I WILL be contacting the buyer!




marissk said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150730536116
> 
> I've reported this over and over and of course, the seller doesn't respond. These things are still floating around??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This cherry monstrosity sold. I messaged the seller and said, "You know you just sold a fake bag!?? OOPS!" and she basically said she didn't know, so oh well... That's okay, when the feedback is left, I WILL be contacting the buyer!


I also contacted her. She said she didn't know and that she'd end the listing. Apparently, she ended the listing by selling it to the poor sucker who bid on it. Sad...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Did you report this one? I didn't yet. I did message the seller, though. Looking forward to her response!


Yeah, I reported it and it got pulled by eBay. Apparently, that was an obvious fake, but the other dozen I've reported aren't as obvious, even though they are to me! I'm still stunned that seller has that dirty, torn fake listed (as "real"), even though I've reported it over and over!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...071?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c105df8f


----------



## marissk

This off-center plaid is giving me vertigo!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...417?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337050fee1

And "100% authentic"...


----------



## marissk

Along with it's lovely check/gingham lining...a lovely fake Hatteras:






And people are bidding on it! Seller insists it's real.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120838991025?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

No one will be defrauded by buying this bag. It's gone now. 



marissk said:


> Along with it's lovely check/gingham lining...a lovely fake Hatteras:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And people are bidding on it! Seller insists it's real.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120838991025?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> No one will be defrauded by buying this bag. It's gone now.


You go, Dawn!! My hero!!

Looks like everyone is selling their fakes after Christmas...what a motherlode!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This guy put a quarter there because that's all this P.O.S. is worth.




marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...071?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c105df8f


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This guy put a quarter there because that's all this P.O.S. is worth.


He actually relisted this cause it didn't sell the first time he listed it. Duh. I can't count the # of times I reported it. Of course, no reply from the seller to my email that it was fake (I left out the "P.O.S." part...).


----------



## marissk

You could have this wallet/whatever:






http://www.ebay.com/itm/180790625045?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

OR...you could have this lovely cell phone holder:






http://www.ebay.com/itm/110803750682?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Such a hard choice!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Those won't be there long.


----------



## marissk

In case you haven't ever heard of it...this is a kate spade Fuller stripe bag and wallet...huh?? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc0ba066b

Disgusting!


----------



## marissk

listed as a kate spade bag (gag) and a Coach wristlet (gag)!! How do people fall for this crap???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...192?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cc8bcfe8


----------



## marissk

so you can save on shipping!!






http://www.ebay.com/itm/110805724961?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649






http://www.ebay.com/itm/110805726846?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Zandra

Shame on d seller! Boohoo


----------



## marissk

Excuse me while I go hurl. Check out the label...isn't that a slight clue?? The REALLY belongs in the Hall of Shame!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tagged-Kate...254?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c22e5a6e


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> In case you haven't ever heard of it...this is a kate spade Fuller stripe bag and wallet...huh??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc0ba066b
> 
> Disgusting!


OK...so the multi-stripe was also known as the Fuller stripe. I'm old...I forget sometimes. The wallet *might* be OK, but the bag sure isn't!!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140676624637?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

And someone bid on this thing!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is probably the ugliest fake I've ever seen. Hideous. It's been pulled, though, so that's good! 



marissk said:


> Excuse me while I go hurl. Check out the label...isn't that a slight clue?? The REALLY belongs in the Hall of Shame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tagged-Kate...254?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c22e5a6e


----------



## marissk

I've noticed that eBay is quicker to remove a listing when I report that the seller is disclaiming authenticity. This seller stated "Might be a knockoff". Oh, what gave it away?? The crooked fake label??

I've been reporting at least 15-20 fakes a day...it's a good thing I don't have a life!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yeah, I report a ton, as well. I wish I knew about other brands! I'd go after them, too! 



marissk said:


> I've noticed that eBay is quicker to remove a listing when I report that the seller is disclaiming authenticity. This seller stated "Might be a knockoff". Oh, what gave it away?? The crooked fake label??
> 
> I've been reporting at least 15-20 fakes a day...it's a good thing I don't have a life!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120841054648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Seller's reply to my notification that it's fake:

Thanks for the opinion, but if you visit ihatecounterfeitbags.info/katespadelabels,
You will see that this is an older label (Matches perfectly), and the two interior colors you mentioned are not the only patterns on the inside. In fact, the interior pattern shown on that site to be authentic perfectly matches this bag, as well as showing bows on many Kate Spade bags. This is an import nylon bag as well, which is where Kate's Nylon line is made. This may be one you are not familiar with, but as far as every website I have seen is concerned, it appears to be authentic. Either way you choose to decide, the price is extremely reasonable for any handbag.

=================

Wow, she couldn't be more wrong. This AIN'T authentic!!! The lining is a combination of the red blocks and sprinkled K. And pointy feet...hello!

There are a lot of bags there with stupid bows stuck to them....and other than 2 photos of authentic Hatteras bags, they are all photos of FAKES!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

She actually has TWO of these fake multi-stripes. But it's okay... they won't be on there long. I've reported them. 




marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120841054648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Seller's reply to my notification that it's fake:
> 
> Thanks for the opinion, but if you visit ihatecounterfeitbags.info/katespadelabels,
> You will see that this is an older label (Matches perfectly), and the two interior colors you mentioned are not the only patterns on the inside. In fact, the interior pattern shown on that site to be authentic perfectly matches this bag, as well as showing bows on many Kate Spade bags. This is an import nylon bag as well, which is where Kate's Nylon line is made. This may be one you are not familiar with, but as far as every website I have seen is concerned, it appears to be authentic. Either way you choose to decide, the price is extremely reasonable for any handbag.
> 
> =================
> 
> Wow, she couldn't be more wrong. This AIN'T authentic!!! The lining is a combination of the red blocks and sprinkled K. And pointy feet...hello!
> 
> There are a lot of bags there with stupid bows stuck to them....and other than 2 photos of authentic Hatteras bags, they are all photos of FAKES!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> She actually has TWO of these fake multi-stripes. But it's okay... they won't be on there long. I've reported them.


I just saw the second one!! ZAP! ZAP!! Go get 'em Dawn!!

Actually, on Kat's website, she shows a photo of the label on her first bag as a fake!!

ETA: Here's her second response...nasty!

Thank you for you time, because you obviously spent a LOT of it worrying about something that you can choose to have nothing to do with. Thanks also for your "expert" opinion. I don't know you and everyone has an opinion. As far as I know, you are probably some nurse that lives in Delaware or New Hampshire with nothing better to do than email people's auctions to try to get their items cheaper. Again, you have nothing except your opinion, which as I previously stated, everyone has. Your opinion of your personal expertise is appreciated, but not relevant. Also, it was never stated that these were "Authentic", only described exactly how the item appears. If you have a terrible issue that you may or may not lose sleep over tonight (or the next week), then please, do not bid and move on.

Thanks for your time.

A lot of it.

-Red


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

That's okay! I just messaged her, too... from 2 different accounts. And I reported those ugly bags. They WILL be pulled. However, I hope she doesn't think it was you that reported her. And she has a feedback of, what? Zero?? I mean, she knows nothing about ebay OR about kate spade, obviously. What a dumb B. 



marissk said:


> I just saw the second one!! ZAP! ZAP!! Go get 'em Dawn!!
> 
> Actually, on Kat's website, she shows a photo of the label on her first bag as a fake!!
> 
> ETA: Here's her second response...nasty!
> 
> Thank you for you time, because you obviously spent a LOT of it worrying about something that you can choose to have nothing to do with. Thanks also for your "expert" opinion. I don't know you and everyone has an opinion. As far as I know, you are probably some nurse that lives in Delaware or New Hampshire with nothing better to do than email people's auctions to try to get their items cheaper. Again, you have nothing except your opinion, which as I previously stated, everyone has. Your opinion of your personal expertise is appreciated, but not relevant. Also, it was never stated that these were "Authentic", only described exactly how the item appears. If you have a terrible issue that you may or may not lose sleep over tonight (or the next week), then please, do not bid and move on.
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> A lot of it.
> 
> -Red


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> That's okay! I just messaged her, too... from 2 different accounts. And I reported those ugly bags. They WILL be pulled. However, I hope she doesn't think it was you that reported her. And she has a feedback of, what? Zero?? I mean, she knows nothing about ebay OR about kate spade, obviously. What a dumb B.


I hope she does assume it's me...payback is a *****!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hey, if it keeps ONE person from being defrauded from buying that fake ****, it is well worth the time and effort!! Besides, it's fun!!!! 



engage757 said:


> You guys have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

As funny as your posts are, I think you're missing the point. It's keeping poor suckers safe from fake crap everywhere! And I can only speak for myself, but when a**hole-ish people (for lack of a better phrase) are nasty and rude, it's sort of satisfying to see their efforts at defrauding people waylaid.
     Besides, it's a bastardization of someone's creative efforts. Not to mention, most counterfeits are made with the blood, sweat, and tears of children. They pay no taxes, which further puts a burden on the economy... I know a lot of people think it's a cheaper way to get the purses they want, but it's illegal, and immoral. It's fraud. AND, I have a brother that works for the IACC. They raid warehouses and stores that sell this stuff. He's been shot at over this crap. So...  You know... it's not a light-hearted situation... 



engage757 said:


> A damn good thing. Keeping the world safe from...
> 
> Handbags everywhere.


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> I just saw the second one!! ZAP! ZAP!! Go get 'em Dawn!!
> 
> Actually, on Kat's website, she shows a photo of the label on her first bag as a fake!!
> 
> ETA: Here's her second response...nasty!
> 
> Thank you for you time, because you obviously spent a LOT of it worrying about something that you can choose to have nothing to do with. Thanks also for your "expert" opinion. I don't know you and everyone has an opinion. As far as I know, you are probably some nurse that lives in Delaware or New Hampshire with nothing better to do than email people's auctions to try to get their items cheaper. Again, you have nothing except your opinion, which as I previously stated, everyone has. Your opinion of your personal expertise is appreciated, but not relevant. Also, it was never stated that these were "Authentic", only described exactly how the item appears. If you have a terrible issue that you may or may not lose sleep over tonight (or the next week), then please, do not bid and move on.
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> A lot of it.
> 
> -Red



Lol, what does living in Delaware or New Hampshire have to do with anything?  Just because they are states that happen to have no sales tax?


----------



## marissk

engage757 said:


> But what most people don't realize, is that companies such as Louis Vuitton have been CAUGHT producing fake bags to sell cheaper, as well as producing their usual lines.  AND they are both made by poor Sum Flung Dung and his brother PO Ling Do in a sweatshops in china or Korea, to sell to people in Europe and the US, at absurd prices, so that Americans can put their abundance of **** in them.  I think it is sad that people can justify paying hundreds of dollars on something to put more **** in when people are starving all over the planet.
> 
> THis is called "Consumerism".


I think it's even sadder that people in this country deliberately want to rip people off on sites like eBay by selling worthless crap that supports criminals.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I mean, I think it's all a matter of personal taste. I would NEVER pay for a cell phone. EVER. I know people who buy $200, $300 cell phones. And then there are some people who wouldn't buy a purse that cost that amount. I prefer to buy a high-quality purse that is going to last for a really long time. I have 'kate spades' from 1996 through 2011, and the old ones still look as great as the new ones. This is not the case for a cheap Walmart bag. So... it's all a matter of priorities and what one values to be worthy of that expense... ya know? 



engage757 said:


> Trying to find something on it now. but don't you think it is ridiculous that people are sending jobs overseas, exploiting workers (some elderly and children), making cheaper products, to send back over here for us to put our **** in. At price tags of hundreds of dollars? These are bags. you put. ****. in them. to carry. it. somewhere.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> I think it's even sadder that people in this country deliberately want to rip people off on sites like eBay by selling worthless crap that supports criminals.


 
I agree with that 100%, Marris!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Chalk one up for the good guys!!! Those two fake hideous Multi-Stripes have been pulled! Muaahahahahahahahhahaahahhaaa... (evil laugh!)


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Chalk one up for the good guys!!! Those two fake hideous Multi-Stripes have been pulled! Muaahahahahahahahhahaahahhaaa... (evil laugh!)


It's all about trying to get these fakes OFF eBay, since listing them violates eBay policy and is illegal. Neither of us has too much time on her hands; we just believe that people shouldn't be ripped off by people who only care about money.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's a hobby. I enjoy it. Besides, I authenticate kate spade bags for several online and local consignment stores, and I get PAID for it!! So, all this looking and discussing COULD be considered research. LOL! (Although, I don't need to learn too much! I'm sort of an expert! heehee...)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Also, remember... it's not how a listing/ad is worded. What the seller says or doesn't say doesn't matter. What matters is that she is showing a fake 'brand name' label on a product that is NOT that brand name. It's called trademark infringement, and it's illegal. 
And maybe the seller shouldn't have taken ONE person's word, but when someone obviously knows a little bit about something-- and shows that by giving evidence and the means by which it can be confirmed-- shouldn't the seller at least consider it?? I mean, especially if he/she knows NOTHING about what he/she is selling? And if more than one person tells them the same thing, wouldn't that even put a flicker of doubt in the seller's mind? Shouldn't it? If I was sellling "15th Century Battle Axes," and more than 2 people told me something about it, I would be SMART enough to think to myself that MAYBE I need to do a bit more research... but that's just me.


----------



## bagoweed

marissk said:


> It's a good thing I don't have a life!



Are you honestly proud of that?


----------



## kimkimgo

I pity the ppl who buy the bags


----------



## marissk

Certainly not something we haven't seen before...







http://www.ebay.com/itm/180793078192?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Of course, the crooked fake label, the lining that clashes, and pointy feet are big clues! Ugh.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is hideous! And you know it's funny how people who CONDONE the manufacturing/selling of fake bags because "we shouldn't spend so much on purses" are the SAME people who will sell CRAP to people and defraud them TO MAKE MONEY. Ironic, isn't it? 



marissk said:


> Certainly not something we haven't seen before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180793078192?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Of course, the crooked fake label, the lining that clashes, and pointy feet are big clues! Ugh.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It IS sad, isn't it, kim? Especially in this economy-- they think they're getting a good deal on something of value, and they're really getting scammed. 



kimkimgo said:


> I pity the ppl who buy the bags


----------



## littlerock

*Trying to keep this thread on track.. some OT posts have been deleted and reminder was sent to member(s) about what is allowed, not allowed. 

Carry on.*


----------



## kimkimgo

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It IS sad, isn't it, kim? Especially in this economy-- they think they're getting a good deal on something of value, and they're really getting scammed.



I know...someones hard earned money just goes down the drain


----------



## marissk

OK...first it looks pretty benign. The label is too blurry to make out (wow...I depend on checking out the label first!):






Then you look at the interior:






and you scream FAAAAKKKKEEEEE!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...009?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc0d03fa1

Of course this was "received as a gift"...sigh...


----------



## marissk

fake glued on label and fake Burberry trim...so ick!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120841641287?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## marissk

and the plastic is still on the handles. Nice...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/220930920062?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3370824e7e


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190626206193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Why is it that the majority of people who bid on fakes have very low feedback?? Are they just naive buyers who want a bargain??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

bagoweed said:


> Are you honestly proud of that?


 
That was a joke between FRIENDS.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> That was a joke between FRIENDS.


Given that someone created a new user in order to post that, can you just imagine who would "engage" in that nonsense???


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

littlerock said:


> *Trying to keep this thread on track.. some OT posts have been deleted and reminder was sent to member(s) about what is allowed, not allowed. *
> 
> *Carry on.*


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## marissk

Reported, but still listed...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/140680791898?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## marissk

You think that crooked fake label is a clue?? What about the clashing striped lining (and just how much of that crappy fabric do the counterfeiters have??)??? And those pointy feet could poke your eye out!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...717?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c258c79d


----------



## marissk

NO.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260932860872?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> You think that crooked fake label is a clue?? What about the clashing striped lining (and just how much of that crappy fabric do the counterfeiters have??)??? And those pointy feet could poke your eye out!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...717?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c258c79d


 
Sadly, someone bought this piece o' crap for $25.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Sadly, someone bought this piece o' crap for $25.


 
Well, I reported it anyway. Maybe ebay can intervene before the person pays for it.


----------



## Muslickz

marissk said:


> NO.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260932860872?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



This has to be one of her biggest fails it looks like something my grandma would have in her closet of things she never wore....lol

-M


----------



## marissk

Muslickz said:


> This has to be one of her biggest fails it looks like something my grandma would have in her closet of things she never wore....lol
> 
> -M


Who's "she"?? This is a fake, which is why it's in the "Hall of Shame"!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Well, I reported it anyway. Maybe ebay can intervene before the person pays for it.


It's been removed! Yay Dawn!


----------



## marissk

No?? Gross...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180792636095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Sadly, someone bought this piece o' crap for $25.


 
I hope the person didn't pay for it!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's been removed by ebay, so hopefully no one got duped.


You're my hero!


----------



## marissk

It comes with a fake changing pad (hopefully not with a glued-on metal label!!). 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110809034681?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## marissk

Seller says "100% authentic"!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...358?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6f3a3efe


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Kate-Sp...623?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfd9fb4af




http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Kate-Sp...828?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfd9fb194




http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Kate-Sp...215?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfd9fab47

All fresh from the back alley! And from the same seller...


----------



## favbeagle

marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Kate-Sp...623?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfd9fb4af
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Kate-Sp...828?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfd9fb194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Kate-Sp...215?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfd9fab47
> 
> All fresh from the back alley! And from the same seller...


I just reported them to e-bay


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

favbeagle said:


> I just reported them to e-bay


 
I went to report them, too, and they're pulled already!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I went to report them, too, and they're pulled already!


wow...you think eBay is getting the concept that I might know what I'm talking about??!!?? I'm not Miss Dawn and sure not Miss Kat, but I do know a flaming fake when I see one!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> wow...you think eBay is getting the concept that I might know what I'm talking about??!!?? I'm not Miss Dawn and sure not Miss Kat, but I do know a flaming fake when I see one!


 
You are as good as I am... there's no doubt on that. However, NONE of us is as good as Kat is. She's the kate spade guru.


----------



## marissk

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180797772906&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123




http://www.ebay.com/itm/300649098797?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180797232458?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Such a busy day of fakes!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> You are as good as I am... there's no doubt on that. However, NONE of us is as good as Kat is. She's the kate spade guru.


I agree!! Kat is "da bomb"!!


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> It comes with a fake changing pad (hopefully not with a glued-on metal label!!).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110809034681?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


The seller ended this listing early and sold it for 5 bucks. BACKFIRE! Who ever is behind the curtain at eBay is on the ball and has removed the listing!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180797772906&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300649098797?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180797232458?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Such a busy day of fakes!


 
These have all been reported. Won't be long.


----------



## marissk

Can't the counterfeiters glue a label on straight and centered??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270894529460?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## marissk

This is a "rare" kate spade bag, bought from Macy's for over $200. GAG ME!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220934108776


----------



## marissk

That's all...ick. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260936724000


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320830943597?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> That's all...ick.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260936724000


 
This hideous bag is pulled already!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This hideous bag is pulled already!


Gotta admit...that was one ugly bag. You could carry it past a bathroom and the toilet would flush itself!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This hideous bag is pulled already!


The rare $200 bag from Macy's is history, too!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LOL! You are too funny, Marris!


----------



## Flossie1

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This hideous fake has bidding at $102. Someone is going to be completely defrauded! Please go report it on eBay. Thanks!
> 
> Item # 170670936527


 
wouldn't buy it for my worst enemy


----------



## marissk

GARBAGE I say!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...452?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ac86aa7c


----------



## marissk

we bring you the kate spade cammo bag!





This will hold your service weapon AND a lot of bullets.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...932?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416181a664


----------



## marissk

Just in case  you missed that horrible ugly bag yesterday, here's another edition!






We'll see more of this print, I'm sure!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250975707936


----------



## marissk

The zipper looks like it was sewn by a 2 year old!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...390?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c26fc50e


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> GARBAGE I say!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...452?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ac86aa7c


And this horrible fake sold for over $48.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> And this horrible fake sold for over $48.


 
I reported this anyway... if it doesn't get pulled, I will try to contact the buyer after feedback is left.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I reported this anyway... if it doesn't get pulled, I will try to contact the buyer after feedback is left.


It got yanked so hopefully eBay will handle this.


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> Just in case  you missed that horrible ugly bag yesterday, here's another edition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see more of this print, I'm sure!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250975707936


Dawn did you report this?? I contacted the seller; of course, no response!


----------



## marissk

And someone bid on this already! ICK!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230732594358?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

At first glance, this looks like a typicaly nylon Sam, right?? Can't see the label very well...but








those pointy feet will poke your eyes out!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120845067347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

the seller shows lots of photos, but all point out how fake this is, including the label.


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260937495472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

G
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.ebay.com/itm/260936705198?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/260936705198?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





check out those handles! OUCH!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120845822880?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

This is "unique" says the seller...I think that's French for "ugly fake"!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/unique-Kate...267?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc11f9d0b





Not much to say but ICK.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...814?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfdb550ae


----------



## marissk

The label is fake; the fabric isn't centered, the lining (gad, how much gingham check is there in China?) with the blank tab is fake...sigh...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...579?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfda4cd33


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...766?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ccdf64ae





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Designer-Pu...562?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6267db62


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Designer-Pu...562?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6267db62



I think i found its cousin: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...ultDomain_0&hash=item27c25d8903#ht_500wt_1206


----------



## marissk

Morisa said:


> I think i found its cousin: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...ultDomain_0&hash=item27c25d8903#ht_500wt_1206


She has listed that before, several times, and I keep reporting it!


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> She has listed that before, several times, and I keep reporting it!



How does the seller still have 100% feedback then, if she's listing fakes?  I don't get it.


----------



## marissk

Feedback only comes from buyers, so unless she sells someone a fake and the buyer leaves her negative feedback, no one knows she's listing fakes. I believe that if eBay ends two auctions that were confirmed fakes, they can suspend her seller account. When I report an item, theoretically, eBay sends the seller some kind of notification and the seller can simply reply with "I know it's authentic" and that's the end of that.


----------



## MJDaisy

wow these are TERRIBLE!

kate spade really takes the cake for worst fakes.


----------



## marissk

MJDaisy said:


> wow these are TERRIBLE!
> 
> kate spade really takes the cake for worst fakes.


The amazing part is that the vast majority of kate spade fakes don't resemble anything ever made by kate spade! It's not like LV where you have to carefully check date codes and heat stamps...instead, you see some butt-ugly fabric with an obviously fake label glued on, often crookedly!


----------



## MJDaisy

marissk said:


> The amazing part is that the vast majority of kate spade fakes don't resemble anything ever made by kate spade! It's not like LV where you have to carefully check date codes and heat stamps...instead, you see some butt-ugly fabric with an obviously fake label glued on, often crookedly!



great point. i've often wondered, did kate spade bags USED to look anything like this back in the day?


----------



## marissk

MJDaisy said:


> great point. i've often wondered, did kate spade bags USED to look anything like this back in the day?


Heck no! You can see the early collections on Kat's website:

http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/


----------



## marissk

Seller says it was an "unwanted gift"...yeah, I get that. I would have hurled on it!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190629532712?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320832916759?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320832919182?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/200702827283?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Some of these are already pulled! Good to see eBay on the ball!


----------



## Muslickz

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Some of these are already pulled! Good to see eBay on the ball!



About time... I can understand it being hard to catch them all but it's about time.

-M


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...296?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cceb3a18





http://www.ebay.com/itm/180800827880?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





Not only ugly, but outrageously stupid!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260939124294?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

This was removed by eBay yesterday...no big deal, right? Just relisted it!! Zero feedback seller needs a giant clue!







http://www.ebay.com/itm/200703150595?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's gone again! I wonder how many times this idiot is going to relist this abomination! 




marissk said:


> This was removed by eBay yesterday...no big deal, right? Just relisted it!! Zero feedback seller needs a giant clue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200703150595?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is authentic...yeah, right!






http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-KATE-SP...570?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256bb0c3fa

This seller also has a couple other fakes she advertises as authentic. Outrageous!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

They won't be there long. 




marissk said:


> Seller says this is authentic...yeah, right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-KATE-SP...570?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256bb0c3fa
> 
> This seller also has a couple other fakes she advertises as authentic. Outrageous!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wizard-Oz-P...691?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3370e767db


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Nice-K...729?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c1935511


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wizard-Oz-P...691?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3370e767db


wow...eBay yanked this in under 30 seconds! Aren't you glad I posted a photo so you could have a good laugh??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

... but the ugliest "kate spade" I've ever seen! 



marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wizard-Oz-P...691?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3370e767db


----------



## marissk

I wonder if the fake detachable shoulder strap is included with the fake bag??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320832480176?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

And how much of that black gingham check fabric is STILL being made in China, huh??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150739727180?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wizard-Oz-P...691?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3370e767db


How would ANYONE actually want to carry this?? Seriously! This is pretty much the most outrageous fake I've seen! Even more than Elvis!


----------



## marissk

Has a "matching" wallet! But check out the lining...seriously, does the word "clash" come to mind??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Georgous-Gr...608?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460057dbc0


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/140686638209?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c193bc81


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...706?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ccf4c132


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...144?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4161a4d708

Seller doesn't claim authenticity (good...cause it's not), but I haven't seen this before. Has anyone else seen this??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Interested in what she says. Those cone-shaped feet are the indicator for me!



marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...144?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4161a4d708
> 
> Seller doesn't claim authenticity (good...cause it's not), but I haven't seen this before. Has anyone else seen this??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Interested in what she says. Those cone-shaped feet are the indicator for me!


Those feet and the fabric zipper pull...both wrong.

ETA: she ended the listing.


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...071?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6f79d337





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...706?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebadf1cda





Seller says this "may or may not actually be a Kate Spade". Ummm...no.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Kate-S...926?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f12ce2ec6





I'm sick of seeing this fake!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...521?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4600569f01


----------



## marissk

I've reported it soooo many times!





Is the crooked label enough of a clue???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180800827880?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## marissk

The seller says she noticed the label was sewn on crooked...






but apparently didn't notice the entire bag is crap!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260940274399


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120847130498?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

They're making kate spade bags out of my grandmother's curtains!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...896?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46005f2bf8


----------



## marissk

and it looks so nice with this lining:





Seriously, who would buy this...even for $10??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-CUTE-K...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46005f6ae8


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...813?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c2a209e5


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...372?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c1a0b18c


----------



## marissk

wow...two fake ginghams!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260940192584?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





Seller says this is "rare"...good! It's too ugly!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330675725114?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

All have been removed by ebay or by seller except the black suede Pia thing. Keep reporting it, ya'll!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> All have been removed by ebay or by seller except the black suede Pia thing. Keep reporting it, ya'll!


My hero!!


----------



## marissk

Someone actually has bid $20 on this thing with the crooked label!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/250978809362?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6f80b612





Seller (with zero feedback) says this is authentic and retailed for $200!! GAG!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Kat...771?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6f85d82b





http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-S...892?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3370f8450c





Nylon with a red/white checked lining?? I don't think so.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140687581099?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

And a couple fake wallets...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/170768982366?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320834860208?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

And the seller says this is authentic!!





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270899279257


----------



## marissk

This is the label on that cowboy bag!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You're on the ball! Everything is pulled except the red "leather" wallet and the black nylon/gingham thing.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I've heard of the elusive kade spate, but i've never seen her work! She's amazing! 



marissk said:


> This is the label on that cowboy bag!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Who is the seller??? I really want to email him and say, "DUDE! Do you realize that the purse is a "kade spate?!!!"





marissk said:


> And the seller says this is authentic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270899279257


----------



## marissk

BIN for only $100!!! Ridiculous!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/230735494655?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b8e83dff

If you want to stock up on fake bow bags:




Careful, bidding starts at $35, but there's a reserve price (HAHAHA)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...883?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfdda97eb





This one has that pastel stripe lining you all love so much!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...452?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2323593c





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...344?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cd052ae8

This was pulled yesterday, but now it's back....




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Wallet-/320835303656?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab34638e8

Seller says this one is authentic...NOT!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...705?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3371001c21


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Who is the seller??? I really want to email him and say, "DUDE! Do you realize that the purse is a "kade spate?!!!"


I'm gonna have to start listing the seller names so people can be wary of them down the road. I thought it was amazing he posted a close-up of the label!! And I'm glad I snagged those photos!


----------



## marissk

Wait till you see the fake label on this puppy!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...098?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c628471e2
Seller: toptrips








Seller: chesterlucyrobyn







http://www.ebay.com/itm/250979363190?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220939672404?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The lining in this one will make you hurl lunch!




Quality, huh?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180803377580?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Morisa

marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220939672404?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> The lining in this one will make you hurl lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quality, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180803377580?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Funny, there seems to be a twin of the second bag on bonanza: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kate-Spada-of-New-York-Handbag/43933223

Any idea how to report fakes on bonanza?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Morisa said:


> Funny, there seems to be a twin of the second bag on bonanza: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kate-Spada-of-New-York-Handbag/43933223
> 
> Any idea how to report fakes on bonanza?


 
Not a clue, but I'll check it out!


----------



## candylove001

marissk said:
			
		

> BIN for only $100!!! Ridiculous!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/230735494655?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b8e83dff
> 
> If you want to stock up on fake bow bags:
> 
> Careful, bidding starts at $35, but there's a reserve price (HAHAHA)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-tote-/330676475883?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfdda97eb
> 
> This one has that pastel stripe lining you all love so much!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Baguette-Multicolor-Stripe-/120848603452?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2323593c
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-multi-color-purse-/110813850344?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cd052ae8
> 
> This was pulled yesterday, but now it's back....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Wallet-/320835303656?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab34638e8
> 
> Seller says this one is authentic...NOT!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-KATE-SPADE-Blk-Blue-Brw-Stripe-Totes-Bag-/220939164705?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3371001c21



Hi, 

I am new to the forum and am in desperate need of getting a Rebecca minkoff mab authenticated. It's burnt orange and has a white and black striped interior. I've had 5 of her bags, 2 of which I bought on Nordstrom and one off her actual site. The bag I just bought is from eBay and doesn't have the clip inside they usually do. The leather doesn't seem supple either. Does anyone know if there are knockoffs being sold on eBay???please help!


----------



## Morisa

candylove001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum and am in desperate need of getting a Rebecca minkoff mab authenticated. It's burnt orange and has a white and black striped interior. I've had 5 of her bags, 2 of which I bought on Nordstrom and one off her actual site. The bag I just bought is from eBay and doesn't have the clip inside they usually do. The leather doesn't seem supple either. Does anyone know if there are knockoffs being sold on eBay???please help!



Hi. This is a Kate Spade thread.  All RM authentication requests need to be posted here: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff-shopping/authenticate-this-rebecca-minkoff-542702.html

Make sure you follow the format specified in the first post in that thread.


----------



## marissk

This one will make you laugh!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...129?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item56484035f9
Seller: sallys3033 (with 100% feedback with over 1300 reports)! I didn't report this...but I did contact her!

Three from the same seller:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...624?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c23297c38






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...255?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c23298e4f





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...753?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c232978d1
Seller: bellaoli09

This one keeps coming back!






http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-PURSE-/120849003356?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2329735c
seller: nirradstuff






http://www.ebay.com/itm/270900008282?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller: domnpenny (feedback: 1)

Still listed:





http://www.ebay.com/itm/220939164705?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller: buyvalue







http://www.ebay.com/itm/190631408098?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



And the one that takes the prize for "you're kidding, right?"... and the seller states it's authentic!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370579413530?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: mountainhighsales


----------



## marissk

Seller refers to this as a "Larrabee" wallet. Ummm...no.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Kate-S...300?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f128b0104
Seller: jrymatt2008

Too funny!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...129?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5891ee23e9
TRS Seller carebearbonnie

Just smack a label anywhere...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...050?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b8efd10a
seller: cheryl.nina

All are good for a laugh!


----------



## marissk

Don't let these pointy feet poke your eye out!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...529?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c1b6b2f9
Seller: retro-video-sales


----------



## marissk

Sadly, this bag is getting lots of bids, but on closer inspection, it's fake!! Check out the black/white lining with the blank label tab inside, and the pointy feet are wrong, too!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/300653976379?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller: neikopie

This fake is also still getting bids. I contacted the seller...no response.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/190631408098?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller: toptrips

Love the crooked label!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-KATE...639?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f12efbb7f
Seller: stuff_from_adam 

Interesting...the label inside is pretty good, but this is still fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...792?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab3556c10
Seller: annie121752 (feedback: 1)

Seller says this is authentic. Ummm...not with that fake label!!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...592?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab3544a38
Seller: quietcountry3 (with over 750 perfect feedbacks!)

More later (they keep coming!)


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is "genuine authentic"...sorry...it's FAKE!




Complete with that horrible black and white gingham check...ICK!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170771277028
Seller: mybanny8802 (32)

And this one we've seen before, made of vinyl with that pinked edge. Seller says it's leather. Nope!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180804768461?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller: abbycatart (7)


----------



## marissk

What's with all the multi-stripe bags these days??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170771450991?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: pickledub 

Two uglies from the same new seller:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/220940879400?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




http://www.ebay.com/itm/220940890564?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: katelynnknapp (0)

This is just so ugly....




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320837084186?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: malachite_maenad (161)

They just keep getting uglier and uglier!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I wrote this seller, as well. Here's her response. 

Hey. **** YOU. I've not represented anything for what it's not. I've done nothing but describe the item for what it is. This was my Mom's bag. She recently died from cancer and I"m trying to raise money to help cover funeral costs and such. **** you and your high horse opinion. If you truely feel it isn't a genuine kate spade, then move the **** on and don't bid. There is no need to be a huge **** and provide your opinion about things. Are you the KAte Spade, the designer? Then shut the **** up with your foul attitude and sour thoughts. I don't need it right now. Move on please.


*- neikopie*




marissk said:


> Sadly, this bag is getting lots of bids, but on closer inspection, it's fake!! Check out the black/white lining with the blank label tab inside, and the pointy feet are wrong, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300653976379?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Seller: neikopie


----------



## Morisa

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I wrote this seller, as well. Here's her response.
> 
> Hey. **** YOU. I've not represented anything for what it's not. I've done nothing but describe the item for what it is. This was my Mom's bag. She recently died from cancer and I"m trying to raise money to help cover funeral costs and such. **** you and your high horse opinion. If you truely feel it isn't a genuine kate spade, then move the **** on and don't bid. There is no need to be a huge **** and provide your opinion about things. Are you the KAte Spade, the designer? Then shut the **** up with your foul attitude and sour thoughts. I don't need it right now. Move on please.
> 
> 
> *- neikopie*



Funny how everyone's story is always that it's their "mom's" bag and "mom" has recently passed away....


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Morisa said:


> Funny how everyone's story is always that it's their "mom's" bag and "mom" has recently passed away....


 

Well, in her case, I hope her mom passed away not knowing what a vile, trashy daughter she had.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Well, in her case, I hope her mom passed away not knowing what a vile, trashy daughter she had.


Without doubt, the member needs to be reported to eBay. In addition to listing a fake, the eBay policies also prohibit that kind of attack. Her account needs to be suspended so she has time to grief and get some mental health help.


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260941987707?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller cerds (370)

Gotta love where the label is placed...to many martinis??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170771793565?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller: hpy38traveler (121)

This seller says this may not be real and if it's not, it's an excellent fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/260943352695?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller: sassygirl795 (75)

The next two are from the same seller:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280814640769?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280814647425?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: just4me74 (162) all positive

Good grief...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170771814689?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller: molly432300 (40)

What can I say??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270901401622?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller: suprstar881stl (32)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/260943433537?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller: 1-2-another-books (396)

Drat...the long strap is missing...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320837416328?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller: menaheart (8)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/270901747688?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller: ladyki87 (190)

It was a busy night for ugly fakes!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Those are some of the most hideous things I've ever seen. Do people REALLY think that a designer of $300-$400 purses would make such garbage? Seriously!?!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Those are some of the most hideous things I've ever seen. Do people REALLY think that a designer of $300-$400 purses would make such garbage? Seriously!?!


Apparently! I think it's the reason why we don't see fakes of some of the new (post 2006 styles); if the horrific "bow" bag is still selling, why bother working hard to make a really good counterfeit!

Makes our mission as authenticators (or in my case, an authenticator-wannabe-in-training) easier! See a big piece of crap with a crooked label?? Ding! Ding! It's fake!

What gets me is how people, like this one: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170771277028?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
cling to the myth its authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I thought about buying this for myself, but decided to get it for you and let you know before it comes. I want you to be prepared for it's gorgeousness!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180804061378


----------



## marissk

and I got this one for you!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/130637587136?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The seller says it has plastic handles and you know how rare those are!!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260944112748?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: cgentz002 (69) - 2 positive 2 negative in the past month

Still listed!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170771450991?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller: pickledub (168)

Three uglies from the same seller:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/300656454292?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




http://www.ebay.com/itm/300656458984?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




http://www.ebay.com/itm/300656463489?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
All three have fake labels...gotta check these out!
Seller: violaforfun (76)

Seller says this retailed for $250...in Monopoly money??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150746209572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: mkdogs0077 (3)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/260944580211?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: bookjunky1960 (1405)

Ick.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160725194908?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Seller:09xcrunner (10)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/280816012755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller: gymnastlu2012 (0)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/220942944855?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller: us2009 (634)

And I saved the BEST for last!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/300656696408?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller: mutual1 (2944; all positive)
This shows that even an awesome seller can be duped by someone.


----------



## marissk

Ta da!!!
Is that not UGGGGGly??? I love the stupid bow over the fake label.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320837821605?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller: peek_a_boo_bows (31)
Says it all...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I've reported them all and contacted sellers. We'll see what happens! Seems like eBay has been taking its sweet time getting rid of these fakes!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280814847930?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller: 319*tracy (114)

A "rich friend" of lister's mom gave him this fake:




you have to see the interior mess!! Selling for only $1!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190633822132?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: lsuphatboy (80)

A "three-fer"!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120851453079?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: digitabulist (2593) 100% pos

Two uglies from the same seller:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170773248060?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170773246672?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: bikenrunr777 (24)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320838850910?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: alvonantz (1284)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/390386217207?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller: pinkthesba (1181) 100%

Seller bought at an estate sale and says there is no way to authenticate.




Really?? Check that label and pointy feet!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/140691722513?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller: alagor64 (447) 100%

"Authentic kate spade"...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180807205035?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller: sophyellow (162)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/300657092357?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller: mundamay





http://www.ebay.com/itm/180807219331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller: coatlicue24 (74)

Hall of Shame inductee of the day; so many fakes from the same seller:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/330679436060?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




http://www.ebay.com/itm/330679438430?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller also listed a fake Gucci and a fake Prada...belongs in the Hall of Shame!
Seller: podfreq (191)

This seller changed the listing to remove the kate spade brand, but still shows a photo of a bag with a fake label!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/250983931981?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller: jadasprettypurses (5)
The concept is YOU CAN'T SELL FAKES!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

podfreq's bags are all gone. All four. 
The blue wallet was pulled by the seller, as well as the black messenger-style bag at the top.
The 3-piece set's seller added a disclaimer. DUH! 
I haven't reported all of them, but I have contacted the sellers. If they don't pull the crap off themselves, I will report them. 
You keep reporting, too! We'll get them off soon!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> podfreq's bags are all gone. All four.
> The blue wallet was pulled by the seller, as well as the black messenger-style bag at the top.
> The 3-piece set's seller added a disclaimer. DUH!
> I haven't reported all of them, but I have contacted the sellers. If they don't pull the crap off themselves, I will report them.
> You keep reporting, too! We'll get them off soon!


Yaaa HOOO! Our mission continues!


----------



## marissk

The seller originally listed this as authentic for $149. Now she says "*IS IT AUTHENTIC KATE SPADE, ONLY KATE SPADE COULD TELL ME AND I DO NOT KNOW HER/THEM."*

I did refer her to Kat's page where she says that the multi-stripe didn't come in a Pia style, so we'll see what happens. I did report this and did contact her. She says this was a gift (uh oh...that's the first strike!!).





http://www.ebay.com/itm/330678169278?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: msfig-nc (439)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I already contacted her, too... that's two separate people (that we know of) who's told her the same thing. She obviously doesn't care. I just reported her again for "authenticity disclaimer" as opposed to selling a fake. Maybe eBay will take notice of that. 




marissk said:


> The seller originally listed this as authentic for $149. Now she says "*IS IT AUTHENTIC KATE SPADE, ONLY KATE SPADE COULD TELL ME AND I DO NOT KNOW HER/THEM."*
> 
> I did refer her to Kat's page where she says that the multi-stripe didn't come in a Pia style, so we'll see what happens. I did report this and did contact her. She says this was a gift (uh oh...that's the first strike!!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330678169278?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Seller: msfig-nc (439)


----------



## marissk

I told this seller this was fake and she ended the auction early to sell it.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280816012755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller has zero feedback...maybe this will get her the first negative feedback!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

As soon as feedback is left, I will definitely contact the buyer. 





marissk said:


> I told this seller this was fake and she ended the auction early to sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280816012755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Seller has zero feedback...maybe this will get her the first negative feedback!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> As soon as feedback is left, I will definitely contact the buyer.


The buyer also has zero feedback. I hope eBay ends the listing and takes over.


----------



## marissk

From the same seller:





http://www.ebay.com/itm/280817549412?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Just slap the label on anywhere:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280817550973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: acritter10





http://www.ebay.com/itm/330679790217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: kittialmond





http://www.ebay.com/itm/140692916080?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
(also lists a fake Coach bag)
Seller: melissab91370 (62)

Many of the previously reported bags are still listed, sadly. Come on, eBay! Zap the fakes!


----------



## marissk

Two from the same seller:




Now that's ugly!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190634695288?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/190634696202?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: sheiladen (16)

Just smack that fake label anywhere...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320840015870?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: le42wen (58)

oh, how fake...BIN for $5!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170774541719?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: pkcruzrs51 (109) 





http://www.ebay.com/itm/150748679226?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller: kez0905 (3119)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/230739480472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: sharon5174 (76)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/180808717247?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: luckiebean (44)

These pre-uglies are still listed, sadly, which means the seller is clinging to some thought these are authentic:





http://www.ebay.com/itm/150746209572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: mkdogs0077 (3); has one bid on it

Seller claims this is authentic...ummm...no...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180807205035?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: sophyellow (162)

This seller changed the listing to question authenticity, but says she paid "authentic prices" for these. Sorry, but they're fake. Is it worth negative feedback??? Don't know why eBay continues to let this be listed.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120851453079?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: digitabulist (2593)

Enjoy your fix!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Could you tell me what makes that Coach bag a fake? I would like to sound somewhat knowledgeable when I report her rude *** to eBay. 



marissk said:


> From the same seller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280817549412?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Just slap the label on anywhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280817550973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Seller: acritter10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330679790217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Seller: kittialmond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140692916080?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> (also lists a fake Coach bag)
> Seller: melissab91370 (62)
> 
> Many of the previously reported bags are still listed, sadly. Come on, eBay! Zap the fakes!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I authenticate kate spade purses for "Linda's Stuff" online consignment company in Horsham, PA. I can verify her purses by pictures, but no other designers, unfortunately. I charge a small 'per bag' fee. Let me know if I can help with that.
Dawn Parrish



tconklin said:


> *Help! Need to hire Purse Authenticater in Florida ASAP*
> I am looking to hire someone to be an expert in a pending legal matter regarding the authenticity of designer purses. Although I have found several websites (including this one) that provides authentication services upon receiving photographs, I really need someone (preferrably located in Florida) to physically inspect about 25 designer purses and determine whether they are authentic.
> If you can provide these services or know of anyone who can, I would greatly appreciate any information which can help point me in the right direction.
> 
> Thank you so much,
> 
> Tierney Conklin, Esq.
> (954)-927-5330


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Could you tell me what makes that Coach bag a fake? I would like to sound somewhat knowledgeable when I report her rude *** to eBay.


The Coach appears to be authentic; it's the striped fake kate spade I object to! She should just dump that ugly thing and list the Coach on its own. She'd get more action because no one wants an ugly bag!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I authenticate kate spade purses for "Linda's Stuff" online consignment company in Horsham, PA. I can verify her purses by pictures, but no other designers, unfortunately. I charge a small 'per bag' fee. Let me know if I can help with that.
> Dawn Parrish


Now I know why Linda's Stuff is always authentic!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup, and they PAY me!!! It's a really cool side-line job! 

So that Coach is authentic? Are you sure? 




marissk said:


> Now I know why Linda's Stuff is always authentic!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yup, and they PAY me!!! It's a really cool side-line job!
> 
> So that Coach is authentic? Are you sure?


99% sure; it's hard to fake the vintage Coach bags. The leather is just too good to be fake. The counterfeiters are having an easier time faking some of the newer fabric styles (which can be down-right ugly, too!).


----------



## marissk

BTW, the seller of that awful cherry print purse ended the auction early for a bid of $4.50, which is pretty disgusting. Seriously...is selling a fake worth that?? After the eBay and PayPal fees that's probably about $1.00 profit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The crazy B relisted this purse!!!! And the Coach is a fake, too, according to the experts on the Coach forum. Please report her again!!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140693871189





marissk said:


> From the same seller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280817549412?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Just slap the label on anywhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280817550973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Seller: acritter10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330679790217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Seller: kittialmond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140692916080?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> (also lists a fake Coach bag)
> Seller: melissab91370 (62)
> 
> Many of the previously reported bags are still listed, sadly. Come on, eBay! Zap the fakes!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120852946189?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller: drtradinpaint (150)

This seller changed the listing to disclaim authenticity instead of removing the listing! Ugly, huh?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180809443360?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller: sidneyc1972 (135)

Two uglies from this seller:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/290665340101?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...228?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ad01118c
Seller: tinkaroo17 (166)

This lot gets you a really ugly fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180809760946?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller: jhnyg466 (90)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/270904526568?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller: upbeat1938 (72)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/280818720672?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: machaikdcj123 (1125) (a car parts seller...)

Small, but oh so fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270905224369?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: darling608 (4)

Two fakes from this seller...sorry to make you sick looking at the second one!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180809822138?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I warned you...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/180809791195?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: karrieskloset (1435) (I don't know how this seller fell for these fakes)


----------



## marissk

BTW, I contacted the seller of those last two fakes...here's her reply:

"Thanks for the input, I am aware of this. I stated that they had the LOGO but did not say they were authentic. And they are priced accordingly."

Sigh...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Just report them. I'm sure eBay will pull them eventually. I contacted her, too. I'm sure I'll get the same response. 




marissk said:


> BTW, I contacted the seller of those last two fakes...here's her reply:
> 
> "Thanks for the input, I am aware of this. I stated that they had the LOGO but did not say they were authentic. And they are priced accordingly."
> 
> Sigh...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Just report them. I'm sure eBay will pull them eventually. I contacted her, too. I'm sure I'll get the same response.


They did get pulled, thankfully.

I always report them (sometimes over and over) and contact the sellers.


----------



## marissk

Sadly, this never was removed by eBay, even after the seller indicated that we had told her these were fake; it sold today.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/120851453079?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Seller: digitabulist (2595) 100%





http://www.ebay.com/itm/130641923101?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: supaflychik (459)

Seller states this is guaranteed authentic:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/250988459898?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Seller: candymanfrank13 (25)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/260948234034?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: ginghamisw (4581)

Yes, we've seen this before:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270907272066?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: fishinbuddy (2)

omg...and it's "faux leather"!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/250987480372?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: mich_seagate (250)

Fortunately, this seller shows a close-up of the fake label and fake pointy feet:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120854832040?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: threeboys912 (54)

Two horrible fakes from the same seller who says both are **RARE**:
Yes, we saw this last week from a different seller:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120854815812?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

and this one...omg...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120854819158?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Seller: 111946 (929) 

That's it...thankfully. I'm too sick to look at any more!


----------



## marissk

Seller says "previously rented"...huh?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/290666702484?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: awil2882 (45)

This bag was removed by the seller last week after learning it was fake; she relisted it. 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180812114551?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: coatlicue24 (79)


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220948341651?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: vangie71 (18)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320843499607?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
evanjake1 (1025)

Just slap that label on any old way!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/200710283324?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: scoobs3812 (40)

Monkeys anyone?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270907920023?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
gorgeousclassic (311)

Not a bad knockoff...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320843351602?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: neverforget2001 (231)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/180812959867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
seller: smoyer8504 (20)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/250989433013?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: klcarrier (6)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320843573025?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: msselective (2)

This seller cleverly doesn't use the Kate Spade name in the title or description, but she does state the brand is Kate Spade and shows numerous photos of the fake label.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/370583308545?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: maryb5364 (4120) 100%
So why disguise a fake??

All are reported and sellers contacted.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ole Monkey girl up there swears to me in a message that she bought that hideous thing at Saks! LOL!! And purple dots JUST figured it out that she can't post that and show that fake label. We've been messaging. Most of these have been pulled or ended by seller, so that's good!


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> This seller cleverly doesn't use the Kate Spade name in the title or description, but she does state the brand is Kate Spade and shows numerous photos of the fake label.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/370583308545?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Seller: maryb5364 (4120) 100%
> So why disguise a fake??


 
Good ole "purple dots"...

This original listing was removed by eBay and the seller relisted it and simply removed the photos that showed the kate spade label. She still lists the brand as kate spade though. New listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150753304362?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This has one bid already. Geez...it it worth $10 to sell a fake??


----------



## marissk

Still listed...seller insists it's authentic.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/250988459898?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Starting bid is "only" $65...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180814517885?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 
Just gotta laugh...starting bid is $50...for this!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/230742839512?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

hahahahaha!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/230742839512?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180814555984?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Two from the same seller. Check how the flap closure covers the fake label!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/130644848352?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/130644878158?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/250990809843?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The seller of this bag says _This handbag is not a knock off!! I've done my research. From the interior "Made in china" tag to the feet on the bottom of the purse
it is original!!_
Ummm...what about the fake crooked label and the pointy feet??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150753947897?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Similar fake:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160731350322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## WSHUHDIT

I have asked the moderator of this website twice and on eBay to remove my property off this page/forum/post that you FLAT OUT STOLE. It should of never been posted to this or any website. Please Remove all information pertaining to me, my Purses, my information off of eBay or I will pursue further action. I have told you that I have the invoices stating both bags were purchased at Saks Fifth Avenue. 

By the way, the other bag that I was accused of stealing is a different style, the fabrics do not line up, and OH I have the bag sitting right next to me. So who is wrong here? You may want to check your facts before you accuse people of lying and stealing.

This needs to stop NOW. 

PRIVACY NOTICE:
**Warning** Any person and/or living sole and/or institution and/or Agent and/or Agency of any capacity within a governmental structure including but not limited to the United States Federal Government also using or monitoring/using this website or any of its associated websites, you do NOT have my permission to utilize any of my information nor any of the content contained herein including, but not limited to my photos, contents and/or the comments made about my photo's information or any other "picture" art posted on my profile, auctions, etc. including my posts made in other areas of eBay and the internet. You are hereby notified that you are strictly prohibited from disclosing, copying, distributing, disseminating, or taking any other action against me with regard to this profile, auction and the contents herein. The foregoing prohibitions also apply to your employee(s), agent(s), student(s), volunteer(s) or any personnel under your direction or control. The contents of this page, auction, profile and any other information are private and legally privileged and confidential information, and the violation of my personal privacy is punishable by law. And I WILL prosecute ANY person and/or organization that uses my opinions, responses, or ANYTHING that I have contributed to this website and or other websites, forums, etc. as a tool for disciplinary actions. I WILL NOT allow anyone to infringe upon my rights. This includes all organizations that I currently hold membership. Just because I CHOOSE to be a member of such organizations, does not constitute the constant monitoring and reporting on my actions, names, personal information, responses, opinions, current statuses or ANYTHING that will be used against me in the court of law.


----------



## Swanky

lol!  I think when people sell authentic merchandise they aren't so worried about a little old website linking their pics 
FYI, no one else ever asks us to remove pics. . .  wonder why?


----------



## Swanky

Please just report it again and get this thread back on topic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Okay, let me just say that once something is posted on this site, you only have 15 minutes to remove it or edit it. (And let me reiterate for the THIRD time, I did NOT post any of your pictures.) Second, you're HARDLY an attorney. You can't even spell "infringement." Third, if YOU are an attorney, please provide the name and address of your firm, so that my attorney can go ahead and contact YOU. Let's get this ball rolling, sweetie. However, we both know you're full of crap. Please STOP harassing me. 
Thank you!
Dawn 
PS: If you'd like to scan the invoices from Saks, and email them to me, you can do so at xxx I would be glad to then _attempt_ to remove my comments. 




WSHUHDIT said:


> I have asked the moderator of this website twice and on eBay to remove my property off this page/forum/post that you FLAT OUT STOLE. It should of never been posted to this or any website. Please Remove all information pertaining to me, my Purses, my information off of eBay or I will pursue further action. I have told you that I have the invoices stating both bags were purchased at Saks Fifth Avenue.
> 
> By the way, the other bag that I was accused of stealing is a different style, the fabrics do not line up, and OH I have the bag sitting right next to me. So who is wrong here? You may want to check your facts before you accuse people of lying and stealing.
> 
> This needs to stop NOW.
> 
> PRIVACY NOTICE:
> **Warning** Any person and/or living sole and/or institution and/or Agent and/or Agency of any capacity within a governmental structure including but not limited to the United States Federal Government also using or monitoring/using this website or any of its associated websites, you do NOT have my permission to utilize any of my information nor any of the content contained herein including, but not limited to my photos, contents and/or the comments made about my photo's information or any other "picture" art posted on my profile, auctions, etc. including my posts made in other areas of eBay and the internet. You are hereby notified that you are strictly prohibited from disclosing, copying, distributing, disseminating, or taking any other action against me with regard to this profile, auction and the contents herein. The foregoing prohibitions also apply to your employee(s), agent(s), student(s), volunteer(s) or any personnel under your direction or control. The contents of this page, auction, profile and any other information are private and legally privileged and confidential information, and the violation of my personal privacy is punishable by law. And I WILL prosecute ANY person and/or organization that uses my opinions, responses, or ANYTHING that I have contributed to this website and or other websites, forums, etc. as a tool for disciplinary actions. I WILL NOT allow anyone to infringe upon my rights. This includes all organizations that I currently hold membership. Just because I CHOOSE to be a member of such organizations, does not constitute the constant monitoring and reporting on my actions, names, personal information, responses, opinions, current statuses or ANYTHING that will be used against me in the court of law.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

How do I report it? Do I report her? 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please just report it again and get this thread back on topic.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, an attorney would also know this doesn't make sense:
"It should of never"


----------



## Swanky

I'm asking her to just report EXACTLY what it is she's flipping out about.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh yeah, I guess "of" is a verb in the world of attorneys. How silly of me! 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, an attorney would also know this doesn't make sense:
> "It should of never"


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh, I just searched for her on the Member's List, and I think she already "unjoined." I'm not sure what her issue is. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swanky

she can't unjoin, but I can unjoin her 

:back2topic:


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

That would be lovely! I did put her on ignore. However, I'm sure she'll just return (sort of like a counterfeit that keeps popping up!) under a different name. I will keep you posted if that happens! 
Thanks, Swanky!
Dawn 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she can't unjoin, but I can unjoin her
> 
> :back2topic:


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> That would be lovely! I did put her on ignore. However, I'm sure she'll just return (sort of like a counterfeit that keeps popping up!) under a different name. I will keep you posted if that happens!
> Thanks, Swanky!
> Dawn


As for this whole copyright issue, eBay actually enables users to post auction listings, including photos, to one's Facebook timeline or to one's Twitter page. One can also email the listing. Given that eBay has readily available features to enable cross-posting to social networking sites, this isn't a copyright violation.


----------



## marissk

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she can't unjoin, but I can unjoin her
> 
> :back2topic:


Thanks, Swanky!!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200710859209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/160731547872?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Lots of bags with that silly bow stuck it them...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270910001035?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/250991348427?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/250991798848?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Nothin' like a good glued on fake label:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/190638051020?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This exact bag comes from the counterfeiters ready for any fake label you want. I've also seen it with a fake Gucci label and a fake Prada label!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160732066515?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Seller says this was purchased in NYC in 2003...where?? On Canal St???




love this fake label:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180815536699?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, this is real. Floral Vine Embroidery.  Very early collection, but I don' t know the year. 



marissk said:


> As for this one, Miss Dawn, real or fake?? What say you??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, this is real. Floral Vine Embroidery. Very early collection, but I don' t know the year.


 
It's so pretty and it was too well made to be fake, which is why I didn't report it to eBay; I should have put it on the Authenticate This... page, but we all know this is not only very pretty, but it's authentic, too!


----------



## littlerock

Please do not post auctions/ links here without knowing for sure they are fake. What if you saw your authentic bag/ listing listing in the hall of shame thread?Even though it has been deemed authentic, some people might not read the next post. KWIM? 

Thanks


----------



## marissk

littlerock said:


> Please do not post auctions/ links here without knowing for sure they are fake. What if you saw your authentic bag/ listing listing in the hall of shame thread?Even though it has been deemed authentic, some people might not read the next post. KWIM?
> 
> Thanks


Got ya! And thanks for editing the post. When in doubt, I'll post it on the authenticate forum.

Humble apologies!


----------



## marissk

Why are people bidding like crazy on this fake?? I've reported it over and over...seller doesn't respond.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/250990809843?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The label on this one is fake and the tab construction is just weird...as is the lining.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150755819376?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Fabric not a custom Kate Spade design!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120857563903?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The label is fake and not placed where it belongs




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180815993028?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Just smack that fake label anywhere...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280823851815?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, all of the above are fake, ferrr shuuuurrre! I have contacted the sellers, too! I will report tomorrow if the seller's don't remove the abominations themselves!


----------



## marissk

The seller says this is a "look alike" and it's good for playing dress-up and pretend. Ummm...how about teaching your kid that counterfeits are illegal! You think that crooked slapped-on label is a clue?? This is a top-rated seller with 6000+ positive feedbacks!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/200712016228?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

This made me laugh out loud!! Ever see something so ugggly??
Buy-It-Now for only $100!!!! HAAHAHAHAHAAA!!! 




Check out the fake label:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/120858227362?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c23b632a2

Also good for a chuckle. I can't imagine carrying a bag with those handles! OUCH!




Check out the fake lining...at least they tried!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/110823373836?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This seller actually states this hasn't been authenticated. I de-authenticated it!! Ever see blue cherries??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150756189480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Sigh...so fake! ETA: (already removed by eBay)




http://www.ebay.com/itm/140700968392?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> Sigh...so fake! ETA: (already removed by eBay)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140700968392?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
That didn't stop this seller (with rotten feedback) from relisting this bag, fake label and all!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/140701031818?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The cherries have gone... but the weird fence-post leathery weird thing is still there. Bizarrest looking fake I've ever seen!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The cherries have gone... but the weird fence-post leathery weird thing is still there. Bizarrest looking fake I've ever seen!


How would anyone look at that label, wobbling over the fence posts and not say "hmmm...something's wrong here". And to expect someone to pay $100 for it!

ETA: Just checked....the seller ended the listing!


----------



## Designer_D

Lol! Not worth $5


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190639698276?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

First look...maybe. Then you check out the zipper and the pointy feet! Photo of the label is impossible to see!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/220952900427?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320847989845?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/170782483589?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/230745592041?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320848080295?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Starting bid is $130...seller that this is "not a knock-off"...wanna bet??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/130647312286?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## marissk

First, to get you laughing...this seller says she's not claiming this is authentic. What? You think it's fake??? HAHAHA!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320849053347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Don't let these pointy feet poke an eye out...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/230745053405?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Frankly...I'm speechless. BIN for $298...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320848158514?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This seller lists two REALLY fake bags and has some of the worse feedback I've ever seen. This one has a fabric label glued on to the front trim.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/110824882064?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
And this one...huh???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/110824883521?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
She also listed other bags that were fake, including fake D&B.

ugh...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/350533724678?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

These two look-alike fakes were listed minutes apart from each other...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150758938672?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
This one is listed as "New with Tags". Fake tags!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320849157575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

UGH!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hopefully they'll all be pulled soon. The paisley thing is gone already!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hopefully they'll all be pulled soon. The paisley thing is gone already!


eBay tends to pull something quickly when you report it as seller disclaiming authenticity.  Oh, and that spotted fake we talked about yesterday (the one that sold) did get removed after it sold, so that's good news!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260957915164?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Seller says this was a gift. How nice...a fake bag for a gift...




And the lining matches so nicely...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170784114108?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Check out that multi-color zipper pull in the upper left (your left) corner of the bag...




Seller says that could be Murano glass. Oh, ick.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230746699800?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Seller says:
*LABEL SAYS KATE SPADE BUT NOT ABLE TO VERIFY AUTHENTICITY*​I can verify authenticity...it's FAKE!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170784210070?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320849853665?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270916363462?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/150759936841?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/180821820522?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/170785049702?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This seller says this is not only authentic, but it came from a Kate Spade store! Of course, there's no tag...





And I'm not sure when Kate Spade stores started using plastic-wrapped handles and fake labels (that are off-center). No word back from the seller (of course).




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170784574845?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This seller (with zero feedback) has a starting bid of $95. Sure...This fake is commonly seen.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120861703575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

From the same seller...how very ICK! This one makes my eyes hurt!






http://www.ebay.com/itm/320850948399?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649And someone bid on this one!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320850952973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

The seller says this has a magnetic clasp under the lock. Ummm...fake??





http://www.ebay.com/itm/200715571638?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


There are bids on this one:






http://www.ebay.com/itm/190641659356?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This is listed for charity, but sadly, it's fake:





http://www.ebay.com/itm/200715263591?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649







http://www.ebay.com/itm/330688764074?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649






http://www.ebay.com/itm/110827127210?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Oh, those shiny pointy feet!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/180823040040?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a19e4a028 

This top-rated seller, with over 2000+ positive feedback, listed this but questions the authenticity. Ummm...even my cat knows it's fake!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Green-Silver-Tone-Purse-Handbag-Small-/360435269754?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53eb9dc07a

And another listing from a top-rated seller with nearly 4000 positive feedbacks, but this one claims it's authentic! Geez!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Designer-Small-Canvas-Purse-Black-Brown-Tan-Stripe-Bow-Handbag-/220956938273?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33720f5021

This is still listed...but starting at $95, shockingly, no bids!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/120861703575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## marissk

Some of these are pretty comical!

So many things wrong here; BIN for $55




Especially the label!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/270917991178?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

How often do we see this fake double-handle bag?? Always fake!




Especially the fake label!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160740165131?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


This top-stitching is just so wrong! The starting bid is $99.99!




And the label is so wrong:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/300666708532?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

When did KS start using fake Burberry plaid?!?!? Never?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150762296431?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

What's a list of fakes without a nice, fake 'bow' bag?? The seller says the bottom and straps "appear to be a black leather"...or maybe icky plastic???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/140706850834?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

And another really ugly fake 'bow' bag!! Seller says this was a "gift" and she isn't sure if it's authentic or an imitation. Let's see...I vote FAKE!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/110828571941?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


This seller says this is an "authentic" girly bag, with a crooked fake label and all!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150762070724?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

And, oh wow...for a only $300, you can have this fake!




The label is fake, that weird self-fabric tie is fake, and this gingham lining is fake:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120862897020?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

More later!! They never end...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

All of those ugly things have been reported! I hope they're removed soon!


----------



## marissk

Meanwhile, back to fake 'bow' bags...

This seller modified the listing to remove the name "Kate Spade", but this is still a fake! It's a "purse party" fake.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/130651481188?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Can't counterfeiters glue the fake labels on straight??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270918660246?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This took some photoshop magic to see the fake label up close, but it sure is a fake label!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280830436602?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Another fake label (and tab-on-tab flap):




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120863474768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Time for a couple fake wallets:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280830158336?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

And this one:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251000397254?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/130649164328?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

And this fake colorblock thing:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251001245571?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

All are reported. Hope they get pulled soon!


----------



## marissk

Just a few...

A fake bag and a matching fake wallet!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270920007827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Get it before that fake label falls off completely...starting at only $60!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/230750367714?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Could the straps be any longer??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/130652698187?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Ummm...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/190644149120?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


That's it!


----------



## marissk

Another really fake 'bow' bag (or 2)!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/130653678518?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/120865488045?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 
So ugly it hurts to look at it!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/130653679886?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

What is this??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/140710099535?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This has both a flap and a ribbon tie...huh?





http://www.ebay.com/itm/300669531805?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/300669469007?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

And this will make you laugh out loud!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/200718435615?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

There was also a butt-ugly "cowgirl" novelty fabric that eBay has already removed. That one was hysterically funny!

And this one...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/260963595155?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

All of these have been removed. Thank God.


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is "New with Defects"...yeah, it's FAKE!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180827620631?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Get this before the fake label falls of completely! Someone has bid on this gem:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270921956692?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The seller included a close up of the fake label for your convenience!







http://www.ebay.com/itm/251004521980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

That's it! Have a good weekend!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Only the red hasn't been removed. I reported it again. Maybe it'll come off soon!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Aaaaaannd... it is gone!




dawnsfinallywed said:


> Only the red hasn't been removed. I reported it again. Maybe it'll come off soon!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Aaaaaannd... it is gone!


And people were bidding on that thing!


----------



## marissk

but on eBay, they're everywhere!!

BIN for $10...even with the seller's lousy feedback!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120866973057?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 
Blurry...and oh so fake! Bad knockoff of dot Noel signature logo:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280834038818?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

No label, but so fake...and someone has bid on this thing!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/110831967595?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Bad "Hatteras"" knockoff:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/350540820685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/130655209023?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

fake 'bow' bag...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270923615858?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

The seller of this originally listed this as "guaranteed authentic" for BIN $70. I let her know it was fake and she ended the first listing, relisted it for BIN of $100 and removed the "guaranteed authentic" from the listing! Again, a bad knockoff of the signature dot Noel logo.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/300670696338?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Label is so fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...969?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f14507991

Don't let those pointy feet poke your eye out!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Hand-Bag-/120867384149?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2441eb55


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think the linen with leather is an Italian Linen.... I think it's real... look under kat's other site... http://handbagobsessions.info/leathertrim.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I think the linen with leather is an Italian Linen.... I think it's real... look under kat's other site... http://handbagobsessions.info/leathertrim.


Uh oh...my bad. I stand corrected!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

No biggie. I had to look at it several times to determine if it was real. 




marissk said:


> Uh oh...my bad. I stand corrected!


----------



## marissk

Had to post this quickly as I hope eBay yanks it even more quickly!! Makes me want to claw my eyes out, they're so ugly!






BIN for $128!! Seller: thatbittyboy 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220965292333

And this one with the fake Burberry plaid trim...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NICE-KATE-S...358?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43adb83cae

This one is so bad...check out photo #2 of the yellow polka dot lining with the blank inside tab....ICK!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...180?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231a84f3f4

That same seller lists this one:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...125?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231a850745

And we couldn't not have an ugly bow bag, right?




Seller says "This may be the cutest handbag I have ever run across". OK. And what's with the baseball??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...055?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337290d76f


----------



## marissk

At first glance, you say "hmmm"...




Then  you look at the embossed label...




Capital "K"???? Ick! FAKE!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310382988628?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I do love a bag with a stupid bow stuck to it!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...234?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f146a82aa

All I can say is...WTH??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-K...939?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6372ad8b

And this one...seller says it's vinyl, which I can believe!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Hand...225?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231a892e29

As always, all are reported and contacted.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup, here, too. All contacted and reported!


----------



## marissk

On a bet, a friend challenged me to find 5 fake kate spade bags by scrolling thru search results on the smartphone. Easy...





check the fake label...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/360438340379?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Two from the same seller:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160751342757?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/160751346212?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This one is too funny...




But check out the lining:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320859154431?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Black check lining...and of course, pointy feet!!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/160750801091?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Ick.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/200721438207?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This seller says he was informed it wasn't real, but hey, list it anyway! I'm speechless by this thing!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280836497938?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Not bad for 3 minutes of scrolling, huh?? These kind of fakes are easy to spot!


----------



## queeniegirl

marissk said:


> On a bet, a friend challenged me to find 5 fake kate spade bags by scrolling thru search results on the smartphone. Easy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check the fake label...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360438340379?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Two from the same seller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160751342757?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160751346212?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> This one is too funny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But check out the lining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320859154431?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Black check lining...and of course, pointy feet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160750801091?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Ick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200721438207?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> This seller says he was informed it wasn't real, but hey, list it anyway! I'm speechless by this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280836497938?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Not bad for 3 minutes of scrolling, huh?? These kind of fakes are easy to spot!


 
Those may be the ugliest fakes I've ever seen!  Who would actually carry that garbage??


----------



## marissk

queeniegirl said:


> Those may be the ugliest fakes I've ever seen!  Who would actually carry that garbage??


Unlike LV and Gucci, the counterfeiters rarely try to actually make a "twin" of the real thing. Instead they slap something horrific together, slap on a fake label, and they sell like wildfire.


----------



## queeniegirl

marissk said:
			
		

> Unlike LV and Gucci, the counterfeiters rarely try to actually make a "twin" of the real thing. Instead they slap something horrific together, slap on a fake label, and they sell like wildfire.



They truly are horrific!


----------



## bobbie_ch

marissk said:


> On a bet, a friend challenged me to find 5 fake kate spade bags by scrolling thru search results on the smartphone. Easy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check the fake label...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360438340379?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Two from the same seller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160751342757?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160751346212?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> This one is too funny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But check out the lining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320859154431?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Black check lining...and of course, pointy feet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160750801091?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Ick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200721438207?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> This seller says he was informed it wasn't real, but hey, list it anyway! I'm speechless by this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280836497938?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Not bad for 3 minutes of scrolling, huh?? These kind of fakes are easy to spot!



the last one loooooks hideous the most


----------



## marissk

Here we go...a new crop of fakes!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170794994633?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/330695625563?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Another fake denim bag




http://www.ebay.com/itm/200721791350?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Speechless...




And check out the lining...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251008725448?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The seller says this is destined to become a classic...yeah, an outstanding example of a FAKE!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270926478791?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Not a bad looking bag, but the label is fake ('s' and 'p' too close) and the grosgrain ribbon ties are wrong. And it's only $149!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160752380347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This can be yours for only $300!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120869638750?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

And this hot mess...seller says this is authentic!!! BIN for $105!! As Miss Niecy would say "What the hell..."!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120869898170?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330695625563?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Did you report this bag? The seller is a moron!!! She keeps sending me messages that it's my "opion" that the bag is fake! And she keeps messaging me back telling me I need to "get a life" because I'm messaging HER on a Friday night. She's too stupid to see the irony of that. LOL!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330695625563?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Did you report this bag? The seller is a moron!!! She keeps sending me messages that it's my "opion" that the bag is fake! And she keeps messaging me back telling me I need to "get a life" because I'm messaging HER on a Friday night. She's too stupid to see the irony of that. LOL!!!


Yes, I reported it and contacted her. I got a similar response but with the occassional "looser" and "ignoant". It's the second bag listed above.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

She actually ended it herself, but I bet she relists it. 



marissk said:


> Yes, I reported it and contacted her. I got a similar response but with the occassional "looser" and "ignoant". It's the second bag listed above.


----------



## marissk

Sadly, a lot (most) of the previously reported bags remain listed; some have bids. But here's the latest crop:





http://www.ebay.com/itm/150771082493?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/200721438207?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/251009871302?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/150771231399?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seller says this is authentic...not! YOu'll never see a fabric label glued on to a real suede or real leather bag.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251009904264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/140716619417?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/180834795141?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/260971821988?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This style is great...just crank it out and slap any old label on it!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-handbag-/270928758635?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f149cc76b
From the same seller:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-handbag-/270928756645?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f149cbfa5

Couldn't quite get this label centered...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Kate-S...142?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c24818c5e

What's a fake fix without a gaudy 'bow' bag!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...145?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc328ddf9

GAG!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...728?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c44d8af8

Given that eBay ignores these fakes day after day and sellers often react with less than kind remarks, I wonder why we do this...


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290679757598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/130659997347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## hats2002

I am new to this so sorry if not posting to the right page but please could you look at this item on ebay uk 251008575848 and give me your opinion.Thanks. caroline.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This has to go on the "Authenticate this Jimmy Choo" forum. 



hats2002 said:


> I am new to this so sorry if not posting to the right page but please could you look at this item on ebay uk 251008575848 and give me your opinion.Thanks. caroline.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's something funny. The "GAG" purse up there referenced the ugly blue thing on the bottom as a purse I should look at to "prove" the GAG purse is real! (Did that make sense!?) I had to inform  her that if she were going to try to prove something, she should chose a genuine purse! LOL! That's confusing, I know!!


----------



## sugarlaws

I kind of wish they'd leave a photo up once they take the bags down... I'm curious what these back posts look like!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Marissk, re: suede with basic, black fabric label. Apparently, there was an early ks suede collection with that label! See kat's site at http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/earlycollections. I was surprised to read that...


----------



## marissk

sugarlaws said:


> I kind of wish they'd leave a photo up once they take the bags down... I'm curious what these back posts look like!


I'll try to come up with a better way of posting the photos, but I don't want to be accused of stealing photos either. The way I post them now still has an eBay link to them, which makes it OK to share (eBay makes it easy to share auctions to Facebook and Twitter; I simply use that same feature to post here).


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Marissk, re: suede with basic, black fabric label. Apparently, there was an early ks suede collection with that label! See kat's site at http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/earlycollections. I was surprised to read that...


I'll double check; it was the label that concerned me.


----------



## marissk

These three previously posted and reported (over and over) are still listed and still fake!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/220969440523?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/251008725448?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/120871554142?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The seller of this bag removed the first listing after being told it was fake, but decided to relist it and hope it sells. You'll NEVER see a fabric label glued to a "suede" bag!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251011821478?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

There are 4 bids on this fake already! And the seller states it's fake!! But as long as it sells, who cares?!?!?!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160755362033?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

It's more tan and less pink than the picture, but still fake! Check out that weird magnetic tab...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251011249000?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/180835997137?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...545?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae586a679


----------



## marissk

Seller already ended this one...she replied very quickly!

Someone has already bid on this gem. Nothing on this bag can possibly be considered authentic. Gross!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/300675408802?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/270930414829?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/310385083637?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

oh, ick...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180836746187?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

More later!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I have contacted and reported all of these except the last one. These are freakin' hideous.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I have contacted and reported all of these except the last one. These are freakin' hideous.


I contacted the seller of that cherry bag and I told her about not listing fakes. She acknowledged me with a "thank you", but she changed the listing to remove the Kate Spade brand. Still shows a photo of that fake label! She also lowered the starting price from $39.99 to $9.99.


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-M...993?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f14be4709

check out this bag's label:








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...565?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c37e4fd5

That's enough for one day!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's gone! 



marissk said:


> I contacted the seller of that cherry bag and I told her about not listing fakes. She acknowledged me with a "thank you", but she changed the listing to remove the Kate Spade brand. Still shows a photo of that fake label! She also lowered the starting price from $39.99 to $9.99.


----------



## marissk

Oh ick.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150774162668?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This is just plain...well UGLY!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270931574771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This seller changed the description after being told it's fake...it's still fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270930414829?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Another fake 'bow' bag!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160758192948?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Check the fake label on this one...disgusting!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/290681427305?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

oh my...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/290681518832?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/251013568786?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/251013774238?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Sadly, someone bought this for $40...




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## marissk

But ugly fakes is my mission!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/270931944258?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Still listed...still fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150774162668?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This is also still listed and still fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251011821478?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The label on this one is fake and so is that checked lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180838165456?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Someone has already bid $45 for this! 




Check out the fake blank tab inside!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/300676460059?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

What is this?? The letters on the embossed label are all different sizes.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/260976123561?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Just plain fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/220973247367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Love the fake Burberry knock-off plaid lining! And the fake label!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150775622563?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

It wouldn't be "fake time" without an ugly 'bow' bag!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170801045936?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

WTF?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170800881278?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Gotta love a fake cherry print!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180838938976?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

As always, all have been reported and contacted!!


----------



## marissk

First, the bag above with the fake Burberry plaid lining sold for BIN of $20. Someone flushed $20 down the drain, sadly.

This baffles me...so ugh!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320865186102?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

What the heck? Someone has bid on this hot mess!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/300677594035?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/220973247367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

There are 3 bids on this already. It comes with a really fake label!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150775495663?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

People are bidding on this one as well! Fake label and fake dot Noel print.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160760901833?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Just ugh!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...128?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256e24e6f0

Oh dear...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Pink-P...053?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cff4fd375

As usual, all reported, etc.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://glitternglitz.net/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1&sort=20a&filter_id=8. Check out this site!! They blatantly sell fakes and don't care. How is that legal? Their contact address is in Indiana! I tried reporting them to the IACC, but I can't get on their web page tonight for some reason.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://glitternglitz.net/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1&sort=20a&filter_id=8. Check out this site!! They blatantly sell fakes and don't care. How is that legal? Their contact address is in Indiana! I tried reporting them to the IACC, but I can't get on their web page tonight for some reason.


Note that they say "designer inspired", which, when translated, means "fake piece of garbage"!!


----------



## marissk

Unfortunately, this fake is gonna sell tonight for big bucks. Bidding is already over $60. But you won't see an authentic fabric label glued on to an authentic suede bag!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251011821478?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seller says this is authentic...um, not it's not! Fake crooked label, fake fabric, fake everything.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180841084308?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This is listed for charity, but it's still fake (and kinda ugly!).




http://www.ebay.com/itm/130664047683?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Hee haw! How fake can you get?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/260978085079?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/130664372911?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/170803026572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

A colorblock fake...




But check that fake label!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180840630463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

And it wouldn't hurt to report this outrageous fake that has already sold!




Kate Spade does not use a fake Burberry plaid fabric!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I contacted them, too... gonna wait to see what they do before I report...


----------



## marissk

Sadly this fake sold for $65 and eBay hasn't done a thing about it...




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

This has a "matching" fake wallet! Hot mess!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180841289595?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

So ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270936543867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Another "matching" fake set! And it has bids!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251017968251?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/120877307761?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

oh my...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/300679250560?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Hurl alert!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320866677325?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Fake fake fur!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/200727191119?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Fake label! But "guaranteed authentic"!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251019528594?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Seller lists this ugly fake wallet:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-wallet-/160764265401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256e4c03b9
And the matching fake bag, which is even uglier!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-kate-spade-/160764263286?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256e4bfb76

This seller says she bought this at an estate sale and took it to her jeweler to authenticate it, so it's authentic! Um...I'm no jeweler, but I know FAKE when I see it!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Estate-Sale...102?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ae26c48e

And on that note...have a good "authentic" weekend!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Where do people get these hideous bags!?


----------



## marissk

Good question! The flood of fakes never ends...it just gets uglier!

The ugly circle wallet has been removed, but the matching ugly purse is still listed! What the heck??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The moron selling the aqua wallet has this to say... 

* "yes this is an authentic kate spade. i checked the website out u gave me and i can tell u that some of those bags that person is claiming to be authentic are clearly poor knock offs. how do i know? because the label is stitched to the front of the handbags. kate spade DOES NOT stitch their labels. they look like they've been glued on. please familiarize yourself with this fact by contacting kate spade directly not some random "opinion" website. thanks for bringing it to my attention though, it was definitely a valid question. thanks for your interest in my items. happy ebaying!!!"*


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The moron selling the aqua wallet has this to say...
> 
> * "yes this is an authentic kate spade. i checked the website out u gave me and i can tell u that some of those bags that person is claiming to be authentic are clearly poor knock offs. how do i know? because the label is stitched to the front of the handbags. kate spade DOES NOT stitch their labels. they look like they've been glued on. please familiarize yourself with this fact by contacting kate spade directly not some random "opinion" website. thanks for bringing it to my attention though, it was definitely a valid question. thanks for your interest in my items. happy ebaying!!!"*


Mwwwwahahahaha!! I feel a $40 project coming on. Evil me...


----------



## marissk

This one is still listed; never heard back from seller. Both bag and wallet are fakes.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/180841289595?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Check the fake label...








http://www.ebay.com/itm/180844310656?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This fake has a ridiculous red/white checked lining. Sure...a designer would do that! And it's got bids already.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280847478577?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Speaking of ridiculous...still listed and has a bidder.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320866677325?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Close, but, check that fake lining!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/130666709493?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Fake multi-stripe; check this one's fake label!








And GAD! The horrible lining!! If the outer fabric and the lining look like they were put together by a 2 year old, it might be fake...ya think??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270937668730?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Ugh...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/200729198501?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Two fakes in one listing!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/260982955884?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

More ugh!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170807367895?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Close, but a black/white checked lining? Nope...fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120879917824?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seller says "100% AUTHENTIC"...I say 100% Fake!! Check the fake label (but it's a fake 'bow' bag, so the label is just another strike against it).








http://www.ebay.com/itm/270938320561?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

So fake fur...so fake everything!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/200727191119?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Sigh...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/220979410659?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## elviscostellofan

marissak - Don't want to be a pest, but I think the suede bag with the brown leather handles is/was real.  I wrote a long post which I don't think anyone read on older suede bags on the C&A forum a few days ago:
http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Cl...ies/Real-Kate-Spade/5200062940?#msg5201043900

Every other bag posted is fake, obviously!  I just thought I should point that out since there seems to be some confusion about fabric labels on leather bags.  That rule applies truly to the smooth or textured leather bags (and then there is an exception - the 1996 patent leather collection) but not suede (although it's been about 12 years since a suede collection had a fabric label).  Hope that helps!  ~Kat


----------



## elviscostellofan

Some of these are just . . . astounding!


----------



## marissk

elviscostellofan said:


> marissak - Don't want to be a pest, but I think the suede bag with the brown leather handles is/was real.  I wrote a long post which I don't think anyone read on older suede bags on the C&A forum a few days ago:
> http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Cl...ies/Real-Kate-Spade/5200062940?#msg5201043900
> 
> Every other bag posted is fake, obviously!  I just thought I should point that out since there seems to be some confusion about fabric labels on leather bags.  That rule applies truly to the smooth or textured leather bags (and then there is an exception - the 1996 patent leather collection) but not suede (although it's been about 12 years since a suede collection had a fabric label).  Hope that helps!  ~Kat


Oh, wow!! I stand (and sit) corrected!! I knew that I wouldn't see a fabric label on leather, and I thought suede as well. Thanks for letting me (and everyone else!) know!


----------



## marissk

elviscostellofan said:


> Some of these are just . . . astounding!


Come on...you WANT that multi-stripe with the pastel stripe lining!!

Just how much of that crappy fabric did the counterfeiters have???


----------



## vcasido

I want to purchase this but I wasn't sure if it's authentic. It seems like it but I can't tell with the blurry pictures.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251020906875?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922


----------



## marissk

vcasido said:


> I want to purchase this but I wasn't sure if it's authentic. It seems like it but I can't tell with the blurry pictures.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251020906875?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922


Hi...this particular forum is for fakes, and there is a separate forum for authenticating kate spade...

All that said, this is authentic; the license plate label is exactly as it should be, the lining is correct, and the strap is wrapped in paper, just as it should be.


----------



## vcasido

marissk said:


> Hi...this particular forum is for fakes, and there is a separate forum for authenticating kate spade...
> 
> All that said, this is authentic; the license plate label is exactly as it should be, the lining is correct, and the strap is wrapped in paper, just as it should be.


Thank you marissk! (=


----------



## marissk

A whole lotta ugly!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/120880320526?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320870984277?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320870986522?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/260983190167?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/280847758425?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649









http://www.ebay.com/itm/251021469193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/220980324733?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320870942886?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/190655679157?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150781621513?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/140726456563?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Whew. Reporting all those was a job and a half!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Whew. Reporting all those was a job and a half!!


I know...the only thing worse was having to look at them! I wish I could wave a magic wand and make every fake stripe and 'bow' bag disappear!


----------



## marissk

eBay has started up another "You Can't Fake Fashion" campaign, but why are these that I've reported over and over still listed?? Huh?? eBay! Wake up!!

Here we go...

Got a bid of .99!! Listed by a TRS with over 7000 positive feedbacks!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180844310656?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Bidding is up to $26 on this fake:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270939122929?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Bidding is up to $36 on this fake:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280847478577?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Seriously...two bids on this:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320866677325?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Hee haw! Just listed and already has a $20 bid




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170809051132?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Still listed...has a $20 bid




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120880320526?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This horrible multi-stripe fake (with the pastel stripe lining) also has bids:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270937668730?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

ugh...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170808246765?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I used to have floor mats that looked like this...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/200729198501?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Yes, two fakes...still listed:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/260982955884?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Two fakes...still listed:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120879917824?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Grrrr...still listed!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/200727191119?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Lot of 2 fake Coach and 2 fake Kate Spade bags...sooo ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/330705514604?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

So fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/110846029227?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Seller says this is authentic...so are those fingernails!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320872437502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Seller says this is authentic! NOT! Yes, it has bids.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/370596927441?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Seller says "guaranteed authentic" ... hurl!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/140726808382?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Oh, my...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/220982287684?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Seller describes as "stunning sexy classy". I describe as FAKE!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270939201819?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

ugh!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180846244794?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Yup, you can't fake fashion!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

We need Kat. I reported all these, and nothing is happening. eBay should be ashamed!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> We need Kat. I reported all these, and nothing is happening. eBay should be ashamed!


It's not like it's something subtle like the date code or some heat stamp or stitching. These are so blatantly fake! And where is the kate spade VeRO?? Does that company not care? I'd jump off a bridge if someone put my name on some of this garbage!


----------



## Marechal

I didn't realise that people were faking Kate Spade bags. I bought two Kate Spade bags when in NY recently from her shop & now look at her website daily looking at all the lovely bags. I recently purchased a Kate Spade book of the month clutch Pride & Prejudice for over $600.00 & I am now worried that I have purchased a fake! I have not yet received this clutch but would like to post pictures on this site when received for your expert knowledge. How do you load a picture when you wish to have a bag authenticated? Thanks


----------



## marissk

Marechal said:


> I didn't realise that people were faking Kate Spade bags. I bought two Kate Spade bags when in NY recently from her shop & now look at her website daily looking at all the lovely bags. I recently purchased a Kate Spade book of the month clutch Pride & Prejudice for over $600.00 & I am now worried that I have purchased a fake! I have not yet received this clutch but would like to post pictures on this site when received for your expert knowledge. How do you load a picture when you wish to have a bag authenticated? Thanks


Hi...

I'm glad you're looking at the "Hall of Shame"! As you can tell, most of the fakes are incredibly obvious...ugly stripes, horrible things with bows stuck to them, etc. Luckily, the counterfeiters haven't replicated anything accurately, especially not the book clutches. Whilst I think $600 is quite dear, I seriously doubt you bought a fake. But please do post it on the "Authenticate This..." kate spade board. I'm quite green with envy; tis my favourite book!

You can use the little icon above to insert an image or you can simply paste it into your post from your own clipboard (copy and paste).

Glad to see another KS love from down under here!

Mari


----------



## Marechal

marissk said:


> Hi...
> 
> I'm glad you're looking at the "Hall of Shame"! As you can tell, most of the fakes are incredibly obvious...ugly stripes, horrible things with bows stuck to them, etc. Luckily, the counterfeiters haven't replicated anything accurately, especially not the book clutches. Whilst I think $600 is quite dear, I seriously doubt you bought a fake. But please do post it on the "Authenticate This..." kate spade board. I'm quite green with envy; tis my favourite book!
> 
> You can use the little icon above to insert an image or you can simply paste it into your post from your own clipboard (copy and paste).
> 
> Glad to see another KS love from down under here!
> 
> Mari




Thanks Mari, will do that as soon as I receive it. Tis my favourite book as well


----------



## marissk

All have been reported and will hopefully go POOF! soon!

See the way the straps are attached?? This was never made by kate spade! 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/220983585604?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The spacing on the label is way off and the black/white check lining give this away.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150783808591?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

What can I say???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160768749712?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Knockoff multi-stripe




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180848614142?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Ride 'em fake cowgirl!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/220983745509?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

That's all for now! Hopefully these will all go far, far away!


----------



## marissk

For some reason, in spite of reporting this over and over and having ECF confirm this is fake, eBay still won't remove it...grrr...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/180846244794?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This style is just bizaare!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150783188330?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Seller changed this listing to say it's kate spade "inspired" and still shows close-up of fake label!!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/251025918322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Two fakes for one price! One bid already for $30. Why is this still listed??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170811315742?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Fake wallet anyone??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251025844070?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Another version of a fake with bamboo handles...oh, so ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/380424249286?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

That's all for now...more later!


----------



## bunniluver

It's like they don't even try! The labels, I mean, come on! Even I can tell how horribly off they are. Especially that last pink bamboo one.


----------



## marissk

bunniluver said:


> It's like they don't even try! The labels, I mean, come on! Even I can tell how horribly off they are. Especially that last pink bamboo one.


Exactly, Bunni! The counterfeiters just make any piece of crap, slap a fake label on it, and someone can't wait to buy it and carry it around proudly! SAD!


----------



## bunniluver

marissk said:


> Exactly, Bunni! The counterfeiters just make any piece of crap, slap a fake label on it, and *someone can't wait to buy it and carry it around proudly*! SAD!


Probably why they don't care.


----------



## marissk

Two horrific fakes from same seller:





http://www.ebay.com/itm/220986894072?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/220986899651?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

What a hot mess! Supposedly a diaper bag and matching wallet...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/330709075375?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Two fakes for the price of...well, it's all wasted money!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/350552792907?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Ugh.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/220987269794?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Check out the fake lining on this one:




use.com/images/s_2/ff19cf90129484a55972_4.jpg?is=true&ps=true&rand=808486328822
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230768193870?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Never ends!!

All are reported, etc.


----------



## ZoyinCali

Yes, the Kate Spade logo is a giveaway. Fake.


----------



## Heartsoxox

If only eBay could ban the fakes from being sold on their site. sadly
they can only do so much about it! it sickens me! it does!. I am extremely against 
fakes so this really upset me.


----------



## marissk

Some of these are...well, you'll see...

From the same seller... so completely fake (and ugly!)




http://www.ebay.com/itm/130672554646?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/POLKA-DOT-P...055?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6cb0f047

These fake straw bags are getting to be popular:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270944901172?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

We've seen this before:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/300687884667?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

And we've seen this before too!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/130672426858?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

WARNING: This is without a doubt the most horrific fake EVER:












How would anyone EVER get any concept that a wooden cigar box with some beads and a glob of fake leopard is something any designer would ever make?? You can BIN for $25...the worse $25 you could ever spend! Not to offend anyone with taste who lives there, but this is from a seller in Jersey...'nuf said.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280854016293?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## sofia10811

What on Earth??  That cigar box one is hideous!  Hilarious and hideous.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I haven't been on here for a few days! My modem died at home, and I can't get on tPF at work! I was dying to see what Marissk found! Yes, Bunni, they're abominations!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330711068402. please go report. seller insists she got them from the kate spade web site. lol!


----------



## kgr88

Help me Authenticate **** Michael Kors Tote, PLEASE
HI

***** someone help me ** authenticate **** ***?, i just bought **, *** i want ** know ** ** is real!!!
Michael Kors, Grab *** Genuine Leather

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170812841570...ht_6100wt_1037

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330711068402. please go report. seller insists *** got them from *** kate spade web site. lol!


What a joke! POOF! They're gone!


----------



## marissk

kgr88 said:


> Help me Authenticate **** Michael Kors Tote, PLEASE
> HI
> 
> ***** someone help me ** authenticate **** ***?, i just bought **, *** i want ** know ** ** is real!!!
> Michael Kors, Grab *** Genuine Leather
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170812841570...ht_6100wt_1037
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!


This is a Kate Spade forum, but given that eBay has cancelled *** auction, I guess *** have your answer.


----------



## marissk

Report this one, even if it ends! This is so clearly fake but it's still listed!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170815549096


----------



## marissk

This has a fake label, fake feet, and the inside blank tab that is just so silly.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/200736928407?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

So fake! And BIN for only $300!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/140734099315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

So fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251032497111?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Label is fake




http://www.ebay.com/itm/330711891862?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seller says this is authentic! HA!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/200738277929?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

More later!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

All are reported by me, too! 




marissk said:


> This has a fake label, fake feet, and the inside blank tab that is just so silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200736928407?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> So fake! And BIN for only $300!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140734099315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> So fake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251032497111?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Label is fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330711891862?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Seller says this is authentic! HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200738277929?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> More later!


----------



## marissk

This fake is still listed...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/200736928407?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Just awful!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/360447920560?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I'm speechless...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/260995703886?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Ugh!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/260995650379?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seller says "guaranteed authentic". I guarantee it's fake! Check the fake label and thos zipper pulls are just wrong!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/251033121555?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320881631709?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Fun times!


----------



## marissk

This ugly thing is still listed:





http://www.ebay.com/itm/360447920560?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This is just awful...and it has a bid already!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170818920853?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

We've seen this fake before, right?? Love the fake label and the blue/white check lining.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170819246814?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This seller is clearing out all of here "purse party" buys. All soooo ugly and fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/110855605825?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/110855583102?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cf81f57e





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/110855581398?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cf81eed6

UGH!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/260997133681?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Two-fer fakes!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280858730795?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Happy Thursday!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Gosh those are hideous. That nasty geometric print Sam with the torn-up label is still listed!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Gosh those are hideous. That nasty geometric print Sam with the torn-up label is still listed!!!


Seller doesn't respond either. Looks like someone tried to destroy the label but she's still got it listed. It's repulsive!


----------



## marissk

Shockingly, someone has bid on this:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/360447920560?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This seller says these two bags are authentic, but both have fake labels and that awful gingham check kate spade never used!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/180858179326?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/180858192746?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Multi-stripe fake:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/110856704152?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Love the crooked, peeling label:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/190664017726?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Ugh




http://www.ebay.com/itm/220995794244?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

And the winner of the "OMG Award":




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160779357608?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Report that first bag!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

That hideous geo bag sold. I reported it again anyway. Maybe they didn't pull it because the label is destroyed? I'm not sure, but I hope the buyer knows that it's fake.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> That hideous geo bag sold. I reported it again anyway. Maybe they didn't pull it because the label is destroyed? I'm not sure, but I hope the buyer knows that it's fake.


It was still sold as Kate Spade. We'll see...


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is "new and authentic". Not quite!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/190664345843?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

BIN for only $225!! HAHAHA!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/220996378920?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Love a fake 'bow' bag:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251036428923?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

ugh!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/300692880639?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150793834274?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

We see this type of label on Chrissy wristlets, but this is just so fake!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Why would they post fake purses and try to defraud people on the day my Lord and Savior was resurrected? It's sacrilege, I tell ya!!!!!



marissk said:


> Seller says this is "new and authentic". Not quite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190664345843?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> BIN for only $225!! HAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220996378920?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Love a fake 'bow' bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251036428923?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300692880639?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150793834274?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> We see this type of label on Chrissy wristlets, but this is just so fake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Why would they post fake purses and try to defraud people on the day my Lord and Savior was resurrected? It's sacrilege, I tell ya!!!!!


It is, indeed! A new commandment: Thou shalt not deal in counterfeits!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It would be in the Book of Dawn!



marissk said:


> It is, indeed! A new commandment: Thou shalt not deal in counterfeits!


----------



## marissk

Speaking of mockest thou thy authentic wallet...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/220997165297?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## sheila_c

marissk said:


> Speaking of mockest thou thy authentic wallet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220997165297?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



That must be the Kate Spade Rocky Horror Picture Show Limited Edition.


----------



## marissk

sheila_c said:


> That must be the Kate Spade Rocky Horror Picture Show Limited Edition.


Funny, Sheila!! It was indeed a horror!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261000519807?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Fake label and the lining is just so...well, see it for yourself.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/130678681330?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

That's some wallet...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/190665259685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This multistripe knockoff can be yours for only $200!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251037899402?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

eBay has been pretty swift at removing reported fakes, but of course, some continue to hang around...here's the current crop:









http://www.ebay.com/itm/190665492783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/120894214469?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The seller of this fake says the straps are sealed with something that gives them a sticky feeling. Great selling point!! 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280862131431?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/270954644166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Report away!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The only one left up is the last one. I just reported it. Hopefully, it will go away. The seller of the first one took a new picture not showing the label and took out any mention of kate spade. So, that's a start, I guess! 



marissk said:


> eBay has been pretty swift at removing reported fakes, but of course, some continue to hang around...here's the current crop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190665492783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120894214469?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> The seller of this fake says the straps are sealed with something that gives them a sticky feeling. Great selling point!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280862131431?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270954644166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Report away!!


----------



## marissk

If anyone invites you to a "purse party", run in the opposite direction...these two uglies from the same seller were purchased at such an event. GAH!!! Friends don't sell fakes to friends!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/220999764028?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/220999768013?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I think there are more multi-stripe fakes than authentic ones!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/220999576892?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I had curtains made from this fabric, I think...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180861218773?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

UGH!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

THe bottom one just sold BIN!!! Report it again!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh, and the purse-party seller just posted a Dolce & Gabbana... also bought at the dreaded purse party!!!


----------



## marissk

And purse party just posted this, too!


----------



## marissk

Victory over fakes! The one that sold with BIN has been zapped by eBay and the purse party fakes are all gone!


----------



## Islandattic

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This hideous fake has bidding at $102. Someone is going to be completely defrauded! Please go report it on eBay. Thanks!
> 
> Item # 170670936527


Sad, it looks like what the street vendors sell (illegitimately) in NYC.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Very old post! But yeah, you're right. One thing to remember... you can't buy a genuine purse from a street vendor. 



Islandattic said:


> Sad, it looks like what the street vendors sell (illegitimately) in NYC.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please go report this! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290697976529&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Please go report this! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290697976529&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


I reported it earlier today. I'll report it again until it goes away!!


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> I reported it earlier today. I'll report it again until it goes away!!


It's gone!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I did something naughty today! I was in a local consignment store, and saw a "kate spade" in there. It was a Pia of sorts, with multi-color patchwork "leather" squares and a glued on fake ks label. Sooo.... I just peeled the label off and stuck it in my pocket! I DID buy a pair of cute Jessica Simpson wedges, so it all worked out for them!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I did something naughty today! I was in a local consignment store, and saw a "kate spade" in there. It was a Pia of sorts, with multi-color patchwork "leather" squares and a glued on fake ks label. Sooo.... I just peeled the label off and stuck it in my pocket! I DID buy a pair of cute Jessica Simpson wedges, so it all worked out for them!


You did the RIGHT thing!!


----------



## marissk

Sigh...I've reported this twice today, but obviously, the seller is responding with her assertation that it's authentic...




But check the label!





That, and the sewn zipper pull are sure signs this is FAKE!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Where is the linK?



marissk said:


> Sigh...I've reported this twice today, but obviously, the seller is responding with her assertation that it's authentic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But check the label!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, and the sewn zipper pull are sure signs this is FAKE!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290699269792&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Report!!! This genius seller says since she didn't SAY it was authentic, it's okay to sell it. Of course, she wasn't so nice!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Where is the linK?


Oops...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350557688168?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The crooked label bag was reported. Silly seller. I wonder if it's worth the negative feedback of selling a fake.


----------



## marissk

Seller says it's "RARE, vintage, 100% guaranteed authentic"...from an estate sale. Uh huh...and that glued on label?? Seller refers to that as the kate spade "license plate'. So nicely placed...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/200748725006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Ugh...looks like my grandmother's sofa.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/290700981717?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

hmmm...saw this one before, no??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/310395012495?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

That's all for now...back to the sun!


----------



## marissk

Report away!!

This seller relisted this bag after eBay had removed it yesterday. Today, she added a photo of the lining to prove it's fake!! Can you say "clash"???




More of that horrible stripe fake lining!!!





Seller says this is a "true one of a kind" and "authentic". BLECH!!! It's so ugly, she's giving away the matching wallet!! Claims the bag retails for $250 and the wallet $80. Gimme a break...yet another ugly fake 'bow' bag!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/261008353170?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Right. Kate Spade uses fabric you can buy at any fabric store...ugh! And she also lists a fake LV!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150801357987?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I can't imagine holding this bag...ouch!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Box-Pink-Co...250?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231c75e6fa

I'm sure there will be more soon...eBay hasn't been too good about removing these lately!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

These are hideous. All have been reported.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pink purse and wallet seller is RUDE and NASTY!! Keep reporting!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Pink purse and wallet seller is RUDE and NASTY!! Keep reporting!


I'll keep reporting it...and she expects to get $80 for it as a starting bid! It's not worth 80 cents!


----------



## marissk

Here's the link for this one...sorry!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251045495379?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

And someone has bid on that "RARE, vintage, 100% authentic" green mess!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> I'll keep reporting it...and she expects to get $80 for it as a starting bid! It's not worth 80 cents!


 
*Here are our messages back and forth-- I used my other ebay ID. Of course, start at the bottom! *
*Dear heart4u2break,*

I'm very sorry about your uncle... and about your fake bag. You're being a smart-alek... not me. There's no need for the sarcasm when I was just trying to help you. kate spade didn't exist 35 years ago. Her company only began in 1992. I worked there from 1998-2002. It was a delightful job that fostered in me a love for and loyalty to her work. Conact eBay if you want to, because I am sure they'd be FAR more interested in the fact that you're ignoring ebay policy and selling a counterfeit. Either way, have a great night. And you're right... no further correspondence necessary!
PS: Have you ever heard of eBay's EMR? 

*- sallymj105*



From: heart4u2break
To: sallymj105
Subject: Re: Other: sallymj105 sent a message about AUTHENTIC KATE SPADE SHOULDER/ TOTE. PINK W/MULTI-COLOR POLKA DOTS. #261008353170
Sent Date: Apr-21-12 17:39:45 PDT


*Dear sallymj105,*

WRITING IN ALL CAPS HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH MY TONE, I DO IT ALL THE TIME BY HABIT, SRY. I WAS JUST RESPONDING TO YOUR MESSAGE AND YOU SHOULD HAVE LEFT IT AT THAT, BUT YOU SEEM TO BE LOOKING FOR A FIGHT OR MAYBE YOUR JUST A COMBATIVE PERSON. SO IM GOING TO KINDLY ASK YOU TO NOT CONTACT ME AGAIN FOR ANY REASON WHATSOEVER. I DON'T NEED THE ATTITUDE, OR YOUR I KNOW IT ALL ATTITUDE, AND NOT TO MENTION MY UNCLE HAD A HEART ATTACK YEST. AND IV'E GOT ENOUGH ON MY PLATE THEN TO SIT HERE AND PLAY MESSAGE TAG W/YOU ABOUT HOW YOU WORKED IN A KATE SPADE ESTABLISHMENT 35 YEARS AGO. IF YOU CONTACT ME AGAIN I WILL CALL EBAY AND REPORT YOU FOR HARASSMENT. I HOPE I HAVE MADE MYSELF CRYSTAL CLEAR. THANK YOU. 

*- heart4u2break*





From: sallymj105
To: heart4u2break
Subject: Re: Other: sallymj105 sent a message about AUTHENTIC KATE SPADE SHOULDER/ TOTE. PINK W/MULTI-COLOR POLKA DOTS. #261008353170
Sent Date: Apr-21-12 17:26:40 PDT




*Dear heart4u2break,*

There was nothing "snide" about my tone. Read your own message (written in all caps, nonetheless!) to experience "snide-ness," for lack of a better term. I was just trying to help you. I never said or thought that you were TRYING to dupe anyone, but this purse is fake, fake, fake. You did NOT buy it a kate spade outlet. I worked for kate spade (in an outlet, actually) for over 4 years while in college, and I now authenticate her purses for several online and local consignment companies. I can spot a fake a mile away. Furthermore, it's already made a popular purse forum where the experts on there are talking about and laughing at this monstronsity. kate spade did NOT make this purse. I'm sorry if you're offended, but that was not my intention. The bag is a counterfeit, and it's illegal to sell it. Yes, I'm am 100% sure, as well, that ebay will make a correct judgment. It will be pulled soon, I'm sure. Once again, good luck. 

*- sallymj105*





From: heart4u2break
To: sallymj105
Subject: Re: Other: sallymj105 sent a message about AUTHENTIC KATE SPADE SHOULDER/ TOTE. PINK W/MULTI-COLOR POLKA DOTS. #261008353170
Sent Date: Apr-21-12 17:12:43 PDT




*Dear sallymj105,*

HI TY SOOOO MUCH FOR YOUR HELPFUL ADVICE/ THROWING YOUR TWO CENTS IN. BTW I DON'T ATTEND PURSE PARTY'S. FOR YOUR INFORMATION I PURCHASED THIS AT AN OUTLET STORE. I'M SURE EBAY WILL LOOK INTO MY LISTING AND THEY WILL MAKE THE JUDGEMENT. I HAVE 100% FEEDBACK, AND I HAVE NEVER TRIED TO PULL A FAST ONE OVER ON ANYONE. APPARENTLY YOU HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO THEN TO SEND OUT MESSAGES W/A SNIDE TONE TO PEOPLE ON EBAY. HOWEVER, I'M QUITE IMPRESSED W/YOUR KNOWLEDGE ON KATE SPADE COLLECTIONS...CONGRATS. 

*- heart4u2break*





From: sallymj105
To: heart4u2break
Subject: Other: sallymj105 sent a message about AUTHENTIC KATE SPADE SHOULDER/ TOTE. PINK W/MULTI-COLOR POLKA DOTS. #261008353170
Sent Date: Apr-21-12 16:21:55 PDT




*Dear heart4u2break,*

Hi there. Did you get these at a purse partY? well, wherever you got it, you were lied to. this is a total counterfeit. kate spade never made dotted collection in these colors. Also, that type of metal label was only used on ONE collection-- the Palm Beach Linen. Also, the label on the wallet is slightly crooked! Also, there was only ONE collection with a thin, leather bow-- the Hatteras, and it looked NOTHING like this, and was made in Italy. I'm sorry you were duped, but if someone else buys this, they're going to be totally defrauded. just wanted to let you know so you can remove it before ebay does. good luck!

*- sallymj105*


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh, the seller of the green monstrosity KNOWS it's fake. She responded to me and was horrified that it's fake-- she didn't know. She sounded sincere and was nice about it. I wonder if she's going to end it, now that she has a bid. See if the integrity is real!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Oh, the seller of the green monstrosity KNOWS it's fake. She responded to me and was horrified that it's fake-- she didn't know. She sounded sincere and was nice about it. I wonder if she's going to end it, now that she has a bid. See if the integrity is real!!!


It amazes me that everyone who is called out on their rudeness has some kind of family illness. Maybe the "outlet" she bought it from was on a street corner...

And woosh!! That ugly pink mess is GONE!!


----------



## jhodi

Wow, that is truly awful looking. It looks like it was made by my 9 year niece!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

So true, jhodi!!!! 



jhodi said:


> Wow, that is truly awful looking. It looks like it was made by my 9 year niece!


----------



## jaymeson

dawnsfinallywed said:


> So true, jhodi!!!!


Stumbled upon this thread from another forum. You ladies are hilarious and godsends! Kate Spade is my favorite of all designers and I just about completely set my style  to everything she makes. It sickens me when I see what people try to pass as "authentic Kate Spade" on sites such as Ebay when it is obvious to anyone familiar with the Kate Spade aesthetic she would never design any of those convoluted messes. I hope the service you ladies are doing will continue because it is definitely needed.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Thanks, Jaymeson!!!! 



jaymeson said:


> Stumbled upon this thread from another forum. You ladies are hilarious and godsends! Kate Spade is my favorite of all designers and I just about completely set my style to everything she makes. It sickens me when I see what people try to pass as "authentic Kate Spade" on sites such as Ebay when it is obvious to anyone familiar with the Kate Spade aesthetic she would never design any of those convoluted messes. I hope the service you ladies are doing will continue because it is definitely needed.


----------



## marissk

Two from the same seller:
Check the fake label on this "authentic" bag:





http://www.ebay.com/itm/230779992975?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The seller says this is "authentic" and "Overall, this purse is a Kate Spade knock out! It will turn heads for sure!" Makes me want to turn my head to the toilet to hurl!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/230780005945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Yes, we've seen this one before. This top-rated seller really wants to sell this fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/290701632065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

And we couldn't list fakes without a fake 'bow' bag, right??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/230780222480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

And another from the same seller of the fake 'bow' bag, if you know anything about Coach, this will curl your toes!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/230780203906?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

BAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Thanks, Jaymeson!!!!


Thanks from me, too! I take a lot of anti-nausea medications, so I'm ready to find all these awful fakes! And I haven't lost my sense of humor (yet!).


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm not a Coach expert, but even I can tell that that thing is hideously fake. All have been reported! 



marissk said:


> Two from the same seller:
> Check the fake label on this "authentic" bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230779992975?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> The seller says this is "authentic" and "Overall, this purse is a Kate Spade knock out! It will turn heads for sure!" Makes me want to turn my head to the toilet to hurl!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230780005945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Yes, we've seen this one before. This top-rated seller really wants to sell this fake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290701632065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> And we couldn't list fakes without a fake 'bow' bag, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230780222480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> And another from the same seller of the fake 'bow' bag, if you know anything about Coach, this will curl your toes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230780203906?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> BAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marissk

Perhaps the seller has eBay convinced this is authentic, but gee, check that fake label, check that black/white check lining, and check those pointy feet! And check the horrible print and plastic wrapped handles...ICK!

Report this!! Maybe it will go away, cause right now, people are bidding on it!






http://www.ebay.com/itm/290701632065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I've reported that twice already!! And informed the seller... no response! 



marissk said:


> Perhaps the seller has eBay convinced this is authentic, but gee, check that fake label, check that black/white check lining, and check those pointy feet! And check the horrible print and plastic wrapped handles...ICK!
> 
> Report this!! Maybe it will go away, cause right now, people are bidding on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290701632065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## marissk

Oh, ick...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120902059263?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

More ick!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280869036858?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Ickier!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/221008937271?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Seller says this is authentic...ummm...no!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/300700993827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Wanna make a quick $39?? Seller guarantees this is authentic or double your money back!! Problem is...the label is fake! Check out the letter "p" hanging in the wind! And the "Made in USA" label lacks the flag.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180869013239?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Marrisk, go check this out... Report any that are fake!!
http://www.ebay.com/sch/thmj/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Marrisk, go check this out... Report any that are fake!!
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/thmj/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


Looks like his wife has a love of fake handbags. Those Coach bags are horrific as well (but I'm not a Coach expert). All the fake ks are reported.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

OKAY! Marissk!! Go report this horrendous sushi purse! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230781105195


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> OKAY! Marissk!! Go report this horrendous sushi purse! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230781105195


CURSES!!! That was listed and removed earlier today. I really HATE that!

ETA: Looks like the husband created a new account today to relist it.


----------



## marissk

More fakes!!

Check out these charming cowgirls!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251047598932?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/370607602411?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/360453203360?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





Yes, that's the actual photo posted in the listing...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290702640887?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This is becoming a full-time job!!


----------



## marissk

That the seller claims was purchased for over $300!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!




After all, it's "rare" and "authentic"!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230781105195


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup, I've contacted and reported all of those.


----------



## marissk

This bag was previously reported and removed as a fake. Seller relisted it declaring it to be authentic from the 2001-2002 collection. Gimme a break! It can be yours for a BIN price of $199!!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/261011331188?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Was this made from some old draperies??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251048234073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Got us a fake label here:








http://www.ebay.com/itm/261011113571?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This is suppossed to be authentic...when you see the "s" and "p" so close together on the label, RUN!




Check the fake label inside:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/261011068859?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

Well..in addition to this hot mess:





which is still listed (http://www.ebay.com/itm/261011331188?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649) (seriously where do people get this "authentic from the 2001-2002 collection" from??), we have more fun fakes!

This is an "early" fake...





Check the label...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/170831495486?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/140744363485?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

How did that embossed label get to the center of the bag?? Geez!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/261011779229?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Sure...KS used fake Burberry plaid fabric! 




Someone used this fake a lot...check the lining:




ICK!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110869396705?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

It never ends...


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270965493006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

oh, wow...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251048673864?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/280870824653?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/150805160427?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/160790767824?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

wtf???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170832254758?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/190671861513?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/280871286781?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

oh my!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320896114401?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

And now for the stomach-turner...seller says this is "so elegant"! It's yours for $70!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180871013479?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

eBay hasn't been good about removing these fakes, so report away!!

Happy weekend!!


----------



## KimmyAnne

Oh gosh... we were at a charity event today and there was a table selling thrift to benefit the charity and they had some bags including several Kate Spades and my boss bought one.  I took a look and it's definitely fake   Typical EvilBay fake, stripes with a crooked tag.  I'm not friends with this boss and it was a work function (I was representing the company) so I decided not to get into it and just said "Oh, cute."


----------



## marissk

KimmyAnne said:


> Oh gosh... we were at a charity event today and there was a table selling thrift to benefit the charity and they had some bags including several Kate Spades and my boss bought one.  I took a look and it's definitely fake   Typical EvilBay fake, stripes with a crooked tag.  I'm not friends with this boss and it was a work function (I was representing the company) so I decided not to get into it and just said "Oh, cute."


I would have "accidently" spilled something on it...or set it on fire!


----------



## marissk

Sadly, eBay hasn't been good about removing these fakes, so feel free to report away!

This awful mess has 2 bids already...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150805878244?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This hot mess also has 2 bids on it:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/140744363485?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

And this has 2 bids!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/261011779229?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

And this hot mess has 4 bids!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150805160427?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

A fake 'Sam'




http://www.ebay.com/itm/190672105159?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Who wants a whole collection of fakes?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/130688075113?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The seller modified this listing to remove the KS name from the title, but still lists the brand as Kate Spade!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/130688319893?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I had hoped I'd never see this fabric again after the battle we had with a seller previously! This was removed by eBay and the seller relisted it!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160791484541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

A fake denim with a fake label and fake lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/350561313561?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

O. M. G!! Can you believe this mess?!?!? AND someone has bid $24.95 on it!!! UGH!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280872172821?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

ugh...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280872184908?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

more ugh...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/190671861513?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Sadly someone bought this hot mess...report it anyway!!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

ugh!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...160?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc5a641e8

This is "Amazing", the seller says:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMAZING-KAT...863?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c268542b7

From a TRS:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-K...277?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337567878d

so ugly..




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...012?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337565b5ac


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I don't understand why ebay hasn't pulled these things!!! I keep reporting them over and over!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't understand why ebay hasn't pulled these things!!! I keep reporting them over and over!!


Gee...I wonder what's up with eBay! I have over 30 listings I'm watching that I've reported that are still up. Grrr... I'll be posting more uglies shortly.


----------



## marissk

I wish I could wake up eBay...

OK, so ugly #1...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160790767824?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Could this zipper be any more...wrong??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/290705549056?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/140745977996?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/370609034130?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Oh, hurl...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/140746278965?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

gee...an animal strip handle and a checked lining. How wrong...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...716?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d080224c

Come on eBay, yank 'em!


----------



## marissk

The frustration of eBay refusing to remove reported fakes, and allowing them to sell, really bugged me this week. Grrr...

This was reported and did sell:




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

This fake sold for $23.50




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

This ugly mess sold for $15.00




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

This mess sold for $10.22




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

The seller modified her listing to remove "kate spade" from the title and description, but still stated the brand was Kate Spade and showed a photo with a fake label. Sadly, this sold for $95.00 to a newbie buyer. Shame on eBay and shame on the seller, who knew it was fake!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

This mess sold for $26.00




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

And how does eBay not know about fake 'bow' bags???? This sold for $20.50




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Still listed and reported multiple times:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170833631399?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Listed by a TRS:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270969960634?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Another TRS who doesn't answer emails:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/370609034130?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/190671861513?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This label is fake, as is the hardware




http://www.ebay.com/itm/290706841125?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Fake label with a fake checked lining; this has 6 bids already




http://www.ebay.com/itm/221014431703?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The label is fake:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150807986655?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The label is fake; this has 2 bids already




http://www.ebay.com/itm/110874721699?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Listed by another TRS




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160795894616?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

another fake label:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/221014640698?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This seller also has a dreadful fake Prada




http://www.ebay.com/itm/230785059937?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

What a mess...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280874494941?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Seller says this is 'vintage'




http://www.ebay.com/itm/350563137147?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

a nice fake plastic bag with a fake label and fake hardware; this has one bid:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270970282331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This lot has a fake denim bag with a fake label:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/140748138429?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Could this fabric be any uglier?? And yes, someone has bid on this mess listed by a TRS.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/221016933970?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

ugh...and yes, someone is bidding on it.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160795818318?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Super fake...and yes, it has a bid.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/110874690703?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This has 4 bids already:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120908854776?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This TRS visited Kat's website and concluded this is authentic. HOW???? Did she not notice the fake label is crooked???








http://www.ebay.com/itm/261017900093?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

ugly, just ugly




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160795883489?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/270971505973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Anyone want a plastic fake with a fake label??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320900897978?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Yet another TRS listing:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/110874655980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Beyond a hot mess!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/350563163402?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I'll try to report more often...promise!! It's just so darn frustrating!


----------



## marissk

Let's start with 2 fakes that eBay let sell:

Sold for $29.99




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

This fake 'bow' bag sold for $49.99. Highway robbery...




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Don't hurl...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/130692391318?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This is located in the UK and is listed for over $64...it's completely fake~!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251056108011?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This is allegedly leather...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160796925907?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Two uglies from the same seller:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/330728264310?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/330728266923?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Three from the same seller...and all three have bids!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120909331019?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

She says this one is "very rare"...it's VERY fake!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/120909339297?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This mess has 4 bids:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/140748567087?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Ugh!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/110875375212?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

So very fake:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320901859624?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

more ugh!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280877034444?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Another fake bow bag:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/261019183764?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This seller relisted this after removing it (someone posted a comment indicating they were fakes!)




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320901789576?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This was also relisted after it didn't sell:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/190675867537?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This was also relisted after it didn't sell:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170837961429?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Allegedly "vintage"...ummm, no!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Kat...897?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f173be521

Seller says this appears to be "100% authentic"!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-handbag-/140749534205?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c55373fd

And I saved the WORSE for last!! Don't hurl!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270972384551?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

HHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAA!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

ebay has been horrible lately about removing these fakes! What's the point of EMR if they don't do anything about all these reports we send!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> ebay has been horrible lately about removing these fakes! What's the point of EMR if they don't do anything about all these reports we send!


I agree!! I think I'm going to call tomorrow and ask them why they are allowing so many reports to be ignored and to sell!


----------



## marissk

UGH!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160797670724?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

more ugh!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/140749632967?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/280877034444?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seller says this is authentic! HA!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/110875976205?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/110876037872?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

GAH!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/330729413946?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Just smack that label anywhere...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180878040774?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/400296297651?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/221018972839?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/120910639360?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/130693168774?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

It's back after not selling. Perhaps it didn't sell cause it's FAKE?!!?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/190675867537?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Also back after not selling...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320901789576?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

That red thing is fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/230786998571?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## marissk

Oh, how lovely...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/190676365531?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The seller of these next two refers to them as "couture" and starts bidding at $99. I refer to them as "fakes"!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251057260517?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251057271608?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

oh, how ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/150812347264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

A fake bow bag starting at $69.99!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/261020485502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I just wish eBay would start pulling some of these!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I know! What's the hold-up at eBay? Are these people paying ebay off to keep their fake bags listed? WTH!?


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I know! What's the hold-up at eBay? Are these people paying ebay off to keep their fake bags listed? WTH!?


I dunno. I called them last night and gave them 10 listings that I reported but weren't removed and then they sold...one for $95!! Nothing has happened. I don't know what's going on, but it's frustrating.


----------



## marissk

Funky monkey!! HAHA! Starting bid for this 'vintage' bag is only $64.95!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/120911608371?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

You can get "bamboo"zelled by this one!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251058730685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

UGH!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/261021598549?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

So many fake denim bags these days...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/221021189462?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Floral Fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180879678007?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/221020955748?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320904273899?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/200758129911?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/200758276163?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

More later! Have a non-fake weekend!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

WOW!!!! All of those are GONE! Ebay is on the ball!!!




marissk said:


> Funky monkey!! HAHA! Starting bid for this 'vintage' bag is only $64.95!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120911608371?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> You can get "bamboo"zelled by this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251058730685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> UGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261021598549?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> So many fake denim bags these days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221021189462?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Floral Fake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180879678007?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221020955748?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320904273899?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200758129911?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200758276163?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> More later! Have a non-fake weekend!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> WOW!!!! All of those are GONE! Ebay is on the ball!!!


I spent the afternoon with them to track down the problem and get it fixed. The poor person had over 50 listings to remove, including 12 that had sold. But...three cheers for eBay fixing the problem.

You just gotta get to the right person to make magic happen!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

They need to put you on the payroll!!! Heck, is there only ONE person at eBay doing all that by herself/himself??? I'd work from home and do it! They can pay me to do it! 



marissk said:


> I spent the afternoon with them to track down the problem and get it fixed. The poor person had over 50 listings to remove, including 12 that had sold. But...three cheers for eBay fixing the problem.
> 
> You just gotta get to the right person to make magic happen!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> They need to put you on the payroll!!! Heck, is there only ONE person at eBay doing all that by herself/himself??? I'd work from home and do it! They can pay me to do it!


Considering how much time I put in to the problem this week, the should put me on the payroll, too!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I know!  That's what I said, silly! 



marissk said:


> Considering how much time I put in to the problem this week, the should put me on the payroll, too!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I know!  That's what I said, silly!


Hey, I'm old and decrepit...at least I can still spot a fake!


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is "genuine"...not!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/300709835170?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Bought from "a friend at work"; not a good idea!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/130695663447?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This has been yanked already...
thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/pict/2709739517974040_1.jpg

Ugh!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120913523664?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

eBay has been lightening fast at removing fakes, so these are likely toast! Which is a good thing!!


----------



## marissk

I've reported this but apparently the seller insists it's "genuine". Check the fake fabric label, which would never be glued on to a leather bag (if it's really leather). Also, check out the zipper pull, which is oblong and stitched, something that you'll never seen on an authentic bag. And check the pointy feet...again, the sign of a fake!!






This listing has pretty awful photos, but the label is clearly fake. Note that there is extra fabric on the right side of the label and the letters are all squished together. This was yanked previously and the seller has relisted it and refers to it as "vintage".





The seller also lists this fake, which she also refers to as "vintage".





Report away...let's get the fakes outta here!


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is "authentic" and is "very hot" and "won't last"...hopefully it won't last cause it's fake! Check that label...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251061794342?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

So fake...and check inside...see that blank plastic tab with no label?? FAKE!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320906188829?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

What on earth is this?? Sure has a fake label...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/370613159694?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

"New with tags"...and a nice fake crooked label!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/261024116983?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This has already been yanked:
thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/pict/2307908543534040_1.jpg


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...663?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416548afd7

Marrisk, please go report this fake "Nylon with Vachetta Trim." It doesn't have the embossed label or the striped interior. Poor thing thinks she's got something good here.


----------



## marissk

Yeah, that label is just wrong!!

Can you report these?? They are in the posting above...
http://www.ebay.com/sch/rayfuse52/m..._trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Des...?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Briefcases&hash=item519f5199b4

I've reported them, but apparently she insists they're real. Duh...nope!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

His "Made in Italy tweed" is authentic... the other two are not. I've reported them over and over. 




marissk said:


> Yeah, that label is just wrong!!
> 
> Can you report these?? They are in the posting above...
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/rayfuse52/m..._trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Des...?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Briefcases&hash=item519f5199b4
> 
> I've reported them, but apparently she insists they're real. Duh...nope!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> His "Made in Italy tweed" is authentic... the other two are not. I've reported them over and over.


Sigh...I saw the tweed but those other two are FAKES! I wonder if it's worth it to him for the negative feedback "someone" could give him!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150816179407&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Here's a lot of purses including one really fake kate! Report, please!! 
Seller said that she "talked to ebay" about the fake and they said it was "okay" to sell it!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150816179407&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

This guy has an authenticity disclaimer.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150816179407&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> This guy has an authenticity disclaimer.


That's the same link as the lot with the fake...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150816179407&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Here's a lot of purses including one really fake kate! Report, please!!
> Seller said that she "talked to ebay" about the fake and they said it was "okay" to sell it!!


I reported that yesterday. It's so Not okay!


----------



## Tropigal3

I must say that I have thoroughly enjoyed going through this thread!  I couldn't stop laughing, I think my son must think I'm nuts!  

Sad that many buyers and even some sellers don't know they have fakes!  I just went to a thrift store today and picked up a "Kate Spade" and returned it when I looked inside and in the place where the logo normally is was a tag that stated "Made in China".  There are SO many fakes out there!  

Keep up the good work!


----------



## marissk

I love a crooked label!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/170842864480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

will fake cherry prints ever go away??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/290712939709?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

Yours for only $65!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/330733561309?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The seller says these were a "gift"...friends don't give friends fakes!! She's only asking $95...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170843213954?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

Two fakes from the same seller:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/360458957298?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/360458963464?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Yours for only $70...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/140754107503?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

eBay has been quick about removing fakes (except for 2 from rayfuse52 that just won't go away!!) so I'll be posting fakes in smaller batches!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I guess eBay "rayfuses" to remove them... hardeeharhar! 




marissk said:


> Two fakes from the same seller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360458957298?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360458963464?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Yours for only $70...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140754107503?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> eBay has been quick about removing fakes (except for 2 from rayfuse52 that just won't go away!!) so I'll be posting fakes in smaller batches!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

"Made in China" doesn't necessarily mean "fake." Most of kate spade's newer bags are made there. 



Tropigal3 said:


> I must say that I have thoroughly enjoyed going through this thread! I couldn't stop laughing, I think my son must think I'm nuts!
> 
> Sad that many buyers and even some sellers don't know they have fakes! I just went to a thrift store today and picked up a "Kate Spade" and returned it when I looked inside and in the place where the logo normally is was a tag that stated "Made in China". There are SO many fakes out there!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is the one with the disclaimer.... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180879656548&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is the one with the disclaimer.... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180879656548&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Reported! It ends in a couple hours, but eBay has been quick. No bids, which is no surprise!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> "Made in China" doesn't necessarily mean "fake." Most of kate spade's newer bags are made there.


I haven't seen the "Made in China" label where the KS label belongs!! My favorite, though, is the blank vinyl tab with no label on it at all! These counterfeiters don't even try hard with 'fake spade'!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120915221766

Fake Graphic Dot.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120915221766
> 
> Fake Graphic Dot.


I caught that one a few minutes ago. The dots are so off center, it gives me a headache to look at it!

eBay tends to believe sellers with a lot of positive feedback, so I think this one might hang around. Sad, but that's what they do!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150817076185

Egads!!!


----------



## marissk

Here's that 'egads' above...you'll want to see this even after it gets yanks. That's got to be upholstery fabic!!

WOW!! UUUUUGLY!

And the seller says "&#8226;Retail $319- this is a major steal!"...No, but it is a major fake!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150817411407?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Kelly who??




check the fake tag inside:
img1.jpegbay.com/gallery/001597190/9_t.jpg?1334101234613
a pretty good fake!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...248?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33761e7390


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Nope, it's gone! 



marissk said:


> I caught that one a few minutes ago. The dots are so off center, it gives me a headache to look at it!
> 
> eBay tends to believe sellers with a lot of positive feedback, so I think this one might hang around. Sad, but that's what they do!


----------



## marissk

Oh. My. Giddy. Aunt. How ugly does ugly get?? This is allegedly a baby bag with a matching changing pad. Poor kid...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...578?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6e2e5af2

Ick!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...021?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4165e0558d

Ick!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a748f89e0

At least make an effort to stick the fake label in the middle of the wallet!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Wallet-/280882196656?pt=Wallet&hash=item4165e230b0

This is just so wrong in so many ways...The seller says this is a retro mod bag and she's including the rainhat for free because it goes so well. Sorry...gotta hurl now...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Retro-Mod-l...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item1e6e2db025


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The only thing left in the above group is the diaper bag. Yucky-poo!


----------



## Tropigal3

dawnsfinallywed said:


> "Made in China" doesn't necessarily mean "fake." Most of kate spade's newer bags are made there.


 
Yes, I have two made there.  What I actually meant was that instead of the Kate Spade name plate, there was only "Made in China" nothing else, no number code that normally is hidden inside the pocket.  And it was one of those with a cheapy looking bow.


----------



## marissk

Words escape me...except ICK!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...079?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a749e2f87

"The only one on eBay"...thank heavens!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unique-KATE...029?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2570a12d45

The was previously yanked by eBay and the seller relisted; the seller says this was a gift and she knows it's an "original". Sorry...someone gifted you a couple fakes!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...816?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c71b5d08

More later!


----------



## marissk

The UK has been desecrated by the evil fake cherry print bag!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ladies-KATE...20?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a1d972aec

Sigh...more fabric from the cutting room floor...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unique-Kate...493?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bc56620d

Just smack that fake label anywhere!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f17aed524

It's amazing how horrible some of these fakes can be yet people snap 'em up!


----------



## marissk

Cause fakes just keep coming!

Yours for only $124!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/190680635370?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The black/white checked lining keeps showing up...UGH!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180885332477?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Say goodnite...


----------



## marissk

So very ugly!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320909580502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Come on...get the label in the center!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/280884057124?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

I've reported this over and over, yet it's still there. So fake!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/120916577306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I just reported it, too!!! 


marissk said:


> I've reported this over and over, yet it's still there. So fake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120916577306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## marissk

Hall of Shame indeed!!! This is just, well, bad. Seller says "*I'VE RESEARCH ONLINE AN THIS APPEARS TO BE AUTHENTIC".* Right, and I'm Pippa Middleton.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...678?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f17bb2a4e

"Photos do not do it justice at all"...yeah, but they're enough to turn my stomach!!




Check this label:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...459?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416601d57b


----------



## marissk

How fake...and only $89.99!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320910111499?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/270981443073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

only $99.99!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320910116027?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649​


----------



## marissk

The embossed logo is wrong!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/120917518561?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The interior shows that infamous blank tab with no embossed label!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120917521679?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Seller says "not known if auhentic"...I know! It's CRAP!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...884?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc67e6cac

The seller says "This bag has been taken care of greatly and works perfectly fine."...huh?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...633?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337657c109


----------



## marissk

Sort of looks like the luggage stripe...




...then you look inside!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...563?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41660b112b

UGH!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...167?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4603ec3bc7

lovely glued-on fake label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...548?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41660a1b04

Received as a gift...how fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...354?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c273f70ca

Another fabric label glued on to 'leather'...from an estate sale.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...285?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2570bfaaf5


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Everything you've posted in the last 2 days has, thankfully, already been removed!


----------



## marissk

This is too funny...the seller states "This item is sold untested and as-is."




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...486?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae6f51abe

Yet another fake 'bow' bag




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-NEWYORK-/330736152669?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0169305d


----------



## marissk

The seller says:

Overall, this is a really cute and has been well taken care of.






Not only is it fake, but check out the condition of the straps!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...277?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c7406f1d

Good grief!!


----------



## marissk

Yet another ugly "bow" bag! It's a 3-day listing; let's hope it goes away before then!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/290716318021?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

We've seen this fake style with the pinked edge before. This is 'faux leather', which is French for "ugly vinyl fake"!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290716332885?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649http://www.ebay.com/itm/290716332885?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




http://www.ebay.com/itm/290716332885?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

All are gone!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> All are gone!


eBay has been pretty swift about removing these! YAY eBay!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The thing is, for the most part, kate spade bags aren't replicated at all. Counterfeiters simply stick a fake kate spade label on any old random bag-- most of the time, these bags don't even remotely resemble what kate spade has done. 
And "who is cheaper at the time" doesn't have anything to do with where kate spade has bags made. It changed to China-- for the majority of her bags-- after Liz Claiborne bought the company in 2006. Before that time, leathers were made in Italy, just about everything else was made in USA. 



Chicchica said:


> If Kate Spade didn't keep changing where they manufacture their bags they wouldn't be so easy to fake. Sometimes they're made in China, the US, Korea depending on who is cheaper at the time....the higher end labels like Chanel and Louis Vuitton always manufacture their bags in the same factories. The consistencies make them more difficult to replicate


----------



## marissk

Twin fakes!! Bidding starts at only $19.99!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-2-KA...968?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d01751098


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebe7e214e





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...821?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d01754a9d


----------



## mesnggirl

So glaringly fake
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BOX-195-Kate-Spade-FANFARE-LACEY-Zip-Around-Leather-Wallet-/350531231716

http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff158/RabbitAngelFashion/2011/bags/240.jpg?t=1235273074

http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff158/RabbitAngelFashion/2011/bags/239.jpg?t=1235273074


----------



## marissk

mesnggirl said:


> So glaringly fake
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BOX-195-Kate-Spade-FANFARE-LACEY-Zip-Around-Leather-Wallet-/350531231716
> 
> http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff158/RabbitAngelFashion/2011/bags/240.jpg?t=1235273074
> 
> http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff158/RabbitAngelFashion/2011/bags/239.jpg?t=1235273074


Oh, yeah?? Given that these are all stock photos, how can you say it's glaringly fake. Those photos are lifted from the kate spade website.


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270983330471?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This mess has a fake Burberry-style lining!! And a fake label!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/261029939527?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/290716682359?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The seller of this hot mess changed the listing to remove "kate spade" from her description after it was reported as a fake but continues to show photos of this counterfeit just to make a few bucks. Report away!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/200764432718?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

No, this is a real kate spade item. However, I wouldn't bid on it. Like Marrisk said, they used stock photos. 




mesnggirl said:


> So glaringly fake
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BOX-195-Kate-Spade-FANFARE-LACEY-Zip-Around-Leather-Wallet-/350531231716
> 
> http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff158/RabbitAngelFashion/2011/bags/240.jpg?t=1235273074
> 
> http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff158/RabbitAngelFashion/2011/bags/239.jpg?t=1235273074


----------



## marissk

We've seen this fake so many times. eBay yanked it, but the seller relisted it. Check the label...it's hard to see, but it's a fabric label glued on to the trim. Report away!!!






http://www.ebay.com/itm/110885058582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

UGH!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/130701548617?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6e6b5c49

Just ugly!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-K...467?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1dec0113

The seller says this is authentic and BIN is "only" $150!!




Check the fake label:




This is still listed, so report away!!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Tote-/320912311530?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab7dd44ea





http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...852?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41662ab00c

So sick of looking at this style...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/130701632040?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6e6ca228

This was previously yanked and is relisted. The fake label is peeling off!




and it's got that lovely pastel lining that turns my stomach!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...488?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231dbea040

Oh, ugh. Haven't we seen this before???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...854?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c5dd91fe

Hot mess! Seller says it's 100% authentic. UGH!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...317?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c275dfcf5


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

All of those are pulled. The only one left from above is that pink thing that "roth" has relisted! I reported that, and it's still there!


----------



## marissk

Forgot the linky for this one!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170847748493?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Here's the label:


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> All of those are pulled. The only one left from above is that pink thing that "roth" has relisted! I reported that, and it's still there!


Yeah, I saw that, too. I'll keep reporting it!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...201?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41663275b1





http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-purse-/270984084277?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f17e8fb35

UGH!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-handbag-/190682926386?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c65968d32

Double UGH!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...821?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337698f915

Seller says: "This is a purse bought in New York modeled after the Kate Spade version of this purse. Originally purchased for $75.00." Oh. How. Fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...867?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f17ea3603

Really?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...561?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d149e609

Seller states "Not Authentic"!!! No kidding!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...430?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c5dc444e





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...692?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c5dc31cc

This is supposed to be a diaper bag. Ick.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...9292059?pt=US_Diaper_Bags&hash=item3a74e55e1b

Seller says "Unique! The only one we have"!! Yahoo! Only one of these horrific fakes!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...033?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bc83e0b1

Have mercy!! BIN for $229.99




Check the awful lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...760?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c75550c0

More uglies later!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

All above are gone!


----------



## marissk

Oh, my giddy aunt!! How ugly is this?!?!?!?!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/THIS-FUN-LO...189?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3376a1fb35

Equally ugly!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...379?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc6ad8933

Seller says this is 'authentic'...what a mess!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...297?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46040c4381





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...621?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a74ed2495

Just glue that label on which ever way you want!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/A-STUNNING-...909?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3376a0831d


----------



## marissk

A few more...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...024?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564a79fcd8

The eyeglass case is OK, but the fake bag...UGH! 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...079?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1df9da6f

More uglies to come!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251069935103&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Marrisk, report this!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251069935103&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Marrisk, report this!


Done!


----------



## marissk

In addition to this hot mess dawnsfinallywed pointed out:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there are these uglies:

The seller says this mess is "really neat". UGH!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...426?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c27691152

Tiny photo...big fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...623?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc6afc85f


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...810?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab7ed1cb2

This "faux leather" bag can be yours! Check the seller (salon999) feedback before you bid, though!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/CUTE-KATE-S...351?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebe9dbd9f





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...357?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab7ee72ad

Another ugly 'bow' bag




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/270985098268?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f17f8741c

Ugh!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/190683517048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c659f9078

A variation of the "cherry" print:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...137?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1e040c09


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170848961342&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Marissk! Please go report!


----------



## marissk

WOW, that's just butt ugly!!




It's reported. I don't know how anyone could go to the kate spade website and see anthing that looks even close to this mess. The beaded handle...I can't even imagine carrying that!

UGH!!

This one, like the Roth hot mess, will be a battle to remove since the seller insists it's real.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebe7e214e
This one needs to be reported again!! She admits it's an "immatation" but it has a ks label!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebe7e214e
> This one needs to be reported again!! She admits it's an "immatation" but it has a ks label!


I can't count how many times I reported that "immatation"!! I've got it listed a page or so ago. She modifed the listing to remove ks from the description, but still shows the label. I'll report it again.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I don't think eBay has pulled anything that I have reported lately. Seems like they're listening to you much better since that phone call! I'm just glad you're getting them off of there. Perhaps I should call them, too! 



marissk said:


> I can't count how many times I reported that "immatation"!! I've got it listed a page or so ago. She modifed the listing to remove ks from the description, but still shows the label. I'll report it again.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The "immatation" is gone!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The "immatation" is gone!


Ah, the power I wield!! HA! I wish!! I did report it, though.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Apparently, you do! And it's great to be on your side in our quest to rid the world of fake kates! Do you report other brands, as well? I have hardly any knowledge about anything except kates!




marissk said:


> Ah, the power I wield!! HA! I wish!! I did report it, though.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Apparently, you do! And it's great to be on your side in our quest to rid the world of fake kates! Do you report other brands, as well? I have hardly any knowledge about anything except kates!


Burberry and the really obvious fake LV!


----------



## marissk

It's ugly. It's FAKE!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/16080956868...sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=160809568680&_rdc=1

Sure looks like vinyl to me...and the placement of the fake embossed logo...geez!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120921288259?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280889426598&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Marissk, do your thang!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280889426598&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Marissk, do your thang!


My thang is done did, but we'll see if eBay has the long weekend off. Nothing has been pulled since Friday!


----------



## marissk

Here's what's hangin' out on my watch list waiting for eBay to catch up! Even eBay employees deserve a long weekend!

Sadly, this thing won't go away. There is a fabric label glued onto the trim (should be embossed into leather trim) and that pastel fabric...we know that's fake!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/110885058582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

So ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/110887497662?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Can you say "plastic"??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280889426598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Yes, this hot mess is still listed. The seller says this is not fake and you can check the kate spade website to confirm that. So...ever see a kate spade bag with a beaded handle?? No?? Me either! FAKE!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170848961342?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/160809568680?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

More plastic!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/300717049517?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Fake label and that fake black/white check lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251072560829?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Speaking of fake checked linings...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/370616106862?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Oh...there was also a cowgirl bag listed that did get pulled! Yay eBay!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221036195368. Cheap Rosetti purse is fine, but the "bonus kate spade wallet" is a definite fake! Report away!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221036195368. Cheap Rosetti purse is fine, but the "bonus kate spade wallet" is a definite fake! Report away!


Seriously fake!! I did report that but forgot to "watch" it!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LOL! It's gone! YAY! I wonder, though, why they aren't removing the "roth" bag and the blue thing up there... and why not the beaded-handle atrocity!? I mean, come on! You and I both have reported these things numerous times! I wonder what gives! 




marissk said:


> Seriously fake!! I did report that but forgot to "watch" it!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> LOL! It's gone! YAY! I wonder, though, why they aren't removing the "roth" bag and the blue thing up there... and why not the beaded-handle atrocity!? I mean, come on! You and I both have reported these things numerous times! I wonder what gives!


Dunno...but tomorrow, I'll contact eBay and find out why. I can understand giving the seller a chance to remove the listing, but seriously, when I say something is 1000% fake, they might want to believe me over a seller with zero feedback in the past 6 months and all her other feedback is on DVDs!


----------



## marissk

So ugly! So fake! Seller says it's authentic and ' Originally cost well over $250!', which is pretty hysterical!! $2.50 maybe...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...693?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f18138f45

Excuse me whilst I hurl...Seller says it's authentic because it was a gift. Right...




Check the fake label:





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...373?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2785f78d


----------



## marissk

O.M.G. One listing, two fakes!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2-Pu...307?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4604294d23

Two fakes from the same seller:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...855?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c77fb0c7




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...360?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c77faed8

Pointy feet on a nylon bag?? No!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Simple-Soph...322?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f18168f5a

Seller refers to this as a "Wellesley Quinn"...HA!! Check the fake label....




And the horrible lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...188?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c6170654

ETA: And all are GONE!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320915480546?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

What a dirty mess! Who'd buy something like this?? Seller says "some discoloration"....yeah, and it's FAKE!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-wallet-/270987121303?pt=Wallet&hash=item3f18175297


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hideous!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280890502268

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Hand-Bag-/261033226664?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc6caf1a8

Marissk! Please report these uglies!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280890555703

Another one meant to blind me this morning!


----------



## marissk

Dawn's uglies are GONE!! WHOOSH! Hopefully this will go away, too!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...780?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c61d752c


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

HOW is this STILL listed!?!?!?!?   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170848961342?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1952.l2649


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> HOW is this STILL listed!?!?!?!?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170848961342?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1952.l2649


I've BEGGED eBay to remove it. They won't.


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...321?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4166662c71

Oh my giddy aunt...how ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-baguette-/300717909398?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46042f2596


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Why not!? What is their justification for that!? Are they blind idiots!? 



marissk said:


> I've BEGGED eBay to remove it. They won't.


----------



## marissk

I have no idea why they ignore some of my reports. These two POCs (pieces of crap) are also still listed:





http://www.ebay.com/itm/110885058582?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/160809568680?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Neither seller claims authenticity, but these are gonna sell.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's one for ya, Marissk!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330740433546


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here's one for ya, Marissk!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330740433546


WOOSH! Gone!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake Multi-stripe
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160811725346&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake wool/herringbone
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170851199052&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## marissk

Good grief...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...069?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1e3679ed

Geez...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Striped-Kate-Spade-NY-Wallet-/110889273340?pt=Wallet&hash=item19d18407fc





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Kate-...756?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c27939954

Matchy matchy fakes!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Medium-Kate...984?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c279382c8

Another fake 'bow' bag; but check out that ridiculous lining! Did a 2 year old choose these fabrics??








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Kate...761?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231df75109





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Kat...346?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2571203222

Wrong!! But close!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab815802e

All  need to be gone!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake Multi-stripe
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160811725346&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


Gone!


----------



## marissk

This sold for $40, but I sent a rather pointed report to eBay congratulating them on allowing a fake to sell...they've pulled it! I'm glad that did something!!






I know eBay is doing the best than can, and I appreciate their efforts!


----------



## marissk

What a joke...just slap that label anywhere!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Suede-Purse...930?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460434482a

Another bizarre label placement!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/200768992841?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## marissk

Seller says these two bags are "authentic"...ummm... NO!




Here's the fake label...





and of course, a clashing lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-KATE...656?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231dfcda98





and it's fake label




and it's pointy  feet!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-KATE...328?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231dfcd180


----------



## marissk

UGH!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...889?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d01b85ad9

Another fake 'bow' bag




http://www.ebay.com/itm/RED-KATE-SP...089?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6ea04131


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I reported that tiger print thing several times, then I forgot about it! I'm glad you got it removed! That thing is hideous! 




marissk said:


> UGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...889?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d01b85ad9
> 
> Another fake 'bow' bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RED-KATE-SP...089?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6ea04131


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160811732139

Marissk, seller swears this is authentic. It IS NOT!!! lol! Please report!


----------



## marissk

Awww....come on, it's gotta be real cause she also says it's a "show stopper"; it stopped my show, cause I had to go hurl!!





And the red lining...just plain ugh!! And 'only' $100!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

She then sent me this note:

It really sounds like you are angry. I am not sure why, but that is not my problem. I simply have a purse/handbag that I checked out due to your encouragment. Everything lends it self to this is a real deal. No I did not buy this one myself, My Niece did, she gave it to me. Dont think she would lie. 
I am happy that you think you are an expert, that is an achievement. I followed your instructions, went to the website, it told me what to look for (both for real and fakes). I believe this bag passed the test. However if you feel the need to report this bag, then do what you have to do, but I wonder what is missing in your life that this handbag has become your mission.
I wish you well. 







marissk said:


> Awww....come on, it's gotta be real cause she also says it's a "show stopper"; it stopped my show, cause I had to go hurl!!
> 
> 
> And the red lining...just plain ugh!! And 'only' $100!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> She then sent me this note:
> 
> It really sounds like you are angry. I am not sure why, but that is not my problem. I simply have a purse/handbag that I checked out due to your encouragment. Everything lends it self to this is a real deal. No I did not buy this one myself, My Niece did, she gave it to me. Dont think she would lie.
> I am happy that you think you are an expert, that is an achievement. I followed your instructions, went to the website, it told me what to look for (both for real and fakes). I believe this bag passed the test. However if you feel the need to report this bag, then do what you have to do, but I wonder what is missing in your life that this handbag has become your mission.
> I wish you well.


Keeping counterfeits off eBay is my life's mission!! We get angry because counterfeits are evil and are not only illegal but immoral.

It's gone...


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...128?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1e3c7d38

Seller relisted this mess...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/faux-suede-...593?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4604348559

oh, ugh. 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...223?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3376e9f51f


----------



## marissk

Seller says she bought this for her daughter, who never used it. Smart daughter...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/150827346340?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231e02a9a4

Check the label...complete with capital K!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...786?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d18ceb2a

Think this is ugly?




Check the lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...244?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c794c0ec

This listing includes the fake bag and the scarf...for only $30!




nice fake label...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ladies-Purse-w-Scarf-/190685655706?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c65c0329a

Seller says this is authentic...umm...no!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-W...297?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bcd23869


----------



## marissk

The seller of this hot mess has relisted this after it was removed earlier today because it's counterfeit. She says "Bag is guaranteed to be authentic", but I guarantee it to be fake!!






Check the fake lining:





You can see from this wear that the trim is vinyl, not leather as claimed by the seller. And the cone-shaped feet are found only on counterfeits.


----------



## marissk

...of the "Most Ridiculous FAKE Ever"!!!




Check the sloppy lining....the fold is stitched in!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adorable-Ka...668?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d1922a74


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190683613258
Relisted mess that states "unbranded" but clearly shows the fake label! Check all the seller's items... I think there's more!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190683613258
> Relisted mess that states "unbranded" but clearly shows the fake label! Check all the seller's items... I think there's more!


I checked her earlier today and reported that mess and one that's shown on the previous page (the beige fake with the scarf).


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I messaged this guy and told him it was a fake, and WHY it is fake. Here's his response:

*whatever dude; i'm just selling this for a friend and she claims its authentic. kate spade or not, this purse looks like its worth about $5 to me. even if it had been real, how would i prove it? ie burden of proof lies with the seller? what happened to buyer beware?

pardon me...anyway you sound like you know what you're talking about, a kate spade aficionado if you will. i appreciate your vigilance, but to satisfy my curiosity im gonna leave it up and see what ebay has to say! thank you.
-Keith*




marissk said:


> The seller of this hot mess has relisted this after it was removed earlier today because it's counterfeit. She says "Bag is guaranteed to be authentic", but I guarantee it to be fake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the fake lining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from this wear that the trim is vinyl, not leather as claimed by the seller. And the cone-shaped feet are found only on counterfeits.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's baaaaaaaack.... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Black-...438?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c797ee2e


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's baaaaaaaack....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Black-...438?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c797ee2e


Grrrrrrr....these people are picking at my one good nerve!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270989052358

Icky poo! Please report!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270989052358
> 
> Icky poo! Please report!


It's gone! WOOSH!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

My eyes are bleeding from this thing... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320917759713


----------



## marissk

HAHA! This is the bag mentioned above...

The seller says she believes this is from the 2001 collection. It's actually from the Canal Street collection!! BIN for only $100!!





eBay yanked this and the seller immediately relisted it!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/320917759713?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab83066e1


----------



## marissk

Another fake 'bow' bag!




And check the lining...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/160814162681?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The seller says she got this as a gift, so she's selling it...BIN for $100!!! HAHAHAHA!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/200770226627?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebed689c3

The fakes continue to roll in but it's sleepy time!


----------



## marissk

For a starting bid of only $59...Ugly on the outside...




...and that awful ugly pastel stripe on the inside!! How would anyone think this was designed by anyone other than a 3 year old! This seller has listed fakes previously.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...778?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc705a18a

Too funny!! Seller says this is a $400 handbag and she's selling it for "only" $250!!! HAHAHA!! Butt ugly!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/new-400-kat...021?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc7052195

This wallet is a mess...




Check this label!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...690?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3377061a12

Hmmm...seen this before?? It looks somewhat OK...




then you look at the label!! Starting bid is only $100!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...620?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25715364ac


----------



## marissk

Seller says "NWT"; BIN for only $129.99!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-KATE-SP...972?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c27b0809c

Two from the same seller (with not-so-good feedback):




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180897887086





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/180897888741?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1e5ab9e5


----------



## marissk

Gee, they're coming fast and furious!









http://www.ebay.com/itm/womens-kate...351?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257155191f

Seller says this is "genuine"!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...154?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1846e1ca

Seller says this was a gift (boy, someone must really not like her) and "no ter rips or stans". I hate it when my bags have stans. Yours for $24.99.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/red-leather...778?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2571552e52


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

WTF are ters and stans!? OMG... she's blind AND illiterate!


----------



## marissk

Oh my...fake, right down to the pointy feet!









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...150?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc7075c66


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Make it go away! Please! It hurts! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-K...650?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b0685a12


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This hurts my psyche.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190686513470


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake "Abstract k" in VINYL!!! OMG!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Kate-Sp...557?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416685176d


----------



## marissk

Your wish is my command...(like I have magic powers or something...)!!

















And how about this fake wallet for only $129??






seller says this is "authentic"...even with the pointy feet!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...896?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c27b6f4a8

seller says this could be real or fake...how about FAKE!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gently-used...202?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3377097772

so ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...752?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c65cdcf28

All of these are gone...I go to sleepy now...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

OH the pain! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160815783135n (THREE fakes!)
and
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...953?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebedfb6b1 (even the Amish are trying to sell fakes! What has this world come to!?)


----------



## marissk

The three fakes (for only $125):




The fake listed by Amish Mercintile:





And so early on a Sunday morning!!


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> The three fakes (for only $125):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fake listed by Amish Mercintile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so early on a Sunday morning!!


WHOOSH! They GONE!

Dawn and I continue our war on counterfeits!! Feel free to join in!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here are some fakies! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170853567228


----------



## marissk

UGH!! And, according to the seller, "And it haves feet"!!





And this ugly fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...418?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c65d1cd4a


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another icky bag... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...844?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc6f077d4


----------



## marissk

GAD! How could I have missed that ugly bag!





And there's this one, too...the label is a fake fabric label that's glued to whatever that trim is made from. And those pointy feet! ICK!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/280893912306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416694f4f2

WOOSH! All gone!


----------



## marissk

Words fail me...

This is supposed to be a kate spade photo album. Excuse me whilst I claw my eyes out! BIN for $4.99 or make an offer.




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270990996440


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

WTH is that!? 



marissk said:


> Words fail me...
> 
> This is supposed to be a kate spade photo album. Excuse me whilst I claw my eyes out! BIN for $4.99 or make an offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270990996440


----------



## marissk

Seller immediately relisted this mess after it was removed as a counterfeit.




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221040970702

so ugly, so fake...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320918943558?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LOL! I was just gonna post those!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think the green thing may have pulled and then relisted!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> WTH is that!?


I think it's a third grade craft project with some glued on fake labels!!! Pretty bad, huh??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup... here it is again... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...702?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3377118bce


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another fake "faux" leather. YUCK.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280894024414


----------



## marissk

Got it!!

BIN for only $75!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...414?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416696aade


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yup... here it is again... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...702?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3377118bce


I reported it again, but it seems the seller protested removing it.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The "faux" leather is gone already, but the green straw monstrosity is still there. Did the crooked label not tip them off at all?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

How do they do that? 



marissk said:


> I reported it again, but it seems the seller protested removing it.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The "faux" leather is gone already, but the green straw monstrosity is still there. Did the crooked label not tip them off at all?


Apparently not!! Just like the fake lizard...still listed! If they are around in the a.m., I'll email eBay.

I don't know how they protest, but apparently, they contact eBay and whine about the listing being removed cause when they relist it, for some reason, eBay doesn't remove it again.


----------



## marissk

Fake animal print. Note the floating 'p' in the label...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-K...347?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337711ec13

Seller says this is authentic...




but check the fake houndstooth lining and the wrong 'made in usa' tag...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/200771131769?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

Wow...odd fake of the multi-stripe! BIN for only $23...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...028?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bcec6e4c

Seller says this is authentic




http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...307?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c657e443

Ugh




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...452?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c27be9fc4

Seller says this is an authentic leopard bag. I've never seen an abstract print leopard...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...761?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c27bfb269

The seller of this mess, listed last night, relisted it but still says brand is Kate Spade and still says it's leather but states materials are 'faux leather'.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/leather-hand-bag-/280894080092?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416697845c

Oh this fake 'cherry' print!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...805?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d01d6df05

And the seller of these uglies also relisted!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-NY-/170854074563?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c7b248c3

Just ugh!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Katie-Spade-Purse-/280894051468?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416697148c

It was a busy night for fakes...more later...after a lot of coffee!


----------



## marissk

This is another remove and relist by a seller who insists this mess is authentic:




BIN for only $105. Seller says she bought this in NYC...right...Did she notice the label is crooked??? And there's a fake label glued on inside:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/130707388142?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

UGH!




Gotta love the lining...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/350571832118?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Good grief!! BIN for $150!! It was a gift...can you tell??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/280894745691?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4166a1ac5b


----------



## marissk

Love the crooked label...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/290723870936?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b07e38d8

ugh...pointy feet!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Kate-Sp...883?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f186a1473


----------



## marissk

The seller of this piece of junk just updated her listing:




She says:

On Jun-05-12 at 11:07:31 PDT, seller added the following information:
I HAVE RECEIVED SEVERAL MESSAGES REGARDING THE AUTHENTICITY OF THIS BAG. BEFORE I LISTED IT I TOOK IT TO NORDSTROM WHICH IS AN AUTHORIZED KATE SPADE RETAIL TO BE SURE IT WAS AUTHENTIC. THEY VERIFIED AND ASSURED ME IT WAS. THAT IS THE INFORMATION I AM GOING BY. I DO NOT TRY TO SELL KNOCK OFFS AS AUTHENTIC. I DID MY HOME WORK PRIOR TO LISTING. AGAIN, PLEASE EMAIL ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS. THANK YOU SO MUCH!

What a remarkable economy with the truth...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140766602307?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

UGH!! Stop!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fashion-Han...201?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d1bf2829


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

So what do we do about that? Are you going to call eBay!? 




marissk said:


> The seller of this piece of junk just updated her listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She says:
> 
> On Jun-05-12 at 11:07:31 PDT, seller added the following information:
> I HAVE RECEIVED SEVERAL MESSAGES REGARDING THE AUTHENTICITY OF THIS BAG. BEFORE I LISTED IT I TOOK IT TO NORDSTROM WHICH IS AN AUTHORIZED KATE SPADE RETAIL TO BE SURE IT WAS AUTHENTIC. THEY VERIFIED AND ASSURED ME IT WAS. THAT IS THE INFORMATION I AM GOING BY. I DO NOT TRY TO SELL KNOCK OFFS AS AUTHENTIC. I DID MY HOME WORK PRIOR TO LISTING. AGAIN, PLEASE EMAIL ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS. THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> What a remarkable economy with the truth...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140766602307?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> So what do we do about that? Are you going to call eBay!?


I already did. It's also a hot topic on the Discussion Forum for Shoes, Purses, and Accessories. Everyone is getting a chuckle out of it.

If I have to, I'll buy the @#$!% thing just to dump it!

IT'S GONE!! WOOSH!!!


----------



## marissk

This seller lists 2 fakes:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/290724022406?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290724019777

Both are gone!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

*It's GONE!! Gone, like a freight train, gone like yesterday, gone like a soldier in the Civil War, bang bang!!!!* 




marissk said:


> I already did. It's also a hot topic on the Discussion Forum for Shoes, Purses, and Accessories. Everyone is getting a chuckle out of it.
> 
> If I have to, I'll buy the @#$!% thing just to dump it!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Now, if we could just get this thing off.
Seller admitted via message that she doesn't have a clue if it's real or fake and it's up to the buyer to figure it out.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280894080092&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

... and this hideous green thing... seller says he has pink just like it and doesn't know if it's real. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221040970702?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1952.l2649


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> ... and this hideous green thing... seller says he has pink just like it and doesn't know if it's real.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221040970702?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1952.l2649


Hopefully they'll be gone soon!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...346?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c65e1ea02

and 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231e342f63

and

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...708?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c65e1dbcc


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...346?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c65e1ea02
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231e342f63
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...708?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c65e1dbcc


Got 'em! I have a feeling The Jazzy Closet person will relist. Just a hunch, but I'll keep after them!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Hand...573?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c7c78a35


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jazzy Closet's red one has been updated with an authenticity disclaimer!




marissk said:


> Got 'em! I have a feeling The Jazzy Closet person will relist. Just a hunch, but I'll keep after them!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Jazzy Closet's red one has been updated with an authenticity disclaimer!


Figures...I'll let eBay know.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here are some ugly fakes!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280896121504
AND
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290724499447


----------



## marissk

Try, try, try again...this seller listed this "super cute" fake last week. Guess what?? We're watching!! Is it worth negative feedback and a counterfeit fake for $25???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-CUTE-...504?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4166b6aaa0

The seller says this is authentic. Hmmm...fake label, black/white check lining, pointy feet. Nope!












http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/290724499447?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b087cff7


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> Try, try, try again...this seller listed this "super cute" fake last week. Guess what?? We're watching!! Is it worth negative feedback and a counterfeit fake for $25???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-CUTE-...504?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4166b6aaa0
> 
> The seller says this is authentic. Hmmm...fake label, black/white check lining, pointy feet. Nope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/290724499447?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b087cff7


HA!! Great minds think alike! They haven't been pulled yet but I'll keep on eBay about them.


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is "genuine" and retails for $295. BIN for only $79!!





Here's the fake label...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-GOR...453?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4166b6065d


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Icky, yucky, poo poo!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110893768083


----------



## marissk

The seller says this is a "total must have"...not for me, thankyouverymuch!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...083?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d1c89d93

WOOSH! GONE!


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is authentic. Not with that fake label and that horrible cheap zipper on the back and that scrap of fabric stuck to the handle!














thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mfys4dSIDbZ3vz_UX_ZW0lA.jpg

Both of these are GONE!


----------



## marissk

120928261724 

And this ugly stripe




with the disgusting pastel stripe lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...800?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a758d87e0










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...588?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d1cb85bc

Oh my giddy aunt...BIN for $90. The seller says it's authentic from the 2001 collection.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Kat...053?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231e3dc16d

So fake...and bidding starts at only $50!


----------



## Linsbug17

At least they actually say, "Kate Spade" instead of the bag I saw yesterday (which a woman was carrying!) that said, "Katie Spade".


----------



## marissk

Linsbug17 said:


> At least they actually say, "Kate Spade" instead of the bag I saw yesterday (which a woman was carrying!) that said, "Katie Spade".


I've seen "Katie Spade" and the worse..."Kade Spate"!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280896875990

Do something, Marissk!!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280896875990
> 
> Do something, Marissk!!!!


I just did...but I had to throw up first!!!


----------



## marissk

Ugly fake 'bow' bag:





I can't imagine carrying a bag with fake fur handles. Ick.








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...848?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c7d8e4b0

What the heck is this?? BIN for only $89!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Kate-S...341?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c7d9b1bd

Seller says this is "Fabulous Authentic"; I say it's a butt-ugly fake! Bidding starts at $75 (she modified the auction to lower the minimum bid from $150). Seriously.








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fabulous-Au...990?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4166c22dd6


----------



## marissk

too late!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/230805424268?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bd13488c


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> too late!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/230805424268?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bd13488c


 
UGH The seller listed another one! Pass me the Zofran...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/230805430612?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bd136154

ZAP! Gone...


----------



## marissk

Received as a gift...of course!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-K...607?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c65eee357

OUTRAGEOUS!! Kate Spade NEVER did a knock-off of the Burberry plaid! This is listed by a TRS (trendy-sos) with a BIN of $150!! OUTRAGEOUS!!! The seller even refers to this as "Nova plaid", which is a Burberry trademark. Shame, shame, shame!




Look at the cheap lining:




Here's a close-up of the fake label:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...174?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25719365a6


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup, before it was pulled the seller contacted me and said, "It is an authentic ate Spade with the serial number."  Obviously, she's clueless. 




marissk said:


> I just did...but I had to throw up first!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Marissk!! THIS THING SOLD!!!!!



marissk said:


> UGH The seller listed another one! Pass me the Zofran...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/230805430612?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bd136154
> 
> ZAP! Gone...


----------



## marissk

BTW, this piece of crap sold before eBay could yank it again. I'm still on it...






So ugly. Love the fake glued on labels and the awful lining. BIN for $89.99









http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...683?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c682417b


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Marissk!! THIS THING SOLD!!!!!


I reported it to eBay, even though it ended. If it's not canceled by the a.m., I'll contact the Wizard of eBay!


----------



## marissk

here's a fake multistripe...the seller says it's "Real Kate Spade"; BIN for $160!! HAHA!!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-handbag-/110894421976?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d1d297d8

another 'bow' bag!! they're killing me!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/270994313545?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





http://www.ebay.com/itm/110894410190?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

What random fabric is this?? Bidding starts at $2.99, which is overpriced!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...548?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab86e4de4


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

FUUUUGGGLLLYYY!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...413?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebf062855

And

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150831960384


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> FUUUUGGGLLLYYY!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...413?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebf062855
> 
> And
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150831960384


Reported both! eBay has been slow to remove fakes this evening...don't know why. A sternly worded email will fly off in the morning!


----------



## marissk

Anyone want a fake dot Noel? No?? Bidding starts at $65.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbbag-/180902210789?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1e9cace5

What should it look like?? This is AUTHENTIC!! See the difference??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Not only is this fake, with a glued-on label, but it has an authenticity disclaimer! Reported by four "different" ebayers!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...708?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c65e1dbcc


----------



## marissk

And I've reported it to eBay time after time. I better call in "the big guns"!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Good grief... look at these icky fakeys.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...665?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337747ce49

AND

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...050?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f188e6212


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Good grief... look at these icky fakeys.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...665?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337747ce49
> 
> AND
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...050?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f188e6212


They're gone! Must be your kindly worded messages to the sellers!!


----------



## marissk

OUTRAGEOUS! The seller expects to get $185 for this ridiculous fake!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...187?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a759e9893

oh, ugh...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...621?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b09c75cd


----------



## dorothygail101

marissk said:


> OUTRAGEOUS! The seller expects to get $185 for this ridiculous fake!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...187?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a759e9893
> 
> oh, ugh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...621?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b09c75cd


oh yipes, these are scary!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180902210789&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

The fake dot noel is still there!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180902210789&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> The fake dot noel is still there!


I know...I've contacted eBay several times. Time to send it to the manager...


----------



## marissk

OK...this has one of those floppy metal tab labels under the handle on the right side of the bag (our left side); that's fake. And the ugly binding on the seams...all fake!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230806046992


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

That was quick. Gone already!




marissk said:


> OK...this has one of those floppy metal tab labels under the handle on the right side of the bag (our left side); that's fake. And the ugly binding on the seams...all fake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230806046992


----------



## marissk

Seriously...who thinks this lining matches the exterior?? BIN for only $14...does someone know this is fake, Ms. Seller??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...902?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a75a72eae

Hot mess!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item2571b24ebb

Oh my giddy aunt...The seller (ihavedeals11) says:

This is an Amazing bag!! I have yet to see another like it! My sister bought this on 5th Avenue in NYC! She had it for 6 months never used it and being the good little sister I am she gave it to me. She paid $249.99 before Tax for this! ... I am an honest Seller and Customer satisfaction is my main goal. Please ask any questions you wish or if you want any pictures from any additional angles just let me know! This item is GUARANTEED 100% Authentic!!! I am started the Price Extremely Low and there is no Reserve on this!

The starting price is $79.99.




And to make it even more ugly...the infamous pastel stripe lining (complete with peeling label)!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...791?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc75d3f47

eBay has already pulled this...let's see what happens!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUMMER-WATE...072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337753b6c0

ICKY... with authenticity disclaimer....


----------



## marissk

And she seems bold enough to list 'em anyway!




Not to worry...they'll be gone shortly!! POOF! How could I have missed those hot messes?!?!?


----------



## marissk

A snap closure and a ribbon tie?? Seriously. And that checked lining. UGH!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...614?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a75adf006

Nice crooked fake label...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...r-/280898827345?pt=Wallet&hash=item4166dff451

The seller offers up a "basic nylon Sam" for $249 and gives explanations as to why it's not fake...




But did she look at the label??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Basic-nylon...905?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bd28da91

The seller (with horrible feedback) says this is authentic...




take a look at those zippers!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...S-/270995845064?pt=Wallet&hash=item3f189c6fc8


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's a fugly with a disclaimer!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160820591327&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## marissk

Oh, so ugly...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...759?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2571b45d6f

Ridiculous...bidding starts at $89.99!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Pre-ow...905?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4166e07381

So ugly...and yours for only $150!!




with an ugly lining




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/300724212710?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46048f53e6


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here's a fugly with a disclaimer!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160820591327&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


I make go away...


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is a "replecia"...which, translated into English, means FAKE! 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...356?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3377566f2c

Seller got these fakes as a gift and expects someone to buy them for $210...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f189d1b67

I wave my wand to make 'em go away!


----------



## marissk

Not surprisingly, even though she's been told this is fake, the seller relisted this:




But eBay was on top this time and they yanked it!!

This is by the same seller as above. It was previously reported and yanked, but she doesn't give a damn and has listed it again! (jazzycloset_the)




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...974?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebf18c056

The seller says this thing has vinyl handles...oh, and it has a fake label!




Notice the spacing of the "sp" in spade?? It's smooshed together...that's wrong!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200774120655

Starting bid is $5.00, which is overpriced by $5.00!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...697?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebf18c711

Fugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...614?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c7f5ba96


----------



## s0_flawless

Oh my! I didn't even know that ebay was allowed to sell replicas or fakes!!


----------



## marissk

s0_flawless said:


> Oh my! I didn't even know that ebay was allowed to sell replicas or fakes!!


It's is NOT allowed; it's against the law to sell fakes, which is why eBay removes them. We post them here so people can get an idea of what kinds of fakes are out there.


----------



## marissk

Well, the seller of that red fake that never sold now is playing the same game with this:




When the bag was reported, she simply modified her listing to try to circumvent the eBay rules. I reported her so maybe eBay will stop her!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200774565974


----------



## marissk

Oh this is too funny! The seller says this is from the 98-99 collection and it's real because the label is sewn on. She also says it was never used because "I held on to it for a long time but was always afraid that one time I'd take it out it would get stolen being a kate spade. " HAHAHA!! Who'd steal this?? The fabric looks like it's $.99 a yard on clearance! BIN for $95.00!!!




And here's that fake label...


----------



## s0_flawless

marissk said:


> It's is NOT allowed; it's against the law to sell fakes, which is why eBay removes them. We post them here so people can get an idea of what kinds of fakes are out there.





Thanks so much for the heads up! I definitely didn't know !!


----------



## marissk

WOW! Three fakes for the price of ...well, whatever it is, it's overpriced!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purses-/320923759125?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab88bf215

Smack that fake label anywhere!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...330?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc7663272


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

All are gone! Those were hideous!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> All are gone! Those were hideous!


I do good work, eh??

And...even better...the red fake with the glue around the label and the ugly camouflage fake are GONE and will never darken our door again!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You DO do good work! But... the blue thing with the flowers is back!!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280899429087


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> You DO do good work! But... the blue thing with the flowers is back!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280899429087


Drat! These "relists" are difficult to deal with. I reported it again.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh, Marissk, my dear! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...840?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6f022e88


----------



## marissk

FUGLY!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...258?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0217e16a


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Oh, Marissk, my dear!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...840?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6f022e88


So sick of that thing!! I've been chasing it around for the past 2 days. Let's hope it just goes AWAY this time!

ETA: Ah HA!! There are two listings for the same bag!! What is this seller trying to pull???
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...046?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6efa057e


----------



## marissk

This ugly 'bow' bag was listed and removed by eBay last night. The seller just listed it again. I'm trying to make it go away!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...858?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebf1f1cca


----------



## marissk

rayfuse52...these were both listed and pulled a while back:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Des...?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Briefcases&hash=item519fd3b0a4




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Des...?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Briefcases&hash=item519fd3b0ae


----------



## marissk

FUGLY! The seller says this is authentic!!




and the 'coordinating' lining




and the oh so fake label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...749?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f18a5e085

And from the same seller...this mess!




the exterior label




the label tucked in behind the flap




All fake! BIN for only $99!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-HANDBAG-/221046282726?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33776299e6


----------



## marissk

New with tags??? Um...no. Seller says this is a "Giovane" backpack. Who's Giovane??




Check out the fake label




Check out the "tag"!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...475?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d1f7cd3b


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Everything's gone except the relisted bogus brown bow bag. (Like the alliteration!?)


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Everything's gone except the relisted bogus brown bow bag. (Like the alliteration!?)


I don't understand how some sellers get away with re-listing their fakes. eBay seems to ignore reports on those, but I'll keep after them.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Make them go away! My eyes are bleeding!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110896993331

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-H...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2807c920


----------



## marissk

Gee...a fake label and a knockoff Burberry plaid trim...







The seller says this is "new with tags", but check out that label. Ever see that??? Then she says "information listed at tag:darla/pwru1829/gold coast shimmer/cashew (228)/p15428"...yeah, that's an OK tag, but I don't believe what I don't see...and this sure as heck ain't a Gold Coast wallet!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-ladies-...t-/251084124139?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a75c7afeb

UGGH! This is making Miss Dawn's eyes bleed!




Check the lining! OWWWW!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-H...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2807c920


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Make them go away! My eyes are bleeding!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110896993331
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-H...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2807c920


One down, one to go...

HEY! Go to the Authenticate this... page! Need your opinion.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Guess what? This IS authentic. It's called the "Malindi!" See it on Kat's other site... http://www.handbagobsessions.info/animal. OH NO!! I feel horrible! 



marissk said:


> OK...this has one of those floppy metal tab labels under the handle on the right side of the bag (our left side); that's fake. And the ugly binding on the seams...all fake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230806046992


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Guess what? This IS authentic. It's called the "Malindi!" See it on Kat's other site... http://www.handbagobsessions.info/animal. OH NO!! I feel horrible!


Well, I was the big mouth who said it was fake! Apologies to all, especially the seller.

Remember, though, when we report something to eBay, we select something that says it has the "potential" to be counterfeit. We all make misteaks, and we admit it when we're wrong!

ETA:

I contacted eBay, fell on my sword, and asked them to contact the seller and offered my apologies.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I have to admit, I thought it was fake, too! 



marissk said:


> Well, I was the big mouth who said it was fake! Apologies to all, especially the seller.
> 
> Remember, though, when we report something to eBay, we select something that says it has the "potential" to be counterfeit. We all make misteaks, and we admit it when we're wrong!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> I contacted eBay, fell on my sword, and asked them to contact the seller and offered my apologies.


----------



## marissk

So...plastic!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-HANDBAG-/160823065316?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2571cd3ae4


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kill iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttt!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-pur...959?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231e81afaf


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Kill iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttt!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-pur...959?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231e81afaf


You don't like the "handbag purse tote hobo pocketbook satchel Kate Spade NY beige black square bag"??? I shall slay it.


----------



## marissk

Seller calls this "handbag purse tote hobo pocketbook satchel Kate Spade NY beige black square bag". I call it fake! The ties are wrong...they should be leather! And we won't mention the pointy feet!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-pur...959?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231e81afaf


----------



## marissk

wow...more fake lizard faille! But not correct as a lining!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...738?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1ecac962


----------



## marissk

Another example of a fabric label glued on to "leather like" trim.








http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...787?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2818fde3

yet another fake 'bow' bag




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/230808037884?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bd3b29fc


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is authentic...NOT!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Authen...r-/251084571352?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a75ce82d8

How do people think these ugly ribbon messes are actually made by kate spade??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...229?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f18b639fd

Just smack that label on anywhere!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...014?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519fd90566


----------



## marissk

Seller says this has a black/white checked lining. The pointy feet say fake to me! And only $69.99!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Seller says this is a "CLASSIC KATE SPADE ZEBRA PRINT SATCHEL TOTE HOBO SHOULER PURSE/HANDBAG". ??? Huh ??? 





http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSIC-KAT...304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6f115358

Oh. My. Giddy. Aunt. Bidding starts at $35...and this is from a TRS! I gotta go gouge my eyes out. Sorry you had to see this, but it's my job to bring this crap to you...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...883?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337773a9b3


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

That thing above is still there!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> That thing above is still there!


It just got listed about 10 min ago...I'm on it (even though I'm blind now).

Just awful!


----------



## marissk

OK, butt ugly black/white number is gone, but seller just listed this hot mess:





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221047411706

I'm on it...

OK...this is gonna be a fight...

Update: I was right; this is gonna be a fight...

The seller ended the original listing after I messaged her that this was fake. She then relisted it and removed the kate spade brand, but still shows 2 photos of a fake embossed label. I'm still on it....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221047422030


----------



## marissk

Seller says this has the kate spade license plate and is made of faux leather. I say it's FAKE!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150836178904


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

... and another!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290727651029


----------



## marissk

hahahahaha!!! This seller (rsb24fan2010) says she saw a similar purse sell for $184 on eBay! AHAHAHA! The BIN price she asks...$149. HAHAHAHA!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290727651029


----------



## marissk

Egads! Can you imagine a faux fur lining??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Canva...810?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d201c93a

The same seller (yes, I check this stuff) has this listed as a no-name, but clearly shows the fake glued on label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Darling-Cas...057?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d201ce19

Just so fugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/221047576898?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Ugh!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pretty-Kate...665?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1ed80f89


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I had messaged the seller to let them know it was fake. After it was pulled, I got a message from them asking how I could tell and that they didn't know. REALLY???? The freakin' label is crooked!!!! Anyway, I explained to them that this type of label was only used on the Palm Beach Collection, etc. etc. etc... 





marissk said:


> hahahahaha!!! This seller (rsb24fan2010) says she saw a similar purse sell for $184 on eBay! AHAHAHA! The BIN price she asks...$149. HAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290727651029


----------



## Seraphim2

I apologize I posted this in the wrong place. Sorry.


----------



## SebysMum

Some "beauties" in there


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Marissk, here's one! So yucky!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170859485206


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another disgusting bow bag with pink stripes. GAG!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150835448760


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Another disgusting bow bag with pink stripes. GAG!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150835448760


Disgusting 'bow' bag is fighting back. The other fugly is gone (that seller has listed that hot mess before).


----------



## marissk

Here's the fake 'bow' bag that's giving me grief...





A fabric label on a "suede" bag is just WRONG! Only $89!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...274?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f18c46ee2


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> Here's the fake 'bow' bag that's giving me grief...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fabric label on a "suede" bag is just WRONG! Only $89!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...274?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f18c46ee2


Phew....fakes are all slain (including that orange/pink hot mess that fought me yesterday). Time for sleepies...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

... and right up until eBay pulled it, the seller insisted that it was purchased at Nordstrom. hahahahahahhahaaahahhaaa!!!!





marissk said:


> Disgusting 'bow' bag is fighting back. The other fugly is gone (that seller has listed that hot mess before).


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Early morning uglies!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320925795387
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200776335879 (Admits it's fake!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130713206309 (Burberry plaid AND an authenticity disclaimer! And $100, to boot!!!)
That's all for now! I'll keep my eyes open!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

... And another... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221048185902


----------



## marissk

That fake Burberry plaid was only $300 with BIN...a "must have"! Yeah, right. Go directly to jail...






Here's the bag the seller states is "not real". Then don't listing, stupid!!





I've always wanted a purse that matched my sofa...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/320925795387?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

A fake glued on label on a fake bag! The seller says this was a gift and she never wears brown. Gee, I never wear FAKE!!





So ugly...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170860939687?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Down right fugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251085888636?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fakeroony! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280901637569


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Marissk!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160821463485&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 
ONE HOUR left!


----------



## marissk

Not a fan of snake prints, but fake snake prints are worse!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...885?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b0cd98f5

Ick!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...679?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc793a49f

Listed for charity, unfortunately...that pink thing is fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...127?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab8b74bbf


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Snake thingy is back!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290729101045


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Snake thingy is back!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290729101045


She ended the listing right after I reported it. I'll keep an eye on her!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh jeez, Marissk! You have to see this!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221048879184


----------



## marissk

NOOOO!!! Too ugly!!! A fabric label glued on to 'leather' is just WRONG! Seller has it listed for $125!!! HAHAHAHA 








http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221048879184


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

She ended it herself! 



marissk said:


> NOOOO!!! Too ugly!!! A fabric label glued on to 'leather' is just WRONG! Seller has it listed for $125!!! HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221048879184


----------



## marissk

What is it that anyone would desire in a handbag?? Maybe a non-crooked label?? There have been WAY too many 'purse parties' in Michigan! Starting bid is only $50!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a75ecbffe


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> She ended it herself!


I think some people are trying to sell fakes and some people had fakes sold to them and they're just good people who got duped by a con artist. I think she's a good person who got duped by a con artist!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think you're right! 



marissk said:


> I think some people are trying to sell fakes and some people had fakes sold to them and they're just good people who got duped by a con artist. I think she's a good person who got duped by a con artist!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here are some bad ones!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330750021937
and
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170861491633


----------



## marissk

"Orange" you glad you don't own this??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...343?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2571f57f97

Seller says this is "very cute"; I say this is "very fake"!!





Color is listed as "true red"...I call it "true fake"!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-New-York-Wallet-/170861484049?pt=Wallet&hash=item27c8235811

Animal print gone mad...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-Spade-...425?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d21a6099

Ick. Just ick. This seller lists 2 butt ugly fakes.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...026?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c826da6a




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...319?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d219eee7

Ever-so-slightly weird! This is a knockoff of the 1999 giraffe, but as ECF warns us, check the label as many of these had labels that were good fakes. The letter 'a' is what draws my eyes to the label being fake.








There is no "made in USA" tag inside, which is another clue. And those handles, too.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...211?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1efad033

Seller says this is "100% authantic". But that fabric label on a "suede" bag?? And the "suede" lining? Also, the tab is too small to be a "Sam with tab". I have a feeling this "authantic" bag will give me grief.








http://www.ebay.com/itm/320927362870?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The fake Lizard Faille is back! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110899142379


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Either back, or still there!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-1...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab8c2ef36


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The fake Lizard Faille is back!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110899142379


Grrrr...I'm on it. It appears to be a Kate Spade Aminal Print" this time.

She removed it. Did you contact her?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Gotta love those "aMiNal" prints!




marissk said:


> Grrrr...I'm on it. It appears to be a Kate Spade Aminal Print" this time.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's an ugly!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320923731313


----------



## marissk

That sure is ugly!! Seller sayd it's HTF Rare Kat Spade 70s Retro". Starting bid is $100...UGGGLLLEEEE! I'll try to make it become even rarer!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/320923731313?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> That sure is ugly!! Seller sayd it's HTF Rare Kat Spade 70s Retro". Starting bid is $100...UGGGLLLEEEE! I'll try to make it become even rarer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320923731313?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


And now it's even harder to find! ZAP!!!


----------



## marissk

Two uglies from the same seller:
Does the crooked label give this away??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...208?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc79c3618




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...549?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc79c3385

knockoff multistripe with fake label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...594?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1ef8a702

The seller says this fugly has a blue and white check lining. Ick. 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-And-W...562?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c82847ca


----------



## marissk

I'm speechless. Seller (dpaublo1derek) says this is "New with Defects". Here's his description:
"Still in great shape, is a little dirty only on white outside parts. A strap broke, one trip to the cleaners and its perfect. Got this for my girlfriend and she broke up with me so of course I took back her 400 $ handbag! And that's why its so cheap take advantage please i'm toured of seeing it."
And this piece of garbage is listed starting at $88.00. Give me a break...a broken strap, dirty...seriously! And if anyone believes he paid $400 for this, I've got a deal for you...





eBay says:
Item 150838726202 is no longer available.
Woosh! Garbage!


----------



## marissk

Remember what I said about some people not caring about selling fakes...this seller (milamf2011) relisted this after it was removed on Friday




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stylish-pur...907?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c82beebb

You can buy this mess for only $250. Notice how uneven the letters on the embossed label are:








http://www.ebay.com/itm/tan-leather...361?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a75fba979


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Good grief... they never end.


----------



## marissk

Ick.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-kate-spade-/230811869682?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bd75a1f2


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The "ick" is gone already! 

Oh, "zoeygrace" messaged the seller of the relisted striped bag and asked her if it was 100% authentic kate spade. I can't wait to read her response!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The "ick" is gone already!
> 
> Oh, "zoeygrace" messaged the seller of the relisted striped bag and asked her if it was 100% authentic kate spade. I can't wait to read her response!


Hey! Leave me alone!! I'm trying to sell my Eat Cake For Breakfast tote AND gia!! Bid early! Bid often!  
Gad! I hope no one reports it as fake...that would bite, huh!?!?!?!

Just kidding...

I'll be contacting eBay about milam's stripey mess as it was previously removed cause it's fake!

And no, they never end! They just get uglier.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Why are you selling that!?!?! It's so cute!




marissk said:


> Hey! Leave me alone!! I'm trying to sell my Eat Cake For Breakfast tote AND gia!! Bid early! Bid often!
> Gad! I hope no one reports it as fake...that would bite, huh!?!?!?!
> 
> Just kidding...
> 
> I'll be contacting eBay about milam's stripey mess as it was previously removed cause it's fake!
> 
> And no, they never end! They just get uglier.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Why are you selling that!?!?! It's so cute!


You know why...besides, I have too many bags and it's time to thin the herd.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh, Marissk... you must see this one... and make it disappear!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370623593236
And this one has an authenticity disclaimer... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150839059570
Blech!!  Animal print with gingham interior... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230811804477


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

If I had the money, I'd buy it from you! But I need my extra cash for vacation next week! You won't hear from me from the 24th to the 30th... I'm going on a cruise! 
Can't wait to see the fake bags in Mexico! 



marissk said:


> You know why...besides, I have too many bags and it's time to thin the herd.


----------



## marissk

I'm on 'em!!
The seller of this one says "This is the cutest purse I have, with the green/white pokadots, diamonds and checker inside"...wow...that's sad!









http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4PZkYKJ4eQY%3D&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

The other two are TOAST!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> If I had the money, I'd buy it from you! But I need my extra cash for vacation next week! You won't hear from me from the 24th to the 30th... I'm going on a cruise!
> Can't wait to see the fake bags in Mexico!


Right after I listed them, someone bought the tote alone for $280 + $15 shipping. For $5 more, she could have gotten both of them! I think I've got them listed for a darn good price.

You better set fire to those fakes! I don't wanna see them on eBay! Have a fabulous vacation!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The seller pulled this herself after I messaged her... and the she sent me this message...

*Dear sallymj105,

*It was given to me by my mother who cleaned for a lady that owned most of these purse, hard to believe she would have a fake Kate Spade when she surely had the money to buy one. How do you know so much about them? Thanks, I put another purse on that was a fake and ebay took it off...This was from a friend of mine. I try to sell only real...but sometimes i just don't know them well enough. Is there a site to look these kinds of things up?


*- lilmoef56*




marissk said:


> I'm on 'em!!
> The seller of this one says "This is the cutest purse I have, with the green/white pokadots, diamonds and checker inside"...wow...that's sad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4PZkYKJ4eQY%3D&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The other two are TOAST!


----------



## marissk

Hideous...








http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...476?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f07f86c


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

and GONE!!!



marissk said:


> Hideous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...476?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f07f86c


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Soooo fake...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251087864583


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another icky fake, almost like the one above!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140777392003


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh brother!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120934310063
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Milan...462?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b0ddfe86 (Has authenticity disclaimer!)


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> soooo fake...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dll?viewitem&item=251087864583


zap!


----------



## marissk

Here's the listing with the authenticity disclaimer...both are too ugly to ignore!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Milan...462?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b0ddfe86


----------



## marissk

Man, the sellers of fakes really come out at night...like vampires!

All gone...


----------



## marissk

This from a TRS with perfect feedback.




To make it better...a checked lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-LARGE-K...449?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2238c59

ZAPPPPPP!!

All gone!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please kill it. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120934460515


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

From the same seller as above... Horrible!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120934453406


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> From the same seller as above... Horrible!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120934453406


Caught me sleeping on the job! Both were already zapped!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

That seller also has a listing for 2 "Doody and Bourke" purses. I wonder if they're fake! 




marissk said:


> Caught me sleeping on the job! Both were already zapped!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170862046907 
This thing is still (re)listed!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

EEK! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...390?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c28431996


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Cheerio! Fakies from "across the pond!" The queen would be so ashamed!http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310407668632
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130714726953
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310407668713
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280902452887


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Goin' global! From the Phillipines! Wonder if our EMR status has any clout over there!
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320928323885


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

There's even fake crap in Canada!
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110899901436


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Cheerio! Fakies from "across the pond!" The queen would be so ashamed!http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310407668632
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130714726953
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310407668713
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280902452887



I'm on it...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Goin' global! From the Phillipines! Wonder if our EMR status has any clout over there!
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320928323885


It's all the same system, same login, same reporting!


----------



## marissk

All foreign listings are reported...let's hope for the best!

Philippines item...GONE!

Canadian item is also listed (same listing ID) on the US site (interesting...); I've reported that on the US site.


----------



## marissk

The seller (studio218db) had listed this yesterday and it was pulled. Plunking it here so I remember it!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120934570390

Ditto this ballsy seller lgerber0509:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/tan-leather...236?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a760453bc

Ick! Seller expects to get $75 for this!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...433?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc7ab9491


----------



## marissk

Another fake 'bow' bag; so ugly! This seller must love this style; she listed 2 of them.




You think this blank tab with no label is a giveaway??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...722?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d024d79fa
And from the same seller:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...023?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d024d502f

This seller has over 6000 positive feedback and lists this:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-2-KATE-...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc7aedd52

This seller (matthew72.973) says this is authentic and was purchased at Bloomingdales. Check the silver zipper pull (NEVER done by kate spade), the fake lining, and notice the inside label that is fake and blind embossed, again never done by kate spade. FAKE!! Seller listed this bag previously and it was pulled by eBay as counterfeit.









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...8154494?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item3cc7aeb97e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

*So, this guy just sent me this message:*
*"My Authentic Kate Spade Handbag is 100% Authentic! I do not sell fakes, I do not appreciate you reporting me to Ebay about a " counterfeit" Item. I am making a complaint about you with them ."
*

*So, I sent him back this message:*
*"**First of all, I didn't report you, but obviously SOMEONE did.
Secondly, what are you going to complain about? If you'll notice in the "report item" feature, there is an option that says "POSSIBLE trademark infringement." Anyone can report anything they want if they think it MAY be a fake. It's their right as an eBayer and potential buyer.
Third, if eBay removed it, their experts agreed and deemed it fake. 
Fourth, why would I report it after going to the trouble of asking you some questions? 
Maybe you need to get your facts straight before you threaten someone with "a complaint." Go ahead and do what you must, but there's really nothing for which you can complain about me."
*
*This guy really believes his kate spade was real. 
* 




marissk said:


> This seller (matthew72.973) says this is authentic and was purchased at Bloomingdales. Check the silver zipper pull (NEVER done by kate spade), the fake lining, and notice the inside label that is fake and blind embossed, again never done by kate spade. FAKE!! Seller listed this bag previously and it was pulled by eBay as counterfeit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...8154494?pt=Gemstone_Rings&hash=item3cc7aeb97e


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> *So, this guy just sent me this message:*
> *"My Authentic Kate Spade Handbag is 100% Authentic! I do not sell fakes, I do not appreciate you reporting me to Ebay about a " counterfeit" Item. I am making a complaint about you with them ."
> *
> 
> *So, I sent him back this message:*
> *"**First of all, I didn't report you, but obviously SOMEONE did.
> Secondly, what are you going to complain about? If you'll notice in the "report item" feature, there is an option that says "POSSIBLE trademark infringement." Anyone can report anything they want if they think it MAY be a fake. It's their right as an eBayer and potential buyer.
> Third, if eBay removed it, their experts agreed and deemed it fake.
> Fourth, why would I report it after going to the trouble of asking you some questions?
> Maybe you need to get your facts straight before you threaten someone with "a complaint." Go ahead and do what you must, but there's really nothing for which you can complain about me."
> *
> *This guy really believes his kate spade was real.
> *




Ever notice that the volume in which one protests is equal to the evidence the listing is counterfeit?? Remember the "lawyer"??

And that evil stripey re-list is TOAST!! POW!!!

He'll list it again and I'll zap it again!


----------



## marissk

So fake!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...613?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416726f90d

Oh. So. Ugly! And BIN for $75!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/261048246550?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc7b02116


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here is an oogly one!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230812969436


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here is an oogly one!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230812969436


I'm on it...

Amazes me when sellers list something then admit they know nothing whatsoever about it!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

He removed it himself!




marissk said:


> I'm on it...
> 
> Amazes me when sellers list something then admit they know nothing whatsoever about it!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> He removed it himself!


Phew!!

I slayed all those foreign listings today...keeping the world safe from fakes!

Marissk...international fake slayer (I need a cape!)


----------



## marissk

UGH!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...372?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a760aad44

Just too funny!!! BIN for only $100!!! 
The seller says "I HAVE TO START OUT BY SAYING THAT I DON'T KNOW MUCH ABOUT DESIGNER HANDBAGS AND I WOULDN'T KNOW A KNOCK OFF FROM THE REAL THING IF IT HIT ME IN THE HEAD, SO PLEASE SEE ALL OF THE PICTURES AND DECIDE FOR YOURSELF."




And the seller provides a closeup of a blank tab inside to prove it's fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...623?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae795666f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You really do need a cape!! I'm glad they're all gone! 



marissk said:


> Phew!!
> 
> I slayed all those foreign listings today...keeping the world safe from fakes!
> 
> Marissk...international fake slayer (I need a cape!)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I feel the need to sing an 80s song... "The freaks come out at night, the freaks come out at niiiight!" 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-kate-spade-/330751353765?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d025123a5
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...084?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41672b448c
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110900242532&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221050993891


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Good grief... and another one joins the herd!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160827026395


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/330751469831?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0252e907
AND
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...343?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0252db67

Two fakes from same seller! Both have authenticity disclaimer. What's ironic is that she's also selling a Bible!!! Somehow, that just doesn't seem right! (Illegal goods and God's word??? They just don't go together!)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

A few more! While we sleep, they creep in on little cat feet...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231ec3d4d3
AND
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/230813195127?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bd89db77

Gah, at the metal tags!!!!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hatteras knockoff...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261048531314
Bought at consignment shop and was "told" it was authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Check out the super-bad label!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120934810310


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This one knew that what she was doing was illegal!!! As soon as I messaged her, she took new pics WITHOUT showing the label and removed all mention of kate spade. 



dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-
> 
> 
> /330751469831?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0252e907
> AND
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...343?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0252db67
> 
> Two fakes from same seller! Both have authenticity disclaimer. What's ironic is that she's also selling a Bible!!! Somehow, that just doesn't seem right! (Illegal goods and God's word??? They just don't go together!)


----------



## marissk

ICK! BIN for $125  






Some poor sucker already bid $50 for this mess!





And my uglies!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...380?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f182c7c

How do people mistake vinyl for leather?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-/200779071653?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebf5d80a5


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/330751469831?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0252e907
> AND
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...343?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0252db67
> 
> Two fakes from same seller! Both have authenticity disclaimer. What's ironic is that she's also selling a Bible!!! Somehow, that just doesn't seem right! (Illegal goods and God's word??? They just don't go together!)


Sadly, when the listing is "disguised" and there isn't any reference to a brand, eBay lets it fly. One of the listings was caught by eBay, so they are aware. We can only hope that they are so butt ugly no one bids. She'll burn in hell for selling fakes anyway...HAHA!


----------



## marissk

This was yanked yesterday as counterfeit. No problem...seller (brendac913) just relisted. The nerve!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230813513554


----------



## marissk

She's got my one good nerve...
This got relisted just hours after eBay removed it as a counterfeit. GIMME A BREAK!!
Seller is stuffformemyself. I'm on it!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261049060706


----------



## Queena_x

:lolots:


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Share the joke! 



Queena_x said:


> :lolots:


----------



## marissk

oh my...








http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...499?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4167321c2b

Haven't seen this before! Love the crooked glued on label!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...580?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4167331294


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

More icky fakes!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170863519866
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170863514593


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> More icky fakes!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170863519866
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170863514593


 










Got 'em both!! Hopefully, they'll go away SOON!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Wonder why this isn't gone yet!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-kate-spade-/330751353765?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d025123a5


----------



## marissk

Gee...a drapery wallet!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...t-/280904498364?pt=Wallet&hash=item4167367cbc

Glued on fake label:




and a fake label inside...all so fake!!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...512?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2352c50


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Wonder why this isn't gone yet!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-kate-spade-/330751353765?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d025123a5


 





Did you see the movie "Blazing Saddles"?? The hangman scene?? "I couldn't possibly work him in until Thursday"...

Actually, I'm on it...I contacted my secret friend at eBay to have it pulled. Sometimes, even with the Report Item feature, a bug in the system prevents the report from going thru (could be because there's a $50 bid on this fake). I'll keep an eye on it...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Finally! It's been removed!




marissk said:


> Did you see the movie "Blazing Saddles"?? The hangman scene?? "I couldn't possibly work him in until Thursday"...
> 
> Actually, I'm on it...I contacted my secret friend at eBay to have it pulled. Sometimes, even with the Report Item feature, a bug in the system prevents the report from going thru (could be because there's a $50 bid on this fake). I'll keep an eye on it...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> finally! It's been removed!


zap!!p!p!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Knockoff Hatteras!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140778928899&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Knockoff Hatteras!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140778928899&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


ZAP!!

Stilll working on the brendac re-list and the consignment shop re-list...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Just when ya think ya got 'em all!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251089005075
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...649?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f1873d9 (LAUGHABLE!)


----------



## marissk

HURL!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...075?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a76122a13


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Just when ya think ya got 'em all!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251089005075
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...649?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f1873d9 (LAUGHABLE!)


HA! Got it...had to go hurl before I could post it!

GAD!! Someone bid on this!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This seller pulled it off himself! He got duped, too, and was very nice about it! 




marissk said:


> HURL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...075?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a76122a13


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This seller pulled it off himself! He got duped, too, and was very nice about it!


Just like I said a couple days ago...there are the scammers and there are the ones that got scammed. Sorry to hear he got scammed.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Contacted seller... fake multi-stripe Sam.   
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180910924031
Still here!!!  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...512?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2352c50


----------



## marissk

This seller says this is an "authentic rainbow stripe" bag...




Check out the fake label that's peeling off:



And the incredibly ugly lining:



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...031?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f21a0ff


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Contacted seller... fake multi-stripe Sam.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180910924031
> Still here!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...512?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2352c50


I contacted the seller of that metal handle thing with no response. I also reported it. If it's still here in the a.m., I'll take a small nuclear warhead to it!!


----------



## marissk

Allegedly "New With Tags"...BIN for only $99! ICK!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Kate-Sp...598?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae7947426





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-HANDBAG-/320929844402?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab8e8ccb2


----------



## marissk

Seller says this thing is authentic...sure, right down to the off-center fake label!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170863938076?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Even fuzzy photos can't disguise this fake:








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/120935846825?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c285693a9


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The only one of that batch still remaining is the "faux leather" Pia at the bottom. Everything else is gone!



marissk said:


> Seller says this thing is authentic...sure, right down to the off-center fake label!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170863938076?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Even fuzzy photos can't disguise this fake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/120935846825?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c285693a9


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Seller of fake "purse" purse has a whole page of listings for purses. Some are supposedly Prada. I know nothing of Prada! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...&ps=63&clkid=42575274052804330&_qi=RTM1084479
See what you think!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh my, Marissk! Hilarious! What goes on while we sleep... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261050052759
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180911153605
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290731614111 (I think this label is slightly crooked! What do you think!?)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230813811629
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sam-black-handbag-/230812326863?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bd7c9bcf (Look at the "k" on this label! Looks weird.)

Still lurking!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110900882512


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Seller of fake "purse" purse has a whole page of listings for purses. Some are supposedly Prada. I know nothing of Prada!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...&ps=63&clkid=42575274052804330&_qi=RTM1084479
> See what you think!


I put the LV on the discussion forum. They all look fishy to me. I try not to judge based on the command of the English language, but the description on that LV is hysterical!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Oh my, Marissk! Hilarious! What goes on while we sleep...


 
Yeah, they're all fake. Got them all reported!


----------



## marissk

I don't see a label, but so fake!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...58?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ab8e4d932

And one of the ones DFW found earlier:
Fake label and rings for a shoulder strap...so wrong!


----------



## marissk

Seller says she thinks it's authentic cause the label didn't peel off. Nope!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...084?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25722043cc

Seller says this is "authenic"; not with that fake label!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...263?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c84d81df


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The only one left out of this bunch is that ugly grey thing with the detachable strap buckles.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

OMG! That seller relisted that! She and I had a huge discussion about this purse and how it was fake because of the TYPE of label it is. She was very upset that she had a fake, but concurred that it was a fake. I SUGGESTED that the label _might_ peel off, and if so, she could just sell the bag without the label... She took that and made the assumption that it was real?????????? SERIOUSLY!?!?!?   I'm glad it's pulled again! 



marissk said:


> Seller says she thinks it's authentic cause the label didn't peel off. Nope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...084?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25722043cc
> 
> Seller says this is "authenic"; not with that fake label!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...263?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c84d81df


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly bow bag-- knockoff Hatteras-- with an authenticity disclaimer!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lovely-Kate...839?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b0f2fb17


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

And by the way, why don't people just ADMIT that they got these ugly fakes at YARD SALES and FLEA MARKETS, and quit saying "estate sales." Gimme a break!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> And by the way, why don't people just ADMIT that they got these ugly fakes at YARD SALES and FLEA MARKETS, and quit saying "estate sales." Gimme a break!!


Because they are scammers!


----------



## Imnotarunner

I am so glad we have the purseforum ladies to help each other out, it's awesome!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Golly gee... it never ends!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271002708346

Ugh... still there! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/230813811629?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bd9343ad


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Golly gee... it never ends!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271002708346
> 
> Ugh... still there!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/230813811629?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bd9343ad


I reported that pink stripe thing and the grey fake with the strap rings but they are still around. I'll follow up...


----------



## marissk

Imnotarunner said:


> I am so glad we have the purseforum ladies to help each other out, it's awesome!!!


It's a calling!! And sometimes, it's fun!


----------



## marissk

This is the second fake this seller (wakenbake73) listed today 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1906cffc#ht_500wt_1152

Another little bit and that label would never have made it on to the fake wallet!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Never-Used-...WH_Handbags&hash=item43b0f90be5#ht_500wt_1152


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake multi-stripe... http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-hand-bag-/271002816508?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1906cffc

Horribly ridiculous... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290731920357


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

OMG! How funny! We were listing the  same bags at the same time!! Yeah, wakenbake took the other bag down himself after I messaged him... well, he was going to! But maybe you got to him first!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> OMG! How funny! We were listing the  same bags at the same time!! Yeah, wakenbake took the other bag down himself after I messaged him... well, he was going to! But maybe you got to him first!


Well, you keep me on my toes!!

I reported a ton of fake Prada bags today (after looking at the guy with limited spelling abilities); they all got removed. Holy crap, they're even worse fakes than Kate Spade...and more of them! Do you remember who that guy was?? I didn't write down the member ID.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

reboothe was his name. 



marissk said:


> Well, you keep me on my toes!!
> 
> I reported a ton of fake Prada bags today (after looking at the guy with limited spelling abilities); they all got removed. Holy crap, they're even worse fakes than Kate Spade...and more of them! Do you remember who that guy was?? I didn't write down the member ID.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> reboothe was his name.


Hmmm...not getting any results for that member.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm pretty sure that everything he had up for sale is now pulled. 



marissk said:


> Hmmm...not getting any results for that member.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Sorry! It was rwboothe!!!



dawnsfinallywed said:


> reboothe was his name.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Sorry! It was rwboothe!!!


 
AH!

Turns out he listed this mess saying "it's the real thing" and expected $85 for it! He also said:
" JUST TRYING TO SELL THIS BAG TO HELP PAY FOR A CAR SO MY DOUGHTER CAN GO   TO COLLAGE "


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Isn't that hilarious! I hope she didn't inherit her father's gift for gab! 



marissk said:


> AH!
> 
> Turns out he listed this mess saying "it's the real thing" and expected $85 for it! He also said:
> " JUST TRYING TO SELL THIS BAG TO HELP PAY FOR A CAR SO MY DOUGHTER CAN GO TO COLLAGE "


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Newly posted PoS!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280905500357


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Newly posted PoS!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280905500357


 
The seller says it's "NEW (stuffing and all)"...wow...fake tissue, too??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

That was quick! Gone already! Adios, PoS! 



marissk said:


> The seller says it's "NEW (stuffing and all)"...wow...fake tissue, too??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Funny... some get removed so quickly and others just lurk around... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-hand-bag-/271002816508?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1906cffc


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Funny... some get removed so quickly and others just lurk around...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-hand-bag-/271002816508?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1906cffc


Yup, it's weird. I'll let eBay know that's still floating around (and he's listing numerous fakes)


----------



## marissk

...giddy aunt!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Doone...688?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c7282258
And yes, that a fake Coach, too.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh my word. It's pulled already, and I would have loved to see that listing. Did they say these were authentic??



marissk said:


> ...giddy aunt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Doone...688?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c7282258
> And yes, that a fake Coach, too.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Oh my word. It's pulled already, and I would have loved to see that listing. Did they say these were authentic??


No, she had no details, just a list of the bags. eBay would have yanked it because they actually require sellers to list the details of each item. There was no size info, no nothin'! Just ugly fake bags!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake Hatteras! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180911662589


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake Hatteras!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180911662589


 
She (mmluck18) actually has two fakes...the fake Hatteras, for which she expects $130...






and this hot mess, which she has BIN or $150!! Reee-diculous!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...309?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f2cf86d


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Both are gone! Yay! 



marissk said:


> She (mmluck18) actually has two fakes...the fake Hatteras, for which she expects $130...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this hot mess, which she has BIN or $150!! Reee-diculous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...309?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f2cf86d


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hideous Floral explosion!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170864709336


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hideous Floral explosion!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170864709336


ZAP! It was a quiet night...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I know! 
That just means they'll pop up all day long! 




marissk said:


> ZAP! It was a quiet night...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I know!
> That just means they'll pop up all day long!


Good thing I don't have a life, huh?? It's supposed to be 100 here today so I'll be inside reading "Fifty Shades of Grey" and hunting down fakes!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh wow... it's not even close to that here, and I'm in Georgia! 
Well, here's  another fake for you to zap!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320930562970



marissk said:


> Good thing I don't have a life, huh?? It's supposed to be 100 here today so I'll be inside reading "Fifty Shades of Grey" and hunting down fakes!


----------



## marissk

The uglies are popping up, ike this thing from nickinlove3:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-HANDBAG-/320930562970?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab8f3c39a


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Oh wow... it's not even close to that here, and I'm in Georgia!
> Well, here's  another fake for you to zap!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320930562970


HA! ZAP!! Got it!

It's a scorcher up here! And most folks don't have a/c. I can't live without it!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's a goody!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221053726865


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here's a goody!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221053726865


 
Goody?? It's an UGLY!




I'll zap it...


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is "super cute"...how about "super fake"??




and of course it has that awful checked lining and another fake label!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...278?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231ee6950e

This one is gonna fight me...I hate it when that happens! It might take overnite to rid the world of this hot mess...


----------



## marissk

This bone-head seller (660incredible) says "Cannot guarantee authenticity of brand name items"...well, then DON'T LIST THEM!










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...739?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7636f2bb


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Okay...  I sent her the following message. Maybe coming from TWO different people, she'll see reason!

Hi there. this is a counterfeit and cannot be listed on ebay at all. kate spade only made ONE collection with a thin, leather bow-- the Hatteras of 2001-- and it included nothing that even remotely resembled this. Also, that type of metal tag was ONLY used on the Palm Beach Linen collection. Since then, counterfeiters have been sticking those bows and metal tags on random purses, when really, they were never used together. Was this purchased at a purse party? just wanted to let you know so you can remove it before ebay does.  good luck!





marissk said:


> Seller says this is "super cute"...how about "super fake"??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course it has that awful checked lining and another fake label!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...278?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231ee6950e
> 
> This one is gonna fight me...I hate it when that happens! It might take overnite to rid the world of this hot mess...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Make that THREE different people!



dawnsfinallywed said:


> Okay... I sent her the following message. Maybe coming from TWO different people, she'll see reason!
> 
> Hi there. this is a counterfeit and cannot be listed on ebay at all. kate spade only made ONE collection with a thin, leather bow-- the Hatteras of 2001-- and it included nothing that even remotely resembled this. Also, that type of metal tag was ONLY used on the Palm Beach Linen collection. Since then, counterfeiters have been sticking those bows and metal tags on random purses, when really, they were never used together. Was this purchased at a purse party? just wanted to let you know so you can remove it before ebay does. good luck!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's one for ya, Marissk! Typical, ugly, striped, bow bag!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170865052421


----------



## marissk

ugh ugh ugh...





but it appears today is "ugly checked lining" day!! This is one of the few bags I've seen with a label stuck to that silly black tab. Granted, it's a fake label, but the majority of counterfeits don't even have that "nice touch"!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...421?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c859cb05

This seller (sampsonj6161) says this ugly PoS is an "original". And given that I HATE liars, the seller says "This bag was purchased for me from Bloomingdales , Paid $359.00 new". LIAR!!!




And guess what??? A freakin' checked lining!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...840?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc7db50e8


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

They are all gone! Yay! 
And the lady with the circle, bow, metal tag bag pulled hers herself! 



marissk said:


> ugh ugh ugh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it appears today is "ugly checked lining" day!! This is one of the few bags I've seen with a label stuck to that silly black tab. Granted, it's a fake label, but the majority of counterfeits don't even have that "nice touch"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...421?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c859cb05
> 
> This seller (sampsonj6161) says this ugly PoS is an "original". And given that I HATE liars, the seller says "This bag was purchased for me from Bloomingdales , Paid $359.00 new". LIAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guess what??? A freakin' checked lining!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...840?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc7db50e8


----------



## marissk

The seller of this thing says "I won the bag as a raffle prize." What?? The "boobie prize"?? Seriously, who raffles off a fake?? She started the bidding at only $85.00!!




and guess what it has???? A FREAKIN CHECKED LINING!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-K...594?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c85abde2

It's baaack...seller ckrug23 really wants to get away with selling this!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...082?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41674e2252

Good grief! I actually DO have curtains made of this!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...630?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6f5fa37e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

However... here is another ugly fakeroonie! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130717557630

NEVERMIND! You just added that above!

AND... all three are already gone... gone with the wind....

Poor raffle winner thought he really had something good! lol lol lol! Bless his heart!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> However... here is another ugly fakeroonie!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130717557630
> 
> NEVERMIND! You just added that above!


ZAP!! Gone!


----------



## marissk

Now, here's a seller (idress4less) who stand behind her item...BIN for $3. Yes 3 bucks. It's not worth 3 cents!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-hard-K...079?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231ee51d47

Seller lists this as a "Sam tab", but I don't see a tab, do you? I do see the fake label! The straps are too long to be a Sam, and the other sizes the seller lists are wrong for a Sam (yes, I check that stuff).




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Kate-S...742?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f37334e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LOL! I was just about to post these! 



marissk said:


> Now, here's a seller (idress4less) who stand behind her item...BIN for $3. Yes 3 bucks. It's not worth 3 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-hard-K...079?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231ee51d47
> 
> Seller lists this as a "Sam tab", but I don't see a tab, do you? I do see the fake label! The straps are too long to be a Sam, and the other sizes the seller lists are wrong for a Sam (yes, I check that stuff).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Kate-S...742?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f37334e


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> LOL! I was just about to post these!


I got that fake Sam correct, right? It's fake??


----------



## marissk

For Pete's sake, how many times do I have to see this PoS (ashl3ylov3smarl3y3)??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...840?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab8fbc1f8


----------



## marissk

Make 'em go away!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...273?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c85c8d79


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The label didn't look right to me! 



marissk said:


> I got that fake Sam correct, right? It's fake??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The label didn't look right to me!


thanks!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The "idress4less" bag is still there! And so is the pink thing with the dots and bow. Yucky!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The "idress4less" bag is still there! And so is the pink thing with the dots and bow. Yucky!


Yeah, I noticed. I'll contact my secret friend at eBay and see if she can figure out what's going wrong. I'll recheck them in the morning (she's an early bird out there).

Even for $3, no one wants it!! SO FAKE!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh brother...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150842523426


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Oh brother...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150842523426


 
You're deliberately trying to make me hurl, right??


----------



## marissk

Now to make YOU hurl!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-PINK-...230?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b102fe46


----------



## marissk

At first look, it's a multi-stripe bag, then you notice the letter 'p' is what we call "floating" and the 'a' in kate and spade is wrong. The seller lists this as "New with Defects", but it has obvious wear.




Then you look at the side. Well that's not right! What would fit in there? Dog treats??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...549?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4845d65095


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Thank goodness all of these are GONE! Even the $3 PoS! (And yes, I hurled.)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's too early in the morning to feel this nauseated! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290732762308
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221054064361 (Has authenticity disclaimer!)


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Thank goodness all of these are GONE! Even the $3 PoS! (And yes, I hurled.)


The $3 PoS actually sold, but eBay pulled it right after, saving the buyer!

I'll get on the newfakeies; just got up!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's too early in the morning to feel this nauseated!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290732762308
> 
> This is what happens when fruit goes bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221054064361 (Has authenticity disclaimer!)


The seller says he doesn't know if it's real so only buy if you love it....which is why we should buy anything anyway! Well, thanks for that advice but I won't buy FAKES!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This one is gone already! I reported it as having an authenticity disclaimer, and they yanked it right away! Yay! One down, one really ugly cherry abomination to go! 




marissk said:


> The seller says he doesn't know if it's real so only buy if you love it....which is why we should buy anything anyway! Well, thanks for that advice but I won't buy FAKES!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This one is gone already! I reported it as having an authenticity disclaimer, and they yanked it right away! Yay! One down, one really ugly cherry abomination to go!


You have the power!! Go zap em!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Er my lerrd! This is herrrrible! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170865669203


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Er my lerrd! This is herrrrible!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170865669203


 
herrrrrible or hurrrrrrrlable?? I say both!





ZAP! POW! Gone.


----------



## marissk

The seller says this is an authentic suede bag. This is no NOT authentic! This is so NOT suede!




Look at the fake label (is that letter 'd' ready to fall over??) and the fabric; you can see the twill weave of the fabric.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...428?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1918540c


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

No, it definitely wasn't suede!! And it IS gone! 



marissk said:


> The seller says this is an authentic suede bag. This is no NOT authentic! This is so NOT suede!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the fake label (is that letter 'd' ready to fall over??) and the fabric; you can see the twill weave of the fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...428?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1918540c


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> No, it definitely wasn't suede!! And it IS gone!


That's what they get for ticking me off! How stupid to some sellers think we buyers are?? ZAP! Take that, you slimy fake seller!


----------



## marissk

It's been so quiet today. Shhh...don't wake up the sellers of fakes!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I know, but I'm kind of bored!!! I wish there'd be some fakes. I like the challenge! 



marissk said:


> It's been so quiet today. Shhh...don't wake up the sellers of fakes!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh, oh, oh!!! We spoke too soon!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LADIES-KATE...313?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416754c289


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Oh, oh, oh!!! We spoke too soon!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LADIES-KATE...313?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416754c289


POW!!

You could bounce to the discussion forums where someone over in China is questioning whether a bag is authentic. One responder said it was authentic and it looked like pigskin. HA!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

OMG! Palm tree purse is relisted!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...491?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c743084b


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> OMG! Palm tree purse is relisted!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...491?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c743084b


 
Got it. I reported the member to eBay as well.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

No picture, but has an authenticity disclaimer... this tells me that it's fake, fake, fake!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251092462123


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pulled already! 



She added a pic and it IS fake! 



dawnsfinallywed said:


> No picture, but has an authenticity disclaimer... this tells me that it's fake, fake, fake!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251092462123


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Really? She thinks this is real? LOL LOL LOL!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...196?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f45fa54


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

She removed it herself!



dawnsfinallywed said:


> OMG! Palm tree purse is relisted!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...491?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c743084b


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Some new fakies!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290733425961
http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kat...146?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3377f47762
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120937982866 (Oh my! This label!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290733359648


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Some new fakies!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290733425961
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kat...146?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3377f47762
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120937982866 (Oh my! This label!)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290733359648


Hi...I was too sick to slay fakes earlier, but I'm on 'em!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Some new fakies!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290733425961
This clown actually says "Please this bag is a counter fit". THEN DON'T LIST IT!






http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kat...146?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3377f47762
Seeksucker straight from any fabric store...






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120937982866 (Oh my! This label!)
What?? You don't like crooked labels?? And the seller says it's authentic! NOT





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290733359648
What a mess...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm sorry you were sick! I figured there had to be something going on! Are you feeling better now?

This one is still on!



dawnsfinallywed said:


> Really? She thinks this is real? LOL LOL LOL!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...196?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f45fa54


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I'm sorry you were sick! I figured there had to be something going on! Are you feeling better now?
> 
> This one is still on!


 
I know...it's not like me to abandon my duties! I'm OK.
Yeah, so this is "real"??? And it's vinyl, not leather. Looks like someone cut up a worn out booth in a dingy diner!






I'll make it go away...

Gone!


----------



## marissk

More fakes...seller says this is authentic. Nope!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...314?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6f6c92c2

There were a couple others that got zapped before I could post 'em. I like that!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Soooo fugly and fake! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160830571797


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Soooo fugly and fake!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160830571797


 
I reported it, but I think it's gonna take a more direct approach. Sometimes, listings from a TRS with huge feedback need more careful review. I'll email.


----------



## marissk

Look what's back...this is the mess that the seller says 'This bag was purchased for me from Bloomingdales , Paid $359.00 new'. LIAR!! Bidding starts at $75, with a reserve.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...171?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc7f0baab


----------



## marissk

WTF? What the heck is this fabric??



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Kat...886?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231efd1d0e


----------



## NCBDTeam

Dearest,most HILARIOUS marissk & dawnsfinallywed. THIS THREAD IS STINKING' awesome!
I must admit I know NOTHING about Kate Spade bags, how to tell a fake or what to look for .... But even I can spot these fakes!! Just wanted to thank you 2 for making me laugh so hard my side now hurts...cheers!!!


----------



## NCBDTeam

marissk said:
			
		

> WTF? What the heck is this fabric??
> http://s631.photobucket.com/albums/uu37/greeneyedlady12/?action=view&current=DSC_0025-10.jpg
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Kate-Spade-Black-Croc-Tote-Bag-Purse-Handbag-/150843759886?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231efd1d0e



That's Kate's famous "crock" with a fake label, incorrect font, horrible stitching, bag...how could you miss it?!


----------



## marissk

NCBDTeam said:


> Dearest,most HILARIOUS marissk & dawnsfinallywed. THIS THREAD IS STINKING' awesome!
> I must admit I know NOTHING about Kate Spade bags, how to tell a fake or what to look for .... But even I can spot these fakes!! Just wanted to thank you 2 for making me laugh so hard my side now hurts...cheers!!!


Well, thanks!! That means we're doing our "job"! My goal is to not only show the fakes, but to explain why, so hopefully we educate along with giving people a good chuckle.

Speaking for myself, I try to not hurl too many insults, but sometimes, I just gotta! It makes it fun and keeps me from swearing like a drunk sailor!


----------



## marissk

NCBDTeam said:


> That's Kate's famous "crock" with a fake label, incorrect font, horrible stitching, bag...how could you miss it?!


"Crock" is right! That's one ugly PoS (Piece of ...well you know!).


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hey! You're quite welcome!!  Come back as often as you like! 




NCBDTeam said:


> Dearest,most HILARIOUS marissk & dawnsfinallywed. THIS THREAD IS STINKING' awesome!
> I must admit I know NOTHING about Kate Spade bags, how to tell a fake or what to look for .... But even I can spot these fakes!! Just wanted to thank you 2 for making me laugh so hard my side now hurts...cheers!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh wow... another freakin' bow bag with a metal tag!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200781947150


----------



## marissk

We all know I loves me a fake 'bow' bag, regardless of how ugly it is! But seriously, who the heck would own this and think it's something special???? That glued on fake label is crooked for Pete's sake! 




Fortunately, it has those lovely pointy feet just in case I want to poke my eyes out!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-purse-new-/200781947150?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebf89610e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is the message she sent be back when I told her that her bag was fake...

*well, my mother bought it for me last year and yes ebay took it off ONLY because my starting bid was to low. as i am new to ebay when i called them to set up my account they told me that most starting bids should start out at .99 cents. then when i posted this with that starting bid they took it off,, i have since been in contact with ebay and have thier full permission to post this,, i am going to look into the information you provided. thank you so much

*
*- sampsonj6161*




marissk said:


> Look what's back...this is the mess that the seller says 'This bag was purchased for me from Bloomingdales , Paid $359.00 new'. LIAR!! Bidding starts at $75, with a reserve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...171?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc7f0baab


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is the message she sent be back when I told her that her bag was fake...
> 
> *well, my mother bought it for me last year and yes ebay took it off ONLY because my starting bid was to low. as i am new to ebay when i called them to set up my account they told me that most starting bids should start out at .99 cents. then when i posted this with that starting bid they took it off,, i have since been in contact with ebay and have thier full permission to post this,, i am going to look into the information you provided. thank you so much
> 
> *
> *- sampsonj6161*


HAHAHAAHAAAHAAA  AHAHAHAHAAAHAHA!!! 

Excuse me...I have to run to the "power room" before I wet my pants!
She listed it as "New without tags"...what's that huge stain on the bottom of the lining? New with stains??
The word "pathological" crosses my mind...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Did I post this one yet? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...ps=63&clkid=127795769573955916&_qi=RTM1084479
Denim, bow, bad label. Yuck.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Did I post this one yet?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...ps=63&clkid=127795769573955916&_qi=RTM1084479
> Denim, bow, bad label. Yuck.


 






Yeah...but because of the seller's feedback (over 1500), I think eBay wants someone on their side to look at it. I've emailed, so hopefully it will go away. I don't know if they work 7 days a week on this stuff. But it will go away.


----------



## marissk

Come on, who would carry a handbag with that handle?? Maybe if you're into pain...ah! A gift from Christian Grey...a bag with painful handles! Oh, and a fake label!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...567?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4167631397


----------



## marissk

Ugh
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...734?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c8723e0e


----------



## marissk

Having trouble with photos...hang in whilst I try to post it.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> Having trouble with photos...hang in whilst I try to post it.



it's gone!


----------



## marissk

UGH!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...053?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2881945d

More ugh!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Hand-Bag-/120938666293?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c28819935

Really ugh!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-KATE-S...500?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a765fd68c


----------



## marissk

Hey chica!

Get your buns over to Authenticate this... I've posted 2 I need your expertise on!


----------



## marissk

You. Must. Be. Kidding.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...399?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c723049f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The red and tan is authentic. See handbagobsessions\leathertrim. Ecf's other site.





marissk said:


> You. Must. Be. Kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...399?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c723049f
> 
> Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...948?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25724ac9fc


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

On vacation tomorrow...   In Tampa tonight on friends iPad! Going on cruise! I will be out of commission until Saturday!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The red and tan is authentic. See handbagobsessions\leathertrim. Ecf's other site.


I'll notify eBay!!

Have fun!!


----------



## marissk

just ugh! Check the fake glued-on label and the zipper pulls, which are so very wrong!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/120938984887?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handbag-kat...676?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab91f6654


----------



## marissk

Seller says it's authentic. NOT! We see this fake with the 'pinked' edge often. Not to be confused with the new line that does ave a 'pinked' edge, the fake fabric label on 'leather' is wrong! This is actually vinyl.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...496?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f19328370

Oh. So. Ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...846?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6f8842c6

Get a load of the fake labels on these bags from the same seller:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...480?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564b070818




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...894?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564b0705ce

Another TWO ugly fake 'bow' bags from the same seller!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...823?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46050cd157




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...179?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46050ccaeb

So ugly...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-kate-spade-/190695858880?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c665be2c0

Oh, owow! Claw my eyes out!




Check the fake label (in case you had any doubts!)




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-PURSE-/280908616352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41677552a0

Fake multistripe and that awful checked lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...125?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1931802d

What a hot mess!












http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ventage-Kat...141?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c87eaf3d

So fake! There is a legit version of this, but it sure doesn't have that fake label glued to it!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Suede-Tote-...141?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bdc317dd


----------



## marissk

Oh ugh. Ugh. Ugh. Ugh!









http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...237?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c289261dd

Hot mess!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womans-Wallet-/251095389697?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a76739601

Another fake multistripe








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Multi-Strip...760?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a76734ff0


----------



## marissk

yet another fake multistripe! I'm positive we've seen this before... This has a metal zipper pull and the D-rings for the missing shoulder strap. And pointy feet!




and of course a checked lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/multi-color...519?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4605064847


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is "new with tags"....HAHAHA! It's also FAKE!




That's the "tag"...gag!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-kate-sp...186?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25725a14fa

So fugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purse-Kate-...652?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebf9fd134


----------



## marissk

Fake!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...977?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c779c5e9

Someone has already bid $9.99 on this, which just goes to show...fakes sell, sadly.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Like-New-Ka...683?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab92a6aab

Is this made from scraps of fabric or is it just my imagination? Seller says it's authentic. Sure....




hurl...it's got that pastel lining!




And the model looks so proud of it...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...699?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc810624b

Fugly! Came from "Storage Wars"; seller estimates it to be authentic. Huh? BIN for $89.99!




Fake fabric label glued onto 'leather'




and the interior shows a flap of vinyl with no label.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...746?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1296852

The seller of this mess relisted it right after eBay pulled it as being counterfeit.




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120939849341

seller says this is 100% authentic. Nope...check the fake label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...t-/271006180443?pt=Wallet&hash=item3f193a245b

Another fake 'bow' bag!




and the interior shows that blank tab with no label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...423?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc80fccc7


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is authentic; nope! Check the odd snap construction.








http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...975?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab92f4dcf

Yes, this was listed before...some sellers (like 528henderson) just don't give a hoot.




The fake label:




and of course, the ugly check interior!





And another fake multi-stripe!




and the ugly checked lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...808?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c88cdad8


----------



## marissk

So not authentic!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...035?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33782d4203

Say what?








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purse-in-Ve...105?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4167883981

The seller (daleb427) of this thing I posted earlier listed it minutes after eBay yanked it. Not to worry...I'm on it! Good will win over evil!


----------



## marissk

Seller says "probably a knock off"...ya think??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Stripe...357?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257268987d

Oh my giddy aunt...who the heck would be caught in public with this??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...561?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41678a5271

Counterfeiters can't be bothered putting the fake label on the right place...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...644?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c8925c5c

The seller (neeceeroodoo) says if this fake sells for $50 or more, you'll get an another fake in the identical style, but in black. What a deal...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...753?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231f280101

And of course, we have to have a fake 'bow' bag...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...003?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6f9a4c93


----------



## marissk

Seriously...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...846?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d28e2ade


----------



## marissk

Hot mess!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc820d3c3


----------



## marissk

Ugly on the outside...




and that awful even uglier pastel stripe lining on the inside!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...995?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebfb1e38b


----------



## marissk

This annoying seller relisted this mess after it was pulled by eBay yesterday.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...ps=63&clkid=252938479785706204&_qi=RTM1084479

This just baffles me...any old label would get stuck on this mess!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...820?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebfb267ac

We saw this last summer, I think. That horrible floral is etched forever in my brain!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...710?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7687d98e


----------



## marissk

bellasboots12 listed this lovely...




don't let those pointy feet hurt you!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...137?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc82687f9

In addition to the integrated strap thing above, this style with those metal hinges is also a common fake. This is listed by taskyou123 and has a fake label (oh, and all these pastel horizontal stripe bags are FAKE!)




http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Kate-Sp...399?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab941e15f

liz917 listed the same handle style as above in fake multi-stripe




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-KATE-S...407?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257277f25f

Speaking of those fakes above, notice that this fake Prada (from navygirl1962) is the identical style as those 2 above, but with a fake Prada label. Counterfeiters stick whatever label they want! She expects $149.99 for this fake!





navygirl1962 says this is "hard to find" and is starting bidding at $79.99... Did she not notice the fake label is crooked??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-NEW-YORK-WALLET-HTF-/390436075854?pt=Wallet&hash=item5ae7cdb94e

And she lists this as kate spade, but states the label fell off. It's still fugly!




and the inside is a dirty mess!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/221060639756?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

seank_stm relisted this fugly after it was removed by eBay this morning (now you know why I'm keeping track of seller names)




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...867?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a768d874b

This colorblock was never done by kate spade...and you won't find a fabric label glued to 'leather'! Seller is rollingnomad1.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...052?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416745c97c

navygirl1962 has a sense of humor; after that pastel fake wallet was removed, she listed this hot mess and expects to get $149.99 for it!




Check the awful lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...567?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33783e766f


----------



## marissk

Similar to one listed earlier today, but without the fake glued on fabric label. Seller mercagen expects $85 for this mess.




and it has a black/white checked lining! UGHH!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...810?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337840b59a


----------



## marissk

The checked lining and fake label are a giveaway on this mess from delcampo55!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...053?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1954ea4d

And more checked lining! The seller sjacobs1989 calls this rockabilly retro. I call this fake.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...618?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337843a2da

Seriously...ifoundit4-u found it at an estate sale. 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-PURSE-/251097290180?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a769095c4


----------



## marissk

Oh, ick.




cincostella http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...691?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c667428db

Seller fourblessingsnc says "This is a great small purse for a young lady who wants a designer bag". Great...give 'em fakes!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/LADIES-HAND...265?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3378489319

This seller (702gogreen) had listed this mess on June 24, but removed the listing after being informed it was counterfeit. She just relisted it today. Hey, lady, I keep track of these hot messes!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...004?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4167a38564

Ugly on the outside...




fugly on the inside!




Seriously...who'd think this was a "designer" bag?? And someone has actually bid on this!
yankeedude891011
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...752?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4605321038

nice fake label...




meiji!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...t-/380451138553?pt=Wallet&hash=item5894a7abf9


----------



## marissk

Two butt-ugly fakes from seller ambro1977; this one has a BIN price of 'only' $59.99





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Striped-Purse-/370627230462?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564b1abafe
BIN for 'only' $69.99




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brown-Purse-/170870127571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c8a73bd3

She also lists this fake Gucci...and expects $79.99




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Purse-/170870131827?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c8a74c73


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Wow, there are more fakes here than in the straw market in Nassau!! Speaking of the Caribbean, I am back!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Wow, there are more fakes here than in the straw market in Nassau!! Speaking of the Caribbean, I am back!


Welcome back!! We missed you! I haven't checked over the past hour, but I still have a few from Friday I'm chasing.

I'm glad your back! Hope you had a fabulous time!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It was great! I had a fabulous time! Love Cozumel... and strangely enough, I didn't see any fake purses anywhere! 




marissk said:


> Welcome back!! We missed you! I haven't checked over the past hour, but I still have a few from Friday I'm chasing.
> 
> I'm glad your back! Hope you had a fabulous time!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261056931314 (Icky!) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221061735191 (This thing has so many issues that it should seek therapy immediately!)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Kate-...567?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33784465f7 (Can't tell if it's a wonky label or a bad camera!)


----------



## marissk

Here's the thing that has so many issues that it should seek therapy immediately!
Seller rareperfume expects $162.99 for this... 
Yes, the label is randomly slapped on to the corner of the bag, but the seller says you can add this to your collection or "give as a gift to someone who has been looking for this BAG. I might be able to find for you some of your other long lost favorites. "




Check out the ill fitting hardware...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...191?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33784e6317


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261056931314 (Icky!)


seller removed this...put us out of our misery!


dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221061735191 (This thing has so many issues that it should seek therapy immediately!)


see below...



dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Kate-Spade-wallet-/221061080567?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33784465f7





dawnsfinallywed said:


> (Can't tell if it's a wonky label or a bad camera!)


me either; I'll ask for a better photo. The description sounds correct.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/230819203575?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bde589f7


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/230819203575?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bde589f7


 




Got it!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

How many times is this moron gonna post this fake crap!?!?!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251097089867&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> How many times is this moron gonna post this fake crap!?!?!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251097089867&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


 
Yeah, I've got it a page back. I reported it, it got yanked, I reported it directly again, but it will have to wait till the team is back on Monday. eBay will zap it, they just have weekends off!!!





Ditto all the stuff from navywife1989. So ridiculous!


----------



## marissk

lizard_lady8168 listed this thing for $49.99. Sure...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/290737092284?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b147f6bc


----------



## marissk

This is laughable...blessedsells4less12 expects to get $142.99 for this fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-/221062371913?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3378581a49

*attracta* lists this hot mess




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...219?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f19633eeb


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is authentic, but the label isn't positioned properly and the "s" and "p" on the label are too close. And te straps are wrong, too. Fake...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...565?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25728f823d


----------



## marissk

Too many striped fakes...ugh!




with checked linings!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...692?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebfc97584

And yet another checked lining! The seller (fashionista_21) has a BIN price of only $150


----------



## marissk

This fugly from green_ankh is a cousin to the stripe mess above.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...865?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231f46b8b9


----------



## marissk

Could this label be more crooked?? Seller zde99 says this might be a knockoff. Ya think? And check the label...um, wrong!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...050?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46053c2382

Same style, still fake. Seller (blondshoppegirl) says it's 'guaranteed authentic'




http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Kate-Sp...335?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c28be831f

Fugugly!




and to not disappoint you....a checked lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...630?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231f48bb6e

oh my giddy aunt...mr.clean904 says this is 'beautiful' and is 'authentic'. HURL!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...021?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bdebf83d


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

There are some butt-ugly bags out there...  SO obviously fake!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> There are some butt-ugly bags out there...  SO obviously fake!!!


The seller of that awful multistripe mess with the fake hardware and bizaare label changed the listing to something else. I wonder why?? I've stopped contacting sellers; I'm tired of the rath.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320936901726
Here's a fake denim!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320936901726
> Here's a fake denim!








She's very proud of the plastic thing that once held a fake label...she shows three photos of it

And here's a closeup of the fake label





I love how she says "the factory created a raw edge effect on the bottom"; I call that shoddy counterfeit construction!




 I shall slay it...


----------



## marissk

Aw, come on... seller calls this "vintage"; I call it a butt ugly fake! Check the fabrics...ick!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...238?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bdf04a8e

You know how I feel about sellers who have an economy with the truth...seller hill58452012 says "THIS WAS ONE OF EARLY ITEMS---BOUGHT YEARS AGO BEFORE AN ESTABLISHED NAME.....OUTSTANDING CONDITION GIVEN AS GIFT AND NOT USED......" Yeah, before she was an established name, Kate Spade used fake labels and plastic rings. Wanna bet somehow this comes back after it's removed?? The letters "sp" are so close together, the 's' looks pregnant!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...343?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33785bf457


----------



## marissk

This looks like scraps from the cutting room floor. The seller says it's "stunning". Yup. I'm stunned.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...=332956249526272068&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's one to zap!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230819966966


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here's one to zap!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230819966966


 
Seller calls it a Hawiian print...what an insult to the great state of Hawaii...




ZAP!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Good grief... another oogly bag!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190698408878


----------



## marissk

Two fakes from the same seller. There's this ugly mess...





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221063015403

and this ugly mess




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...436?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab95f299c

This seller (mikenikoreo) has lousy feedback and listed this with a starting price of $135.00  and a BIN price of $150.00.  




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...622?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1fac283e

So fugly...




with the expected checked lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...878?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6682cbae


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Good grief... another oogly bag!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190698408878


It's fighting me...gotta slay this...

OK...it's gone. So is "blue Hawaii" and the ones above.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

That mikeinkoreo person listed this fake Prada, too. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Leather-Prada-/180920004289?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1fac2ec1
How do I know? It looks just like those fake kates with that same crazy hardware.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ewwww! http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...736?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f19778c40


----------



## marissk

Geez...the fake peddlers are in full force tonight!
As DFW would say...ooogly! BIN for only $90!





Check the lining


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> That mikeinkoreo person listed this fake Prada, too.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Leather-Prada-/180920004289?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1fac2ec1
> How do I know? It looks just like those fake kates with that same crazy hardware.


 
He didn't have that listed when I found the Fake Spade cause I always check other items. No matter. I shall slay it.

ETA: It's giving me grief...I'll turn it over to my superhero at eBay to slay it.


----------



## marissk

This is a two-fer; the one in the back is a fugly fake. The one in front is a different brand (Rampage??). This listing may give me grief...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Baguette-...835?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c66830233

It's gone!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's a lot of three... one is a ks fakey!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...179?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c8bd8553


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here's a lot of three... one is a ks fakey!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...179?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c8bd8553


Got it...

I had other uglies this morning that have been pulled but my post disappeared!


----------



## marissk

Seller blondshoppegirl relisted this fake and still says it's guaranteed authentic. Time to bring out the light sabre!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/110909281711?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yeah! I just contacted her! I think it's pulled! 






marissk said:


> Seller blondshoppegirl relisted this fake and still says it's guaranteed authentic. Time to bring out the light sabre!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110909281711?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yeah! I just contacted her! I think it's pulled!


I stopped contacting sellers who relist. eBay needs to know about who is listing counterfeits, especially for "repeat offenders".


----------



## marissk

Seller achanso says this is "Kate Spade like". That means "Kate Spade fake"!!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...445?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231f511b3d


----------



## marissk

This seller (djgaffne09) listed this back on 6/10; it was removed. And it's back...now the claim is it's authentic. NOPE! The letters 'a' in the label are wrong, and a flap closure with a ribbon tie is WRONG! Let's not talk about the checked lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1fb14424


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake multi-stripe... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110909645860
Ugly striped, bow bag... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160836789276


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake multi-stripe... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110909645860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly striped, bow bag... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160836789276


And she expects $89 for it!! HAHAHA! She says "Great bow accent on one strap and trademark label "Kate Spade New York" displays impeccable taste in designer bags."...or really bad taste in fakes!





Both shall suffer from my rath!


----------



## marissk

queencitybargains also lists a 'coordinating' fake wallet to go with the fake 'bow' bag; she asks $129 for it!! 





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160836799938

All are gone. I do good work.


----------



## marissk

janinnelee lists this sideways fake. No matter how you look at it...it's fake!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/140790804325?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c7c92f65

POW! Gone...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another hideous fake multi-stripe! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251100195208
Fake or not? I say fake... Bad label! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2bc8c93


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Another hideous fake multi-stripe! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251100195208
> Fake or not? I say fake... Bad label! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2bc8c93


 
Multistripe slain...







As for fake or not fake, I also vote fake. The fabric is weird and if you look at an enlargement of the label, you'll see that the letter 'a' is wonky. Also, if you look at the new york under the kate spade, it ends in the wrong position under the lettre 'a'. In my humble opinion, the handles are wrong and the way the tab is constructed is also wrong. You shouldn't see that much lining on the back of the bag; The tab should be sewn on higher. And the side seams are wrong for a Sam.

The seller (ludbis2005) says 'It is the master art work'; well then, why is the lining so bunched up?


----------



## marissk

Seller jnjenterprises2012 brings us 3 ugly fakes...






with that awful checked lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...931?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b15c6ba3

Just ugly




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290738431649

ugly...and




...check out the weird crappy lining:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...941?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b15c5ff5

What is this??? If seller allinyourheads1 thinks this is real, it's all in her head!




dunno...but it does have a fake label!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...243?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33787000c3

She also lists this...a nylon bag with leather handles??? Nope! And what's that white tag inside?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...958?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab96afefe

sramsey2011 brings us this mess...even with the tiny photos, that fabric label should not be glued onto 'leather', although the seller says he's not sure it is leather.




here's the fake label:







http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...469?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c66890f8d


----------



## marissk

So, here's one...got that label slightly off center and crooked, eh? Seller ryanns487 disclaims authenticity...ya think?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...301?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bdfce55d


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

All are gone except the nylon with leather handles! 
Happy 4th, Marissk!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> All are gone except the nylon with leather handles!
> Happy 4th, Marissk!


 
Happy 4th to you, too DFW!

I'm still working on that nylon with leather number; my secret friend has today off at eBay. It'll go away tomorrow, hopefully!


----------



## marissk

So ugly! So fake! momvolvomom says it's "genuine". NOT!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Kat...021?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1985700d

The ties on this are wrong...




and so is the @#$%^ checked lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...209?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4167ce8dd1


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

These are freakin' laughable!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-Stiped...720?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc85f4d80
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...074?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c8c86de2


----------



## marissk

Another butt oogly fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-purse-/230820917432?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bdffb0b8

Another fake 'bow' bag with a crooked label





Newbie seller pdarwin13 was kind enough to show just how crooked the fake labe is!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-Stiped...720?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc85f4d80


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> These are freakin' laughable!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-Stiped...720?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc85f4d80
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...074?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c8c86de2


 
You mean this "Tuscany green" thing is fake?? What was the clue??




the checked lining????????




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170872303074

POW!!


----------



## marissk

Well at least this time, the checked interior doesn't clash with the exterior!




It's still fake, though!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Kate-S...854?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c668e02ae


----------



## marissk

An estate "find"...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...520?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1fc0e470

The seller (runningspoonfull) is starting bidding at $100 for this fake:





Check how the sides are attached...this is not correct for a nylon Sam with Tab.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Cute-...819?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1fc0ddcb


----------



## marissk

....gonna HURL!!! So fugly oogly! Seller says this is REALLY CUTE oh, no...it's too much!




and of course it has a gugly checked lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...239?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53edc322ff


----------



## marissk

Seller jnikki2005 wants us to believe this is 'authentic'.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...699?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33787cb48b

Seller mayanhewes2012 says "ITS SMALL AND RETAILS FOR $109.00". Say what?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...205?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4167d46db5

There's ugly and then there's 'hot mess ugly'!! Newbie seller cathy.ray6 starts bidding at $65.00; it look like it was run over by a truck!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/MULTI-COLOR...640?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8635c40

Just so ugly! Seller donwaittoolate says "Stand alone evening bag"...huh?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...855?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c8cc782f

He also lists this fake (twice):




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-ANIMAL-/170872565168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c8cc6db0

Hmmm...seen this mess before? fierce_queen1 starts bidding at $70.00




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...770?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a76c7f7da


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lol! These moronic people with their ridiculous descriptions! WTH is a "stand alone evening bag?"


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> lol! These moronic people with their ridiculous descriptions! WTH is a "stand alone evening bag?"


Obviously a guy!!

All have been slain by light sabre.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake "Abstract k." http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261057382390


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Not really sure what this is supposed to be... definitely not a Pia... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...599?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b14b10ef


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Not really sure what this is supposed to be... definitely not a Pia... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...599?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b14b10ef


 
I'll zap. Your opinion on this? It was a 'gift' so she doesn't have tags (ahem). I say fake.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-KATE-SP...106?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35be02727a


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The only way that is authentic is if it's a Spazzolato Leather which was made in Italy. I'd have to see the country of origin tag. 




marissk said:


> I'll zap. Your opinion on this? It was a 'gift' so she doesn't have tags (ahem). I say fake.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-KATE-SP...106?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35be02727a


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yuck... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330759465612


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yuck... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330759465612


seller is nikkisue102181; yuck indeed!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The only way that is authentic is if it's a Spazzolato Leather which was made in Italy. I'd have to see the country of origin tag.


 
The Spazzolato didn't have a flap, I believe. This does. And the plastic wrapped handles...never done by KS. It's also too small to be a Spazzolato.

Who would remove the tag?? The KS tags have a removable price anyway. I'd never spend hundreds on an Italian leather designer handbag and remove the tag.


----------



## marissk

Another hurl alert!




and a checked lining!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kate-Spade-/330759489034?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d02cd460a


----------



## nolanm2000

Authenticate pls


----------



## marissk

nolanm2000 said:


> Authenticate pls


What is that supposed to be?? What brand??


----------



## nolanm2000

Goyard st Louis pm


----------



## marissk

nolanm2000 said:


> Goyard st Louis pm


You're on a page for fake Kate Spade bags. I have no idea what "Goyard st Louis pm" means.


----------



## marissk

The "two strap fake" returns...BIN for only $124.99. So funny!! So fake!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...960?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1676840

From 2001tammymarie. What a mess...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...935?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2572b595c7

Seller krb_kdb says this is a "replica"...how about "butt ugly fake"????




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-TOTE-REP-/280915255169?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4167da9f81

Seller devo2nation says this is a "Sam"...I say it's a fake multi-stripe!




complete with ....wait for it.... a checked lining!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-M...138?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a76cf38c2


----------



## marissk

Seller lrr1974 says this is a kate spade cosmetic with a green polka dot lining (shown in a one square inch photo)...and it comes with a care card, which of course, is the key to authenticity!! Forget the fake label with the wrong font and the fact that KS cosmetics are covered in clear plastic and don't have seams covered in twill tape.




Look close at the one inch photo of the lining...squint!!! Looks just like the fake label on the outside!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...446?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35be06d0fe


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This one has been immediately relisted!




marissk said:


> Seller lrr1974 says this is a kate spade cosmetic with a green polka dot lining (shown in a one square inch photo)...and it comes with a care card, which of course, is the key to authenticity!! Forget the fake label with the wrong font and the fact that KS cosmetics are covered in clear plastic and don't have seams covered in twill tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look close at the one inch photo of the lining...squint!!! Looks just like the fake label on the outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...446?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35be06d0fe


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This one has been immediately relisted!


Grrrrr...it is fake, right??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

A fake "hanbag!" http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120944743231


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm not really sure. I don't like the look of the interior label. Maybe it's NOT a make-up bag, but some sort of pencil case. 



marissk said:


> Grrrrr...it is fake, right??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I'm not really sure. I don't like the look of the interior label. Maybe it's NOT a make-up bag, but some sort of pencil case.


Look at the spacing of the exterior label; the font and spacing aren't correct.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> A fake "hanbag!" http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120944743231


Seller removed it...did you contact her?? It sure went away fast!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/330759465612?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d02ccea8c... can't believe this atrocity is still listed!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/330759465612?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d02ccea8c... can't believe this atrocity is still listed!


Yup; I reported it, but sometimes the reports don't go thru. I'll email tonight and it'll go away in the a.m.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

yes, and she wants to know (nicely) how I know it's fake. She was scammed. 



marissk said:


> Seller removed it...did you contact her?? It sure went away fast!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> yes, and she wants to know (nicely) how I know it's fake. She was scammed.


Bummer. Someone always gets scammed when it comes to fakes. Sorry it was her.


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> Look at the spacing of the exterior label; the font and spacing aren't correct.


I asked for a better photo of the interior. But comparing the label to that on Kat's site, it's fake.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is a definite fake... no bout adoubt it! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330758366386


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is a definite fake... no bout adoubt it!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330758366386


POW! Gone.


----------



## marissk

Another two handle fake...seller karenb3231 says it's 'authentic'. Sorry! FAKE!





and (dare I say...) a friggin' checked lining!!!



Check out the fake label and horrible fabric...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...158?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b168b126


----------



## marissk

These sewn-on handles are always fake...so is that fake label! lookwutifound listed this as 'suede' and for BIN of 9.99. Lots of confidence in that price, eh?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...293?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab97bf80d


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Check this out. This seller has been known to sell fakes... Not sure about this one, as the pic isn't very clear. http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-LEATH...757?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2572b7db1d


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Check this out. This seller has been known to sell fakes... Not sure about this one, as the pic isn't very clear. http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-LEATH...757?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2572b7db1d


I emailed her for a clear photo of the label. The Coach bags she lists are also suspect. I am 99% sure this one is fake; there's no embossing on the rivets and the handle attachment along with that center seam are just so wrong.


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> I emailed her for a clear photo of the label. The Coach bags she lists are also suspect. I am 99% sure this one is fake; there's no embossing on the rivets and the handle attachment along with that center seam are just so wrong.


New photos are on the listing; it's authentic.

Now we know why we double check these things. Granted the photo she had was very blurry so it was hard to say one way or the other, but I'm glad she posted lots more photos.

We might be ruthless, but we're fair!!


----------



## marissk

Give me a break...dontwaittoolate relisted this mess. It still has "Stand alone with flat bottom w silver supports"





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-/170873151116?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c8d55e8c

mia_cheek lists this fake floral she received as a gift. If you look closely, you can see...




a checked lining!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-F...183?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2572b9d0c7

New version of a fake 'bow' bag from southerngal32073




http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-K...816?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc86d8298

Supposedly a Sam from bingoi1...




A 'Sam' with a checked lining??? NO!




But look closely at the label...the 'p' is floating in mid air... and the 'd' is gonna fall over backwards...wrong!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...624?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d34393bd0

aunt_pat brings us this fake wallet with a crooked fake label and says it's authentic (but dirty).




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pretty-Auth...t-/350579374297?pt=Wallet&hash=item51a028b8d9


----------



## marissk

Seller krystals-kloset-ny says this is authentic...




But check the wonky label and the zipper pull is wrong as well.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...298?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab97f6eca

lehman11barbara says this is authentic...but the label is wrong and those protective feet don't belong on this style of nylon bag!









http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...839?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f199987df


----------



## marissk

What the H E L L???


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

... and to go with the WTH above... check this out! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...=422857713210286292&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kate spade goes green and makes newest line from recycled lawn chairs!!!!




marissk said:


> What the H E L L???


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> ... and to go with the WTH above... check this out!
> http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ContactUserNextGen


the linky ain't worky!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> kate spade goes green and makes newest line from recycled lawn chairs!!!!


It's a knockoff of the much beloved (by me) Harveys Seatbelt bags.


----------



## marissk

Ugly!! Newbie seller loomainville says this is a 'knockoff' and would be a good gift for a teenager...cause teenagers deserve counterfeits???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/160838928304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2572bf47b0

Why oh Why won't this go away?!??? I hate it when listings fight me!

OK, it's gone. Whew. I work hard at this!


----------



## marissk

From seller towhite, BIN for only $59.99!




Check the fake label...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...128?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1fd345f0


----------



## marissk

Seller 2blondgirls says this is "the real deal"...um, not with that fake label and pointy feet!! 

Seller says "The only defect I can see, is a tiny smudge of dirt on the bottom of the purse on the white stripe. My camera wouldn't even pick it up even on the macro setting. I really see it as a design flaw. Why would they put the only white stripe on a purse at the bottom anyway?"....well, maybe "they" are counterfeiters and don't give a crap!!!













http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...357?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2572c016ed


----------



## marissk

randscaping says the trim is vinyl. It's ugly enough on the oustide...




and uglier on the inside...




but check out this...it's a first...that silly tab is actually embossed! It's all fake, but most often, it's just a blank piece of vinyl.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Kate-Sp...334?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2572c0ce6e


----------



## marissk

I love it when the label is just slapped on anywhere. This fake 'bow' bag is listed by japnels2012.




of course it has the ugly checked lining




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...697?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4167e24699

I must slay this before it reproduces...but why is it giving me grief?? It might survive till Monday when my secret weapon returns to work. Darn.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

What is this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...493?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2d65225


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> What is this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...493?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2d65225


I asked ECF about this ages ago...it's authentic with some kind of snake skin trim. It's been listed off and on for months. Kat said it's more canvas than denim. Check the zipper pull inside...it's the correct style and is made of the same snake skin embossed trim.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Icky floral straw thing. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221065790818


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly denim fake... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150851812167
Ugly pink striped fake... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290739542048


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly denim fake... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150851812167
> Ugly pink striped fake... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290739542048


 
Yeah, I'd say these are fake!!













I shall do my thing!


----------



## marissk

OK...I think this is really cute. Seriously. If it weren't fake, I'd actually covet it! jerriannscloset49 listed it.




except for the ugly lining! Counterfeiters use really ugly lining fabrics!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...737?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c669b5079

Meanwhile, back to ugly...listed by tippster1980




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...081?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4167e68609


----------



## marissk

This seller, bopp1238, lists this fugly fake bow bag and crappy wallet; she also has a fake Gucci and a Foach wallet. A multiple offender!! BIN for only $75!! HAHAHAHA!!




Check out this butt ugly llining!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35be114050


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Stupid-looking suede purse... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280916550375


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Stupid-looking suede purse... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280916550375


It is slain.


----------



## marissk

So fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...908?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2572c6cbec


ETA: My 1000th post. That's a lotta fakes...


----------



## marissk

Seller says she thinks it's a knockoff...ya think???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-/221066203433?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3378929129


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lord, help me Jesus! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140793758250... 'cause you know kate spade labels just peel right off!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Lord, help me Jesus! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140793758250... 'cause you know kate spade labels just peel right off!!!


Hey, come on...he's only asking $4.99 for both the wallet and bag, which he says has "hand handles"...





He's also got this mess, but says it's unbranded (another fake label falls off!)




and this Foach, which he calls "GG...ing", so I can't do a thing about it.





Shockingly, he's a TRS with a nearly 2500 positive feedback rating.


----------



## marissk

Such bad photos...but it's still an ugly fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/PINK-KATE-S...638?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c28f0bbc6


----------



## marissk

Ooooougly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...810?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1786352

Beotch relisted this...and it won't go away.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/PINK-KATE-S...406?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c28f12456

ughughugh...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Blac...260?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4167f28124

This mess has a fake fabric label glued on to it...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/LADIES-KATE...347?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4167f2817b


----------



## marissk

TRS larrygs71 calls this a "Kate Spade Rainbow Noel Purse Bubbly"; it call this a really ugly fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...788?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c669efe14


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Late night ugly...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130726887453


----------



## marissk

I guess I'm just speechless...





What would fit in here?? Not much!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Kate-Spade-Bag-/261061996621?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc881f04d

ewww...ick!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...627?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337897d593

So fake...anyone else sick of checked linings?? The seller (myworld7me) has mixed up the title of the listing, but I still found it!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Daniela-Mod...157?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6fedfb0d

Perhaps if that lining doesn't excite you, this one will:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Kate-...909?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337896cd0d

This is one of those "count the mistakes in the picture" bags...fake glued on label, fake dot Noel fabric, stupid bow, ugly lining....goes on and on. The seller says " In good condition the zipper inside does not work but the bag has a maget clip". Whew...at least the 'maget' works! Even more shocking, someone with more than 1500 feedbacks has bid on this!!!!!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261062075626


----------



## marissk

Doesn't matter if it's fake, the seller loreleicouture still wants money for it!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...501?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab98e7355


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

OMG. She thinks she really has something here!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271013535612


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> OMG. She thinks she really has something here!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271013535612


 
She DOES have something there...a butt ugly fake!




Fake label




Fake Made in USA tag




And a tall tale about buying it in 2002 and it's 100% authentic. WRONG!

I shall slay it.


----------



## marissk

UGGGly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/110912275707?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2e304fb


----------



## MissyAmerica

Hey guys,
I use this site all of the time to authenticate purses on Ebay.
I am pretty sad to see the things you have said about my bag.  I know there are a lot of fakes out there but unless I am going crazy I VIVIDLY remember going with my mother to purchase this bag in high school.

She paid a pretty penny for it, and I have cherished it since.  My bag is 100% authentic of that I am SURE.

I plan on going to the Kate Spade store this week and having them give me the thumbs up before posting it on Ebay again.

I value my positive feedback and do not want to put my account in jeopardy.  That is why I am jumping through these hoops.  I will say though that just because a purse is out of style doesn't mean you should report it to ebay.  If you look at ALL of the pictures you can tell it is the real deal.

I will continue to use this site but with a little more caution from now on.

Thanks.

P.S. My bag is the denim one a few posts up.


----------



## marissk

Well hi there.

Sorry you're offended, but both DFW and I stand by what we ssaid about this being fake. I'll post our evidence from THE authority in authenticating Kate Spade bags, which is a website owned by eBay-er elviscostellofan (aka "Kat"). 

1. The label is fake. Compare your label to Kat's authentic label. Note that there are many inconsistencies. One is where the words 'new york' start and end. On your label, the letter 'n' starts between the 'a' and 't' in the word 'kate'; this is incorrect. An authentic label has the word 'new' starting in the middle of the letter 't'. Ditto where 'new york' ends. Also, look at the letters 's' and 'p' in the word 'spade'; they are way too close together. Check the precise spacing in the authentic label.

2. The "Made in USA" tag is wrong. Compare your label the ONLY authentic "Made in USA" tag from Kat's website. Kat states "

Many bags, from 1996 - 2002, were made in the USA. If your bag was made in the USA, the tag MUST look like this: "
ihatecounterfeitbags.info/images/COO1.JPG 
She shows many examples of fake "Made in USA" labels, including this:


Another fake Made in USA label: 
ihatecounterfeitbags.info/images/fakelabel3.JPG

3.  Kate Spade made only TWO denim collections. Kat says in her FAQ:


9. Has Kate Spade ever made a *denim bag*? Yes. There are two types of authentic denim bags. The first is the 1999 "Kate Spade Texas" collection that Kate did for Neiman Marcus. NM is a large shareholder in the Kate Spade company and of course, their home office is in Texas. These bags are lined in madras plaid and have labels that say "Kate Spade Texas." "The second authentic denim collection was done in 1997. These bags have beige plaid lining."

All of this can be viewed on Kat's website:

http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/

Note that for #3 above, there was another denim collection after Kat wrote her FAQ. That was just a couple years ago and is called "dungaree", not "denim"; you can see examples of that with the Emily made in a Quinn style and in a diaper bag.

So, those are the facts. You won't get far going into a Kate Spade store because they will not authenticate anything. The staff there are sales people, not authenticators. Both DFW and I get paid by consignment shops and eBay sellers to authenticate Kate Spade bags. I have over 75 kate spade bags, including an authentic Texas denim AND an Emily Quinn. Most of my bags are pre-2005 as, like Kat, when the company was sold I became disenchanted.

I apologize if your feelings were hurt, but your bag is indeed counterfeit. I can point out other clues (like the straps and the construction of the side seems being incorrect), but the labels certainly speak for themselves.


----------



## marissk

Sorry...I messed up the attachments for made in USA labels...

The first is yours, the second is the authentic label.


----------



## MissyAmerica

Wow I am completely devastated.  It was hard enough for me to decide to sell my first and ONLY kate spade bag but to find out it's been fake all along is just horrible... I don't understand how it is legal for this bag to be sold in a store! I know it's been 10 years but is there anything I can do at this point?  I don't even know if they are still around but I guess I will just start by warning everyone that this bag was purchased at Plato's Closet in Omaha Nebraska.  My entire day is ruined.  Thanks for taking the time to point these things out to me.  If anyone needs me, I will be crying into my fake ugly Kate Spade.


----------



## MissyAmerica

On a side note, I think the worst part was coming across my bag HERE the one place I trust and turn to when I need help... I think as a group we should all try to be a little more considerate when we say the things we say.  If a bag is fake I agree we should all do our best to keep people from purchasing that bag but we don't need to make hurtfull comments and make someone feel stupid for believing they have a real bag.  Thanks again for the help though.  I really am greatful.


----------



## marissk

Missy, point taken. I truly apologize for hurting your feelings. And I'm beyond sorry you got taken. It is illegal to sell counterfeits; it's a violation of Federal law and eBay is monitored by the FTC to ensure compliance.

Again, I do apologize for hurting your feelings. But, have you seen some of these fakes with cowgirls and red sequined lips?? Or a silly bow stuck to it?? Now that's some UGLY!!

Let's kiss and make up...smooch!!!


----------



## MissyAmerica

lol I'm being a big baby and I know it... I just needed to vent for a minute.... It's all good now! 
I know for one thing the other two bags I plan on selling are coming here first... If I got fooled once I'm pretty sure it could have happened again!
With that said, anyone familiar with the Prada Robot Nylon totes??? I got one at a church garage sale in a pretty ritzy area.  It's reallllly dirty but I think it might be the real deal.


----------



## marissk

MissyAmerica said:


> lol I'm being a big baby and I know it... I just needed to vent for a minute.... It's all good now!
> I know for one thing the other two bags I plan on selling are coming here first... If I got fooled once I'm pretty sure it could have happened again!
> With that said, anyone familiar with the Prada Robot Nylon totes??? I got one at a church garage sale in a pretty ritzy area.  It's reallllly dirty but I think it might be the real deal.


There is a Prada forum here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/

And we're very happy to look at anything Kate Spade you have. We've got an Authenticate this... page and everything!!

I'm glad we're still cyber friends!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

My other name on eBay is sallymj105, and I think I messaged you with that exact same information that marissk posted above. 
It's sad that you were duped; it's good that you won't dupe anyone else! 
Is Plato's Closet a consignment store? 




MissyAmerica said:


> lol I'm being a big baby and I know it... I just needed to vent for a minute.... It's all good now!
> I know for one thing the other two bags I plan on selling are coming here first... If I got fooled once I'm pretty sure it could have happened again!
> With that said, anyone familiar with the Prada Robot Nylon totes??? I got one at a church garage sale in a pretty ritzy area. It's reallllly dirty but I think it might be the real deal.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lol... marissk and I are usually on this page all by our little selves... it's not often we see anyone else on this page. I guess that's why we're pretty open with our opinions of fake bags and their sellers!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Typical fake bow bag... in puke pink... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160840237568


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Typical fake bow bag... in puke pink... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160840237568


 
That's not just any puke pink bow bag...the seller says it's "authentic" and "RARE" puke pink bow bag with "4 posters to hold up without falling" and that it retails for $279!! Is that in Monopoly money???


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

4 Posters, huh? Can my posters be of Magic Mike? I'll hang them in my room! 



marissk said:


> That's not just any puke pink bow bag...the seller says it's "authentic" and "RARE" puke pink bow bag with "4 posters to hold up without falling" and that it retails for $279!! Is that in Monopoly money???


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Good grief... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...387?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c8012f93
Um, yeah right... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271014018451


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Good grief... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...387?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c8012f93
> Um, yeah right... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271014018451


 
The purple and green thing is giving me the creeps!






 This is the "yeah, right"...the seller says "This piece would complete any collector's collection of fine handbags. This is a genuine Kate Spade bag". This is what I call the infamous "two handle" style that shows up as counterfeit KS, Prada, and Gucci. But no designer ever made this style...it's just a cheap set of fakes. Seller is starting bidding at $159.95. Sounds like she got taken VERY badly by some thief.

One of my pet peeves...she lists these as "New without Tags" and says they're "brand new", even though she says she used them. Then they are NOT new!!






Both are gone. How much you wanna bet the "duet" thing shows up again??!!??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> 4 Posters, huh? Can my posters be of Magic Mike? I'll hang them in my room!


Have you seen that?!?!? I can't wait to go...maybe one day this week.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, I saw it. Not really my cup of tea-- LOTS of cussing... but the men are hot, hot, hot!!!




marissk said:


> Have you seen that?!?!? I can't wait to go...maybe one day this week.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, I saw it. Not really my cup of tea-- LOTS of cussing... but the men are hot, hot, hot!!!


I'm not into the cussing either, but I'll just plug my ears and open my eyes WIDE!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's another hurl-worthy fake... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271014057893


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Matthew McConahaughy (or however you spell it) does a dance to "Dr. Love" by Kiss. It's so yummy! 




marissk said:


> I'm not into the cussing either, but I'll just plug my ears and open my eyes WIDE!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here's another hurl-worthy fake... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271014057893


 
It's gone...and I would have bought it for the starting bid of $89.99. I'm hallucinating!





Cause it's got that awful pastel stripe lining!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Okay... I'm really not trying to be ugly... but WHY would you not have a pedicure before modeling designer shoes!?!?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...24530?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2572d495b2


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Okay... I'm really not trying to be ugly... but WHY would you not have a pedicure before modeling designer shoes!?!?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...24530?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2572d495b2


I have a thing about wearing someone else's shoes...and frankly, I'm rather nauseated looking at the photos. It's not just the feet (and why for the love of God do they have to be so close up?), it's the dirty insoles.

Gonna hurl...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Check out this label!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261062907931
Fake ks in lot... http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ContactUserNextGen


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You can buy some used bras, too, from her! 



marissk said:


> I have a thing about wearing someone else's shoes...and frankly, I'm rather nauseated looking at the photos. It's not just the feet (and why for the love of God do they have to be so close up?), it's the dirty insoles.
> 
> Gonna hurl...


----------



## marissk

Yours for only $24.99...seller says she believes this is authentic. Sorrry! Does the crooked label give it  away??






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mid-summer-...476?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1feb3834


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> You can buy some used bras, too, from her!


At least those can be tossed into the washer and dryer, but I don't want to wear anyone else's foot dirt!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Check out this label!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261062907931
> Fake ks in lot... http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ContactUserNextGen


Both the wallet and lot are slain (but you gotta give me the correct linkies...I'm an old broad!!).


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

What a goober I am! Sorry about the bad link, but glad you found the wallet! 



marissk said:


> Both the wallet and lot are slain (but you gotta give me the correct linkies...I'm an old broad!!).


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Early morning ickies! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290741468164
Not a fake, but uses "kate spade" keyword spamming! http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tylie-M...730?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab99ca122


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Early morning ickies! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290741468164
> Not a fake, but uses "kate spade" keyword spamming! http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tylie-M...730?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab99ca122


They are toast!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

A case of multiple tags--- so strange. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261062406031


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> A case of multiple tags--- so strange. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261062406031


Hmmm...I remember seeing this before. It was obviously made to deceive. It's gone...hopefully for good.


----------



## marissk

Haven't seen the 'bow' bag go animal on us...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...390?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c808dc6e


----------



## marissk

It amazes me what people try to sell. Yeah, sure it's fake, but the seller adds "the bag would be in great condition,but there's a 4 in what looks like a burn on the bottom of the bag.selling it has is."





Here's the bottom with the burn




A bit of a teaching moment...this lining is a combination of two different linings that are found on authentic bags. First, the little squares would be burgundy on an authentic bag. Second, the letter K is taken from a lining called the "sprinkle K" lining. On an authentic bag, the letter K's would be 'sprinkled' around the lining randomly. When it appears like this...it's counterfeit!!


----------



## marissk

This is listed by a resale boutique. Seller says it's "unique"; too bad she got taken badly.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...514?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a76fb340a

It. Just. Won't. Go. Away....grrrrr...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

A lot of fake crap and ugliness! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251104311524


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> A lot of fake crap and ugliness! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251104311524


So much for 100% guaranteed authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Holy Guacamole! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170875483449


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another icky ugly! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230823292888


----------



## marissk

This fugly DFW lists above is anther two handle bag with a matching 'insert' that is starting to show up. We saw another version yesterday. Here's a fugly pink version.





Here's the glued on fake lining and (you guessed it) the checked lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...888?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35be23efd8


----------



## marissk

Thou must lookest closely at thine label...it is wrong.




The letter 'a' is not correct




It's a good copy, but still fake; check the interior; the zipper is wrong




Even in the middle of the night, my 'fake' radar is working!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2c66ac9218


----------



## marissk

Seller tippster1980 listed this mess on 7/7; it was removed but not to be detered, she listed it again today. Is getting your account suspended worth 8 bucks??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...469?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416807659d


----------



## marissk

These two handle bags are starting to meld together!! Listed by tlshan3




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a76fc6569

Things are moving slowly at eBay so patience is requested...these will be removed!


----------



## marissk

Seller djdude expects $149.99 for this fake...




and it has that nice pastel stripe lining...ICK!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...123?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2f630db


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another fake received... you guessed it!! "As a gift!" Gosh, if I had a dime everytime I heard that one! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230823330589


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Did you check his Dooney and Bourke? 



marissk said:


> Seller djdude expects $149.99 for this fake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it has that nice pastel stripe lining...ICK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...123?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2f630db


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261064069154... has an authenticity disclaimer.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Another fake received... you guessed it!! "As a gift!" Gosh, if I had a dime everytime I heard that one!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230823330589


 
And she expects $119.99 for it...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261064069154... has an authenticity disclaimer.


 
You'd think that a TRS with all that positive feedback would know YOU CAN'T SELL FAKES ON eBAY!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Did you check his Dooney and Bourke?


Yup, and I reported it, too. Doobey and Fake!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's another icky bow bag with puke-pink stripes. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221068564955


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here's another icky bow bag with puke-pink stripes. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221068564955


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> Seller tippster1980 listed this mess on 7/7; it was removed but not to be detered, she listed it again today. Is getting your account suspended worth 8 bucks??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...469?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416807659d


 
Oh, the seller removed this herself. Frankly, I think sellers that relist an item AFTER being told by eBay they couldn't sell the item deserve to fry.


----------



## marissk

Just. So. Ugly.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

... had cherry purse here, but then looked again and saw you already listed it! lol!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> ... had cherry purse here, but then looked again and saw you already listed it! lol!


Things are moving kinda slow at eBay, so hang in whilst they work out the bugs. Uglies will go away eventually!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake kate spade purse... with disclaimer!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190701468705


----------



## things i lov3

My friend was so shocked I told her BluFly had sold fakes.
I emailed Juicy Couture to ask them about ASOS and Shopbob, Endless etc.

They advised only to buy from Juicy Couture, Norstroms, Neinam Marcus, Saks Fith Avenue etc. Major department stores they do not authorise anyone else.

Oh what to do. The Juicy Couture bag is reduced from $265.00 to $135. Do I take the risk??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Um... you're on the "kate spade" fake forum... I'm not sure what to tell you about that. However, I would listen to them and not buy from those sites. 




things i lov3 said:


> My friend was so shocked I told her BluFly had sold fakes.
> I emailed Juicy Couture to ask them about ASOS and Shopbob, Endless etc.
> 
> They advised only to buy from Juicy Couture, Norstroms, Neinam Marcus, Saks Fith Avenue etc. Major department stores they do not authorise anyone else.
> 
> Oh what to do. The Juicy Couture bag is reduced from $265.00 to $135. Do I take the risk??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another icky bow bag... with a disclaimer!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320942605919


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160841591424... kate spade in capital letters???


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Another icky bow bag... with a disclaimer!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320942605919







UGH!!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160841591424... kate spade in capital letters???


 
And it's 'only' $195!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake kate spade purse... with disclaimer!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190701468705


 
oh, dear...


----------



## marissk

The label is fake and oh, that checked lining!! surada314 lists this.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...431?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2572ebf5af


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

OMG. More icky fake bow bags.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/130728945206?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e700d6636
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271015811389
Ugly stripe with capital k and s...  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271015775189
Ugly straw with peeling-off label! http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Kate-S...644?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d30123ac


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

OMG... the seller of the capital k and s is FULLY aware that it is fake... she obviously doesn't care that she's going to completely defraud someone!!! 




dawnsfinallywed said:


> OMG. More icky fake bow bags.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/130728945206?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e700d6636
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271015811389
> Ugly stripe with capital k and s... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271015775189
> Ugly straw with peeling-off label! http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Kate-S...644?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d30123ac


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> OMG. More icky fake bow bags.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/130728945206?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e700d6636
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271015811389
> Ugly stripe with capital k and s... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271015775189
> Ugly straw with peeling-off label! http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Kate-S...644?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d30123ac


 
Here's the ugly straw thing. Seller says it's "RARE"...good thing. More fakes this ugly we can live without!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> OMG... the seller of the capital k and s is FULLY aware that it is fake... she obviously doesn't care that she's going to completely defraud someone!!!


 
The seller is kswc1960, in case this comes back.






I'll slay it.


----------



## marissk

A few more fakes...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...063?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a770f46e7

Ugly 'bow' bag; looks like it was made out of an ugly rug...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Never-used-...389?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f19cd193d


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Either it's returned, or it hasn't been slain yet!! And the person still doesn't care that it's fake! I told her that it's illegal and she just said, "Thanks." LOL! 




marissk said:


> The seller is kswc1960, in case this comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll slay it.


----------



## marissk

Seriously. Ugly.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...546?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec015feb2

Strange ugly fake 'bow' bag




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec0161bc1

So very ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Stripe...303?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231fac1b8f


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Either it's returned, or it hasn't been slain yet!! And the person still doesn't care that it's fake! I told her that it's illegal and she just said, "Thanks." LOL!


 
Some of the listings just get caught up in the queue at eBay. Don't know why. Some go away quickly, others don't. I'll email my contacts and get them to pull the ones that are still listed. I'll mention the Q&A you've had (it will be in the listing anyway) so they can see she is blatantly violating eBay policies.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's another fugly fake... http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-KAT...180?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c66b87ef4


----------



## marissk

Gross. Ugly. Fake. This is from a TRS no less...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-KAT...180?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c66b87ef4


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here's another fugly fake... http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-KAT...180?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c66b87ef4


Ha!! We posted at the same time!!


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> Seriously. Ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...546?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec015feb2
> 
> Strange ugly fake 'bow' bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec0161bc1


 
The seller of that Seriously. Ugly. bag above changed the listing to state it's fake. How nice.

Sadly, that awful 'bow' bag sold for $65.00 (shocking, I know). I did send it off to eBay to get it yanked anyway...


----------



## marissk

One more striped bag and I'm gonna hurl...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...556?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c66b947a4

seller cathy.ray6 listed this mess again. She says she believes it's authentic cause she bought it in a fancy garage sale. BARF. eBay already yanked it once!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-pur...662?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8b1b306


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The second ugly thing here... the tan thing with the bow... it SOLD!!! 



marissk said:


> Seriously. Ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...546?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec015feb2
> 
> Strange ugly fake 'bow' bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec0161bc1
> 
> So very ugly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Stripe...303?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231fac1b8f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Still listed!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190701928180&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is from the same seller that KNOWS she's selling the fake. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271015782048


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The "Gimme A Break" Award goes to...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320943381889


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake with bad label...  http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...309?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8b44d9d


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The second ugly thing here... the tan thing with the bow... it SOLD!!!


Yeah, I know. I told eBay about it in my email this morning. I'm on the others listed below as well. Their system is seriously not working!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The "Gimme A Break" Award goes to...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320943381889


 
We're seeing a lot of this type of yugly fabric


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake with bad label... http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...309?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8b44d9d


 
and it's yugly!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is from the same seller that KNOWS she's selling the fake.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271015782048


Hopefully both will be gone soon


----------



## marissk

Two yugly fakes from the same seller (nbro4719). She even says they are "knockoffs"!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-d...548?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c90ab0ac





http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-w...291?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c90a9453


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Now she's trying to sell this as a "replica, Palm Beach Linen" because I told her that this type of label was ONLY used on the PBL. Are people really that ignorant of basic laws? 




marissk said:


> We're seeing a lot of this type of yugly fabric


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

That guy (*sbaumann-2012*) has been selling a TON of fakes for ages. There is at least one fake Prada and one fake Coach in his feedback. (Or, at least, I THINK the Coach is fake.) He obviously does NOT care if he's selling counterfeit goods. 




dawnsfinallywed said:


> The second ugly thing here... the tan thing with the bow... it SOLD!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's a FUCCI from sbaumann-2012. Claims it's authentic. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...002?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec015f8aa


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here's a FUCCI from sbaumann-2012. Claims it's authentic. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...002?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec015f8aa


I just emailed my secret weapon with the details of this fake Gucci and about fakes he previously sold. eBay yanked that ks fake.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Even with a slight hangover... I can still spot 'em! LOL! (In fact, they piss me off even more!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130729402747


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Even with a slight hangover... I can still spot 'em! LOL! (In fact, they piss me off even more!)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130729402747


 
And of course it was a "gift". Friends don't gift friends fakes!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm noticing a LOT of "Prada" bags w/ authenticity disclaimers. I don't know enough about Prada to make a decision of what is authentic or not. However, I bet anything with an AD is a fake...


----------



## marissk

Seller says THIS GREAT ESTATE SALE FIND A REAL BEAUTY THE HANDLES ARE BEADED MAKING FOR EASY TO CARRY.... WAS TOLD THIS IS A KATE SPADE PURSE BUT THERE IS NOT WRITING ON IT TO IDENTIFY AS KATE SPADE BUT IT LOOKS LIKE HER STYLE.

BARF!!!!!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-WHITE...272?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3378cd5380


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I'm noticing a LOT of "Prada" bags w/ authenticity disclaimers. I don't know enough about Prada to make a decision of what is authentic or not. However, I bet anything with an AD is a fake...


I don't know much about Prada either, but I do scan them because there are MANY obvious fakes that are just like fake kate spades, in particular that two-handle thing, the one handle thing with the metal strap attachment, and colorblock uglies. You'd be surprised how easy it is to spot those fakes!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Why do I see this in my mind's eye with a ks label???
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Caram...227?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d02fb82bb


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's baaaaaaaaaaaaack!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Kat...603?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f19d4d2a3


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Why do I see this in my mind's eye with a ks label???
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Caram...227?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d02fb82bb


Yup...how about that! I reported it. You'll also see that style with a fake Gucci label, just as you saw a fucci two-handle fake last night.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's baaaaaaaaaaaaack!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Kat...603?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f19d4d2a3


 
"Classic" my arse. Classic fake, yeah.


----------



## marissk

DFW, check this out. I say it's fake.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...003?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a201795bb


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I don't know... it seems okay. What makes you think it's fake? The label looks okay... I don't see any real huge warning signs... 




marissk said:


> DFW, check this out. I say it's fake.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...003?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a201795bb


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't know... it seems okay. What makes you think it's fake? The label looks okay... I don't see any real huge warning signs...


The first photo is blurry...made the label look like it had the wrong spacing. I looked at the other photos; it does look OK.


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> Yeah, I know. I told eBay about it in my email this morning. I'm on the others listed below as well. Their system is seriously not working!!


 
Even though it's sold, eBay removed the listing; this means the buyer was informed that it was not authentic.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Why do I see this in my mind's eye with a ks label???
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Caram...227?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d02fb82bb


 
This hot mess could also have paraded itself as a fake ks label




Counterfeiters aren't too original!


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> This hot mess could also have paraded itself as a fake ks label
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Counterfeiters aren't too original!


And another (we saw this in camel color plastic earlier today)


----------



## marissk

Seller hinsock says this is " Definitely the funnest looking Kate Spade summer bag available! As you will see this style is rare and I haven't been able to find listed like it! "

Gimme a break...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...570?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1987430a

Seller has paired this with a pair of shoes (WHY??); this is so fake!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Gre...60623?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35be3a552f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This makes me wanna yak! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120947356677


----------



## marissk

Oh good grief....the "purse tote satchel handbag Real Kate Spade beige black unique square design" from 528henderson is BACK!!!
Seriously, how many times do I have to pull this PoS??? He keeps lowering the price but IT'S STILL FAKE!!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/purse-tote-...327?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231fb8aa7f

This seller states it's a "look-alike"...you mean FAKE???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Summer-Bag-...254?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231fb2baae

Seller cls494 lists this "FANTASTIC" fake...just right for Halloween!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...677?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c29063405


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This makes me wanna yak!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120947356677


Yak away!! It is hurl worthy!

Listings are getting stuck in the system at eBay, but I'm on it...


----------



## marissk

Two fakes from the same seller (kyspann). So sick of these one-handle fakes




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Kate-...557?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c292325b5

And sick of fake 'bow' bags in this ugly fabric.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...187?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c29230cd3

How on earth would anyone think this is authentic?? Seller mostlycloudy847 asks $79.99 for this mess!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...110?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7018e33e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake plaid... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Tote-/320944003444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab9c0d974


----------



## marissk

Seller alwayslivenlearn2 says it's "genuine"...





But check out the fake labels!





Notice the captial K and S...that was NEVER done by kate spade; world famous for lowercase letters everywhere! And yes, that checked lining...another famous fake!




The pointy feet are also a sign of a fake AND you can see from the rub that the trim is vinyl, again, NEVER used by kate spade.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-purse-/110915227134?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d3100dfe

The label is fake on this one.




Notice how small the letter 'a' is compared to the other letters
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Tote-/320944003444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab9c0d974


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jeez, it never ends... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/320944066053?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab9c1ce05


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Jeez, it never ends... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/320944066053?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab9c1ce05








You think that fake label could be any bigger??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk, I need your email address. I need a second opinion on a Linda's Stuff wallet! Please!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> marissk, I need your email address. I need a second opinion on a Linda's Stuff wallet! Please!


PM'ed ya...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Just forwarded it to you! 



marissk said:


> PM'ed ya...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fakerooni!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...132?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4168300a8c


----------



## marissk

Fake diaper bag; glued on fake label from seller memalynne.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...132?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4168300a8c

Tiny fake 'bow' bag...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-purse-/251106945658?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7723ea7a

Seller blue7890_0 wants $54.99 for this...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEVER-USED-...815?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1b2823f


----------



## marissk

Seller goincrazy765 listed two fakes for one low, low price. Ridiculous!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Ladies-Purses-/251107070566?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7725d266


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Icky fakies!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...085?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564b512335
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140798677573


----------



## marissk

Two handle too fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...573?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c8415245

What the heck is this?








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...085?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564b512335


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Icky fakies!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...085?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564b512335
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140798677573


Got 'em...it would help if I clicked "Submit Reply", huh??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Simply UGLY... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/170877925735?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c91e3967


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

All I can say is... LOL LOL LOL! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271017376391
Not quite as funny, but definitely as fake! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261066731418


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This hideous thing sold!!!! 



marissk said:


> seller blue7890_0 wants $54.99 for this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/never-used-...815?pt=us_csa_wh_handbags&hash=item43b1b2823f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Marissk, you have to see this! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orange-and-...246?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab9953c9e


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This hideous thing sold!!!!


eBay pulled it, so hopefully the seller didn't pay yet (or got a refund).


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Marissk, you have to see this!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orange-and-...246?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab9953c9e


 
People...when you see a label glued off center onto a piece of vinyl, you just might be looking at a FAKE!!!!!






Sadly, this will sell before eBay comes back to work on Monday, but they'll still take action if it's not pulled before it sells.


----------



## marissk

Oh my giddy aunt...what a mess!!! Seller ashliepebbles has sold fakes before.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-/261066678250?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8c95fea

I've seen this somewhere before...fake! creag2




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...317?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35be44f6a5


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Simply UGLY... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/170877925735?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c91e3967


 
It matches my lawn chairs!!! shadow121457


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> All I can say is... LOL LOL LOL! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271017376391
> Not quite as funny, but definitely as fake! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261066731418


 
Your kindly worded messages must have worked as the sellers ended the listings


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

As the dude on Swamp People would say, "Choot it! Choot it!" (Which, I assume, means, "Shoot it!")
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160843931631
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110916228440


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Icky bow bag... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280921608809


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> As the dude on Swamp People would say, "Choot it! Choot it!" (Which, I assume, means, "Shoot it!")
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160843931631
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110916228440


 
Must be a "low country" thing! I did choot both of them but I must be firing me some blanks cause dey ain't dead!











Ditto the icky wicky bow bag


----------



## marissk

Seller mnhsales says this is authentic. Um, no...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-New-York-/261067274300?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8d2783c

tclark1




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...808?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231fcc72e0

Tell me...how do you sell something with photos like this and list it as "Kaye Spade"?? kimanson80 received this as a 'gift'...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kaye-Spade-...516?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab9d24e7c


----------



## marissk

Fake!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...A-/120950381184?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c29345a80

Seller free_stuff_auctions says this is genuine. Yeah, genuine junk! BIN for $129, which is just to darn funny.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...034?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f19f05f1a

seller sellingfromcarmel says $109 is a great price for this hideous fake...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/290744663561?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1bb7e09


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hideous!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Okay, he's "selling" an unbranded purse, but if you win it, you get 2 fake kates for free. HUH??? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320945029306


----------



## NCBDTeam

I never knew there were so many fakes on eBay!!!
Hey, if I find a Kate Spade can I take pics and have you lovely ladies authenticate for me? 
I have never purchased one because im not sure what to look for in a real one...I'm sort of a thrift store junky


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Sure! We'd be glad to look at it for you! 




NCBDTeam said:


> I never knew there were so many fakes on eBay!!!
> Hey, if I find a Kate Spade can I take pics and have you lovely ladies authenticate for me?
> I have never purchased one because im not sure what to look for in a real one...I'm sort of a thrift store junky


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake and ugly... Elvis didn't sing about this!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320945555049
Typical fake bow bag... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221072461304


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake and ugly... Elvis didn't sing about this!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320945555049
> Typical fake bow bag... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221072461304


 
Blue suede blues...






But someone's eBay magic is working cause the fake bow bag is gone!!


----------



## NCBDTeam

dawnsfinallywed said:
			
		

> Sure! We'd be glad to look at it for you!



Certainly appreciate it!


----------



## marissk

Another fake bow bag...seller is starting bidding at $80, but you can BIN for $150. I think that's in Monopoly money...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Blue-K...304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3378f20df8


----------



## marissk

Come on...if you saw a bag that was this ugly on the outside...




and even uglier on the inside...




would you think it's a designer bag worth lots of $$$$??? blondiee21911 does.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/290744971331?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1c03043


----------



## marissk

Newbie seller starlevi1234 says this is a "Prada crocidille skin luxury handbag". Now I've never seen me a real "crocidille" before, not even for 1500 American dollars, not even at Neiman Marcus.

Show of hands, please...how many of you believe this is "crocidille"??? 

Oh, no, wait...I just translated "crocidille" and in English, it means "vinyl"!!! GASP!!! 





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-croci...868?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3378eb901c


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I sent her a friendly message, and she pulled it herself. She was very nice about the whole thing! 



marissk said:


> Blue suede blues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But someone's eBay magic is working cause the fake bow bag is gone!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Did you report this? I did. The label is crooked! 



marissk said:


> Newbie seller starlevi1234 says this is a "Prada crocidille skin luxury handbag". Now I've never seen me a real "crocidille" before, not even for 1500 American dollars, not even at Neiman Marcus.
> 
> Show of hands, please...how many of you believe this is "crocidille"???
> 
> Oh, no, wait...I just translated "crocidille" and in English, it means "vinyl"!!! GASP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-croci...868?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3378eb901c


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Did you report this? I did. The label is crooked!


 
Yes, of course! The whole thing is a mess.

I hate it when sellers are bold-faced liars...sorry, but that listing is just one big lie.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I sent her a friendly message, and she pulled it herself. She was very nice about the whole thing!


 
You're more patient than I am. I've given up contacting sellers because I'm sick of the verbal abuse I get back...or just plain being ignored. I'll contact a TRS with tons of perfect feedback because they most often have been taken in, but the newbies just tick me off.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another ugly fake... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261067900841
Has a capital K AND an authenticity disclaimer... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130731186148
Bad labels... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261067883248
Icky bow and metal tag... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290744989544


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Another ugly fake... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261067900841
> Has a capital K AND an authenticity disclaimer... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130731186148
> Bad labels... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261067883248
> Icky bow and metal tag... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290744989544


 
Another ugly fake... and only $65!





Has a capital K AND an authenticity disclaimer... 






Bad labels... and so much more is wrong!





Icky bow and metal tag... Seller lists that last ugly bow bag I posted above


----------



## marissk

Want a fake vinyl bag for $12 that looks like your great aunt's curtains?? Here you go...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Multi...268?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c92d9144


----------



## lizgirl17

lol you guys are funny ive seen these bags at thrift shops i didnt know they where fake i just didnt buy them cause their ugly lol


----------



## marissk

lizgirl17 said:


> lol you guys are funny ive seen these bags at thrift shops i didnt know they where fake i just didnt buy them cause their ugly lol


Well, if we didn't embrace our senses of humor, we'd got NUTZ with these fakes!! Unlike fake LVs or other designers, fake KS bags are hysterically ugly!!


----------



## marissk

Yes, this is a re-list of a bag that was pulled by eBay. Bad fire312fox, bad.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...819?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab9dd30d3


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This seller sent me the following message after I told them their bag was a fake, and after eBay pulled it. And this was the only message they sent! Why wait until AFTER it's pulled!? Senseless! 

*"And what makes You such an expert ? As a matter of fact can You Show me your qualifications....
- mnhsales"*

Here's what I sent him back-- the rude arse!! And for the love of pete! Get a pedicure before you post your feet for the world to see! Ewww!!!

*Dear mnhsales,
Well, I DO have qualifications... but I don't think I'll share them with you, as you have such a snarky attitude. Suffice it to say, EBAY thinks I'm an expert. 
Here... read this... http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-Spot-a-Fake-Kate-Spade-Bag-PART-4?ugid=10000000009529009."
*



marissk said:


> Seller mnhsales says this is authentic. Um, no...


----------



## marissk

THAT'S why I don't contact sellers, especially newbie sellers who don't make a living selling handbags!! All some sellers care about is the almighty dollar and they don't give a damn who gets scammed in the process. My philosphy is to let eBay pull the listings and they can vent at eBay, not me. I'm sick and tired of the crap some sellers dish out. I've learned in the past year that life is too short to have to deal with arseholes.

The trust & safety team comes back to work in the wee hours of tomorow a.m. He's on my list of reports.




dawnsfinallywed said:


> This seller sent me the following message after I told them their bag was a fake, and after eBay pulled it. And this was the only message they sent! Why wait until AFTER it's pulled!? Senseless!
> 
> *"And what makes You such an expert ? As a matter of fact can You Show me your qualifications....*
> *- mnhsales"*
> 
> Here's what I sent him back-- the rude arse!! And for the love of pete! Get a pedicure before you post your feet for the world to see! Ewww!!!
> 
> *Dear mnhsales,*
> *Well, I DO have qualifications... but I don't think I'll share them with you, as you have such a snarky attitude. Suffice it to say, EBAY thinks I'm an expert. *
> *Here... read this... http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-Spot-a-Fake-Kate-Spade-Bag-PART-4?ugid=10000000009529009."*


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake stripe with weird metal hardware and cone feet! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150858217972
2-for-1 fakies! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280922523467
Icky floral. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261067992977
Keyword spamming. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320945384838


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Most of time, people are grateful.
The ones that aren't are laughably arrogant and rude. I think it's funny! If it gets to where they are too much, I just delete their next messages before I read them. 
Like the witch who sold that tan and black bow bag up there... she's the seller of a prior bag, and she's a piece of work. Her last message to me, I just deleted it... it wasn't even worth the energy to read her crap. 



marissk said:


> THAT'S why I don't contact sellers, especially newbie sellers who don't make a living selling handbags!! All some sellers care about is the almighty dollar and they don't give a damn who gets scammed in the process. My philosphy is to let eBay pull the listings and they can vent at eBay, not me. I'm sick and tired of the crap some sellers dish out. I've learned in the past year that life is too short to have to deal with arseholes.
> 
> The trust & safety team comes back to work in the wee hours of tomorow a.m. He's on my list of reports.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh, and SOMEONE is working at eBay, because that firefox bag up there is gone!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Oh, and SOMEONE is working at eBay, because that firefox bag up there is gone!!!


 
Some things are getting pulled by the system, but most are not. That's why I'll be checking in with them tomorrow.


----------



## marissk

The counterfeiters must have had a lot of this mugly fabric!! Seller tikinthec says she bought this on eBay last year. She got taken, that's for sure!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...977?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8dd6f91

Mugly on the outside...




Muglier on the inside!!




Who really thinks a designer would do that?? huh??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...242?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8dd0ef2

nikkiangels lists these butt ugly fakes. She says "PLEASE look at my other listings of purses....I tried my best in pics to detail this purse to show Authenticity.....I've been a Member with Ebay for *10 yrs*, I am not a scammer or wholesale seller". If you also look at the fake Coach and fake Chanel she's got listed, you'll see she has a remarkable economy with the truth. This is really a matter for eBay to deal with.




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280922523467


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Guess what? mnhsales relisted that hideous fake. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261067274300


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake stripe with weird metal hardware and cone feet! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150858217972
> 2-for-1 fakies! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280922523467
> Icky floral. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261067992977
> Keyword spamming. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320945384838


Got 'em!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Guess what? mnhsales relisted that hideous fake.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261067274300


I don't think it ever got pulled; that item number is the one on my watch list.


----------



## marissk

What the heck??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...112?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8df7b88

The seller newsboyslovr says this is authentic. Not quite. Another one handle fake.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...972?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231fd9b9f4

I had to enlarge the photo, but the label is fake (even though I looked at the pics for "clerity"). And KS never used "crushed velvet".




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...993?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c293e3919


----------



## marissk

OK...one more fake bow bag today and I'm gonna hurl...




And one more black/white checked lining...hurl!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Kat...306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3378f91e92

Two fuglies from the same seller (tmcca018)




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...546?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c9325cea





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...404?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c9325c5c


----------



## marissk

blondiee21911 relisted this mess after eBay pulled it. She also lists another fake. I'll let eBay deal with her.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/290745249843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1c47033
_ETA: she removed both of the fakes._ 

Seller sunnykell1 listed several authentic ks bags, but disclaims authenticity on this one...it's fake.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-tote-bag-/110917215844?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d32e6664


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

*She also sent me this message after I told her that her label was only used on the PBL collection...*

*thank you for your input...I purchased this purse back in 2001 from her Palm Beach collection directly from the website, so certainly hope its real...thank you again 
*

*LOL LOL LOL LOL! Yeah, right! And I'm Jennifer Anniston! 
* 


marissk said:


> nikkiangels lists these butt ugly fakes. She says "PLEASE look at my other listings of purses....I tried my best in pics to detail this purse to show Authenticity.....I've been a Member with Ebay for *10 yrs*, I am not a scammer or wholesale seller". If you also look at the fake Coach and fake Chanel she's got listed, you'll see she has a remarkable economy with the truth. This is really a matter for eBay to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280922523467


----------



## marissk

I just spewed diet Coke all over my monitor...

Oh, and by the way, Kate Spade did sell via a website in 2001!!!!!

Not to worry...eBay will take care of it. You should see the creed on the fake Coach she has listed. And the horrific label on the fake Chanel. 



dawnsfinallywed said:


> *She also sent me this message after I told her that her label was only used on the PBL collection...*
> 
> *thank you for your input...I purchased this purse back in 2001 from her Palm Beach collection directly from the website, so certainly hope its real...thank you again *
> 
> 
> *LOL LOL LOL LOL! Yeah, right! And I'm Jennifer Anniston! *


----------



## marissk

Seller says it's authentic, but the label is a clear fake (spacing of letters is wrong)





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...092?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a77405984


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> I just spewed diet Coke all over my monitor...
> 
> Oh, and by the way, Kate Spade did sell via a website in 2001!!!!!
> 
> Not to worry...eBay will take care of it. You should see the creed on the fake Coach she has listed. And the horrific label on the fake Chanel.


 
Speaking of which...let's memorialize the others...






Right...a $3000 Chanel bag has this scrap of a label that looks like it was stitched by a 12 year old.  NOT!





 Does this look like "full grain leather" like the fake creed says?? Or does it look like ...ummm... plastic??





Ever see a more crooked creed?? And no serial number.


----------



## marissk

fake multistripe




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...309?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8e158dd

The embossed label is fake, as is the fabric and style




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...023?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f19fcf1cf

Fake two-handle style and augly mugly fabric!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...407?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3378faebe7

Didn't I see this before from eyez_on_gr8_buyz?? The labels are fake, but seller says it's authentic.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Kate-...057?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35be538819


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

OMG!! She cannot really trying to be hawking these as authentic!!



marissk said:


> Speaking of which...let's memorialize the others...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right...a $3000 Chanel bag has this scrap of a label that looks like it was stitched by a 12 year old. NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this look like "full grain leather" like the fake creed says?? Or does it look like ...ummm... plastic??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see a more crooked creed?? And no serial number.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> OMG!! She cannot really trying to be hawking these as authentic!!


Apparently. I'm sure she bought them from the Coach and Chanel websites in 2001...

Come on, seriously, when did e-commerce come into fashion?? Maybe 5 years ago?? Certainly not 11 years ago!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Everything we've posted in the last 2 days has been pulled! Good job, Marissk!


----------



## marissk

Oh so ugly! 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gently-Used...284?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4168519514

Glued on fake label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/280921018675?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The butterfly bag was pulled by the seller after I sent her a message. I contacted the suede seller too...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The butterfly bag was pulled by the seller after I sent her a message. I contacted the suede seller too...


And did ya notice the alleged "PBL purchased from the website in 2001" was pulled along with her other fakes. The score is eBay 3, nikkiangels -3!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Everything we've posted in the last 2 days has been pulled! Good job, Marissk!


 
There were about 50 fake Pradas pulled as well. 

Good job, eBay!! I just report 'em!


----------



## marissk

Yes, we've seen this before...how fake! taoqro00




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...170?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d3396812

A bevvy of ugly striped fakes! jenna 817




http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-K...879?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a204bb8e7


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

How good are you at Dooney and Bourke? Is this a genuine set? I like it. I bought a new D&B wallet today from Belk. It's very pretty. I paid about $100. I wanted the kate spade, but it was $200... and I just couldn't bring myself to do it! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...625?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c29464241


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

How about this set? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...357?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a773185ad


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Okay, so calling it an "Offbrand kate spade" makes it okay... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Offbrand-Ka...205?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7747d01d


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> How about this set?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...357?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a773185ad


I know a tiny bit about Dooney. I have about 20 Dooney bags, but most vintage or really new. The tassle tote and wallet is real, but I don't know about that black one. I know they did a collection of croc embossed bags and wallets (I have a wristlet). It looks like a barrel bag.

There are a couple experts on the eBay discussion forum; they're quick to respond.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Okay, so calling it an "Offbrand kate spade" makes it okay...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Offbrand-Ka...205?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7747d01d


 
Not in my world...
we have the world's smallest fake that was re-listed...jandt9995, you can't do that!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is hilarious!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...845?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231fe415cd


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is hilarious!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...845?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231fe415cd


 
Oh, my! Seriously, how stupid do counterfeiters think we are???


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

So, I've totally seen this bag with a fake ks label... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310414794238


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dawnsfinallywed said:


> So, I've totally seen this bag with a fake ks label... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310414794238


 

And this one, too... http://www.ebay.com/itm/authentic-p...882?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c29228ea2


----------



## marissk

Just use a lot of glue and that label will stick to anything! sellusomething1time is the seller.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...036?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a093294

Gotta love a nice fake matching wallets from nebravesgirl2010. She lists two sets (matchy matchy must be big in Nebraska):




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...484?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c86e1ac4





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...191?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c86dfa5f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

She's got a Dooney that I bet is fake, too! 



marissk said:


> Gotta love a nice fake matching wallets from nebravesgirl2010. She lists two sets (matchy matchy must be big in Nebraska):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...484?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c86e1ac4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...191?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c86dfa5f


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> She's got a Dooney that I bet is fake, too!


I think that's OK. It seems to be an IT tassel tote. There's not enough info to tell one way or the other, but the way the tassel is constructed looks correct.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

A blind person put this label on! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280923739914


----------



## marissk

Smack that label on anywhere!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...914?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41685c170a

Can you imagine ANY designer over the age of 6 putting these fabrics together??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here are some fake Pradas...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-purse...169?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1cc7829
http://www.ebay.com/itm/faux-leathe...059?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c93ccecb


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here are some fake Pradas...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-purse...169?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1cc7829
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/faux-leathe...059?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c93ccecb


I reported them!! eBay asks that we report these obvious fakes because apparently, no one else is. Anything that doesn't go away will be in my daily report to them.


----------



## marissk

Seller got this as a gift. Ugh!




and of course...the checked lining with the blank tab!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a20587031


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221070865239&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123... admits via message that it's "likely counterfeit."


----------



## marissk

Seller meinob lists 2 Fake Spade bags and a really fake Foach. Also has negative feedback over a Chanel. Hmmm...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...242?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c66deb472





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c66dea9cb
The "Foach"





So ick.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...637?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d34285ed


----------



## marissk

ARGGHhhhggghhh!! UGLY!! Seller carolynm2816 says it's "cute and flirty". I've never had a handbag flirt for me...I just wanna throw up in it!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

It's so ugly, she listed it twice...this time saying it's very playful and flirty. I've never had a handbag be playful either




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...721?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4605bc75c9

_ETA: I am positive this was listed before...I rember the "POLK-DOT" heading_


----------



## marissk

Oh, ick. Bidding starts at $49.99...don't miss out!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...707?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d343bacb


----------



## marissk

Fake denim. 





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...754?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8f52502


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> Fake denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...754?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8f52502


 
Oh, and the seller (orin_schmitt) has two more fake KS he lists...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...164?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8f53a24





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...332?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8f51f74

And even worse...a fake Hermes. He says it's made in China and looks like an original. Sure...and I look like Jennifer Anniston!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I've never seen this fake before... but it's a fake, nonetheless!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...983?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d340878f


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I've never seen this fake before... but it's a fake, nonetheless!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...983?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d340878f


 
I was gonna ask you about that one. The label is so close, but not quite. And it should span a seam. Also, that checked lining with no inside label....ICK!


----------



## marissk

I can't imagine how painful this would be to carry... oma8867




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...902?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a205df8de

Seller firstfruitfinds says this is a "hard to find pattern". Yeah, only 100000000 of them were made by the counterfeiters.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/230827470581?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

Uh, oh...another "duet"...so very fake! keraw43112 is starting bidding at $79.99




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...275?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a16760b


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yep, and this is a relist!!! It's already been pulled once! Apparently she doesn't believe eBay! 




marissk said:


> Uh, oh...another "duet"...so very fake! keraw43112 is starting bidding at $79.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...275?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a16760b


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yep, and this is a relist!!! It's already been pulled once! Apparently she doesn't believe eBay!


Oh, it is a re-list! I knew I'd seen it before! The original listing is 271014018451; even though it's gone, I'll let eBay know about it.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200794700786
Fakey-poo!


----------



## marissk

Blurry, but oh, so fake! rosebrandes2012
Why do seller post photos like this????





Already slain...POW!


----------



## marissk

Fake, fugly, faux so wrong...  kham9167




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/280924514615?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416867e937


----------



## marissk

seller kroulhac says this is authentic. Sure it is...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Tote-Bag-/230827702725?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35be6739c5

Turns me off of cherries... seller bettyg5332 says it's authentic. HAHAHAHAHA!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...380?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a190a9c


----------



## marissk

I think she's learning impaired...this is the THIRD time this seller has listed this fake!!! She lists it as new even though she said she used it.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...756?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a19b7f4


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Okay, so I understand that many people have no clue what is what when it comes to designers, but for pete's sake... if the label is CROOKED, that should tip 'em off!!


----------



## marissk

Fugly ugly fake! olingrb




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-purse-/300744509325?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4605c5078d

Subjecting a baby to this 'diaper bag' is just mean!! UGH!! blk**




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...2973324?pt=US_Diaper_Bags&hash=item1c295be80c

The purse is an authentic multistripe, but the seller spoils it with a fake wallet and disclaims authenticity of the wallet. Just throw that wallet out!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-KAT...039?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1dd34cf

I don't know what this bag thinks it is...but it's fake! xsmart




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...656?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c8864308


----------



## marissk

More fakes...
rosebrandes2012 has listed a fake before. Here's another fugly.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/200794875167?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec04ea51f

We've seen this thing with the zigzag edge many times...here's one too many. Seller brycedstafford says this will make a nice bag to "show off". No thanks!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...277?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35be68d22d

Fake fugly bow bag...seller 2007summerk says she doesn't believe it's authentic; well then, toss the fugly thing into the trash!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...238?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba01f49e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

fake... http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...238?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba01f49e... and admits that it "might be!"


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> fake... http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...238?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba01f49e... and admits that it "might be!"


It's been a long day of fugly fakes!! Yeah, she says "do not believe it is authentic". But she also says "please pay with paylal"...that must the be fake PayPal, huh?? Monopoly money??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

How'd you miss this atrocity!?!? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/251111753635?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a776d47a3


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Icky, poopoo! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130732727132


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Check out the too-low label and the cone-shaped label.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...891?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d032b7e93


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> How'd you miss this atrocity!?!?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/251111753635?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a776d47a3


 
Yeah, so that but had to run and hurl... Seller smmh1958 starts bidding at 'only' $75.00


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Check out the too-low label and the cone-shaped feet.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...891?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d032b7e93


 
Gross me out! Can the photos be any more blurry?? (or is it me)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yuck! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261069858121


----------



## marissk

Why do sellers keep trying to sell their fakes?? We've seen this one before from sooteerex.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...601?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a1c10e9


----------



## marissk

Fakes from all over...
From the UK




http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KATE-SPADE-BAG-/170878851575?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27c92c59f7





http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-K...74?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a773beaae


----------



## Acouturelady

Yes definitely! I remember  the old listing


----------



## marissk

Acouturelady said:


> Yes definitely! I remember  the old listing


It's gone now and I'll keep an eye out for its retun. You have a good memory!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Burberry kate spade??? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120953301512


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Burberry kate spade??? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120953301512


 
The nerve...Is the concept of not listing fakes escaping sellers?????






I shall begin the process of slaying it.


----------



## Acouturelady

I thought eBay was tightening up on this. They should really just kicked that seller off


----------



## marissk

They are trying, but it's overwhelming and I doubt they have enough staff to deal with it all. Besides, hiring people who are experts in spotting fakes is probably not something they want to do, so they rely on us.

When I'm in charge...I will require every listing to include terms and conditions that state that the seller certifies that the item is authentic and does not violate any trademark or copyright laws. If the item is determined to be counterfeit or to violate any laws, the seller's contact information will be turned over to Federal authorities. And then I will spank them.


----------



## momofbudnchum

Hi - can you help me authenticate this YSL Muse?  I wasn't sure where to post this, since there doesn't seem to be an authentication section under YSL.  If its in the wrong place, can you help redirect me to the proper link? : )  Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120950390853?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## marissk

momofbudnchum said:


> Hi - can you help me authenticate this YSL Muse? I wasn't sure where to post this, since there doesn't seem to be an authentication section under YSL. If its in the wrong place, can you help redirect me to the proper link? : ) Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120950390853?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
Hi!!

You gotta dig deep, but here it is:

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...please-read-rules-use-format-post-534837.html

that will get you started!


----------



## momofbudnchum

Thank you, appreciate it!!! : )



marissk said:


> Hi!!
> 
> You gotta dig deep, but here it is:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...please-read-rules-use-format-post-534837.html
> 
> that will get you started!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

They really need some NICE people to start reporting Pradas. There's one over in the Prada forum who said she does it, but I bet she's not very nice to anyone about any of the listings... she said that her eBay accountS have been suspended numerous times because of the messages she's sent to the sellers of the fakes-- and then they complained-- so eBay kicked HER off. I imagine that a lot of the issue is the tone and attitudes of the messages.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...uArhnVoxc6E99WFOv%2Fc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc... here's a fake Prada that sold. Please report it anyway... maybe we can help the buyer get her money back. She left negative feedback about this bag.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...uArhnVoxc6E99WFOv%2Fc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc... here's a fake Prada that sold. Please report it anyway... maybe we can help the buyer get her money back. She left negative feedback about this bag.


 
My powers end once the listing closes, but I will report it tonight and they will pull it early in the morning. The seller and the buyer will be notified and the buyer will be able to back out.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

fake and puke-green! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330766562846


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> They really need some NICE people to start reporting Pradas. There's one over in the Prada forum who said she does it, but I bet she's not very nice to anyone about any of the listings... she said that her eBay accountS have been suspended numerous times because of the messages she's sent to the sellers of the fakes-- and then they complained-- so eBay kicked HER off. I imagine that a lot of the issue is the tone and attitudes of the messages.


My inside buddy tells me that she looks forward to my reports because I'm a "hoot". We're all just working girls trying to rid the world of fakes. Why not be nice?? It doesn't got a thing and gives you less wrinkles!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> fake and puke-green! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330766562846


 
Yugly!


----------



## marissk

Fake label... js112651




http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kate-Spade-/170881622330?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c956a13a

So sick of this fake style  kikikinsm




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/290747231548?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1e2ad3c

Seller says the zipper pulls have kate spade logo...OK someone should tell Kate Spade they did that!! FAKE! Newbie seller littlethingsinlife7




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...7?pt=US_Girls_Accessories&hash=item4d0339ad75


----------



## marissk

So, here's what the seller (geniestreasures) has to say about this fake:

Genuine (stated by owner, purchased at Nordstrom's)
KATE SPADE Small Baguette
The inside of the bag is plain and has a "made in korea" tag 
the bag passes the "How to tell if a Kate Spade bag is Genuine" test from eHow 

WRONG!!! Says me:
Owner is lying; never purchased at any store
looks like a tote, not a baguette
no "made in" tag is sewn into the bottom seam
doesn't pass any test I've ever seen!!





TAKE THAT EVIL FAKE!! You're SLAIN!!

OK...it's official...no more coffee for me!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Better yet, don't contact the sellers AT ALL... just report the item! 



dawnsfinallywed said:


> They really need some NICE people to start reporting Pradas. There's one over in the Prada forum who said she does it, but I bet she's not very nice to anyone about any of the listings... she said that her eBay accountS have been suspended numerous times because of the messages she's sent to the sellers of the fakes-- and then they complained-- so eBay kicked HER off. I imagine that a lot of the issue is the tone and attitudes of the messages.


----------



## marissk

The seller of this fake Burberry plaid fake kate spade bag (whew) 




added this to the listing:

*PS: I just got an email from another Ebayer and she said is is not a real Kate Spade, so I am trying*
*to take it off but cannot, if you are interested please **know although pretty purse it is probably not real.*​No problem!! I slayed it!!​


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yeah, I reported it again as having an authenticity disclaimer. No way she could have gotten away with it with both of us on her trail! Lol! Like hounddogs!



marissk said:


> The seller of this fake Burberry plaid fake kate spade bag (whew)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added this to the listing:
> 
> *PS: I just got an email from another Ebayer and she said is is not a real Kate Spade, so I am trying*
> *to take it off but cannot, if you are interested please **know although pretty purse it is probably not real.*​
> 
> No problem!! I slayed it!!​


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ebay pulled this. So, I hope that seller gets her money back now!





dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...uArhnVoxc6E99WFOv%2Fc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc... here's a fake Prada that sold. Please report it anyway... maybe we can help the buyer get her money back. She left negative feedback about this bag.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yeah, I reported it again as having an authenticity disclaimer. No way she could have gotten away with it with both of us on her trail! Lol! Like hounddogs!


We were having a little problem with my light sabre at eBay, but it seems to be working. May the force (continue to) be with me...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ebay pulled this. So, I hope that seller gets her money back now!


Yeah, I emailed by pal and she took care of it. The seller needs to open a claim, though, not just leave negative feedback.


----------



## marissk

WHY must sellers make stuff up?? Seller sreleets posted this unbeliveably fake Gucci and says not only is it 'authentic' but... 






"This purse looks like it wan't even used. I can't confirm that, but the purse is in excellent shape. Almost like it was just brought home from Saks Fifth Ave. It has been sitting in my wife's closet for years, and the *retail *was somewhere around *$1,500.00*"

Give me a break!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Check this out... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120953531145


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Check this out... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120953531145


I didn't know what to make of that and the 'diaper bag and changing pad' she has listed. The labels are too blurry. What do you think?? Stay or Slay??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm not sure yet... Let me see what she says. I asked her if she guaranteed authenticity. Let's wait for a day... 

I'd say that the diaper bag is real... 



marissk said:


> I didn't know what to make of that and the 'diaper bag and changing pad' she has listed. The labels are too blurry. What do you think?? Stay or Slay??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I'm not sure yet... Let me see what she says. I asked her if she guaranteed authenticity. Let's wait for a day...
> 
> I'd say that the diaper bag is real...


 
I've got the original laptop tote and it uses the same kind of velcro, which we know isn't something KS uses very often. Keep me posted.


----------



## bowbowb

Oh my !! Theres so many fake bags out there! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly and fake... reminds me of a barn dance. I'm not sure why... but it's the first thing I thought of! LOL!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180933067864


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Rare, me arse!!! IT's freakin' fake! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170881769217


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

She guarantees that it's authentic. I think she's right. 



marissk said:


> I've got the original laptop tote and it uses the same kind of velcro, which we know isn't something KS uses very often. Keep me posted.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly and fake... reminds me of a barn dance. I'm not sure why... but it's the first thing I thought of! LOL!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180933067864


 
Slain.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Rare, me arse!!! IT's freakin' fake! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170881769217


They quiver at your word...she removed it!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm laughing so hard at this one!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261070523279


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yuck! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110918727067


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Even I can tell this is a fake Prada. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280925407469


----------



## Ibbygirl

dawnsfinallywed said:


> We could work on an eBay guide. There's already one about labels, but not one with examples of fakes. Kat's sites are REALLY helpful, but some of the skeptical sellers, I think, may take it more seriously if it was something ON and associated with eBay. We could ask her if we could use some of her pictures...



Hi I'm new here. Do you have a link to Kat's guide to fakes?  Thanks so much.


----------



## marissk

Ibbygirl said:


> Hi I'm new here. Do you have a link to Kat's guide to fakes? Thanks so much.


 
Hey Ibby,

It's here:

http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/

Note that she stopped keeping it updated several years ago, but it's still THE defiitive guide.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yuck! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110918727067


 
Right...a hot pink bath towel made into a tote?? Gimme a break. I shall slay it.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I'm laughing so hard at this one!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261070523279


 
We've seen this before, but she admits using it!! ICK!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

She also started a new one... http://handbagobsessions.info/fakes .  You can replace the /fakes with /stripes, /leathertrim, /oddballs. However, the home page for the site isn't up and running. 




Ibbygirl said:


> Hi I'm new here. Do you have a link to Kat's guide to fakes? Thanks so much.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> She also started a new one... http://handbagobsessions.info/fakes . You can replace the /fakes with /stripes, /leathertrim, /oddballs. However, the home page for the site isn't up and running.


 
That's some serious ugly!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

How about this Prada bag? Seller says she bought it a Neiman Marcus... but she's only starting the bidding at a buck-fiddy!? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320948655153


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is what happens when I sleep (really) late!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300745324855
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120953679314


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> How about this Prada bag? Seller says she bought it a Neiman Marcus... but she's only starting the bidding at a buck-fiddy!?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320948655153


 
I don't know enough about Prada to make a call on that one. I agree a buck fiddy cent is low, but she has a higher BIN price. I'm gonna check out the Prada board and learn more. Perhaps we can (GASP) ask them for help (after I claw my eyes out).


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is what happens when I sleep (really) late!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300745324855
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120953679314


 
That stripe thing won't go away. My mojo appears to be broken again. I'm glad we haven't been flooded with fakes.


----------



## marissk

How bout this mess for 99 cent?? sharonjlallred11 will take 9.99 for this.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Red-Ka...523?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c296ae8ab


----------



## marissk

A friday fake! seller becky2244




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...855?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4605d17937


----------



## marissk

We've seen this before... seller kw543211




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...071?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257358eeb7

Next week we'll see this with a fake Prada or Gucci label!! 9338brandon




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-wallet-/140804708309?pt=Wallet&hash=item20c89d57d5 
or this fake Gucci he has for $29.99. Get real.


----------



## marissk

Gimme a break...this seller (jourdanjtt14) also has negative feedback for not sending a pair of Coach shoes; she's got them listed again! And her mom gave her this gem




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Kate-...284?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d35ea3c4


----------



## marissk

Ain't seen this mess before...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...398?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d34659a4e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

OHHH EMMM GEEE! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200795731906
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261070846505


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

THis is back for a THIRD time-- back-to-back. You gotta be kidding me.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...198?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a2b0f2e


Actually, it's the FOURTH time...


----------



## marissk

Oh my giddy aunt...I don't make this stuff up! saintdenis1965





and if that isn't bad enough..."check" the lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec05bb7c2

seller martinmarx67 says this is "A NICE looking purse for a price of only 9.99."




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item3cc908fa29


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> THis is back for a THIRD time-- back-to-back. You gotta be kidding me.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...198?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a2b0f2e


 
It's actually the 4th time! This one will be "it" for her. Come Monday, when my buddy comes back to work, it will be removed for one final time. She actually keeps raising the price! What a joke.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake Hatteras... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170881726907


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake Hatteras... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170881726907


 
And it's icky!


----------



## marissk

Plaid madness!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...446?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35be75fa06

The fakes keep getting uglier!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

More ugly... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170881726907


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> More ugly... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170881726907


Isn't that the fake Hatteras you have above?? Has Miss Dawn been hitting the moonshine??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup, been hittin' the still in the woods behind my house! I think I meant this... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221076968178&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



marissk said:


> Isn't that the fake Hatteras you have above?? Has Miss Dawn been hitting the moonshine??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yup, been hittin' the still in the woods behind my house! I think I meant this... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221076968178&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 
Oh THAT ugly! She posted on the discussion forums on eBay about this and someone told her that it was indeed fake. I suspect she'll pull it.


----------



## marissk

So, this isn't a fake Kate Spade, but I want to show another example of how counterfeiters (and apparently, some eBay sellers) think people who buy handbags are either brain dead or stupid!

The seller calls this a "Black velvet/satin Prada hand purse with white stitching, stunning!"






Check out the label...





Seriously, WHO would think this is authentic?????


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Goodness gracious! Go see what "the expert" on the Prada forum has to say about it! 



marissk said:


> So, this isn't a fake Kate Spade, but I want to show another example of how counterfeiters (and apparently, some eBay sellers) think people who buy handbags are either brain dead or stupid!
> 
> The seller calls this a "Black velvet/satin Prada hand purse with white stitching, stunning!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the label...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, WHO would think this is authentic?????


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This red thing is still there...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120953956523


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Goodness gracious! Go see what "the expert" on the Prada forum has to say about it!


 
I'd NEVER open myself up to a flogging (unless it was from Christian Grey)!! I'll just wallow in my "ordinary" bags and stay happy!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This red thing is still there...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120953956523


 
Yeah, everything I've reported since Friday afternoon is still there. My light sabre is in for repairs and the repair people have the weekend off. They must hate Monday mornings cause I'm usually standing in line with a list of 30 or 40 fakes that need to be slain!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

HOW did we miss this? Its ugliness just screams at ya!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160844541104

Well, crap... nevermind... it's been pulled already...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> HOW did we miss this? Its ugliness just screams at ya!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160844541104


 
I blame the margaritas...





ETA: eBay pulled it before it ended!!


----------



## marissk

Listed by j-dub (j-Dub motorsports, who ought to stick to motorsports); he says this is "patent leather", which is another way of saying "plastic".





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...602?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1f1ebca


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pink stripes, metal tag... typical ugly fake... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221077590114


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Pink stripes, metal tag... typical ugly fake... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221077590114


 
Got it...(well, I don't actually "got it" and am glad I don't)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think I'm going to do it!!! SELL some of my precious kates!!! UGH! I just don't carry handbags... I'm into clutches or shoulder bags. I have 5 on my bed right now that I may sell! What do you think, Marissk!?


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I think I'm going to do it!!! SELL some of my precious kates!!! UGH! I just don't carry handbags... I'm into clutches or shoulder bags. I have 5 on my bed right now that I may sell! What do you think, Marissk!?


 
I know what you mean...I'm contemplating selling some of mine, but I won't do it till you're done. List 'em...let's see what happens!

What are you going to list??


----------



## marissk

Another two handle fake 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...415?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba1a671f


----------



## marissk

Just so ugly! Seller straberi17





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...592?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d36b85d8


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm just not "feeling" handbags right now. I have:

a gorgeous pink/coral leather handbag with wooden handles. It has a canvas pink/white stripey thing down the center-- a rose Grenada Pru... It's pretty much pristine!
a small Deauville stripe that's a little dingy.
a hot pink patent leather with dot noel imprints and silver handles-- a Melrose Noel Jayden. The silver handles are a little worn from my grubby little hands.
A straw Cabo-- white with pink, yellow, and purple flowers all made of raffia... with round handles. (It may not be a Cabo, but looks like one.)
A tan suede, Prescott Anabell handbag with gold handles. Has a little scruffing on bottom and in corners, but is in fabulous shape!
 



marissk said:


> I know what you mean...I'm contemplating selling some of mine, but I won't do it till you're done. List 'em...let's see what happens!
> 
> What are you going to list??


----------



## marissk

Sounds great!! I was gonna list a few Quinns and Sams. I have too many of them (it's like a rainbow in my closet!!).



dawnsfinallywed said:


> I'm just not "feeling" handbags right now. I have:
> 
> a gorgeous pink/coral leather handbag with wooden handles. It has a canvas pink/white stripey thing down the center-- a rose Grenada Pru... It's pretty much pristine!
> a small Deauville stripe that's a little dingy.
> a hot pink patent leather with dot noel imprints and silver handles-- a Melrose Noel Jayden. The silver handles are a little worn from my grubby little hands.
> A straw Cabo-- white with pink, yellow, and purple flowers all made of raffia... with round handles. (It may not be a Cabo, but looks like one.)
> A tan suede, Prescott Anabell handbag with gold handles. Has a little scruffing on bottom and in corners, but is in fabulous shape!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

What Quinns do you have!? I bet you have that one with the astroturf on it! HAHAHA... Just kidding! I know how you feel about that bag!





marissk said:


> Sounds great!! I was gonna list a few Quinns and Sams. I have too many of them (it's like a rainbow in my closet!!).


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Two uglies from same seller!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271022561583
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Hand-Bag-/271022561063?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a341727


----------



## marissk

It's actually kinda cute...but I'm in to more timeless styles (as if I have all the time in the world!).

I was planning on listing a Tarrytown Quinn in black boarskin the coral dot Noel patent Quinn (unused) that was so popular two years ago. I also have the dungaree denim Emily, but I'm keeping that. I've also got a Connoly Cape Cod in perfect shape and a red Sawyer that I never used.



dawnsfinallywed said:


> What Quinns do you have!? I bet you have that one with the astroturf on it! HAHAHA... Just kidding! I know how you feel about that bag!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Two uglies from same seller!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271022561583
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Hand-Bag-/271022561063?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a341727


 
And her (claudialg2012) feedback sucks.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I have the coral dot noel patent makeup bag! I love that pattern. How much do you want for your Quinn? 




marissk said:


> It's actually kinda cute...but I'm in to more timeless styles (as if I have all the time in the world!).
> 
> I was planning on listing a Tarrytown Quinn in black boarskin the coral dot Noel patent Quinn (unused) that was so popular two years ago. I also have the dungaree denim Emily, but I'm keeping that. I've also got a Connoly Cape Cod in perfect shape and a red Sawyer that I never used.


----------



## marissk

Now this is some UGLY!! Two uglies from the same seller (smatask)




http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kate-spade-/320949943057?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba1b7b11

GAG!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...103?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba1b6f87


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I didn't notice the ugly bow bag... but both are gone!! Yay! And the seller up there with the floral and suede bags-- she removed them herself! Two less for eBay to worry about! 




marissk said:


> Now this is some UGLY!! Two uglies from the same seller (smatask)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kate-spade-/320949943057?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba1b7b11
> 
> GAG!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...103?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba1b6f87


----------



## marissk

Seller solomon27carolyn says this is a "factory outlet kate spade purse". HAHAHAHA!! Direct from the counterfeiters!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Factory-Outlet-Kate-Spade-Purse-/120954801262?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c2977cc6e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly... and GONE!!!



marissk said:


> Seller solomon27carolyn says this is a "factory outlet kate spade purse". HAHAHAHA!! Direct from the counterfeiters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Factory-Outlet-Kate-Spade-Purse-/120954801262?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c2977cc6e


----------



## marissk

Wow...my light sabre must be working again!!



dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly... and GONE!!!


----------



## marissk

Seller jmcclell864 received this as a gift...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...368?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51a05e9a18

Seller debgal9964 offers this fugly for 99 cent





http://www.ebay.com/itm/womens-kate...949?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c297a113d


----------



## marissk

Seller is question whether or not this is vintage. How about whether or not this is FAKE! Cause it is! Another "estate sale find".




http://www.ebay.com/itm/RED-FABRIC-...350?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35be7f5046

Two butt ugly fakes from boborobin




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...101?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c66f992cd





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...582?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c66f98126


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The Lord's Day Fuglies...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130735806016
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...296?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51a05fc2b0


----------



## marissk

More fake denim...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-KATE-SP...122?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35be8087e2


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yucky multi-stripe knockoff... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130735878375


----------



## marissk

Won't this daisy nonsense go away??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...043?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c29803fa3


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yucky multi-stripe knockoff... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130735878375


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The Lord's Day Fuglies...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130735806016
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...296?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51a05fc2b0


 
The seller removed this one...





This one is still listed


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake McFakerton... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/130735952978?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e70785452
Typical ugly bow bag... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200796707633


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake McFakerton... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/130735952978?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e70785452
> Typical ugly bow bag... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200796707633


 










It's too late at night for such ugliness!


----------



## marissk

fake ugly multistripe




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...0778529?pt=US_Diaper_Bags&hash=item25737419a1


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

All I can say is, "LOL!" (And it has an AD!) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160850730340


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> All I can say is, "LOL!" (And it has an AD!) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160850730340


 
What amazes me is that this TRS with over 2000 positive feedbacks doesn't know that you CANNOT list counterfeits!! He disclaims authenticity to the roof!


----------



## marissk

Butt ugly! brandyenjo




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/271023415762?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a4121d2


----------



## marissk

Gross. Ugly. Ick. Seller c2nelson2102 says it looks like a woven wool sweater. Not any sweater I'd be caught dead in. But for only $14, this can be yours...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...981?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a77a16ca5

ETA: Good Lord....someone bought this! Fortuntely, eBay yanked the listing before harm could be done to the buyer (who, frankly, needed to be protected from herself!


----------



## marissk

You'll all be shocked that I actually contacted this seller (consignwithusnow) instead of reporting it as fake!! Shocking, I know, but the seller has a positive feedback rating over 16,800. Every once in a while, I'm nice. Obviously, the seller got scammed over this and shouldn't pay the price.

If the seller is mean to me, I shall wield my mighty light sabre!!






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110922460656

ETA: Got a fast and polite response from the seller who quickly removed the listing. That's a GREAT seller!


----------



## marissk

Here's a good example of a fake that can fool people:





This label is absolutely fake





The embossed zipper pull was never (EVER NEVER) made by kate spade. If you see the name "kate spade" on a zipper pull, you're looking at a fake. Oh, kate spade has never attached do-dads like these to a zipper pull.









I can't tell you if the seller knew she was buying a fake, but this bag was made for one purpose: to deceive and rip someone off.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

WTF is that!?!?!?!?





marissk said:


> Here's a good example of a fake that can fool people:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This label is absolutely fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The embossed zipper pull was never (EVER NEVER) made by kate spade. If you see the name "kate spade" on a zipper pull, you're looking at a fake. Oh, kate spade has never attached do-dads like these to a zipper pull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you if the seller knew she was buying a fake, but this bag was made for one purpose: to deceive and rip someone off.


----------



## marissk

Ever so fake! mwsmith850




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...810?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41689a8aea

Sing along..."Look for the crooked label when you are buying a coat, dress or fake..." ryansdad21122




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...=816922889281594010&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> WTF is that!?!?!?!?


 
As I said...it's a "teachable moment"!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

That thing was a hot mess!!! 





marissk said:


> As I said...it's a "teachable moment"!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Laughable. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160851245389
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300746902036


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Laughable.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160851245389
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300746902036


 
Glad I'm wearin my Depend's...





The other one is toast.


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> Glad I'm wearin my Depend's...


 
Here's the other fugly





I'll go slay 'em


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hey Marissk! Those kate spades I'm gonna sell... what would you start the bidding at? The dingy Deauville, I thought $9.99. But the leather is in great shape... so what do you think?


----------



## marissk

The seller (cruisingtp) says: " I bought for my girlfriend but she didn't like and I couldn't bring it back so I'm putting it up for sale." Yeah, give your girlfriend a fake she doesn't like and the counterfeiters are not likely to take it back!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...=819085215993987731&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hey Marissk! Those kate spades I'm gonna sell... what would you start the bidding at? The dingy Deauville, I thought $9.99. But the leather is in great shape... so what do you think?


 
I think you should start bidding at what you would pay for them on the secondary market. If you want them to sell, pricing low will ensure you get the out of your closet!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I put them up for sale! I hope they do! 




marissk said:


> I think you should start bidding at what you would pay for them on the secondary market. If you want them to sell, pricing low will ensure you get the out of your closet!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hideous, typical, blech! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230829916798


----------



## Ibbygirl

marissk said:


> Hey Ibby,
> 
> It's here:
> 
> http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/
> 
> Note that she stopped keeping it updated several years ago, but it's still THE defiitive guide.



Thank you so much.


----------



## marissk

To start out the day, we have this mess from tnt_squared:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Kate-S...601?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c97e69e1

and this hot mess from vendiend01




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...748?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba2c6db4

no, it's not your eyes...the photos are very blurry (why do sellers do that??) But seller nycbambi1017 manages to post a clear photo of the fake label








http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...727?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a77a67c87

Hurry and get this fake 'bow' bag before the label falls off completely! Seller dkaegreen says it "Has been used but there is still lots of life left. Few dents in black at bottom of bag." Someone burn this thing! BIN for $50!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...798?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35be89027e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Late morning fugly fakes! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230830060379
GOtta get me one-- faux leather and polyester!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300747186891
Fake multi-stripe... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150864546936


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yellow "pleather" trim and blue stripes. HUH? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180936793555


----------



## marissk

I've been shirking my responsibilities by selfishly attending to some health issues...I know, I'm a selfish hag!! All those listings above have ended which means someone else's mojo is just as potent as mine!!

So here's a new one...






http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-KATE-S...306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c299391fa


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think my mojo has returned!! Don't worry... I had ya covered! lol! How is everything!? 



marissk said:


> I've been shirking my responsibilities by selfishly attending to some health issues...I know, I'm a selfish hag!! All those listings above have ended which means someone else's mojo is just as potent as mine!!
> 
> So here's a new one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-KATE-S...306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c299391fa


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Blurry pic, but baaaad label! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271022050357


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LOL! Seller says this is part of the "Cabana Stripe" collection... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261072832982


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Um. Yeah. "Sequence and Marilyn Monroe." 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150864982537
Metal tag, metal handles... never! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271024260725


----------



## marissk

Gotta love a clueless seller. Newbie seller (10crystina) lists this as "Kate Spade Strip Collection Handbag". OK, everybody strip...
She goes on to say 
_*"You are bidding on a Authenic Kate Spade Cabana Stripe Handbag"*_

You think that crooked fake label would give you a clue?? Or the glued on label inside??









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...982?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc92749d6


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

And, via message, although I've pointed out to her pics of a real Cabana Stripe, kat's web page, the fact that the labels are wrong, etc., etc., she STILL swears it's real!! Please slay this hideous thing! 
UPDATE: Now she says that it MAY not be a Cabana Stripe, but it's still real, as she got it at Macy's! She's either completely delusional or a big, fat liar!! 



marissk said:


> Gotta love a clueless seller. Newbie seller (10crystina) lists this as "Kate Spade Strip Collection Handbag". OK, everybody strip...
> She goes on to say
> _*"You are bidding on a Authenic Kate Spade Cabana Stripe Handbag"*_
> 
> You think that crooked fake label would give you a clue?? Or the glued on label inside??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...982?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc92749d6


----------



## marissk

Another ugly fake stripe bag




http://www.ebay.com/itm/multi-strip...293?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53ee080405

We've seen this hot mess before as well! And the seller says if this is a knockoff, it's a real good one. OK. it's not a "knockoff"...it's COUNTERFEIT! And a real bad one.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...852?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33796ae1cc


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> And, via message, although I've pointed out to her pics of a real Cabana Stripe, kat's web page, the fact that the labels are wrong, etc., etc., she STILL swears it's real!! Please slay this hideous thing!
> UPDATE: Now she says that it MAY not be a Cabana Stripe, but it's still real, as she got it at Macy's! She's either completely delusional or a big, fat liar!!


 
I vote for BIG fat liar!! Come on!! I'll call my bud and see if she can slay it. I did report it, but I seem to be 'shooting blanks'...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake Pradas...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150864820898&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310417063161&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I am, too, this morning. The "good knockoff" above is gone already, but the others are still there. 



marissk said:


> I vote for BIG fat liar!! Come on!! I'll call my bud and see if she can slay it. I did report it, but I seem to be 'shooting blanks'...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Now she's threatening to report me to eBay and her lawyer for threatening her!! LOL! I told her to PLEASE contact them both, so that she can bring attention to herself selling counterfeit merchandise. 

Oh, and she pulled it herself!!! 



dawnsfinallywed said:


> And, via message, although I've pointed out to her pics of a real Cabana Stripe, kat's web page, the fact that the labels are wrong, etc., etc., she STILL swears it's real!! Please slay this hideous thing!
> UPDATE: Now she says that it MAY not be a Cabana Stripe, but it's still real, as she got it at Macy's! She's either completely delusional or a big, fat liar!!


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> I vote for BIG fat liar!! Come on!! I'll call my bud and see if she can slay it. I did report it, but I seem to be 'shooting blanks'...


 
It's gone. And may it stay gone!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake multi-stripe Pia... yucka... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180937559466


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake multi-stripe Pia... yucka... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180937559466


 
Slain.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Puke green and fuuuuugly! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180937634212


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Whoa boy... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110924392087


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Whoa boy... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110924392087


 
Sorry to be slacking again...trying to get my butt in gear!

Was that relisted?? I had reported that fugly!!


----------



## marissk

This seller (eheasman972012) lists this mess as " KATE SPADE of NEW YORK " ELOQUENT HANDBAG "

How nice...none of my handbags are "eloquent". Maybe that's French for COUNTERFEIT!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...317?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2320491335

dawn_bowman2012 relisted this fugly!! And starts bidding at $59.99. I wouldn't give her fifty cent! She needs an eBay spanking.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kate-Spade-/110924392087?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d39be697

Fugly multi stripe fake from wendyfergusoncanada, who starts bidding on this thing at $60.00




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...897?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337975fdb9

This puppy won't go away. It's now listed by sheilalive in tuttle oklahoma. The label is fake (the letter 'a' is wrong, as is the character spacing)




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...248?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba3d6f38


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake graphic dot!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221081125624


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake graphic dot!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221081125624


 
That's also a re-list bramsey2011


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake "leather" with jagged edge! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290750095902


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another fake multi... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230830605834


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake "leather" with jagged edge! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290750095902


 
Man, I hate that bag. It's vinyl, not leather and the selle (nhrehp13) says the center closes with Velcro, which is WRONG and _"You are bidding on an Authentic / Gently Used *Kate Spade Handbag"*_
_*



*_


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Another fake multi... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230830605834


 
I reported it...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm sure they'll be gone in the morning!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

There just must be millions of these hideous bags out there... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221081236059


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Marissk... whatever you're doing, you GOTTA see this... LOL LOL LOL!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261062761488


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> There just must be millions of these hideous bags out there... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221081236059


 
UGH


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Marissk... whatever you're doing, you GOTTA see this... LOL LOL LOL!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261062761488


 
Oh. My. God.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Um. Yeah. "Sequence and Marilyn Monroe."
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150864982537
> Metal tag, metal handles... never!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271024260725


 
YUG!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

"cock spade," perhaps?? 



marissk said:


> Oh. My. God.


----------



## marissk

Mmmmwwwhahahahahaha!!

P.S...I haven't shipped your bag yet, so hang in a couple days. This is what it looks like, except this is the Chrissy wristlet...






This will be tucked inside the Quinn. Just be  a bit patient with me being a patient!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You take all the time you need! You're awesome! I will forever think of you when I carry it! 




marissk said:


> Mmmmwwwhahahahahaha!!
> 
> P.S...I haven't shipped your bag yet, so hang in a couple days. This is what it looks like, except this is the Chrissy wristlet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be tucked inside the Quinn. Just be a bit patient with me being a patient!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Well, the cock bag has flown the coop!! (hardeeharrharr!) 




marissk said:


> Oh. My. God.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Icky ugly and fakey! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271024634330


----------



## marissk

In the age of digital cameras, why do people post photos like this? Anyway, this thing has a fake kate spade label on the outside and a Talbots label on the inside. The seller  combined them together and says this is a "Kate Spade for Talbots" bag. Check the fake label





Yes, the seller posted this upside down





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...898?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33797df0e2


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Why do people assume to know what they're talking about? This seller is obviously clueless. 



marissk said:


> In the age of digital cameras, why do people post photos like this? Anyway, this thing has a fake kate spade label on the outside and a Talbots label on the inside. The seller combined them together and says this is a "Kate Spade for Talbots" bag. Check the fake label
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the seller posted this upside down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...898?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33797df0e2


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Is this a relist??? http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...095?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b2195f5f


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is "sexy"...I say counterfeits ain't sexy at all!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/290750816095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Slain!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Is this a relist??? http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...095?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b2195f5f


 
Oh, that shows up a lot...the seller didn't sound familiar. It's toast now.


----------



## marissk

Hideous!


----------



## marissk

And, yes, it has a checked lining!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...835?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25739b6d3b


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake graphic dot... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271025245784


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake multi... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150866361590
Another fake... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150866362805
These are from same seller.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake multi... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150866361590
> Another fake... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150866362805
> These are from same seller.


 
WHY do sellers post sideways photos?? ericahodes03


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake graphic dot... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271025245784


 
Seller says it's authentic. Nope!


----------



## marissk

Uuuughly! Seller peter43l




http://www.ebay.com/itm/271025184515?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Even uglier!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/251117434400?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Even ugliest!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/190707911210?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The bag above has a fraternal twin!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320953172969


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The bag above has a fraternal twin!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320953172969


 
Slain, but this is what the 'twin' looked like
thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/m/mkb7zRZ3Aep8F66ES7yod5w/140.jpg


----------



## marissk

Oh, my giddy aunt...tonight, when I say my prayers, I'll thank God that I never touched this awful fake...and shockingly, someone has bid on it!!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/261073897189?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc93786e5


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Atrocious! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Multi-Color...091?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae86ed083
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360476316446


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Atrocious! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Multi-Color...091?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae86ed083
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360476316446


 
Fugly uglies!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Monkey bag! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390446677370


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Monkey bag! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390446677370


 
Get that monkey off my back!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

A "kate spade" purse purse. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320953564917


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yeah, gotta get me one of these. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280930509349


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is just... weird. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280930434879


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> A "kate spade" purse purse. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320953564917


 
And ugly as a purse purse can be!





I shall strike it with my light sabre...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yeah, gotta get me one of these. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280930509349


 
I'm gonna hurl, but this mess looks like I already did. Does the crooked label give anyone a clue??? GEEE!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is just... weird. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280930434879


 
I get it...it's the BATMAN bag!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Obviously counterfeit Pradas...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/prada-purse-/271025709447?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a642187
Crooked interior label??? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Handb...601?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c29a7e259
Interchangeable fake label?? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stylish-chi...224?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba4a9e20
Flat label. http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Black-Handbag-/280930432264?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4168c23508
Another four-panelled atrocity! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300749301923
Um... yeah. http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-RHINE...568?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e709b4bd8
Actually, it's a PRAD. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...757?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c67088d65
Really bad fake. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-White-...017?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c29a73819


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The Pradas are hard to keep up with... there are a TON of these!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Milano-Purse-/300748685397?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460604c055
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-PINK-...036?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4605b24d74


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Isn't is just bizarre? Or should I say, "Bat-zarre!?"




marissk said:


> I get it...it's the BATMAN bag!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Obviously counterfeit Pradas...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/prada-purse-/271025709447?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a642187
> Crooked interior label??? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Handb...601?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c29a7e259
> Interchangeable fake label?? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stylish-chi...224?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba4a9e20
> Flat label. http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Black-Handbag-/280930432264?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4168c23508
> Another four-panelled atrocity! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300749301923
> Um... yeah. http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-RHINE...568?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e709b4bd8
> Actually, it's a PRAD. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...757?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c67088d65
> Really bad fake. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-White-...017?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c29a73819


 
Light sabre wielded...we'll see what happens.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Isn't is just bizarre? Or should I say, "Bat-zarre!?"


 
The BatSeller also has a 2 fake KS, and a fake Gucci. I'd bet that Coach she lists is really a Foach.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Didn't we see a fake spade just like this!?!?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-MILAN...031?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2c58f47


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This one, too... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Milan...551?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2e6c937


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

A red, nylon fake spade... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...688?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c9011490
Either very fake, or from a VERY early suede collection... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...565?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c900f0ed


----------



## marissk

Many fakes in one!
It's a fake 'bow' bag; it's a fake Hatteras; it's a fake multistripe; it's a fake everything!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...980?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a77ce1e0c

yugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...166?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53ee0b62ce

mind-numblingly ugly




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/160853973339?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2573a4d95b


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Everything's gone except for Batgirl's fake listings and that hideous brown thing that made you hurl! LOL!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

... and strangely, these aren't gone yet... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Multi-Color...091?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae86ed083
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320953564917


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> ... and strangely, these aren't gone yet... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Multi-Color...091?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae86ed083
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320953564917


 
I'll try the light sabre again.

As for BatGirl, eBay enjoys sellers with multiple fakes. They shall deal their cards on Monday.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This guy immediately relisted!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...546?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c906115a
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...708?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c9060a2c
But he still doesn't address authenticity in his listings... 



dawnsfinallywed said:


> A red, nylon fake spade... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...688?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c9011490
> Either very fake, or from a VERY early suede collection... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...565?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c900f0ed


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This guy immediately relisted!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...546?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c906115a
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...708?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c9060a2c
> But he still doesn't address authenticity in his listings...


 
Da red is da fakes. I'll try to slay it again and report the seller (cbmiller93) tomorrow. Da black is an early suede (check Kat's labels)


----------



## marissk

Oh, remember that black leather number with the odd "Made in Italty" tag?? Kat says it's very early, pre-collection days.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I thought that the label was INSIDE the genuine suede bag... but I could be wrong... 




marissk said:


> Da red is da fakes. I'll try to slay it again and report the seller (cbmiller93) tomorrow. Da black is an early suede (check Kat's labels)


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I thought that the label was INSIDE the genuine suede bag... but I could be wrong...


 
Nope...outside. Either way, it sure ain't "New without Tags"!!! It's from 1998 and looks used to me.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

3-for-1 fakeys! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110926063038
WTF!?!?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221083524548


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> 3-for-1 fakeys! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110926063038
> WTF!?!?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221083524548


 
WTF indeed!! And to start bidding at "only" $249.99!! Seller ended the listing, thankfully.

3 for 1 is slain.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

One of the sellers of an "Italian, faux-leather, 4-panelled, color-block" Prada purse sent me a nasty-gram! It was funny. I enjoyed messaging her back and telling her that perhaps she should try to defraud someone with that hideous purse at a yard sale! At least she'd have to look them in the face!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> One of the sellers of an "Italian, faux-leather, 4-panelled, color-block" Prada purses sent me a nasty-gram! It was funny. I enjoyed messaging her back and telling her that perhaps she should try to defraud someone with that hideous purse at a yardsale!


 
Gross. It amazes me what intent to defraud some sellers have. Maybe you should ask that since the purse is counterfeit, can you buy it with counterfeit money! There's absolutely no difference...both are equally illegal.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

*I'm going to start doing that!!! Wonder what sort of reaction I'd get... *

*Here's that girl's message to me...*


_*Dear dawnsfinallywed,
*SO was your message suppose to be helpful or are you just a jerk? the bag was bought in Italy. i know because my mother bought it there. are you calling my mother a liar? you think i would intentionality deceive people. AND if it was a "faux" version . that doesn't seem to matter because until you "reported" me to eBay i had a person who wanted it.Ever think that people wanted it not because of the name on it? Thanks A-HOLE

YOur message:
Hi there. this is a counterfeit and cannot be sold legally on ebay (or anywhere actually.) the flat tag is inaccurate, and this type of 4-block multi-color bag pops up all the time with other fake brand name labels on it... It's a standard bag for counterfeiters. oops! 
_
_*- bonniebyblood333*_


*WHERE did she in my message that I called her mom a liar?? OR that I thought she was "intentionality" trying to deceive someone?? What an idiot!By the way, I guess they don't sell fakes in Italy!?!?!? *


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> *I'm going to start doing that!!! Wonder what sort of reaction I'd get... *
> 
> *Here's that girl's message to me...*
> 
> 
> _*Dear dawnsfinallywed,*_
> _SO was your message suppose to be helpful or are you just a jerk? the bag was bought in Italy. i know because my mother bought it there. are you calling my mother a liar? you think i would intentionality deceive people. AND if it was a "faux" version . that doesn't seem to matter because until you "reported" me to eBay i had a person who wanted it.Ever think that people wanted it not because of the name on it? Thanks A-HOLE_
> 
> _YOur message:_
> _Hi there. this is a counterfeit and cannot be sold legally on ebay (or anywhere actually.) the flat tag is inaccurate, and this type of 4-block multi-color bag pops up all the time with other fake brand name labels on it... It's a standard bag for counterfeiters. oops! _
> 
> _*- bonniebyblood333*_
> 
> 
> *WHERE did she in my message that I called her mom a liar?? OR that I thought she was "intentionality" trying to deceive someone?? What an idiot!By the way, I guess they don't sell fakes in Italy!?!?!? *


 
Oh...I've reported fakes from her as well. I'll have to keep an eye on her.

I'd forward that message to customer support (report a member); profanity is not tolerated and she needs sanctions. I can forward it to my pal if you want...just give me the item number.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think this was the item number... 320953032224 



marissk said:


> Oh...I've reported fakes from her as well. I'll have to keep an eye on her.
> 
> I'd forward that message to customer support (report a member); profanity is not tolerated and she needs sanctions. I can forward it to my pal if you want...just give me the item number.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I think this was the item number... 320953032224


 
Her feedback shows a fake Gucci she sold as a no-name bag; she just wants money. I'll pass it along.


----------



## marissk

I'm tired. Who knew surfing eBay for fake handbags of all types would be so exhausting. I've managed to slay all the ones posted here (including the stubborn ones that wouldn't go away), about 20 fake Pradas, a boatload of fake Guccis and a couple fake Burberrys.

I've noticed that sellers are re-listing fake Pradas and Guccis willy-nilly. I'm starting to keep track of them so that I can notify eBay of these "serial violators".

Really, they ought to pay me to do this. Even if it were in eBay Bucks!! Don't ya think??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, it is tiring! The fake Pradas just do me in. I have to walk away from it. It's fun with the fake spades... because there aren't so many of them! Yes, you totally need to be paid! lol! They really SHOULD hire you as a consultant! 




marissk said:


> I'm tired. Who knew surfing eBay for fake handbags of all types would be so exhausting. I've managed to slay all the ones posted here (including the stubborn ones that wouldn't go away), about 20 fake Pradas, a boatload of fake Guccis and a couple fake Burberrys.
> 
> I've noticed that sellers are re-listing fake Pradas and Guccis willy-nilly. I'm starting to keep track of them so that I can notify eBay of these "serial violators".
> 
> Really, they ought to pay me to do this. Even if it were in eBay Bucks!! Don't ya think??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, it is tiring! The fake Pradas just do me in. I have to walk away from it. It's fun with the fake spades... because there aren't so many of them! Yes, you totally need to be paid! lol! They really SHOULD hire you as a consultant!


 
I'll take the eBay bucks!! I'm watching a lot of 14k gold charms for my medical alert bracelet (hey, I gotta wear it...I may as well decorate it!!). They ain't cheep!!


----------



## marissk

BTW, just checked USPS...wait by your mailbox all day Monday!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I just showed my BFF, Lea, a pic of my new bag! She is green with envy! LOL! Muahahahahaahhahahhaaa!
I will have to get it on Tuesday, when I come back from Atlanta! I'm leaving in the morning! I won't be online until tomorrow night! 
Thanks again for the purse! I will carry it proudly! 



marissk said:


> BTW, just checked USPS...wait by your mailbox all day Monday!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I just showed my BFF, Lea, a pic of my new bag! She is green with envy! LOL! Muahahahahaahhahahhaaa!
> I will have to get it on Tuesday, when I come back from Atlanta! I'm leaving in the morning! I won't be online until tomorrow night!
> Thanks again for the purse! I will carry it proudly!


 
Have a blast!!


----------



## marissk

Seller ka-wa-ya lists this hot mess 





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...740?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3379a1d7ac


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake backpack. Fakepack. Backfake... uh... either way... it's fake!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130739185328


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake backpack. Fakepack. Backfake... uh... either way... it's fake!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130739185328


 
This sort-of teardrop shape is always a counterfeit...especially with peeling labels!





ETA: it's gone...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake-a-dot... or polka-fake... lol! I kill me!!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170886947396


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Striped and counterfeit! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180940087041


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake-a-dot... or polka-fake... lol! I kill me!!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170886947396


 
Dizzy Dot!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Striped and counterfeit! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180940087041


 
Turn my stomach!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's like an acid trip... http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...242?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4168c3abf2


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's like an acid trip... http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...242?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4168c3abf2


 
Or something a 5 year old made with his watercolor paints.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

No interior labels of any type... and seller stated via message that it "could be a knockoff!" http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261074553281&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeally bad label...http://www.ebay.com/itm/authentic-d...158?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46061a56be


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another bad label... and animal print interior.. in a Sam! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190708564001

And a fake "leather" backpack with glued-on label... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190708566436

Both from same seller.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

No pic of this posted yet, but I can already tell you it's gonna be a fake!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290751901185


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> No interior labels of any type... and seller stated via message that it "could be a knockoff!" http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261074553281&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123


 
She revised the listing to remove 'kate spade' but I whacked it anyway.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> No pic of this posted yet, but I can already tell you it's gonna be a fake!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290751901185


 
Feast your eyes....






HURL!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Reeeeeeeeeeeeeally bad label...http://www.ebay.com/itm/authentic-d...158?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46061a56be


 





REALLLLY bad!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Another bad label... and animal print interior.. in a Sam!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190708564001
> 
> And a fake "leather" backpack with glued-on label...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190708566436
> 
> Both from same seller.


 
Ugliels!!


----------



## marissk

How silly...from seller opieq02x




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NewKate-Spa...444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564b94b964

Another ditzy dot...but this seller (mdey1125678guc) has a BIN price of $124.99...for a fake!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...091?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564b94a093


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> Ugliels!!


 
The seller has revised these listings to show different photos without the fake labels!! Goes to show that some sellers just want the $$$ and don't give a damn about selling fakes.


----------



## marissk

Just ugh.





It appears this is the latest crap from counterfeiters...a bag within a bag...twice the ugly, twice the fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...724?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc946a42c


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

2 fakes from same seller...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...767?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a75f15f
http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...902?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a75ea16


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> 2 fakes from same seller...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...767?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a75f15f
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...902?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a75ea16


 
Ugly two handle fake





Ugly colorblock fake!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit and repugnant!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140812741236


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit and repugnant!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140812741236


 
Repugnant indeed! I've never seen anyone with negative feedback rating (-1). She (tiffanyandco16) lists 3 fakes, not just one. She expects to sell this fake with the fake handle attachment missing on one side! Repugnant!!










http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-HANDBAG-/140812760605?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c918361d





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-HANDBAG-/140812767337?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c9185069


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another hideous fake...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160855300711


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Another hideous fake...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160855300711


 
GROSS!


----------



## marissk

Fake supposed-to-be-a-bird's-eye from 3303774692




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/180941228968?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a20f00ba8


----------



## marissk

Seller tmatt22 says this 100% authentic.   He also says "The straps are wrinkled a little but isn't know disable while wearing it. It's a fashion statement to say the least".  The "least" I can say is that it's a horrible fake!






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...369?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2573bdc849

OK...this has been here before, but with a glued on label instead of a fake embossed label. Seller is retro-rose:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...324?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b235b62c


----------



## marissk

ugggly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/200800312457?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

WHAT?? I don't even understand that!!!! "... but isn't know disable..." ????? HUH???? For pete's sake, invest in some grammar lessons. 



marissk said:


> Seller tmatt22 says this 100% authentic.  He also says "The straps are wrinkled a little but isn't know disable while wearing it. It's a fashion statement to say the least". The "least" I can say is that it's a horrible fake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Kate-Spade-Purse-/160855607369?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2573bdc849


----------



## marissk

Seller shamuslove calls this Dark & Light Pink with Blue/Purple Houndstooth Pattern Handbag/Purse "very attractive". uh huh.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...434?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba707e42


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pointy feet!http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...346?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a20f6cf9a
Really bad label! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...253?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d038a2e45


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Pointy feet!http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...346?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a20f6cf9a
> Really bad label! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...253?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d038a2e45


 
Slain.


----------



## marissk

Seller maddysk310 says this is authentic. Heck no!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...786?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c29cf069a

Looks like something I sewed myself...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...232?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35beb68c70

Gross...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...644?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3379cedea4


----------



## marissk

So very ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...401?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4168e7d279


----------



## marissk

One-handle fake...





Here's a good shot of the handle hardware. This hardware shows up on ks, Gucci, and Prada fakes.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...191?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d038fc3b7


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is a relist!!!



marissk said:


> So very ugly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...401?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4168e7d279


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is a relist!!!


 
Do you remember when?? I reported it but it won't go away.


----------



## marissk

Seller says "was a gift". I says "is a fake".




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/150869149373?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23208086bd


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

A genuine with a fake friend... how sad for the real purse!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120960747446


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Not sure if she relisted or it never got pulled!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PURSE-BLACK...592?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c672d6270


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Not sure if she relisted or it never got pulled!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PURSE-BLACK...592?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c672d6270


 
It was relisted.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> A genuine with a fake friend... how sad for the real purse!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120960747446


 
I think I see the real bag crying...
img1.sellersourcebook.com/users/124511/dsp_p7313326.jpg


----------



## marissk

oh how freakin' hideous...
Seller bluegrassjb says "We have researched Kate Spade purses and looked at the quality of the work on this one as well as the label. It appears to be authentic but we cannot be certain". I'm certain...it's fugly and fake.





I must slay fast to protect the innocent...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...733?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec0a629ad


----------



## marissk

How would any seller expect someone to bid on an item when the only photo was taken while the seller was using a trampoline...2 fakes from the same newbie seller.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-kate-spade-/130740855711?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e70c3239f





http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kate-Spade-/130740860703?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e70c3371f
fake denim




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...928?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c672de890


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Squishy letters... (Seriously. You'll understand when you see it!) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271028064355


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake, ugly, striped backpack... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110928435867


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake, ugly, striped backpack... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110928435867


 
You slayed it!


----------



## marissk

Oh good heavens! Seller gooseu says "Only you will know you didn't pay Retail"; but the whole world will know it's counterfeit!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/230833434324?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bebeaed4

We've seen this fugly before...seller jmcreno2011 and his cruddy feedback admits this is a "replica", which is French for "counterfeit".




http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-KAT...621?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c93ccd5d

Hmmm...gotta look back for this one. seller mbrody7




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...379?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3379e4a7bb


----------



## marissk

Ick, and yes, a red/white checked lining! Seller eessme lists this mess and a fake Burberry plaid mess.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-HANDBAG-/271028688603?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a9196db




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...454?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a9182be


----------



## marissk

All around icky...and the label...WOOF! dltae99








http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...220?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e70cb43bc

They keep getting uglier!! nouvellevieii is the seller.




and uglier!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...672?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c9c96d48


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jeez, those are hideous! Yuck... I'm glad they're all gone!
Here are some more atrocities!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221088770500
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271028786156 (The WTF Award of the night goes to this bag!)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LN-Kate-Spa...090?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c93d213a


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Jeez, those are hideous! Yuck... I'm glad they're all gone!
> Here are some more atrocities!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221088770500
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271028786156 (The WTF Award of the night goes to this bag!)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LN-Kate-Spa...090?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c93d213a


 
That "WTF Award" winner is horrid! Seller llisted a fake Prada that I had slain earlier.




As Miss Niecy would say "What the hell...???"


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Don't you just love Miss Niecy!? 



marissk said:


> That "WTF Award" winner is horrid! Seller llisted a fake Prada that I had slain earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Miss Niecy would say "What the hell...???"


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Don't you just love Miss Niecy!?


 
I do! She'd NEVER wear a fake! Well, other than her hair...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another ugly pink striped fake! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...919?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c67339d77


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Haven't we seen this before!? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...437?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a949ba5


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Really bad label! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...506?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba66a702


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LOL @ this hideous polka-dot bag w/ thin, leather bow and metal tag! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300753299113


----------



## Chanel4life

Woooo fakes.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Totally! Would love for you to join our fight in demolishing these hideous thing! Please report them!  



Chanel4life said:


> Woooo fakes.


----------



## marissk

Anyone want a fake, dirty wallet? Seller bethphilip is starting bidding at only $20.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Wallet-/290754068322?pt=Wallet&hash=item43b24aff62


----------



## marissk

Just plain ugly!! 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...822?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c9cfab86

love a glued on fake label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...552?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c9cfcda0


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Where do people FIND this garbage?!?!



marissk said:


> Just plain ugly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...822?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c9cfab86
> 
> love a glued on fake label
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...552?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c9cfcda0


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Relisted, I believe... http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-kate-spade-/261076871939?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc964eb03


----------



## marissk

Newbie seller sunshinemama79 expects someone to pay $225.00 for this fake:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-kate-spade-/261076871939?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc964eb03

The "eloquent" cow bag is back!! Seller boschtwick is the offender




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...671?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a9c64bf


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Relisted, I believe... http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-kate-spade-/261076871939?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc964eb03


 
No, different seller. The other seller was the one who re-listed and left out photos of the fake label (also had a fake white pleather backpack).


----------



## marissk

Yugly! summerrose2468 is seller and expects you to pay $88 for this fake.




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261073653022

Really fake label; seller boiler.up.auctions




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...466?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc96579b2


----------



## marissk

Seller gidget830 thinks this is "beautiful". Check out the random glued on label!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...630?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c29e3b6de


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Beautiful??? That thing is hideous! 



marissk said:


> Seller gidget830 thinks this is "beautiful". Check out the random glued on label!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...630?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c29e3b6de


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hideous blue striped fake! http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-purse-/230833539373?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bec0492d


----------



## marissk

Seller kari9396 lists a fake Gucci and a fake ks in one listing. Both so ugly and so fake! Where do these people get all these ugly fakes??




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Seller fourneals says this about her fake 'bow' bag: "This bag is Fantastic. Colorful, Pratical, Beautiful and it will go with almost any outfit!!"




She also says to check out her other auctions for more premium designer bags...so I will!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...106?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1a9da6c2


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I was wondering the same thing... I don't even know where to locally buy a fake bag.


----------



## Chanel4life

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Totally! Would love for you to join our fight in demolishing these hideous thing! Please report them!



Yes! I'm so in the fight against gross looking alien bags!


----------



## Chanel4life

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I was wondering the same thing... I don't even know where to locally buy a fake bag.



They are all over the place specially eBay


----------



## Chanel4life

I just bought me red jumbo from private listing from eBay. Turned out to be a total fake but seller refuse to refund and I ended up authenticating the bag to submit for disputing process for my credit company. I found our how horrible PayPal is and they are worthless when it comes to compliant or refund. Do any of you had these kinds of experience?


----------



## marissk

Chanel4life said:


> I just bought me red jumbo from private listing from eBay. Turned out to be a total fake but seller refuse to refund and I ended up authenticating the bag to submit for disputing process for my credit company. I found our how horrible PayPal is and they are worthless when it comes to compliant or refund. Do any of you had these kinds of experience?


 
I deliberately bought an obviously fake Burberry (the seller said it was authentic cause she bought it at Saks for $625). I immediately opened a claim and while the seller fought it, eBay found in my favor, asked me to send the bag to them (not the seller), and refunded my money. I never went to PayPal; I let eBay deal with it. In my case, it was so obviously fake, it wasn't funny but after reporting it a number of times, it was still listed, so I ended up buying it for some small sum of money.

Join the battle! Report away or post a link here and we'll report away. I seem to have a magic light sabre for slaying fakes!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

And so it begins... A new day of ugly fakes!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290754585301
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290754586274


----------



## Chanel4life

​


marissk said:


> I deliberately bought an obviously fake Burberry (the seller said it was authentic cause she bought it at Saks for $625). I immediately opened a claim and while the seller fought it, eBay found in my favor, asked me to send the bag to them (not the seller), and refunded my money. I never went to PayPal; I let eBay deal with it. In my case, it was so obviously fake, it wasn't funny but after reporting it a number of times, it was still listed, so I ended up buying it for some small sum of money.
> 
> Join the battle! Report away or post a link here and we'll report away. I seem to have a magic light sabre for slaying fakes!



How Smart! I'm going to report to eBay and dispute them on my credit card.  How do I link her here? Can I link the seller's eBay Id here? But isnt it againt the policy? I want her to stop selling fake bags whether I get my money back or not. I want to warn potential victims.


----------



## marissk

Chanel4life said:


> How Smart! I'm going to report to eBay and dispute them on my credit card. How do I link her here? Can I link the seller's eBay Id here? But isnt it againt the policy? I want her to stop selling fake bags whether I get my money back or not. I want to warn potential victims.


 
You might note that I mention the seller's names when I post my fakes (most of the time). eBay now makes it easy to share an auction on Twitter, Facebook, email, and sometimes Pinterest. The seller's ID is not protected. Feel free to tell us!!


----------



## marissk

Seller rikkicat1 calls this "KATE SPADE NEW YORK EVENING HANDBAG GORGEOUS!!! VERY NICE!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!"; I call it BUTT UGLY FAKE!!!!! I wouldn't be caught dead carrying this.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...526?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d3eeabce

Two uglies for only $21.95! Both belong in the trash!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Kate-Spad...737?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c9580a79

Fugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/small-kate-...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2320a5856e

What the hell?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Awesome-Red...632?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d3ee3320


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You slayed 'em all!! Yay! 



marissk said:


> Seller rikkicat1 calls this "KATE SPADE NEW YORK EVENING HANDBAG GORGEOUS!!! VERY NICE!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!"; I call it BUTT UGLY FAKE!!!!! I wouldn't be caught dead carrying this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...526?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d3eeabce
> 
> Two uglies for only $21.95! Both belong in the trash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Kate-Spad...737?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c9580a79
> 
> Fugly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/small-kate-...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2320a5856e
> 
> What the hell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Awesome-Red...632?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d3ee3320


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Admits it's fake and thinks that makes it okay... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160858207346


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hideous cherry bag... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251122744633


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Icky-poo pink stripe bucket w/ metal tag... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180944437324


----------



## marissk

This seller (acorona11492) just wants the $$ and says this is not authentic. 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-K...346?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2573e57472

Second fake 'cherry' print of the night...and this seller (sunnyinspirations09) has the audacity to say Authenticity is 100% Fully Guaranteed!
Sure it is....NOT!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/251122744633?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7814fd39

What a joke...seller valsmith82377 expects someone to pay $125 for this and says the retail was $249... I wouldn't pay $2.49 for this fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adorable-Ka...324?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2121004c

Yes, I'm in a "mood" to not put up with fakes tonite!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Even with a nice "Crown Royal" buzz, I can pick out the ugly fakes! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...211?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03a7995b


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Even with a nice "Crown Royal" buzz, I can pick out the ugly fakes!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...211?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03a7995b


 
HA!! I knew we were soul mates!! Loves me some CR, although during summer it's gin and tonic (Hendrick's, thank you). 

I shall slay the offending listing.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly fake wallet... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290754868762


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly fake wallet... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290754868762


 
Slain!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Icky striped set! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290755365028


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Icky striped set! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290755365028


 
Icky ugly!


----------



## marissk

Ick Ugh! Newbie seller hmg1991




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/160858629894?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2573ebe706


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake two-tone with smooth ribbon closure and gingham interior! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/120962854028?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c29f2ac8c


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake leopard print w/ bad label... http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...632?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c9639b00


----------



## Chanel4life

marissk said:


> You might note that I mention the seller's names when I post my fakes (most of the time). eBay now makes it easy to share an auction on Twitter, Facebook, email, and sometimes Pinterest. The seller's ID is not protected. Feel free to tell us!!



Here is her eBay seller ID: cspiritl(281) her name is x. She is not communicating with me so I'm reporting to police. Do you if I can report it to federal? I'm so desperate!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake two-tone with smooth ribbon closure and gingham interior! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/120962854028?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c29f2ac8c


 
Chugly!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake leopard print w/ bad label... http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...632?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c9639b00


 
UGH!!


----------



## marissk

Chanel4life said:


> Here is her eBay seller ID: cspiritl(281) her name is x. She is not communicating with me so I'm reporting to police. Do you if I can report it to federal? I'm so desperate!


 
Well...the problem is what police?? The Feds are too overwhelmed to deal with a single person. I think you should call your local police's business phone line and ask for advise.

If I were you, I'd simply open a claim for the auction with eBay and let them handle it. They have the authority to refund your $$.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I wish people would quit "monkeying" around with these fakes! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160858714026


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Blech! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251123222506


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly, typical bow bag.. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251123222506
Not sure what this is supposed to be... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130742940103
Fake multi-stripe... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300755333999


----------



## marissk

How very ugly!! Seller asrels3 says the retail is over $300!! HA! Where?? The moon??





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...506?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a781c47ea

GAG!!! Seller is cindylynn29906, who says this is "gorgeous"!!! 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...026?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2573ed2faa

Seller mcizauskas2012 lists this "preowed" upside down fake 'bow' bag




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Hand-Bag-/221091947936?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337a1b65a0

Newbie seller justremember123 lists this horrid mess




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...103?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e70e2f1c7

powerpuffmom3 tries to conceal in her description that this is fake...kate spade type my butt!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rainbow-Kat...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46066a336f


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly, typical bow bag.. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251123222506
> Not sure what this is supposed to be... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130742940103
> Fake multi-stripe... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300755333999


 
Hey...I'm trying to watch the Olympics here!!!

Got 'em all!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I love Ryan Lochte. He's hot. 



marissk said:


> Hey...I'm trying to watch the Olympics here!!!
> 
> Got 'em all!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I love Ryan Lochte. He's hot.


 
That's cause you haven't seen the US men's water polo team. Talk about hot...


----------



## marissk

Fake denim from kiffenger




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Kate-S...444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bed173fc

UGH!!!! xxxx37




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...083?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35becede6b

Tired of this herringbone fabric  garosalinda2012




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/221092156092?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337a1e92bc


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Sorta cute, but NOT kate spade... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Turquo...088?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bed17680
Same seller:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Kate-S...444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bed173fc
Ugly stripes  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...083?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35becede6b


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Sorta cute, but NOT kate spade... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Turquo...088?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bed17680
> Same seller: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Kate-S...444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bed173fc
> Ugly stripes http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...083?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35becede6b


 
It is sorta cute. I think the seller got her listings mixed up. I messaged her about the brand and lack of a label. She list that fake denim so maybe it was just a boo-boo. If I don't hear back from her, I'll slay it.


----------



## marissk

Seller detectivejayc18 (and his/her crappy feedback) listed this crappy bow bag and expects you to pay $50.00 for it!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/280935832530?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4169149bd2

Seller cajunrmt says this "looks new" and expects you to pay $150.00 for this. I say this "looks (and is) fake" and isn't worth $1.50!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kate-spade-/330774171320?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03ad4eb8

What is it about Saturday night that brings out all the fakes???!!!!???


----------



## marissk

This seller (cindywideman3) calls this a "kate and spade" purse. Excellent photo, too...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-AND-SP...126?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c9e27166


----------



## marissk

Will this cherry print fakes ever disappear?? Seller gto1956 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...505?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337a27a4a9


----------



## marissk

Gad! Another fake cherry print!  shirtsdefense




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...746?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c674553f2

lindamuzzy wants you to fork over a starting bid of $75 for this fugly mess




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...820?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460673c7dc


----------



## marissk

OK...this is a fake Prada, but how stupid can some people be?? The seller (ksisson2012) says this is an "Authentic prada western bag", yet you can see a fake label glued over the fringe




and look at what she shows as the inside label!!!!




AND she set a BIN price of $150!!! Exactly how stupid are some people and how stupid do they think we are??!!!??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...138?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc977896a


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Totally fake Hatteras. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170891019607


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Is it gone!? 



marissk said:


> OK...this is a fake Prada, but how stupid can some people be?? The seller (ksisson2012) says this is an "Authentic prada western bag", yet you can see a fake label glued over the fringe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look at what she shows as the inside label!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND she set a BIN price of $150!!! Exactly how stupid are some people and how stupid do they think we are??!!!??
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...138?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc977896a


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Is it gone!?


 
It has been ruthlessly slain with many swipes of my light sabre.

Seriously, how stupid do you have to be to not know that was a fake?? And to state it was authentic. Outrageous.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Really bad Prada fakes!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Prad...068?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41691ac03c
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Milano-Purse-/261077706167?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc971a5b7
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53ee1eaa8e
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-pink-...447?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec0c96fcf


----------



## marissk

Comes with the fake label already removed! But the seller (ang23320) still states the brand is Kate Spade...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/womens-purs...242?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc978493a


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Really bad Prada fakes!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Prad...068?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41691ac03c
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Milano-Purse-/261077706167?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc971a5b7
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53ee1eaa8e
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-pink-...447?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec0c96fcf


 
Woosh! Slain.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I guess these sellers assume that most people buying on ebay couldn't possibly know that these hideous bags are counterfeits... or either they're seriously deluded!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think she posted this anyway!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03b39346


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I think she posted this anyway!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03b39346


 
Nope...different purse. The label is higher on this one...but I shall do my duty and slay it.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

More fakes! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190711277921
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...917?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337a2dfb5d (POSSIBLE fake!)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You're right! Handles are different, too! 
Which means... GAH! THere are TWO! 


marissk said:


> Nope...different purse. The label is higher on this one...but I shall do my duty and slay it.


----------



## marissk

UGH! 1mvanhecke




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/190711277921?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c67472961


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> More fakes! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190711277921
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...917?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337a2dfb5d (POSSIBLE fake!)


 
Me thinks it's a REAL fake. Here's why...the stitching across the beige 'leather' would never be done in black thread; that's a cheap way of doing it




And the label ain't right. I'll slay.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

And that stitching looks crooked!




marissk said:


> Me thinks it's a REAL fake. Here's why...the stitching across the beige 'leather' would never be done in black thread; that's a cheap way of doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the label ain't right. I'll slay.


----------



## marissk

No doubt the bag in the foreground is fake. Why, oh why do sellers post such crappy photos?? Is it to disguise the fake labels??




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130743502152


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly straw fake... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...231?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d400ea87
I guess leaving out "kate" makes it fine! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spade-Made-in-China-/221093251621?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337a2f4a25


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly straw fake... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...231?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d400ea87
> I guess leaving out "kate" makes it fine! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spade-Made-in-China-/221093251621?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337a2f4a25


 
Slime...intentionally wants to deceive.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Gross... lime green striped bow bag. YUCK! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...111?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1abb3147
Another icky one... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...412?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a21368c44


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Honestly, many of these sellers think as long as they don't SAY it's a kate spade and don't say "it's authentic," they can sell a fake. People are very ignorant to the laws concerning counterfeits.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Honestly, many of these sellers think as long as they don't SAY it's a kate spade and don't say "it's authentic," they can sell a fake. People are very ignorant to the laws concerning counterfeits.


 
OK...I've never been to a 'purse party', never bought anything on Canal St. in NYC, don't live in the midwest or south...but where the heck are all these counterfeits coming from?? It's worse with Prada. Finding counterfeits listed on eBay is like shooting fish in a barrel. 

Grrrr...maybe we should stop using the word "fake" and stick to what they really are...counterfeits. No different than a counterfeit $20 bill. Illegal, worthless, and really really stupid. Why do some people think counterfeits are OK?? 

Off my soapbox; I'll take my sedative now...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I know! I would NEVER by a counterfeit! EVER! And speaking of which... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380460679943




marissk said:


> OK...I've never been to a 'purse party', never bought anything on Canal St. in NYC, don't live in the midwest or south...but where the heck are all these counterfeits coming from?? It's worse with Prada. Finding counterfeits listed on eBay is like shooting fish in a barrel.
> 
> Grrrr...maybe we should stop using the word "fake" and stick to what they really are...counterfeits. No different than a counterfeit $20 bill. Illegal, worthless, and really really stupid. Why do some people think counterfeits are OK??
> 
> Off my soapbox; I'll take my sedative now...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I know! I would NEVER by a counterfeit! EVER! And speaking of which...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380460679943


 
Wow...that's the best counterfeit I've seen in a while. If I didn't own a little 'bucket' myself, this one would almost pass...almost. The "Made in USA" tag is wrong, and there is no inside label. And if I remember correctly (cause I'm too lazy to get up and check), my bucket was made in Italy.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, this is a counterfeit of her Italian Piped Linen. 



marissk said:


> Wow...that's the best counterfeit I've seen in a while. If I didn't own a little 'bucket' myself, this one would almost pass...almost. The "Made in USA" tag is wrong, and there is no inside label. And if I remember correctly (cause I'm too lazy to get up and check), my bucket was made in Italy.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, this is a counterfeit of her Italian Piped Linen.


 
That's it...the piped linen bucket!! With a REAL red/white tiny checked lining. I love that little bag...had it for years.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Early morning fakes... and OMG @ the incorrect apostrophe usage!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170891458328
Ugly stripe w/ cone-shaped feet and bad label... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170891458328
No clue what they're selling... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Ka...080?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2137ee70
Recycled dinner chairs? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320958857674


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Early morning fakes... and OMG @ the incorrect apostrophe usage!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170891458328
> Ugly stripe w/ cone-shaped feet and bad label... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170891458328
> No clue what they're selling... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Ka...080?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2137ee70
> Recycled dinner chairs? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320958857674


 
This IS a recycled dinner chair!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I don't think I've ever seen anything uglier, to tell ya the truth! 



marissk said:


> This IS a recycled dinner chair!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anything uglier, to tell ya the truth!


 
And it won't go away!! I'll call in the "air coverage" and have them bomb it!


----------



## marissk

Ugly! roscoracing88




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...594?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2320c0401a

An apple a day like this will keep me away, for sure!!  lorisaddy lists the two fakes below.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/DESIGNER-KA...994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03b7bd52



http://www.ebay.com/itm/DESIGNER-KA...471?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03b7b377


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's an ugly... and I think it's a relist... I remember that seller's name... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...529?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4169242849


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Two fake spades in this lot... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110931318063


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here's an ugly... and I think it's a relist... I remember that seller's name... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...529?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4169242849


 
Yes, that's a re-list. I wish it were a BIN, cause I'd buy it just to leave negative feedback.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Two fake spades in this lot... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110931318063


 
I remember that diagonal weave bag from last week; I'll have to check to see if it's the same seller (scrapbooger).


----------



## marissk

Oh, my giddy aunt...WTF?????  dahyo1956





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...224?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a213e8e50

And our friend roscoracing88 relisted this miserable fake right after it was removed!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...984?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2320c21a48


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

*Here's scrapbooger's message to me... *

Wow! you wasted no time turning me in huh??!! Good thing eBay has its little police people like you trying to shut everyone down. Would have been nice for you to at least give me time to alter the listing. The coach and the guess are 100% authentic, a simple wording change could have solved this problem. I am disappointed there are people like you getting in the way of true honest sellers on eBay. Just more work for me trying to fight against people like you.

- scrapbooger

*"... true honest seller..."!?!?!?  LOL LOL LOL!! Selling fakes and thinks he's honest!?!?! Gimme a break! *


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fakes on Listia... 
http://www.listia.com/auction/54698...413_23114731_10150957310892413#fb575eb6a1b5b8
http://www.listia.com/auction/5471188-kate-spade-new-york-bag
These can be reported at http://help.listia.com/requests/new


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> *Here's scrapbooger's message to me... *
> 
> Wow! you wasted no time turning me in huh??!! Good thing eBay has its little police people like you trying to shut everyone down. Would have been nice for you to at least give me time to alter the listing. The coach and the guess are 100% authentic, a simple wording change could have solved this problem. I am disappointed there are people like you getting in the way of true honest sellers on eBay. Just more work for me trying to fight against people like you.
> 
> - scrapbooger
> 
> *"... true honest seller..."!?!?!? LOL LOL LOL!! Selling fakes and thinks he's honest!?!?! Gimme a break! *


 
It is slain, just as it should be. Why don't people get the concept that selling counterfeits  is illegal?? huh???


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

... and some rude girl is giving me grief for posting messages under fake spades. 



dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fakes on Listia...
> http://www.listia.com/auction/54698...413_23114731_10150957310892413#fb575eb6a1b5b8
> http://www.listia.com/auction/5471188-kate-spade-new-york-bag
> These can be reported at http://help.listia.com/requests/new


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> ... and some rude girl is giving me grief for posting messages under fake spades.


 
I saw that; I'll sign up and add my $.02


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Thank you! 




marissk said:


> I saw that; I'll sign up and add my $.02


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/280937167221?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416928f975
Really fake!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/200803759368?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec0d63508


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly counterfeit! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KateSpade-bag-/271032213078?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1ac75e56
Relist with authenticity disclaimer... http://www.ebay.com/itm/bags-for-women-/221094057751?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337a3b9717
Ugly bow bag... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/261078798872?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9825218


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit denim... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160860136122


----------



## marissk

This is a relist from anagele7 who expects you to pay $75 for this fugly ugly




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KateSpade-bag-/271032213078?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1ac75e56

msamberlee says she's pretty sure this is not authentic. Ya think?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/bags-for-women-/221094057751?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337a3b9717

crmkk lists this fugly bow bag




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/261078798872?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9825218

anc517 lists this fugly




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/200803759368?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec0d63508


----------



## marissk

forgot to list this from cheerleader2323




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/280937167221?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416928f975


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit denim... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160860136122


 
It's a relist from lisagoins that won't go away. My light sabre is sometimes ineffective against might sellers with perfect feedback. Must fight harder!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit herringbone... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261079042022


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit herringbone... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261079042022


 




arcbcf


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yuck... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...464?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bedfcbf0


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Covered kate spade labels, took out "kate spade" in listing... and RELISTED! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110931405479


----------



## marissk

Chanel4life said:


> This is the link to fake wallet I bought. http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261061164688. I opened the case with eBay and eBay favored buyer!! I'm so upset!


 
If eBay sided with the seller, then the seller had to produce proof the wallet was authentic. That means it's going to be very difficult to prove it's not, and the burden of proof is on your shoulders.

You might want to consult with Carol Diva (caroldiva.com) or with the ladies on the Chanel forum here (http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-chanel-read-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-763064.html) to get authentication services. It's now up to you to prove it's counterfeit. If you can't, then you're stuck.

I know zip about Chanel, so check that link above and see if someone there on the Chanel forum that can help you.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Covered kate spade labels, took out "kate spade" in listing... and RELISTED! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110931405479


 
CRAP! You gotta post pics cause your light sabre is too fas for me! Do you remember who the seller was???


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yeah, it was that scrapbooger person!!! 



marissk said:


> CRAP! You gotta post pics cause your light sabre is too fas for me! Do you remember who the seller was???


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yeah, it was that scrapbooger person!!!


 
Can you give me the item number (it should be in your message to the slimeball)?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261079129489... icky counterfeit!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is the original number... 110931318063. Not sure of the relist number... I didn't contact him on that one... 



marissk said:


> Can you give me the item number (it should be in your message to the slimeball)?


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261079129489... icky counterfeit!


 





sfs6905


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This is the original number... 110931318063. Not sure of the relist number... I didn't contact him on that one...


 
No prob...I try to pass along these details to make it easier on my buddy.


----------



## marissk

icky fake! sametime2




http://www.ebay.com/itm/EXCELLENT-C...397?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1acca725


----------



## marissk

OK...how daft does one have to be...here's a photo of a label on a bag listed as a "Vintage Kate Spade Black Handbag" that says "kate spade" (yes, the label is fake)





then the seller (vinedaledealer) shows a photo of what's on the inside label:






and the seller says she bought it at an estate sale and isn't sure if it's authentic but says it's vintage cause it was made in 1986!! What??? That different brand label doesn't sort of give it away???????? Sheesh... As Judge Judy would say "Don't pee on my leg and tell me it's raining!"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Kat...184?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2146a478


----------



## marissk

Why do some sellers write ridiculous titles for their listing...like this "FABULOUS AUTHENTIC KATE SPADE HANDBAG PURSE! EUC!! MUST SEE THIS ONE!!!" She left off the "WOW!!"  ian-claire1923

"AUTHENTIC" my butt...






This is allegedly a laptop bag...it's a fugly fake! tasailors will sell it to you for $100!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...8?pt=US_Laptop_Cases_Bags&hash=item19d4111008

Seller pinkteka2003 says this was a gift from a boutique...sure...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...232?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bee26ae8


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly brown laptop bag immediately relisted!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110932108560


----------



## marissk

The seller of that polka dot mess relisted the counterfeit right after it was pulled by eBay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...0?pt=US_Laptop_Cases_Bags&hash=item19d411a510

And guess what I found...the actual bag itself before the fake label was glued on! Need more proof than this??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/14-15-4-Bro...1170385396658987771&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=1&

And that counterfeit seller expects to get $100 for it...even though the listing for the actual bag without the fake label states the retail is $39.99.

What a racket...get a cheap bag, stick a fake label on it, try to sell it for 4 times more than it's worth.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly, counterfeit stripe-- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...997?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc989f3b5


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Did you contact them? Let them know about this link? 



marissk said:


> The seller of that polka dot mess relisted the counterfeit right after it was pulled by eBay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...0?pt=US_Laptop_Cases_Bags&hash=item19d411a510
> 
> And guess what I found...the actual bag itself before the fake label was glued on! Need more proof than this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14-15-4-Bro...1170385396658987771&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=1&
> 
> And that counterfeit seller expects to get $100 for it...even though the listing for the actual bag without the fake label states the retail is $39.99.
> 
> What a racket...get a cheap bag, stick a fake label on it, try to sell it for 4 times more than it's worth.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's gone already! 




dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly brown laptop bag immediately relisted!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110932108560


----------



## marissk

Seller ggrelic lists this counterfeit as "Kate Spade New York Crossbody Purse Green Blue stripe hand pouch designer ladies"...I've always wanted a Green Blue stripe hand pouch...haven't you??? And good luck getting those straps across your body!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...997?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc989f3b5


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's gone already!


 
I wield a mighty light sabre!! Let's see if she's got the _nerve_ to list it again. I'm ready!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Did you contact them? Let them know about this link?


 
Nope...most likely it came from the factory with the fake label. This should show people exactly how stupid the counterfeiters think people who buy fakes are! Just slap a label on it...they'll buy anything with a label on it!


----------



## marissk

She did it!!! Listed it for the third time!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...1?pt=US_Laptop_Cases_Bags&hash=item19d411be93

I can do this all night...I don't have a life (well, I got one and glad I still have it!)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I reported it, again, too. Jeez, she's got some big cojones! 



marissk said:


> She did it!!! Listed it for the third time!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...1?pt=US_Laptop_Cases_Bags&hash=item19d411be93
> 
> I can do this all night...I don't have a life (well, I got one and glad I still have it!)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I reported it, again, too. Jeez, she's got some big cojones! 




marissk said:


> She did it!!! Listed it for the third time!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...1?pt=US_Laptop_Cases_Bags&hash=item19d411be93
> 
> I can do this all night...I don't have a life (well, I got one and glad I still have it!)


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I reported it, again, too. Jeez, she's got some big cojones!


 
Mine are bigger!! 

And I think that's a Foach she also has listed. We'll see what happens there.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's gone (again!) LOL! 



marissk said:


> Mine are bigger!!
> 
> And I think that's a Foach she also has listed. We'll see what happens there.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's gone (again!) LOL!


 
She seems to have given up... moving on to the Coach...fashionclubgurl says it looks good.


----------



## marissk

Seller hollyfaith2012 states this is a replica in the listing!! Geez!!! 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Replica-Kat...384?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337a49ed88


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup, she knew that it was a counterfeit because I told her... of course, I also told her that she cannot sell it legally on eBay or ANYWHERE due to trademark infringement. I guess she only read half of it! 



marissk said:


> Seller hollyfaith2012 states this is a replica in the listing!! Geez!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Replica-Kat...384?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337a49ed88


----------



## marissk

Seller amanda 52612 lists this mess for a starting bid of $100...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...882?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a214beec2


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

First-thing-in-the-morning fake! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/110932217036?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d4134ccc


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ignorance of the law... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221094603541
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110930453344


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ignorance of the law...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221094603541
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110930453344


 
rosebug0525 sure isn't "inspired" to defraud, eh?







 Neither is moonsmommy





These will give me a hard time, but I'll get it done...

ETA: Slain!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> First-thing-in-the-morning fake!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/110932217036?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d4134ccc


 
hidden_wonders


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

HIDEOUSLY ugly counterfeit purse/wallet set. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230836031317


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

... just in case it gets pulled!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> ... just in case it gets pulled!


seller is wendee1967.

Sure is FUGLY!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yuck. Another bow bag... stripe purse and wallet set... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261079669318


----------



## marissk

Seller mjfarisfredell2011 says this is "beautiful" and "authentic". An apparent remarkable economy with the truth...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...318?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc98f9a46

This balllsy seller (nynetworx) states it's not authentic yet someone bid on it anyway!! Get a grip, people! (And that's probably a fake Burberry in the background)




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...396?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a21538a14


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Authenticity disclaimer on this fake... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180947749396


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authenticity disclaimer on this fake... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180947749396


 
It is slain.


----------



## marissk

Seller mpach330 expects someone to pay $100 for this:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...470?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c9957416

newbiew seller sdare13 expects someone to pay $60 for this fake cosmetic bag!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/110932492731?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d41781bb


----------



## marissk

bunzigrl expects someeone to pay $150 for this "unusual" counterfeit mess




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unusual-Kat...831?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257412951f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Where are all these striped sets coming from!?!?!?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160861167068


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Where are all these striped sets coming from!?!?!?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160861167068


This is listed by the same seller that listed "unusual" counterfeit above. This set she's got listed for $175...She's getting my one good nerve.





ETA: This just WON'T go away!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit ugly pink stripe... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Never-been-...550?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d418b59e


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit ugly pink stripe... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Never-been-...550?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d418b59e


 
But it has "tags"...xokate2901


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit stripe bag with metal tags... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/290757971458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b2868e02


----------



## marissk

lrubas lists this icky counterfeit (and also lists an equally icky and fake Burberry)




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/290757971458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b2868e02


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit stripe bag with metal tags... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/290757971458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b2868e02


 
We're on the same schedule again!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yucky counterfeits... spotted in a cloud of CR! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150874959649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7102a724
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110932670773
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...702?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2157ffe6


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yucky counterfeits... spotted in a cloud of CR! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150874959649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7102a724
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110932670773
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...702?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2157ffe6


 
genanc1





vintageclothesnmore





sally1645





neptunewolf
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18094804170.../sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=180948041702&_rdc=1

From my cloud of G&T...


----------



## marissk

This is the neptunewolf bag...and only asking $140 for it!


----------



## marissk

eshack5




http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-kate-spade-/280938536986?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41693de01a


----------



## pcah2002

marissk, it's my first time here at the Kate Spade hall of shame and I like the way you post pictures of the fakes and not just the ebay links, because once those links get taken down or the items are sold, the pictures are lost forever.  The pictures you post do a lot to educate those who want to know what a fake Kate Spade looks like.

Personally, I don't mind people buying counterfeit bags as long as they know that's what they're getting.  I know that's not a popular way of thinking, but I guess to each his own....


----------



## marissk

pcah2002 said:


> marissk, it's my first time here at the Kate Spade hall of shame and I like the way you post pictures of the fakes and not just the ebay links, because once those links get taken down or the items are sold, the pictures are lost forever. The pictures you post do a lot to educate those who want to know what a fake Kate Spade looks like.
> 
> Personally, I don't mind people buying counterfeit bags as long as they know that's what they're getting. I know that's not a popular way of thinking, but I guess to each his own....


 
Well, that's why I post the photos!! I've been chided for posting photos on other Halls of Shame, but what good is a link to a removed listing!!??

As far as buying counterfeits, we'll agree to disagree on that. This is a nasty business at the heart of which is organized crime, gangs, and drug lords. I also have health concerns about the way the counterfeits are made, using lead paints and other chemicals that are banned. I don't want to carry a bag with a handle that's full of arsenic and other crap. Remember...these bags are made in a country where just for the sake of making money, a company deliberately tainted baby formula that killed and sickkened thousands of babies, and another company made drugs with no active ingredient and sold them as authentic. All that for money. No thanks.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

_"Personally, I don't mind people buying counterfeit bags as long as they know that's what they're getting. I know that's not a popular way of thinking, but I guess to each his own.... "_

Counterfeiting is completely immoral and unethical, not to mention illegal. Of course, it's not illegal to BUY them, at THIS TIME. The laws are beginning to change on that-- so that buyers of counterfeits are being arrested, as well as their manufacturers/sellers. Counterfeiting costs NYC alone $50million dollars a year in lost revenue; whereas, bank robbery costs about $5million. The police/feds simply don't focus their attention to this serious problem. I don't know why they don't see the logic in arresting and prosecuting anyone who partakes in the counterfeit market.

Counterfeiting supports terrorism, child labor, and organized crime. It's a known fact. These criminals certainly aren't paying any taxes on any of these purses, and all the profits (which are HUGE) are used to fund myriad crimes. Counterfeiting robs the U.S. alone of more than $200 billion a year. It's a cash, tax-free business; legitimate citizens will still get stuck paying taxes, while counterfeiters line their pockets at the people's expense. Terrorists, gangs and organized crime syndicates all profit from selling counterfeit merchandise. Sometimes designer handbag knockoffs are lined with drugs and used for smuggling things like heroin, too. There is also evidence that the bombing of the World Trade Center in '93 was funded by the sale of counterfeit apparel.

So, it's really a MORAL issue. I would stick a bullet in my brain before I'd ever knowingly buy a fake. It's an atrocious practice.


----------



## pcah2002

marissk said:


> Well, that's why I post the photos!! I've been chided for posting photos on other Halls of Shame, but what good is a link to a removed listing!!??
> 
> As far as buying counterfeits, we'll agree to disagree on that. This is a nasty business at the heart of which is organized crime, gangs, and drug lords. I also have health concerns about the way the counterfeits are made, using lead paints and other chemicals that are banned. I don't want to carry a bag with a handle that's full of arsenic and other crap. Remember...these bags are made in a country where just for the sake of making money, a company deliberately tainted baby formula that killed and sickkened thousands of babies, and another company made drugs with no active ingredient and sold them as authentic. All that for money. No thanks.


 
There are many more photos on the Kate Spade Hall of Shame than in others, which is really nice.  I see mostly expired links in other Hall of Shame threads and only a few photos.  I wish they'd post more, because some counterfeit items are possibly getting really close.  I was in a Gucci store in Boston once and the SA said she almost accepted a bag for repair, then realized the style was not offered in that color.  Otherwise she said, 'the bag had everything' and looked genuine. 

I'm not Chinese, but I was living in China ( husband on a long-term assignment as an expatriate) when the tainted baby formula scandal happened.  I have to say these stories are pretty common (tainted food, so we were very careful when we lived there) and yes, they are very repulsive because it's all about money. 

As for replica bags, I just feel that I can't really fault people for buying them, as long as they know that's what they're getting.  The only thing that I wouldn't want to happen is, when people buy something trusting that it's authentic, but the item is counterfeit.  I know that's an unpopular opinion, so thank you for agreeing to disagree with me. 

Sorry to go off topic here...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Marissk, here's another yucky counterfeit!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180948431373

I'll buy it and pay them with counterfeit money!!!


----------



## marissk

Yeah, I don't know much, but you think the label being way off center is a clue this might not be the real thing??  greg5977




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

One would think. 




marissk said:


> Yeah, I don't know much, but you think the label being way off center is a clue this might not be the real thing?? greg5977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## marissk

This may look like a real Sam listed by thebigcheeses1, but...




...those straps are too long, and check out the label...




FAKE!! The 'k' is wrong and the 's' and 'p' are too close together. There are other bits wrong with the label (like the little flag at the top of the 'd'). You gotta watch those labels closely!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...905?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1adeaa81


----------



## marissk

Glued on fake label on a colorblock counterfeit style




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...557?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abac4a99d


----------



## marissk

This mess from sissymaryjayn has a fake label glued on to "leather"! NEVER!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...487?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abac4ff47

gbcr0311 (and her really bad feedback rating) can't make up her mind about this mess..."Goes great with anything, whether it be jeans, khakis, or a dress. I just don't care for the color blue and have nothing to go with this". But...it goes great with anything!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...319?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2a2156ff


----------



## marissk

10311mynana says this is "authentic"...right, and I just won the gold medal in the long jump. I don't know why sellers post such awful photos, but if you look closely, you'll see the fake label is glued on to that black trim.




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## marissk

Ugly counterfeit 'bow' bag from montanakyds




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...984?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2a21b370


----------



## marissk

Sort of looks like a Sam with tab, eh? Not when you see that ffugly red/which checked lining! Counterfeiters are into cheap, not correct!  plainjayne24




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...317?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a216358a5


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly counterfeits! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kate-Spade-/330776756099?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03d4bf83
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...775?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc99d9dff
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...176?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc99d8ff0


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly counterfeits!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kate-Spade-/330776756099?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03d4bf83
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...775?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc99d9dff
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...176?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc99d8ff0


 
bgotwalt43





 ktgbug44 listed these "authentic" counterfeits


----------



## marissk

Ick! UGLY!  diannec52




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...810?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2320eae6ea

caesaraka1 re-lists this counterfeit Sam. Yes, we saw this last night, too, listed by thebigcheeses1




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...242?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc99eb142

770.mbrowna says this is "linen". Really??


----------



## marissk

Once again, I wonder why sellers post such crappy photos. Counterfeit multi stripe listed by mickidee-us





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/261080727019?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc99fbdeb


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jacquard pastel counterfeit! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251127425838


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Jacquard pastel counterfeit! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251127425838


 
kautionkone77 says it's "genuine"...sure...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit Lizard Faille... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261080687287


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit Lizard Faille... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261080687287


 
elizmac1 listed this before. I've never seen a giraffe that looked like this...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly counterfeit multi-stripe... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170892689659


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This bag needs a psychiatrist; it has so many issues! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300758685631


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly counterfeit multi-stripe... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170892689659


 
listed by kdsutton19792012; she also listed a counterfeit Prada.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This bag needs a psychiatrist; it has so many issues! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300758685631


 
I diagnose "multiple purseonality disorder"; listed by julnik12


----------



## marissk

seller dmauctions2004 lists this whatever it is...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-HANDBAG-/280939855292?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416951fdbc


----------



## marissk

dracula1996 lists this mess and the one below.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...932?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257427ea74





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...532?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257427c5bc


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think this is a relist... not sure, though... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...979?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1ae79fc3


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I think this is a relist... not sure, though... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...979?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1ae79fc3


 
Not sure...they're all starting to look alike!! I don't recognize the seller (adsan777_est)


----------



## marissk

Back to the business of counterfeits...
tommygunvodka1929 (really, wouldn't you want to be married to someone with that ID??) lists this counterfeit from his wife's collection. He says "*This is a real, excellent, high quality handbag by Kate Spade*." Dream on tommygunvodka...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...964?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2320f49414


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lol! Just fixin' to post the suede!! Here's a fake denim stripe! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...564?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2320f48e9c


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Lol! Just fixin' to post the suede!! Here's a fake denim stripe! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...564?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2320f48e9c


 
We have stop meeting like this!!  sv66 says it's authentic!


----------



## marissk

jessicahorsegirl (um...) lists this fugly counterfeit wallet




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...s-/160862982282?pt=Wallet&hash=item25742e508a


----------



## marissk

stewartholly2002 lists this counterfeit




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-handbag-/120967056414?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2a32cc1e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Icky, cowgirl counterfeit... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140823562342
Hibiscus knockoff... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...337?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03dda1e1
Off-center label isn't a tip-off?? http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item3f1af06646


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Icky, cowgirl counterfeit... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140823562342
> Hibiscus knockoff... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...337?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03dda1e1
> Off-center label isn't a tip-off?? http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item3f1af06646


 
texas-deals says it's "100% authentic"; yeah and I just won the gold medal in sprinting.





bluegill7y lists the counterfeit hibiscus





d3dark's very first listing...and it's for a crappy counterfeit!


----------



## princesskate

Ugh. So disgusting that people do this.


----------



## marissk

princesskate said:


> Ugh. So disgusting that people do this.


 
What gets me is how "proud" people are of these counterfeits. All the bravado about being authentic and beautiful and all the WOWs...it really is irritating. How could anyone think that cowgirl thing would have been produced by anyone calling him or her self a "designer"?? I'd expect it to come out of a high school home economics class.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hideously cross-stitched denim w/ cone-shaped feet... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/261081296971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9a8704b
Another ugly, striped bow bag with a CROOKED metal tag... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...334?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2320f6f2fe


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hideously cross-stitched denim w/ cone-shaped feet... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/261081296971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9a8704b
> Another ugly, striped bow bag with a CROOKED metal tag... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...334?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2320f6f2fe


 
Both of these have ended...

princess_azule's denim number






tinketsandtreasures2003 very fugly bow bag


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Sunday counterfeit... so sad... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...140?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c676c8c8c


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Sunday counterfeit... so sad... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...140?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c676c8c8c


 
So GROSS!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Not-so-bright seller doesn't realize one CANNOT SELL FAKES!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/180950818630?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a21825f46
Ugh... super ugly! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...733?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03e319dd


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Not-so-bright seller doesn't realize one CANNOT SELL FAKES!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/180950818630?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a21825f46
> Ugh... super ugly! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...733?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03e319dd


 
What's wrong with selling fakes?? It doesn't hurt anyone. (slap me!!)


----------



## marissk

ARRRGH!! So fugly! Seller just*the*thing4u says it's authentic. GAG!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...561?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2183f541


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Has really bad label... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...793?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abade8f71


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Has really bad label... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...793?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abade8f71


 





Both of them!


----------



## marissk

Seller wmcook0707 lists this two butt ugly counterfeits




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...044?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abae1b904





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...692?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abae1c35c


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Seller states, "Slightly used." Yeah, but overtly fake! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...693?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abae1d2fd


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Same seller from above states, "has never been used." I say, "Yeah, but has always been fake and ugly!" http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...389?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abae1c9fd


----------



## marissk

Gad...he won't stop!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...693?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abae1d2fd





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...389?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abae1c9fd

Four fake 'bow' bags from the same seller must be a record...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh wait... all four above are from the same seller! I'm going to report!!


----------



## marissk

Just what I need...a jackass seller relisting after I slay an item!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...966?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abae1dfc6

I'm happy to play at this all night long...


----------



## marissk

Relisted





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...693?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abae1d2fd

Come on...make my day...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This is the only one he has up at this time... but it tells me that he's going relist the others, too... I did message him and tell him that all 4 of his kates were actually "fake spades." Interested to see what he does.




marissk said:


> Relisted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...693?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abae1d2fd
> 
> Come on...make my day...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Admits it's "likely a knockoff." Ya think!!?!??! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...212?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abae1fffc


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Actually CALLS this a "replica!" OMG! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...671?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec0f7c40f


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Admits it's "likely a knockoff." Ya think!!?!??! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...212?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abae1fffc


 
And the seller goes on to describe what a mess it is!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Actually CALLS this a "replica!" OMG! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...671?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec0f7c40f


 
Seriously...is it worth the 8 bucks to get the wrath of eBay on you??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The thin, leather bow strikes again! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200806161274

Update: Seller indicates that no one should care if it's fake; she's only asking $.99 for it!! And if I don't like it, I shouldn't bid. LOL! Fat chance of that!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The thin, leather bow strikes again! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200806161274
> 
> Update: Seller indicates that no one should care if it's fake; she's only asking $.99 for it!! And if I don't like it, I shouldn't bid. LOL! Fat chance of that!


 
bluemorpho820 is the seller...and I shall lay my light sabre on it...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

She said that she wasn't worried about eBay pulling it... because she had sold a fake David Yurmin bracelet for $305 and eBay didn't pull that...  WOW. Scary that she has no conscience about selling fakes. 






marissk said:


> bluemorpho820 is the seller...and I shall lay my light sabre on it...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> She said that she wasn't worried about eBay pulling it... because she had sold a fake David Yurmin bracelet for $305 and eBay didn't pull that... WOW. Scary that she has no conscience about selling fakes.


 
You need to send that on to eBay...you got the magical email address?


----------



## marissk

03wolfeman lists this "authentic" mess...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-LOVED-A...187?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca26ece3

gotsells2012 lists this tiny counterfeit 'bow' bag




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womans-hand...276?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a787340a4


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm not sure... send it to me again!
Please!



marissk said:


> You need to send that on to eBay...you got the magical email address?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The two you posted from 4:30 are gone, but the one with the animal/geo print and bow is still there. grrrr! I can't wait to see that one gone!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's gone! 




dawnsfinallywed said:


> The two you posted from 4:30 are gone, but the one with the animal/geo print and bow is still there. grrrr! I can't wait to see that one gone!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hilariously counterfeit... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160864199686 (Wait 'til you see this one!)


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hilariously counterfeit... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160864199686 (Wait 'til you see this one!)


 
OWWW! Scratching my eyes out!! 







And she set a RESERVE on it!! She also cites these "features":
&#8226;shoulder bag with an open top
&#8226;custom woven solid faille lining
&#8226;imported
&#8226;leather

Right...anyone see any leather?? Or a faille lining?? Or an open top?? GEE! What a remarkable economy with the truth!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yeah, I thought the same thing... Oh, and "blumorph" of course sent me a nasty-gram when her purse got pulled. It took every fiber of my being not to say "Nannynannybooboo! Told ya so! Told ya so!" LOL! 



marissk said:


> OWWW! Scratching my eyes out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she set a RESERVE on it!! She also cites these "features":
> shoulder bag with an open top
> custom woven solid faille lining
> imported
> leather
> 
> Right...anyone see any leather?? Or a faille lining?? Or an open top?? GEE! What a remarkable economy with the truth!


----------



## marissk

fugly counterfeit!  fulltimemomandwife listed this.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gently-Used...031?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2a424b5f

Beotch relisted!! bluemorpho820




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...484?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec0fd7844


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly striped counterfeit... so many issues! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261082330916


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The bad stitching covers up the "NEW YORK." Hmmm... might be why she photographed it at that angle. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...197?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2a22f0ad


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly striped counterfeit... so many issues! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261082330916


 
nascarharley should stick to automotive stuff...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The bad stitching covers up the "NEW YORK." Hmmm... might be why she photographed it at that angle. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...197?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2a22f0ad


 
Haven't we seen this mess before?? desi1782


----------



## marissk

oh good grief...seller virginia6520 lists this for a BIN price of $250....and she says it retails for $700!! Glad I'm wearing my Depends!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-handbag-/300762302205?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4606d486fd


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Gotta get me one a' dem dere pola dots! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200806451236


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Gotta get me one a' dem dere pola dots! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200806451236


 
Gross...acdcheadbangers


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Cone-shaped-feet fake! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...940?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf07147c


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Cone-shaped-feet fake! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...940?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf07147c


 
uggggly!


----------



## marissk

Seller cavalier44 says "This is a practacly new handbag."...it's also counterfeit! This is a re-list from last week.






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handbag-Kate-Spade-/170895721302?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca2dc356


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hilariously counterfeit!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...811?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53ee4e4283


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hilariously counterfeit!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...811?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53ee4e4283


 
Oh my giddy aunt...another "home ec" project gone bad! briorwood lists this.


----------



## marissk

from airmen5...fake label and that abstract giraffe print




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...973?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec101cba5


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pretty sure that's a relist, too! 
But, it IS gone now... so.... YAY! 



marissk said:


> from airmen5...fake label and that abstract giraffe print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...973?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec101cba5


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit Hatteras Pia???? Not sure what it's supposed to be, but absolutely sure it's fake! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...438?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1b03fb5e


----------



## marissk

Seller thebluedevilboutique says "Looks like an expensive designer set!"...I say it looks like a cheap counterfeit set.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Cherr...361?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b2b3fe71


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit Hatteras Pia???? Not sure what it's supposed to be, but absolutely sure it's fake! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...438?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1b03fb5e


 
Seller quintana3 says it's authentic (Nope), and it's "small, simple and sheik". Sheik??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit all day long!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...950?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564bdc825e


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit all day long!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...950?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564bdc825e


 
Seller fashionfinder007 lists this. Between the check and the herrinbone, it's dizzying!


----------



## marissk

YUCK! jmarie21j




http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kate-Spade-/251130737109?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a788ef1d5


----------



## marissk

tonypi2010-11 lists the fugly counterfeit cherry print we've seen so often...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...881?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2a4ca721

timc3711 lists this counterfeit Hatteras




and check out the fake label!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/271036563555?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1b09c063


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This needs to be "retired" to the trash! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4169659361


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This needs to be "retired" to the trash! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4169659361


 
How very ugly! And the description makes it sound like it's a rare gem instead of what it is...a very ugly counterfeit.


----------



## marissk

miles7397 hopes to get his feedback rating out of the negative by selling this counterfeit for a starting bid of $50...sure...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...654?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a219e0d4e


----------



## marissk

fashionfinder007 relisted this...here's what's wrong with it. 

The label is fake and has the wrong font.
The made in USA label is not the one used by kate spade.
The lining fabric is not the one used by kate spade in the authentic version.






http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...004?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9c4456c


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

That gingham thing is relisted! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...004?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9c4456c


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> That gingham thing is relisted! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...004?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9c4456c


 
Not any more!! SWOOSH!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

AND... kate's gingham collection had leather straps, not fabric! 



marissk said:


> fashionfinder007 relisted this...here's what's wrong with it.
> The label is fake and has the wrong font.
> The made in USA label is not the one used by kate spade.
> The lining fabric is not the one used by kate spade in the authentic version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...004?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9c4456c


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> AND... kate's gingham collection had leather straps, not fabric!


 
Hawkeye!! I didn't notice that! But you're right, of course! And the handles are attached with hardware, not sewn into the seam.

Anyway...I wonder if it will come back???


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

She doesn't have a chance against us! lol!
By the way, I've been carrying your bag, and I get SOOOO many compliments on it! Then I tell everyone the story of how you kindly gave it to me, and they're blown away by your generosity! (As am I!)



marissk said:


> Hawkeye!! I didn't notice that! But you're right, of course! And the handles are attached with hardware, not sewn into the seam.
> 
> Anyway...I wonder if it will come back???


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> She doesn't have a chance against us! lol!
> By the way, I've been carrying your bag, and I get SOOOO many compliments on it! Then I tell everyone the story of how you kindly gave it to me, and they're blown away by your generosity! (As am I!)


 
I'm glad you're enjoying your new Quinn! And I'm glad it's getting out of the house! I really need to shed some more. Once my next CT scan is over, I'm gonna get to listing some of my bags and send them to good homes!


----------



## marissk

Oh how very ugly.  theperfectshoe78




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...339?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1b121073

And speaking of very ugly....lorettamh lists these two messes




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Kate-S...417?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337adda9f9

This is supposedly brown?!?!?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...813?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337addb355


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think we should require references from our next buyers. LOL! Oh, I went to a local consignment shop today, and she had a really nice green boarskin and a wicker barrel bag (both by kate spade!) for sale. I ALMOST bought them! I don't need them! Matter of fact, I'm going through my collection and taking some of them to her to sell. That's the same store that I went in that time and peeled the fake label off the fake color-block, pleather mess!  



marissk said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying your new Quinn! And I'm glad it's getting out of the house! I really need to shed some more. Once my next CT scan is over, I'm gonna get to listing some of my bags and send them to good homes!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I think we should require references from our next buyers. LOL! Oh, I went to a local consignment shop today, and she had a really nice green boarskin and a wicker barrel bag (both by kate spade!) for sale. I ALMOST bought them! I don't need them! Matter of fact, I'm going through my collection and taking some of them to her to sell. That's the same store that I went in that time and peeled the fake label off the fake color-block, pleather mess!


 
There's a great consignment shop very near me (about a mile away); I should bring some of mine there; it's easier than using eBay (that "eat cake" tote cost me nearly $50 in eBay and PayPal fees!!).


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

"theperfectshoe78" sold that bag knowing it was fake! Criminal! 





marissk said:


> Oh
> 
> 
> how very ugly. theperfectshoe78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...339?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1b121073
> 
> And speaking of very ugly....lorettamh lists these two messes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Kate-S...417?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337adda9f9
> 
> This is supposedly brown?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...813?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337addb355


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> "theperfectshoe78" sold that bag knowing it was fake! Criminal!


 
You have no idea how many times I reported that today, but it remained listed. I sent a rather pointed message to eBay. If they can get it pulled tonight, at least it won't ship. 

It amazes me what people will spent $10 on, huh??


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> You have no idea how many times I reported that today, but it remained listed. I sent a rather pointed message to eBay. If they can get it pulled tonight, at least it won't ship.
> 
> It amazes me what people will spent $10 on, huh??


 

eBay did end the listing. That's one for the good guys (US!).


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yaaaay!!!




marissk said:


> eBay did end the listing. That's one for the good guys (US!).


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Filthy dirty, but in "perfect shape!" Oh, and did I mention? It's COUNTERFEIT! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...708?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a789f4fac


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit plaid! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190715063844


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

A relist of a horrendous fake... a kate spade from 1986??? LOL! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180952602035


----------



## marissk

Seller isaveyousave lists this plaid number...the plaid is off center (and not made by kate spade) and the label is fake.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...844?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6780ee24


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit wallet sold with some random purse! http://www.ebay.com/itm/women-black...I-/130747542225?pt=Wallet&hash=item1e71292ad1


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> A relist of a horrendous fake... a kate spade from 1986??? LOL! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180952602035


 
It's a "Hanna"...right?? How stupid does she think people are when she shows a different designer's label inside??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Filthy dirty, but in "perfect shape!" Oh, and did I mention? It's COUNTERFEIT! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...708?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a789f4fac


 
I always love it when my clothes are perfect...just dirty.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit wallet sold with some random purse! http://www.ebay.com/itm/women-black...I-/130747542225?pt=Wallet&hash=item1e71292ad1


----------



## marissk

Barf!  jlozz123 lists these two fugly counterfeits.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/140826673746?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c9ec8252





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...746?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c9ec769a


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Just... hideous! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251132635036


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yuck. Counterfeit multi-stripe. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230839480784


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yuck. Counterfeit multi-stripe. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230839480784


 
Gross!





Poof! Toast!


----------



## marissk

FUGLY!! Newbie seller mydelight01 says 
*Pokka Dot Summer Time Colorful Design >>>>>>> Lovely Lovely Bag!!! ( very hard to come by)*
*"PLEASE Do Not Miss Out On this Particular Handbag" *
*Authentic Kate Spade - Very Nice Bag *
*Pictures says it all!!!*
Yeah, pictures says "FAKE"!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/261083881096?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9cfde88


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Someone call the shrink... this bag has so many issues... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370640587542


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Someone call the shrink... this bag has so many issues... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370640587542


 

POW!! Destroyed!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pleather at its finest!http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...239?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b2c61aaf


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Pleather at its finest!http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...239?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b2c61aaf


 
You can be so persuasive! Seller ended it.


----------



## marissk

Oh my giddy aunt!! WTF!!??





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adorable-Ka...246?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c9ed89fe

What is it with grammaevelynne and her animal prints? She has listed this before.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...652?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257461299c


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think the dachsand bag is cute! I wish there was a real kate spade with a pug on it! lol! And... how is grandmaevelynne still selling!? She posts fakes ALL THE TIME!!! 






marissk said:


> Oh my giddy aunt!! WTF!!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adorable-Ka...246?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c9ed89fe
> 
> What is it with grammaevelynne and her animal prints? She has listed this before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...652?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257461299c


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> i think the dachsand bag is cute! I wish there was a real kate spade with a pug on it! Lol! And... How is grandmaevelynne still selling!? She posts fakes all the time!!!


 



Just for you!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I would so totally buy that! 



marissk said:


> View attachment 1837363
> 
> 
> Just for you!!


----------



## marissk

Fake label! 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-New-York-Wallet-Nice-/221106951558?pt=Wallet&hash=item337b005586

missy1307-2007 has listed fakes before...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...799?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abb091a17


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's a disgrace... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140827704475


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here's a disgrace... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140827704475


 
That is a disgrace!! Seller princessliz123 says it's "real" and that she's moving and can't take it with her. Huh?? I've heard of selling a sofa you can't take with you, but a counterfeit handbag?? Where's she moving to?? Antartica??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit Hatteras with fake "Sprinkle k" lining... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190715689275


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Must be a place where there are no counterfeits allowed... hmmm... I'd like to live there! 




marissk said:


> That is a disgrace!! Seller princessliz123 says it's "real" and that she's moving and can't take it with her. Huh?? I've heard of selling a sofa you can't take with you, but a counterfeit handbag?? Where's she moving to?? Antartica??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit Hatteras with fake "Sprinkle k" lining... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190715689275


 
BLECH!


----------



## marissk

GAG!!! How ugly fugly!  bluemoongalleryga is the seller





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gently-Used...217?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a21ba4241


----------



## marissk

Yug...






And check out the blank label inside






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...103?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9d6ef27


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The seller is abbylovedogs... well... dawnhatefakes! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170897568351


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

There seem to be a lot of these ugly things... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...217?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b2ceb1d1


----------



## marissk

Just what I want...that chain hanging off my shoulder. We've seen this print so many times (kinda cute, but oh so counterfeit!). veliqua lists this.
DRAT! Missed grabbing the photo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-purse-/200808102842?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec1187bba

Typical one-handle counterfeit. shelmwill lists this.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...217?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b2ceb1d1


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

...  aaaand immediately relisted!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...217?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b2ceb1d1






marissk said:


> Just what I want...that chain hanging off my shoulder. We've seen this print so many times (kinda cute, but oh so counterfeit!). veliqua lists this.
> DRAT! Missed grabbing the photo
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-purse-/200808102842?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec1187bba
> 
> Typical one-handle counterfeit. shelmwill lists this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...217?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b2ceb1d1


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> ... aaaand immediately relisted!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...217?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b2ceb1d1


 

Nah, for some reason, it's resisting my light sabre. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh, yeah... okay... I see that now! 



marissk said:


> Nah, for some reason, it's resisting my light sabre. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## marissk

Seller ljirl219 says this has a lot of life left in it. Sad...I'll slay it and put it out of its misery..




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...850?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b2d27d0a


----------



## marissk

windypoo62 is cleaning out her closets...this belongs in the trash, eh?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/110937686057?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d466c029


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think it's hilarious when these sellers-of-fakes take the pictures slightly crooked hoping that you won't notice that the label is crooked! 



marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/110937686057?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d466c029


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit... and with an authenticity disclaimer! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...387?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca4fda3b


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit... and with an authenticity disclaimer! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...387?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca4fda3b


 
Wow...it's been quiet all day and now the gates open...

This is just butt ugly. It looks like a worn-out chair...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...387?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca4fda3b


----------



## marissk

Blech...





For the life of me, I don't know why people expect someone to buy other people's dirt...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...877?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4169aab6f5


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

How many stitches on this label, for pete's sake!?!?!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...877?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4169aab6f5

OH, nevermind! It's the one you just posted! LOL~


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> How many stitches on this label, for pete's sake!?!?! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...877?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4169aab6f5
> 
> OH, nevermind! It's the one you just posted! LOL~


 
Hey...I'm old but I'm still awake.


----------



## acupcakekiss

I started looking at this blog just for something to do.  I continued looking through these posts, and started thinking the posts were from a few years ago based on the quality of these bags... Then I noticed the dates. HOLY CRAP! How do people do this? And why would anyone BUY one of those?! Jeez!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pathetic, isn't it!? If anyone EVER says, "I got it as a gift," you can rest assured that it's a fake! kate spades are so heavily counterfeited, it's ridiculous! 




acupcakekiss said:


> I started looking at this blog just for something to do. I continued looking through these posts, and started thinking the posts were from a few years ago based on the quality of these bags... Then I noticed the dates. HOLY CRAP! How do people do this? And why would anyone BUY one of those?! Jeez!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Pathetic, isn't it!? If anyone EVER says, "I got it as a gift," you can rest assured that it's a fake! kate spades are so heavily counterfeited, it's ridiculous!


 
Not to mention "I found this at an estate sale" or "This was part of a storage locker I bought"...FAKES!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Do you think the description of a fake spade sounds any better with a British accent? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150878099744&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123


----------



## marissk

Really. Really. Really. Ugly. Really. Ugly.   lin1rn1





And check out the Really. Ugly. lining




http://www.ebay.com/itm/CUTE-Kate-S...703?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1b3af69f

joy8244jam lists this hot mess, willing to risk her TSR and perfect feedback.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2a70b830


----------



## marissk

byorth lists this counterfeit...um...snake? print




...with a really fake label





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...887?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf28a21f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The british bird selling this ugly fake sent me the following message after her fake bag was pulled. I think she's 12. 

_Hi, I am afraid to say you are wrong. This is original and I will prove it eBay so next time get your damn facts right. Oh yes Jealous much. I forgot that you were a kate spade designer.... lmfao at you. Do not message me I will block you.
Bye Bye oops lol
__- jaine2804_



dawnsfinallywed said:


> Do you think the description of a fake spade sounds any better with a British accent? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150878099744&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Haven't we seen this ugly fake before? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/200808695413?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec1218675


----------



## marissk

Seller smkragel not only wants you to buy a counterfeit...




but wants you to buy someone else's dirt to go with it.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/200808695413?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec1218675

ETA: Once again, great minds are on the same timeline!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The british bird selling this ugly fake sent me the following message after her fake bag was pulled. I think she's 12.
> 
> _Hi, I am afraid to say you are wrong. This is original and I will prove it eBay so next time get your damn facts right. Oh yes Jealous much. I forgot that you were a kate spade designer.... lmfao at you. Do not message me I will block you._
> _Bye Bye oops lol_
> _- jaine2804_


 
She'll discover that being on my radar isn't the best thing. Yeah, sure, that piece of crap was "original".


----------



## sweetbags55

Chanel4life said:


> Here is her eBay seller ID: spiritual(281) her name is xx. She is not communicating with me so I'm reporting to police. Do you if I can report it to federal? I'm so desperate!


 Would who ever is in charge of this forum, please be so kind to remove my personal information that this person has put in this forum. Thank you


----------



## sweetbags55

marissk said:


> She'll discover that being on my radar isn't the best thing. Yeah, sure, that piece of crap was "original".


 This person is not from boston but from California, she lies and i do not want my name and email out there for everyone to see. This is really childish. Please remove it
Heeyeon, or i will add more info of yours on here.


----------



## sweetbags55

Chanel4life said:


> Here is her eBay seller ID: spiritual(281) her name is x. She is not communicating with me so I'm reporting to police. Do you if I can report it to federal? I'm so desperate!


 
She is slandering me.


----------



## marissk

Oh, good grief...yours for an entire $19...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Black-...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a21cf3d28

Yuk! Ugly! And counterfeit. Yours for only $75




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/271040059372?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1b3f17ec


----------



## sweetbags55

She has been comunicating with me[/QUOTE]
 Thank you


----------



## sweetbags55

Chanel4life said:


> Here is her eBay seller ID: cspiritl(281) her name is xxx. She is not communicating with me so I'm reporting to police. Do you if I can report it to federal? I'm so desperate!


 heeyeon Ui from cypress, Ca is lying. She has stolen my bags and has also recieved full refund. she told me on phone this has happened to her before. She had sold bag and person said it was a fake. I have proof on my phone. She is a lies. She even told ebay the item was not received and she had already given me feedback. Here is her ebay info heeyon2011 look at the feedback she gave me. Positive very happy!! Then she told ebay she did not recieve it.


----------



## Swanky

OK, enough.  This thread is being seriously misused now.  DO NOT bring your eBay drama to tPF please.  Do not post anyone's personal info anywhere on tPF at anytime.
Also, this is a KATE SPADE thread, please don't post about other designers here.


----------



## marissk

Meanwhile, back to counterfeits...
Seller ana1ocx says this mess will be "just a beautiful accessory to any autfit".





http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kate-spade-/200808835256?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec123a8b8


----------



## marissk

Crooked label on a really ugly counterfeit!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...472?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2a7b56a8

Seller says this is "very retro"; I say it's "very counterfeit"





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...006?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a21d7cfd6

The seller says that if you buy this crappy counterfeit wallet for $12, she'll toss in the crappy back wallet for free. Too much ugly for me.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Wallet-/230840763484?pt=Wallet&hash=item35bf2e845c

Come on...how ugly can it get? Just slap on a label and call it a 'designer' bag





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-tote-/200809054532?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec1270144

Two crappy counterfeits for one low price (oh, and no reserve)...geez!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...436?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e716532d4

Another 'estate sale' counterfeit. Seriously, people, do your homework!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...n-/170898638445?pt=Wallet&hash=item27ca5a466d


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Golly! I miss a lot of stuff going on being back at work!!! 




marissk said:


> Crooked label on a really ugly counterfeit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...472?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2a7b56a8
> 
> Seller says this is "very retro"; I say it's "very counterfeit"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...006?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a21d7cfd6
> 
> The seller says that if you buy this crappy counterfeit wallet for $12, she'll toss in the crappy back wallet for free. Too much ugly for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Wallet-/230840763484?pt=Wallet&hash=item35bf2e845c
> 
> Come on...how ugly can it get? Just slap on a label and call it a 'designer' bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-tote-/200809054532?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec1270144
> 
> Two crappy counterfeits for one low price (oh, and no reserve)...geez!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...436?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e716532d4
> 
> Another 'estate sale' counterfeit. Seriously, people, do your homework!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...n-/170898638445?pt=Wallet&hash=item27ca5a466d


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Golly! I miss a lot of stuff going on being back at work!!!


 
Yep. I was away all day, too, so they piled up. And of course there were the Pradas that needed to be culled, too.

It's a full time job!

How was school?? First day...always so exciting!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It was actually the first day of pre-planning. The kids return in a week! We were in a meeting ALL DAY. It sucked. 



marissk said:


> Yep. I was away all day, too, so they piled up. And of course there were the Pradas that needed to be culled, too.
> 
> It's a full time job!
> 
> How was school?? First day...always so exciting!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It was actually the first day of pre-planning. The kids return in a week! We were in a meeting ALL DAY. It sucked.


 
UGH! That's not school...it's prison!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's an ugly counterfeit! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271040650004


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here's an ugly counterfeit! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271040650004


 
BLEEECH!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Horrible counterfeit with reeeeeeeeeeeeally bad label... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140831032152


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Horrible counterfeit with reeeeeeeeeeeeally bad label... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140831032152


 
ewww...more upholstery fabric!


----------



## marissk

More to coordinate with your sofa... The seller lists multiple fakes




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/300767345999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4607217d4f





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Shoulder-bag-/300767327553?pt=Wallet&hash=item4607213541

We've seen this before. It might look like an innocent Sam, but...




...check out the fake label and fake lizard faille lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...2?pt=US_Girls_Accessories&hash=item25748a2112

Brand new seller amber3hansen2012 lists her first item as this counterfeit! Off to a great start on eBay...
She says it's an "original" and "smells new".




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Ka...950?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a21dcec36

Seller 14jewell22 says this is a 'suede' ks she bought from the ks website for $278. Right...when did ks start using fake labels and pointy feet? Why do sellers make up stories (which is another way of saying "speak falsehoods").




Check the attached image for the fake label and close up of the 'suede'.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...722?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b2e44f0a


----------



## marissk

Seller megancmyers711 just relisted this thing with the really fake label, the fake lizard faille lining and the pointy feet...








No problem...I can keep on slaying it!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...5?pt=US_Girls_Accessories&hash=item25748e465f


----------



## marissk

Oh, these re-listers..fabulousfinds114 lists this mess again.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...574?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232166f3ce


----------



## marissk

I'll bet we get a fight over this one. Seller secretshoppershell says 
"Beautiful and authentic striped Kate Spade Handbag with Adjustable Shoulder strap- Just in time for Christmas - Great Deal
The lining is printed with the Kate Spade name (I tried to get this in a pic - hope you can see it!) Please note in picture #4 - the Kate Spade bar has been removed from the outside of the bag. Still - a fabulous find for the Kate Spade lover!"
Of course, kate spade never made a lining with her name in it. And someone removed the fake label...this is absolutely counterfeit!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...372?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d041f69dc


----------



## marissk

secretshoppershell would re-list this?? How did I know?? This time, she doesn't say it's autnentic (over and over) and she admits "minor damage to outside of bag - I ripped metal bar from front of bag on elevator."...so much for the fake label! 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...388?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf344c74


----------



## marissk

GAG ALERT!! Seller cabbageteapots says she doesn't know anything about this or if it's authentic, so she's pricing it accordingly. How about taking it out back and burying it!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...720?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2321686b60


----------



## marissk

For just a second, the heart rate goes up...OH! A piped linen Sam!




Then you look at the really bad label...




And you see the pointy feet...




FAKE!!
The counterfeiter's came close on this one...but it's still fake!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Kat...745?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca639a51

And before I could get this posted...janetsstore79 relisted this!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...941?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca63ba55


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You did a great job today! Everything is GONE! Gosh, I miss this! I can access eBay at work, but not tPF.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Typical counterfeit with authenticity disclaimer! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...983?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a21e285ef


----------



## marissk

Seller dvb0631 says this is "authentic"...not with that fake label!






http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPERB-AUTH...176?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25749320b8

Seller rosaruthsatz lists this...well, whatever this vinyl mess is!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/180957461865?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a21e7bd69


----------



## marissk

Fugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...708?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c67a0fca4


----------



## marissk

Usually we see a counterfeit Sam with a fake fabric label; here's one with that notorious fake metal label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Beauti...698?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a78ec2782


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I saw this today while at work! I just couldn't post it here! Dangit! I'm glad it's gone!



marissk said:


> Fugly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...708?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c67a0fca4


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Horrible fake. Didn't bother contacting her, because according to her feedback, she's rude and insulting! LOL! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-purse-/330782253077?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0428a015
Typical ugly bow bag... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261086672297
Icky aqua/yellow/blue thing... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...003?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a21efc4a3


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Horrible fake. Didn't bother contacting her, because according to her feedback, she's rude and insulting! LOL! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-purse-/330782253077?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0428a015
> Typical ugly bow bag... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261086672297
> Icky aqua/yellow/blue thing... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...003?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a21efc4a3


 
Who was the rude insulting seller?? The listing had been slain when I checked.


----------



## marissk

Oh, how nice. It looks like it was made from a lawn chair...and the crooked label is so desireable!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...811?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9fbbbe3


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Her name was linduh something or other... linduh with a number behind it.



marissk said:


> Who was the rude insulting seller?? The listing had been slain when I checked.


----------



## marissk

How very ugly. Seller brendybrendybrendy expects some sap to pay $110 for this counterfeit mess.




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221114114088


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

That thing is hideous. 



marissk said:


> How very ugly. Seller brendybrendybrendy expects some sap to pay $110 for this counterfeit mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221114114088


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's counterfeit and the seller knows it... that's why she didn't mention "kate spade" in the title. Ugh! http://www.ebay.com/itm/brand-new-purse-/180958734255?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a21fb27af


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is a 'replica', which is French for "butt ugly counterfeit".




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/160870822153?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2574a5f109


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It's counterfeit and the seller knows it... that's why she didn't mention "kate spade" in the title. Ugh! http://www.ebay.com/itm/brand-new-purse-/180958734255?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a21fb27af


 
Ah...that seller (3303774692) is familiar. We've done battle with her before, right??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I thought we had... but I didn't see a message to her in my "Sent" folder... but I DO remember that name. 



marissk said:


> Ah...that seller (3303774692) is familiar. We've done battle with her before, right??


----------



## marissk

Hurl alert!! ruby2716 says this is "super cute". I have to go throw up!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...853?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a21fe6625


----------



## marissk

How very ugly. Seller ppro414 is starting bidding at $50... Gimme a break...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...934?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2a9f66ee


----------



## marissk

She's back with this fugly counterfeit. Missy1307-2007 doesn't get the message, huh?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-purse-/320969556116?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abb46c094

She also listed a counterfeit Prada again (320969555164)...bad seller!


----------



## marissk

fantastic574 says this is 'AUTHENTIC'...even with that fake label glued on to the pleather??? Nope!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-PURSE-/120974272166?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2aa0e6a6


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

These things are hideous. I'm glad they're gone!




marissk said:


> How very ugly. Seller ppro414 is starting bidding at $50... Gimme a break...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...934?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2a9f66ee


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly counterfeit Dot Noel with a bow and a metal label. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c67b16973


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Relisted!!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120974309279


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly counterfeit Dot Noel with a bow and a metal label. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c67b16973


 
FUGLY!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Relisted!!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120974309279


 
That's fantastic574's third strike, I believe. Three removals and eBay takes action. GOOD!


----------



## marissk

chauzzychauzlton lists this super-ugly-fugly mess! Says "I'm not sure if this bag is real. I think it's a replica but it's very well made and looks just like the real deal!"  GAG!!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-FUN-A...044?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b2ff0ff4

This might give me grief because the seller lists brand as Kate Spade replica, but I'll stay on it!

ETA: Slain!!


----------



## marissk

Counterfeits everywhere!
redrubyrubytuesday lists this fugly ugly




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Kate-...258?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2aa1b222

Grrr...I hate it when a fake fights back. I'll win! Good over evil!


----------



## marissk

Another version of the famously counterfeit 'cherry' print from shellandbrooke




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...809?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4846c7e171


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly bow bag... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261087729707


----------



## marissk

Another fugly fake 'bow' bag from rarequalitydeals (of which this ain't one...just sayin')




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...707?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cca0a982b

Once again, just in case you don't think bleeding heart liberals and conservatives can't be on the same wavelength, Dawn and I are joined at the hip!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup, we're like twins, only different!!! 



marissk said:


> Another fugly fake 'bow' bag from rarequalitydeals (of which this ain't one...just sayin')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...707?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cca0a982b
> 
> Once again, just in case you don't think bleeding heart liberals and conservatives can't be on the same wavelength, Dawn and I are joined at the hip!!


----------



## marissk

So ugly so early... listed by josh_juli for $1.00 but they say it's 'authentic'. hahaha!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...972?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d49abc6c

hockeymom.09 lists this glorious 'matching set' of counterfeits. Haven't we seen this before???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...813?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232194a025


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This one won't go away! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Kate-...258?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2aa1b222


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This one won't go away! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Kate-...258?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2aa1b222


 
I know. Sometimes, the magic ignores TRS's with 100% feedback. After all, they'd never violate policies, right?? My bud will handle it on Monday morning.


----------



## marissk

Fugly alert!!

pakeli2012 says this is 'authentic'...spare me!




Yes, that's a glued on fake label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...173?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ca76af15


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think this one wins the Fugly-of-the-Day Award! 



marissk said:


> Fugly alert!!
> 
> pakeli2012 says this is 'authentic'...spare me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's a glued on fake label
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...173?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ca76af15


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Typical ugly striped bow bag... http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-kate-spade-/230842852258?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf4e63a2


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Typical ugly striped bow bag... http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-kate-spade-/230842852258?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf4e63a2


 
Already slain...

But that thing above was really really fugly!


----------



## marissk

Fugly wallet!! Listed by bookrelic




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...t-/350590559388?pt=Wallet&hash=item51a0d3649c


----------



## marissk

This is just down right ugly...redrosespinkroses lists it




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...845?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca81bd8d


----------



## marissk

Whatever happened to cameras having flashes on them?? Huh?? Anyway, r0sbud lists this mess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-Bag-/330783866788?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d04413fa4


----------



## hyperion333

-sorry mistake -


----------



## marissk

Especially against a fugly fake like this one!




so darn dirty...and with the black/white check lining we 'love'




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-/280950426296?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4169f34ab8

But it just won't yield to my sabre...I'll get it eventually!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

As if putting kate spade's official logo on the listing will make this thing authentic... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fabulous-KA...655?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2574c0a6ef


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly, color-block suede black and tan... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abb5485cb


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> As if putting kate spade's official logo on the listing will make this thing authentic... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fabulous-KA...655?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2574c0a6ef


 
knownsoldier listed this last week and I slayed it (didn't post it here cause it was gone in seconds).


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly, color-block suede black and tan... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abb5485cb


 
Ugly one-handle fake!


----------



## marissk

I *really really HATE* sellers who have such stories...I'd burn in hell if I said how I really feel...trust me...mikequirk12 of Akron OH says:

It's entirely authentic - my wife is the only previous owner and she bought it at the Kate Spade store in Aspen, Colorado. I believe we paid nearly $200 for the bag, but the price we're asking is only $25.






Check the FAKE label





ETA: I've never been happier to slay a fake in my life. If this comes back...well, hell hath no fury like Mari ticked off!

Look at the crappy lining




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...550?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca862166


----------



## marissk

Yuk.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-purse-/320971011835?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abb5cf6fb


----------



## marissk

josie101 says this is an "authentic Kate Spade Westchester" handbag and expects some sucker to pay $110 for it. Spare me...she also says it's made in China, which we all know is not where the multi-stripe bags were made!




Check the fake label and the black straps




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authenic-KA...118?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf593c6e


----------



## marissk

Oh how butt ugly...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...381?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1b86d725


----------



## marissk

Another fugly ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...290?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2574c7508a

And a fugly counterfeit backpack...check those zipper pulls...WRONG!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...062?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a221f6446


----------



## marissk

Say what?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...875?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337b892a1b


----------



## marissk

Miss Dawn...check this please.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...049?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2ab82751


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

And when has kate spade EVER used those little plastic ties??? Come on! He found this PoS at a Goodwill! 




marissk said:


> I *really really HATE* sellers who have such stories...I'd burn in hell if I said how I really feel...trust me...mikequirk12 of Akron OH says:
> 
> It's entirely authentic - my wife is the only previous owner and she bought it at the Kate Spade store in Aspen, Colorado. I believe we paid nearly $200 for the bag, but the price we're asking is only $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the FAKE label
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I've never been happier to slay a fake in my life. If this comes back...well, hell hath no fury like Mari ticked off!
> 
> Look at the crappy lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...550?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca862166


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'd say authentic. It appears to be a nylon pique collection from Spring 2001. See it here... http://handbagobsessions.info/leathertrim. 



marissk said:


> Miss Dawn...check this please.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...049?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2ab82751


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This definitely wins the "WTF??!! Award" for the night! 



marissk said:


> Say what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...875?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337b892a1b


----------



## marissk

Ewww...








http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-WHITE...184?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46074dba40

So very ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-New-York-wallet-/261089099374?pt=Wallet&hash=item3cca1f7e6e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Must be fake black backpack night! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...142?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2321aa9686


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I'd say authentic. It appears to be a nylon pique collection from Spring 2001. See it here... http://handbagobsessions.info/leathertrim.


 
Thanks!!! I've seen very few nylon pique bags but it looked too good to be fake.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Must be fake black backpack night! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...142?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2321aa9686


 
Ewww!


----------



## marissk

Well, I could have been real money on this, but josie101 did relist this at a BIN price of $155. Get real, Josie, it's fake!! And I love how she lists it as "Authenic (sic) KATE SPADE Westchester Multistripe Shoulder Bag / Hand Bag" and calls it vintage. The "Westchester" collection was introduced last year and had those cute coated cotton stiriped bags that looked nothing like this...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authenic-KA...844?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf5f7134

Here's a similar fake listed by zbusdriver




http://www.ebay.com/itm/CUTE-Kate-S...457?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2321b0ae59

And it's the third strike for knownunsoldier listing this mess




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fun-KATE-SP...169?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2574cc68c1


----------



## marissk

Seller 2011mbates2689 says this is "VERY cute"...GAG!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/120976261032?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2abf3fa8

Counterfeit Hatteras




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...915?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416a02e93b


----------



## marissk

Seller arcfield lists this fugly counterfeit




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item3f1b8f9d7f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Good grief... These are hideous... and GONE, thank God.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Good grief... These are hideous... and GONE, thank God.


 
I've also been slaying fake Pradas for the ladies over there. I stopped one fake an hour before it sold for nearly $500!! Just spreading the magic around...keeps me occupied!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

People shouldn't "monkey around" with counterfeits! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251141004941


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Really bad label... not to mention all the other crap that's wrong with this... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-purse-/180961704856?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a22287b98


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> People shouldn't "monkey around" with counterfeits! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251141004941


Get that monkey off my back. Why does this silly monkey keep coming back??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Really bad label... not to mention all the other crap that's wrong with this... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-purse-/180961704856?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a22287b98


halseycaroline
There's nothing right with this!


----------



## marissk

grrrr....halseycaroline relisted this mess. She obviously hasn't met my attitude (or my light sabre)...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/180961775030?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a22298db6

jnj7373 lists this mess




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blabk-Kate-...357?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460754cf6d


----------



## marissk

hr0716 lists this mess




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...997?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cca281815


----------



## kristiestevo

Can anyone tell me how I post photos and descriptions or post anything anks in new lol


----------



## kristiestevo

Can anyone help me no for sure? Real/fake??


----------



## marissk

kristiestevo said:


> Can anyone help me no for sure? Real/fake??


You're on the Kate Spade forum. We know nothing about LV. You need to post on the LV forum.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

A fake from across the pond... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RED-LEATH...15?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cc9bdafeb


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> A fake from across the pond... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RED-LEATH...15?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cc9bdafeb


 
"Pond scum"...ugly!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Seriously... one of the ugliest I've ever seen. 



marissk said:


> "Pond scum"...ugly!


----------



## marissk

jsnwofford1 listed this as a "Kate Spade Swede Hand Bag". Swede?? I hadn't ever heard of that. Then I read the description..."Kate spade hand bag in really great condition like new black & brown Swede with check cotton inside". Ohhhh...suede!!! Had me going there for a while. No matter...it's still counterfeit!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...975?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b316683f

aaronfredricksburg lists this fake multi-stripe




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...645?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d04542ebd


----------



## marissk

Seller vlb expects you to not only buy this fugly fake, but buy someone else's dirt...








http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-NEW-YORK-/140838216584?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ca9ca388


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another dirty, ugly counterfeit! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...601?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca97adc9


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Another dirty, ugly counterfeit! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...601?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca97adc9


YUK! ICK!


----------



## marissk

Pondering...


----------



## marissk

Fugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...161?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2acb9081

yet another fake 'bow' bag; they keep getting uglier!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...709?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cca3096bd

Seller kendal.mcmakin says this was purchased in NYC at a 'Kate Spade outlet'....where? On Canal Street??








http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...435?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d4c285d3


----------



## marissk

Seller gracemethod says this is authentic. Not with that fake label!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58958dd2d9

So fake!! Check the fake label...








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Kate-Sp...229?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79423105


----------



## marissk

So tired of genetically-challenged animal prints...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...343?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c67d1ee77

Seller cinderellateen calls this "leapard"...I call it fake.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...013?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e71c3d3bd


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ya gotta see this one! YUCK! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-White-...535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460764396f


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ya gotta see this one! YUCK! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-White-...535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460764396f


 
OH GROSS!! Where's the Zofran!?!?!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

How is THIS http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-White-...535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460764396f still there?!!??!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> How is THIS http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-White-...535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460764396f still there?!!??!


HuH?? It's been gone for a while. Are you seeing things?!?!?!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Duh me... I meant this one! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...1679550473045777962&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&




marissk said:


> HuH?? It's been gone for a while. Are you seeing things?!?!?!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Duh me... I meant this one! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...1679550473045777962&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&


 
Oh, that PoS!!! You been hitting the moonshine??? I reported it over and over yet it resists my efforts. Must have it's force shields up. Mistress eBay will slay it tonight hopefully!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Um... not even close. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/140839263377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20caac9c91


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Totally fake Dot Noel... http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...711?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca9e2a5f


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Um... not even close. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/140839263377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20caac9c91


 
But it's only $8.50...






and it's gone.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Totally fake Dot Noel... http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...711?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ca9e2a5f


 
...and it has no "foul odors" other than being a stinkin' fake!





POW! Toast.


----------



## marissk

Oh how very ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...287?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58958f5f57

Why do sellers expect anyone to see what's being sold with photos like this?? After using my Sleuth Suzy home detective kit, I see a fake label and pointy feet.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-b...093?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2574e3c8d5

Seller familyvalueoutlet is willing to risk their perfect feedback by listing this as an "authentic classic"...FAKE!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...402?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abb7ed52a

ryingl listed this fake as authentic ...again. It's still fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...056?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2574e39db8

audiobabie is also willing to risk perfect feedback and TRS rating for this fugly mess




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Kate...051?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46075e1d0b

If one fake label is good, put on TWO fake labels. WTF????




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...292?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2574e2c7cc


----------



## marissk

This is just butt ugly. Seriously, who'd carry this?????




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...940?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416a29b304

Retch!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...043?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cab5bf1b


----------



## marissk

Ain't this just so lovely....




and the lining (with the blank vinyl tab) matches so well...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1bb646d8

This seller (violajane101) is a 100% positive feedback TRS that listed this counterfeit, and she has a fake Coach (280953999052) and a fake Burberry (280954007998) listed, too. Who can you trust these days??!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...858?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416a2a27e2


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

RELISTED! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...733?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1bb6d1c5


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lord, Jesus, help it! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230845465134


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

*sigh*... it just gets worse and worse... although nothing is as fugly as that hairy fake up there! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...328?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416a2b23b8


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly fake wallet! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-wallet-/271047896644?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1bb6ae44


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Lord, Jesus, help it! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230845465134


 
There's a full moon...the werewolves are out tonight!!




and check the lining


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> *sigh*... it just gets worse and worse... although nothing is as fugly as that hairy fake up there! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...328?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416a2b23b8


 





Nothing is uglier than that hairy thing!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly fake wallet! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-wallet-/271047896644?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1bb6ae44


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> relisted! http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...733?pt=us_csa_wh_handbags&hash=item3f1bb6d1c5


reslayed!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

That seller that keeps posting that aqua hibiscus fake... is she going to get in trouble for relisting over and over???


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> That seller that keeps posting that aqua hibiscus fake... is she going to get in trouble for relisting over and over???


 
I think eBay recognizes when a seller has had 3 removed listings. I'll mention it to my pal when we chat next.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

That IS the same one from last week, right? Or is it a different one? 




marissk said:


> I think eBay recognizes when a seller has had 3 removed listings. I'll mention it to my pal when we chat next.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hideous! Seller says it's "military colored." LOL! I know there's now an "open gay" policy in the military, but I don't think their uniforms have gone to this hideous bright orange, pink, and green rainbow! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...709?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf769e45


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Relisted!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-New-York-/230845486037?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf7693d5


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> That IS the same one from last week, right? Or is it a different one?


 
Oddly, there are two versions of this from different sellers. This one has an embossed label; the other had a fairly real label glued on to an incredibly fake bag. Two different styles, two different sellers.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Relisted!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-New-York-/230845486037?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf7693d5


 
Reslayed!!!


----------



## marissk

GAG!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...435?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2adde4fb

And they keep getting uglier...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...522?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d04626aca


----------



## nasheenash

Hahaha well i think people are smart enough to know if its authentic or not. Its pretty obvious that its fake hehehe


----------



## marissk

nasheenash said:


> Hahaha well i think people are smart enough to know if its authentic or not. Its pretty obvious that its fake hehehe


 
Really?? That military fake had a bid on it. We don't do this cause it's fun...people bid on and buy fakes every day.


----------



## nasheenash

marissk said:


> Really?? That military fake had a bid on it. We don't do this cause it's fun...people bid on and buy fakes every day.



But did the seller claims its authentic?  well thats sad.


----------



## marissk

This seller (onemanstrash46) says this reminds you of "101 Dalmations"...reminds me of an ugly counterfeit!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classy-Kate...752?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1bc25710

Another counterfeit made of drapery fabric!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-K...488?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cca44a698

Seller beads!books!glitter!" wants you to buy someone else's dirt! And is willing to risk perfect feedback and a TRS rating for $15. Geez.







http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...742?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337bac8846


----------



## marissk

Another fugly ugly counterfeit.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...799?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cac20e7f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It doesn't matter if the seller claims it's authentic or not. A lie of omission is still a lie. It's ILLEGAL to sell fakes-- it doesn't matter how the listing is worded. That's irrelevant. The issue is that it has a fake brand-name label, and that's trademark infringement. It's completely illegal. (And unethical, as well!) 



nasheenash said:


> But did the seller claims its authentic?  well thats sad.


----------



## marissk

onemanstrash46 relisted this mess! GEEZ! What part of "counterfeit" doesn't he get!!!???!!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Free-Standi...432?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416a392610


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake multi stripe... http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-/271048897982?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1bc5f5be


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake multi stripe... http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-/271048897982?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1bc5f5be


 
ICK!


----------



## marissk

Huh?? Seller thinks is a "Sam"; I know it's a "fake"!!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...176?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf7f0c58

noreen1113 says this is "New with Tags"...how nice! A counterfeit with a fake tag...and fake labels...








Check out the hideous lining




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2574f6d35b

love the wonky lettering on the fake label...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...461?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a795a74dd


----------



## marissk

So ugly...and it can be yours for "only" $100!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abb979f80


----------



## marissk

Another seller with a remarkable economy with the truth. Seller buster2boo says:

" I ordered this from Kate Spade. Com.  It also comes with a key fob that matches the bow on the handbag, that alone sells for over 30.00 retail. "

And she starts bidding at $125.00




http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-P...391?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7960a29f

How much do you want to bet she re-lists it??


----------



## marissk

Seller sheridec relisted this and says it's 'authentic'...of course, she got it as a gift and no one ever would give a fake as a gift, right?? And she was asking $175 for this fugly fake!




Don't let those pointy feet poke your eye out!




And here's the fake label:





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...188?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abb9a43c4


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> Seller sheridec relisted this and says it's 'authentic'...of course, she got it as a gift and no one ever would give a fake as a gift, right?? And she was asking $175 for this fugly fake!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...188?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abb9a43c4


 

She just listed it again...this time for $99...and now she disclaims authenticity!! GEEZ, lady, get a grip!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...468?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abb9a96e4

Three strikes...


----------



## marissk

Newbie seller naiomiayorke says this is authentic. Nope!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...919?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cad010e7


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

On the eBay UK site, there is a striped fake on the first page of newly listed. I can't post it from my phone.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> On the eBay UK site, there is a striped fake on the first page of newly listed. I can't post it from my phone.


 
This one??




http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230845713534


----------



## marissk

Butt ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-Handbag-/280955910908?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416a46fafc

yet another ugly fake 'bow' bag; seller stehoul199 says "MSRP for the purse is $150"; counterfeiters put a MSRP on fakes??






and check the even uglier lining





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...011?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b335f29b


----------



## marissk

Another version of this fake we've seen before. Seller katesmom48 lists this one and is starting bids at $75.00  




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Designer-Ka...231?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416a485017


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup, that was it! 



marissk said:


> This one??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230845713534


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yup, that was it!


 
It's gone. My light sabre reaches all the way 'cross the pond!


----------



## marissk

Wow...4 fakes in one auction...that's gotta be a new record.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-4-Vi...768?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf8684d0

Another fake multistripe! Seller thatsnewstuff says it's authentic...haahaha!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...750?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cca503c76

It's multistripe day! crownline3333 says this is "rare"...and of course, she got it as a gift.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Kate-S...677?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337bb7d68d

Uh oh...yes another fake multistripe! And it sure looks just like the "rare" one above! Seller kerib4 brings us this mess and the next one as well.




Check out the awful lining




and fake label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-HANDBAG-/300773265208?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46077bcf38

Also from kerib4...what a mess!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...669?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46077bc54d

Seller mylittlehouseinthewoods" lists this ugly counterfeit wallet




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...A-/221118960701?pt=Wallet&hash=item337bb7943d

WTF??? Seller marksara2003 "doubts" it's authentic. Seriously?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quilted-Act...497?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cab3e409


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly, fake crossbody messenger thing... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...599?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cad449af


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly, fake crossbody messenger thing... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...599?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cad449af


----------



## marissk

Fake label...and seller says "100% authentic". Sorry!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-BAG-NWOT-/140842243095?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cada1417

Item in the foreground is fake...fake label.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Buy-2-Kate-...517?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2574ff9f7d


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Find fake by alseller hannahgirl14


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hannagirl14


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hannagirl14


 





I slayed it.


----------



## marissk

Does this make my label look crooked??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...347?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25750119bb


----------



## marissk

It's been a weekend of counterfeit multistripes, eh? Here's another...seller mlenz1970 expects $75 for this!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Striped-Kat...490?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d4e96b12


----------



## marissk

This thing has an identity crisis!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...214?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e71e6f0ce

Seller vvbladevv says this is authentic....hahahah!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...448?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec17df6a8


----------



## marissk

Seller dunnj2012 lists this hot mess; and why bother posting photos if they all look like they were taken under water!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-/110946397063?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d4ebab87


----------



## marissk

So much ugly so early on a Monday morning (is it Monday???)




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...987?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a796d6693

Seller dwrighta1111 listed this fugly again




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...885?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c67ebb255

Seller jcaban-2012 listed this mess and a fake Burberry.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-/160877001839?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2575043c6f


----------



## marissk

Yuk




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...155?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec181c9fb

If the exterior fabric doesn't make you gag...




...check out the interfior fabric!




Who the heck would EVER think any designer would do that???
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Hand-bag-/190722185247?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c67ed981f


----------



## marissk

So benign, but so fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...840?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53ee977100


----------



## marissk

Seller kayf503 listed this mess again...





and of course, not to disappoint, it has this red/white check lining




And she posted this photo, too, which I include just as she posted it...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pr-/261093158673?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item3cca5d6f11


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

See the suede fake from seller 1grapevinehill.  It is hideous.


----------



## marissk

Here it is...

Do these pom-poms make my bag look stupid??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...184?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cae923e8


----------



## marissk

Seller pixiemykayla says this is "authentic"...gross!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...654?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1bf06f76

Seller scoop83 says this ridiculous counterfeit is authentic. Get real!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...009?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b3438ef9

scoop83 also this this counterfeit, claiming it's authentic.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...863?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b3438a7f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Gosh, that seller had real "balls" to post that counterfeit!!!




marissk said:


> Here it is...
> 
> Do these pom-poms make my bag look stupid??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...184?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cae923e8


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Gosh, that seller had real "balls" to post that counterfeit!!!


"Balls" but not "brains"!! That was really outrageous, huh?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

NO clue, obviously... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...305?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a22728a61
Sure doesn't look pink to me... but it DOES look FAKE!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...129?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a227112b1
Same seller as above... states this is authentic... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...763?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2270e263


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> NO clue, obviously...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure doesn't look pink to me... but it DOES look FAKE!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...129?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a227112b1
> Same seller as above... states this is authentic... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...763?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2270e263


 
I shall deal with them swiftly!!


----------



## marissk

My doesn't that handle look comfortable???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/ADORABLE-Ka...377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cca628a81

emmamc69 lists this monkey business!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...134?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337bc768b6

GAG!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-Kate-S...193?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20caeb4ab9


----------



## marissk

What a joke...seller cybrkat says this is 'cute' and expects $110 for this! 





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...221?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337bcb3d85

Seller suzanne2232 is on a roll listing these 3 counterfeits and also a counterfeit D&G. So much ugly from one seller! All of these items were donated to her charity, sadly.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...517?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2277982d





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...100?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a22778ad4





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...344?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a22779398

wolfjuliewolf calls this an 'original'...huh?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...175?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cca633d67


----------



## marissk

Seller vlagroup says you can make an offer on this mess if you don't want to BIN for $25. I offer a counterfeit $10 bill...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...736?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564c348c98

So very ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...153?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d4f9cd11

Clueless seller 2855alko shows this lovely photo of this fake. The only way to tell is by the pointy feet. Geez.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...237?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf975b3d


----------



## kmhernandez

hi I was looking at a leather kate spade from the cobble hill collection and I was wondering if they would have a made in china tag on the inside or does that mean they are fake if they do?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kate spades are often made in China. Can you post a picture or a link to it? 



kmhernandez said:


> hi I was looking at a leather kate spade from the cobble hill collection and I was wondering if they would have a made in china tag on the inside or does that mean they are fake if they do?


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> kate spades are often made in China. Can you post a picture or a link to it?


I just checked my Cobble Hill Leslie. If you check inside the zippered pocket you should find a black tag with numbers and a hologram thread woven in. I didn't see a "made in" tag. If you have that black tag with numbers and a hologram thread, it's most likely OK.

I've yet to see a counterfeit Cobble Hill.


----------



## marissk

Another "received as a gift"...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...574?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a797eaad6

Seller brandnameseconds has a remarkable economy with the truth when listing this mess. She says it's "100% authentic", and it retailed for $299. Lies...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...694?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257514aae6

wow...check that fake label! purchase4purpose expects someone to pay $99 for this! 








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...310?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d4fbe8be

So ugly! Listed by jkeverett1




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/170905871853?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cac8a5ed


----------



## marissk

Oh, my...ugly doesn't describe this! raccoonstale says these are vinyl flowers stuck to this ugly counterfeit is starting bidding at $74.95. GAG!









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Kate-...626?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337bd1b372

bayside*flea*market lists this counterfeit...




Wanna see the fake label?? OK...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...652?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2282eb24

chadw4521 lists this...




and if the exterior isn't bad enough, check the lovely coordinating (not) lining with a different fake label!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...673?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79821251


----------



## wingirl1234

I  dont understand. Who are you girls to say that all these bags are fake? Are you experts or are you just trying to get bags off ebay so you can sell your own? I have to say that some people dont know that there bags are fake and I can vouch for that because I was trying to sell a kate spade bag and was reported ,but honestly did not know it was fake.I no longer sell pocketbooks because it is too risky and could not tell the difference.


----------



## marissk

wingirl1234 said:


> I dont understand. Who are you girls to say that all these bags are fake? Are you experts or are you just trying to get bags off ebay so you can sell your own? I have to say that some people dont know that there bags are fake and I can vouch for that because I was trying to sell a kate spade bag and was reported ,but honestly did not know it was fake.I no longer sell pocketbooks because it is too risky and could not tell the difference.


 
We are experts. Both dawnsfinallywed and I are paid authenticators for sellers on eBay and for consignment shops both locally and online. We are both recognized by eBay as experts when disputes arise. We rarely sell our own bags on eBay but when we do, you can bet your lunch that they are authentic.

I agree that a lot of people don't know about fakes, but that doesn't matter. eBay's policies clearly state that it is the responsibility of the seller to ensure that all items are authentic BEFORE they are listed. It happens to be a violation of Federal law to sell counterfeits. If as many people paid with counterfeit money as there are sellers who knowingly list counterfeits, there would be an uproar. There is no difference between a counterfeit $20 bill and a counterfeit handbag. Both are illegal and both are worthless.

We understand that it's difficult to know what's real and what isn't but that's why there are forums on eBay and here that you can use to post what you want to sell before you list them. And we offer these services for free. Feel free to take advantage of what the Purse Forum has to offer. We do this because we love purses and we're here to help.


----------



## marissk

Seller scqqtn says this is "authentic"...nope! And it's only $60!!! 








http://www.ebay.com/itm/HANDBAG-KAT...068?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79839e64


----------



## marissk

Mooooo... listed by rlg2155 (note: the ginger ale appears to be authentic...)




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...245?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23220c4e8d

Don't blame me for these photos...blame vinedaledealer!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...041?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a22870b59

All I can say is WTF???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...839?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abbc0e11f

linnlesya gives us this fake




with this fake label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Kate...327?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b34f638f


----------



## marissk

I'm speechless (that's saying sumthin for me!). Seller molovestoshop starts bidding at $19.99 with a BIN price of $400.00... :lolots:




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...161?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1c09b631

I'm glad I'm wearing my Depends...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yeah, what SHE said!!! LOL! Thanks, Marissk for representing us so well and so nicely! 



marissk said:


> We are experts. Both dawnsfinallywed and I are paid authenticators for sellers on eBay and for consignment shops both locally and online. We are both recognized by eBay as experts when disputes arise. We rarely sell our own bags on eBay but when we do, you can bet your lunch that they are authentic.
> 
> I agree that a lot of people don't know about fakes, but that doesn't matter. eBay's policies clearly state that it is the responsibility of the seller to ensure that all items are authentic BEFORE they are listed. It happens to be a violation of Federal law to sell counterfeits. If as many people paid with counterfeit money as there are sellers who knowingly list counterfeits, there would be an uproar. There is no difference between a counterfeit $20 bill and a counterfeit handbag. Both are illegal and both are worthless.
> 
> We understand that it's difficult to know what's real and what isn't but that's why there are forums on eBay and here that you can use to post what you want to sell before you list them. And we offer these services for free. Feel free to take advantage of what the Purse Forum has to offer. We do this because we love purses and we're here to help.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I just wish people would pull the fake labels off these bags before they get rid of them. It's just amazing to me how many of these hideous bags are out there circulating!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yeah, what SHE said!!! LOL! Thanks, Marissk for representing us so well and so nicely!


Good thing I was on my Ativan, huh???


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

They sold this fake! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...122?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79848ce2


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

For realz.



marissk said:


> Good thing I was on my Ativan, huh???


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ummm... yeah. No. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/320977598863?pt=Wallet&hash=item4abbc1798f


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> They sold this fake! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...122?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79848ce2


 
I'll still report it...eBay can reverse the auction.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ummm... yeah. No. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/320977598863?pt=Wallet&hash=item4abbc1798f


 
You mean the crooked label doesn't give it away??


----------



## marissk

Looks like I've got another bag slap seller to deal with tonite. chefgurlkd relisted this mess




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abbc16cb3


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Well, it's gone again!!! 



marissk said:


> Looks like I've got another bag slap seller to deal with tonite. chefgurlkd relisted this mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abbc16cb3


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake 2-tone! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Frosted-Blu...755?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec19275f3


----------



## marissk

Didn't wireman85 post this before???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...428?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51a12b21b4


----------



## marissk

We've seen counterfeits from sabrina123_2012 and her blurry photos before, right??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kate-Spade-/290771489708?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b354d3ac

Seller 3sistersllc lists this fugly ugly. Yeah, the bag is counterfeit, but the seller says:

Get your choice free genuine topaz earrings or necklace with purchase.

Hmmm...I'd rather have a genuine purse!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Designer-ha...688?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec19705a8

social_anne419 lists this yugly




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/221121325970?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337bdbab92
​


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Not sure, but it sure is ugly!!



marissk said:


> Didn't wireman85 post this before???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...428?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51a12b21b4


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another ugly, pink striped set... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...158?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c68026bce


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly fake 2-tone wool with pointy feet! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cca73fc91


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Another ugly, pink striped set... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...158?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c68026bce


 
Ugh.


----------



## marissk

tobias1wicker lists this hot mess





http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-KATE-...012?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a22943654


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

See striped fake by 18peachykeen. MSRP, $328. Lol! Too early for lies and ignorance.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> See striped fake by 18peachykeen. MSRP, $328. Lol! Too early for lies and ignorance.


 
UGH!!!!


----------



## marissk

rziegler530 lists this fake...








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-purse-/251147734009?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79924bf9

diamondncuffs brings us this 'gem'




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d5127db1

sleeping00dragon lists this








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...174?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec19b9786

deepsouthpickers1 picked an ugly fake




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...673?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bfa854b1


----------



## Anayis

Thank you so much. Now I'll be more careful And I was wondering why Kate Spade is so cheap on Ebay (and not only). And, indeed, the fakes are so ugly.


----------



## marissk

johne1058 lists this fake and wants you to spend $75 for it!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...395?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d04a98183

colscollections88 lists this hot mess




don't miss the the lime green lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-Colorf...349?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5895ae9f95


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly crap with authenticity disclaimer! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...777?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d515ac51


----------



## marissk

The darn daisies are back! Seller mimi-crafter says "Whether it's authentic is questionable"....well, why the heck did you list it??????






http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...777?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d515ac51

jayemscloset lists this piped linen knockoff with a really fake label










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...076?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2b2938bc


----------



## marissk

GAG!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/230848906806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bfaac636


greenmissy28 lists this ugly fake





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/180969367316?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a229d6714


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Seller says, "Welcome to my auction!" I say, "Welcome to my nightmare." I just had an Alice Cooper moment... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...507?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337be44cb3


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Seller says, "Welcome to my auction!" I say, "Welcome to my nightmare." I just had an Alice Cooper moment... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...507?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337be44cb3


 
Welcome to my toilet!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Icky fake plaid with really bad label!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...163?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cca7d5cdb


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Icky fake plaid with really bad label!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...163?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cca7d5cdb


 
HAHA! Seller diva_kitty says she's selling this for one of her sisters..."She is not shy about spending A LOT on her stuff though and I doubt that this is any exception."  Turns out she's not shy about buying counterfeits either!


----------



## marissk

blwelchkin says this was a 'gift' and it's 'authentic'...sure....





http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Kate-S...671?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c68095757


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Changed listing to admit it's fake... Obviously clueless that it's illegal!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380468371349


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit Hatteras! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...079?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b35532df


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Changed listing to admit it's fake... Obviously clueless that it's illegal!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380468371349


 
My magical powers aren't working against people who are top rated sellers. She's a JERK! Saying it's FAKE means "Hey, I'm selling something illegal"!!

eBay will deal with her...

And it's been pulled!! Take that seller of counterfeit garbage!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit Hatteras! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...079?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b35532df


 
Blech


----------



## marissk

tunegruv says this is "authentic"...





and check out this horrific lining!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...375?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b35ffdbf


Love the fake label glued on to the 'pleather'





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232224c72d


----------



## marissk

Here's a first...a "luggage set"???








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Luggage-Set-/160879950230?pt=Luggage&hash=item2575313996


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

How much did they want for this whole set? I need it for target practice!




marissk said:


> Here's a first...a "luggage set"???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Luggage-Set-/160879950230?pt=Luggage&hash=item2575313996


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit kate spade in this lot. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221122241737


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> How much did they want for this whole set? I need it for target practice!


It was only $100!!! It would have been worth buying just to blow it up!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another ugly bow bag! And green, to boot! PUKE! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/280961920278?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416aa2ad16


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another ugly stripey thing with weird metal hardware... http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...422?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d51bec7e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

See fake by Darcy2345.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

K103180... Seller with ugly fake.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Tunegruv has an ugly puke-green fAke.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Another ugly bow bag! And green, to boot! PUKE! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/280961920278?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416aa2ad16


 
PUKE is right!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> K103180... Seller with ugly fake.


Ugly doesn't begin to describe it


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Tunegruv has an ugly puke-green fAke.


She relisted this mess; I posted it yesterday.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...041?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1c2c7ff9... Seller is clueless, obviously!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another ugly relist!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d51d2796


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Denim/Gingham hideous-ness... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330791253911


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

fake Dot Noel in this lot... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purse-Handb...305?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337beabc59


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> fake Dot Noel in this lot... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purse-Handb...305?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337beabc59


 
Another relist.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Denim/Gingham hideous-ness... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330791253911


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...041?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1c2c7ff9... Seller is clueless, obviously!


----------



## marissk

Seller karentess57 says this is an "original" and that it still has the original paper inside (the true sign of an authentic bag??? HA!).





http://www.ebay.com/itm/FUN-KATE-SP...779?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a799f9183

WTF?





http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-handbag-/271055626405?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1c2ca0a5

Seller proudmarysrollin syas this is 'authentic'...nope!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cb1d68c9


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

proudmarysrollin relisted this fake. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130763902460


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Doesn't believe it to be an original... YA THINK!?!?!? http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-WHITE...239?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4607ae8f87


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> proudmarysrollin relisted this fake. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130763902460


 
Her label:




Kat's authentic label is attached. Notice the 'k', the 'a', the 't', and the 'e' are really wrong. Also notice how the 'new york' is wrong...really wrong.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another PoS from an "estate sale." http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150897451647


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

unknownsoldier relisted this! Jeez! Don't people get it the FIRST time it's pulled!? It's pulled for a REASON!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150897451647


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly striped thing with an authenticity disclaimer... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180970641838


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another freakin' relist... Unbelievable! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/320979801933?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abbe3174d


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> unknownsoldier relisted this! Jeez! Don't people get it the FIRST time it's pulled!? It's pulled for a REASON!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150897451647


can't open it...did you slay it?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Perhaps... although she just messaged me, and I messaged her back... and it went through. So... I'll keep my eyes open. She swears it's real. LOL. Yeah, right! 



marissk said:


> can't open it...did you slay it?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Nope, it's still there... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160880482308&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Update... not sure why it's not accessible from here... Seller is knownunsoldier!
It's not listed in her 'items for sale.'


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Nope, it's still there... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160880482308&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Not for long!

I love how she lifted the photos from kate spade's advertising and lists it as if it were authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's another hideous fake. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221122770558
Seller is kayscave.
Item number 221122845657
Did she relist this!?!?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Seems like something strange is happening here. When we click on links from this page, it's scrambled by the time it gets to eBay. Conspiracy, perhaps?!?!!?!?


----------



## marissk

Vintage?? How about fake!! Seller ekellyfc2012 says this is authentic. HA!






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Kat...362?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cae989e2


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here's another hideous fake. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221122770558
> Seller is kayscave.
> Item number 221122845657
> Did she relist this!?!?


Yes, she certainly did!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Seems like something strange is happening here. When we click on links from this page, it's scrambled by the time it gets to eBay. Conspiracy, perhaps?!?!!?!?


It's kind of  limbo when the listing has been marked as removed but it hasn't hit the database yet (I sound like I know what I'm talking about). Eventually, it will show as removed.


----------



## marissk

Ick...how ugly!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-and-P...t-/180970648956?pt=Wallet&hash=item2a22b0f57c


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130764117934...  a fake kate in this lot.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130764117934...  a fake kate in this lot.


Seller removed it


----------



## marissk

Icky ugly fake




http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Kate-Sp...318?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a22a66bae


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit wallet. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...866?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bfb6a19a


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit wallet. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...866?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bfb6a19a


Sorry to be so disconnected today...bad breathing day. Tired. Whiny...you know, the usual!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You're entitled! No biggie... Hope you're feeling better soon! 



marissk said:


> Sorry to be so disconnected today...bad breathing day. Tired. Whiny...you know, the usual!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The gingham is relisted. http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-Handbag-/271055924040?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1c312b48 This is really getting annoying.


----------



## marissk

rosellhardwood-2008 relisted this mess.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-Handbag-/271055924040?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1c312b48

shabbychicgal830 lists this and says it cost $300. Right....





http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Kate-Sp...624?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abbe6e2c0


----------



## marissk

It doesn't take a clear close-up photo to spot this fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gently-Used...988?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416ab57874


----------



## marissk

So. Very. Ugly.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/150898077177?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232239edf9

Drives me crazy...vinedaledealer relisted this counterfeit fugly ugly





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/170908302711?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27caedbd77

simplysildanielle lissts this fake





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...330?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79a9e832


----------



## marissk

fourneals has listed this again (and again); hello...counterfeit!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...794?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416ab8793a

la-timer says this is authentic. Nope!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...583?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416ab8747f


----------



## marissk

Another fake from fourneals...






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...768?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1c3e5550

shaybrooke listed this ugly pience of ....





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...325?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d528a5ed


----------



## marissk

Haven't seen a fake multi-stripe in a while...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...679?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cca921b77


----------



## marissk

mysticbooty says this is authentic; not with two fake labels!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-T...483?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d52971ab


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh brother... http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...829?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b36d3a3d


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Oh brother... http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...829?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b36d3a3d


 
Just GROSS!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

How is fourneals allowed to do this over and over!!??



marissk said:


> Another fake from fourneals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...768?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1c3e5550
> 
> shaybrooke listed this ugly pience of ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...325?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d528a5ed


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> How is fourneals allowed to do this over and over!!??


 
And why do they keep risking their account by listing fakes!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit "Dot Noel" with flappy interior tag, and squares instead of "Ks." http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-USED-ON...404?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4607bab1a4


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251149454637... ugly fake striped with bad label. 


Update... this crazy seller KNOWS it's fake!!! She's listing it anyway... Jeez...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Two-for-one fakes! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140848145452


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit "Dot Noel" with flappy interior tag, and squares instead of "Ks." http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-USED-ON...404?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4607bab1a4


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251149454637... ugly fake striped with bad label.
> 
> 
> Update... this crazy seller KNOWS it's fake!!! She's listing it anyway... Jeez...


 
Pretty soon, she'll know it's been toasted!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Two-for-one fakes! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140848145452


 





They shall not escape!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

And yet, it's the only one still hangin' on out there. I can't wait for it to be pulled! 



marissk said:


> Pretty soon, she'll know it's been toasted!!!


----------



## pcah2002

Hi Ladies,

This might be counterfeit bags/articles (I hope you don't mind that I listed some):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...bag-purse-/271055926849?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

(The label on this striped bag resembles the counterfeit labels posted here)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-luggage-stripe-handbag-/271056240949?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

(Have never seen this style before and the engraved label doesn't look quite right)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...e-Stripes-/320979297261?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

(Doesn't look like a Kate Spade fabric)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...i-Striped-/140846930443?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

(not familiar with all KS styles but have never seen vertical stripes and this kind of closure/lock)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Kate-S...r-Handbag-/130764405181?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

(another one with vertical stripes)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...NDBAG-EUC-/230775851492?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

(Doesn't look like authentic and the lining seems very wrong)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...e-Handbag-/110939767556?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

(I've seen something like this.  Kate Spade is stamped on the bottom leather)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...N-LEATHER-/310407785259?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

(A pair of mules.  Fabric doesn't seem to be KS)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...de-in-Italy-/190714750047?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes

(Giraffe print)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Cosmetic-Bag-/230850068922?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0

(Striped Diaper Bag)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Diaper-Bag-/320978834664?pt=US_Diaper_Bags

(I'm not familiar with vintage styles, but the lining looks like a dead give away)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-CLA...-BAG-RARE-/190723577541?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

(Flora but doesn't look like KS-floral)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Kate-S...-for-fall-/330791493066?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

(Doesn't look like a lining KS would use)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...-Bag-Tote-/200816468790?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0

(Wallet with checked lining)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...ag-Clutch-/370646053161?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

All of these are authentic. The only one I have a smidgen of  dou t about is the multi stripe makeup bag.B]





pcah2002 said:


> Hi Ladiesbt
> 
> This might be counterfeit bags/articles (I hope you don't mind that I listed some):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...bag-purse-/271055926849?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> (The label on this striped bag resembles the counterfeit labels posted here)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-luggage-stripe-handbag-/271056240949?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> (Have never seen this style before and the engraved label doesn't look quite right)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...e-Stripes-/320979297261?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> (Doesn't look like a Kate Spade fabric)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...i-Striped-/140846930443?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> (not familiar with all KS styles but have never seen vertical stripes and this kind of closure/lock)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Kate-S...r-Handbag-/130764405181?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> (another one with vertical stripes)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...NDBAG-EUC-/230775851492?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> (Doesn't look like authentic and the lining seems very wrong)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...e-Handbag-/110939767556?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> (I've seen something like this.  Kate Spade is stamped on the bottom leather)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...N-LEATHER-/310407785259?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> (A pair of mules.  Fabric doesn't seem to be KS)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...de-in-Italy-/190714750047?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes
> 
> (Giraffe print)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Cosmetic-Bag-/230850068922?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
> 
> (Striped Diaper Bag)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Diaper-Bag-/320978834664?pt=US_Diaper_Bags
> 
> (I'm not familiar with vintage styles, but the lining looks like a dead give away)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-CLA...-BAG-RARE-/190723577541?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> (Flora but doesn't look like KS-floral)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Kate-S...-for-fall-/330791493066?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> (Doesn't look like a lining KS would use)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...-Bag-Tote-/200816468790?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
> 
> (Wallet with checked lining)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...ag-Clutch-/370646053161?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## pcah2002

dawnsfinallywed said:


> All of these are authentic. The only one I have a smidgen of dou t about is the multi stripe makeup bag.B]


 
Oh my, I have a pretty good number of Kate Spades and I cannot even tell a fake label.  Very embarrassing. I had more luck reporting two counterfeit Balenciagas --- and I thought counterfeit KS bags were easier to spot. 

Sorry to take up your time.:shame:


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

pcah2002 said:


> Oh my, I have a pretty good number of Kate Spades and I cannot even tell a fake label.  Very embarrassing. I had more luck reporting two counterfeit Balenciagas --- and I thought counterfeit KS bags were easier to spot.
> 
> Sorry to take up your time.:shame:



No problem. I was killing time at the doctor's office anyway!


----------



## marissk

pcah2002 said:


> Oh my, I have a pretty good number of Kate Spades and I cannot even tell a fake label.  Very embarrassing. I had more luck reporting two counterfeit Balenciagas --- and I thought counterfeit KS bags were easier to spot.
> 
> Sorry to take up your time.:shame:


Never worry about bothering us! We'd rather help you tell the difference between fake and authentic, so list away! We're here to help and to educate as well.


----------



## marissk

ladylaine01 got this as a 'gift' and never used it. I wouldn't use it either!! UGH!






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25754b7a3e

So very ugly!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...633?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4607bce8f1

Ugly wallet...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...s-/170908558366?pt=Wallet&hash=item27caf1a41e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fakeys from across the pond! 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/kate-spad...50?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a79a7dbaa
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kate-Spad...28?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4abbe3cc88


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake w/ pointy feet and bad label. It looks like there's another color on the BACK of the label. http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-KATE-SP...805?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25754b8e1d


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake w/ pointy feet and bad label. It looks like there's another color on the BACK of the label. http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-KATE-SP...805?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25754b8e1d


 
Yeah, good catch! What's with that label???


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fakeys from across the pond!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/kate-spad...50?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a79a7dbaa
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kate-Spad...28?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4abbe3cc88



Update: they're gone!


----------



## marissk

Oh, God, my eyes hurt (and my stomach....ugh)
kimba0528 lists this





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...911?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2b452c57


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

So many things wrong with this... AND an authenticity disclaimer... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150898857977


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> So many things wrong with this... AND an authenticity disclaimer... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150898857977


 
Oh sure...this might be a total piece of garbage, but I don't know one thing about garbage so I priced this low so you can decide if you want to risk your hard-earned money buying garbage...







Someone pass the sedatives!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LMAO!!!!! You have GOT to see this. Notice how the seller strategically covers the horrendous label... and it must be for a 5-year-old! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320981330608


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

fake, fake, fake... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-purse-/290773196881?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b36ee051


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> LMAO!!!!! You have GOT to see this. Notice how the seller strategically covers the horrendous label... and it must be for a 5-year-old! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320981330608


 
Yeah, sure, it's authentic!! And I'm Queen of England! And small...you gotta see how small it is!










What can you put in there?? A pack of gum??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> fake, fake, fake... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-purse-/290773196881?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b36ee051


That's been listed before...and it's still fake!

I wonder why reporting TRS's is futile...grrrr...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

An 8-pack of Crayolas, a barbie head, and some monopoly money! (And I'll give him some monopoly money for this PoS. Afterall, it's the same concept!) 





marissk said:


> Yeah, sure, it's authentic!! And I'm Queen of England! And small...you gotta see how small it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can you put in there?? A pack of gum??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pink "pleather" counterfeit. UGLY! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...552?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e72387d20


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Pink "pleather" counterfeit. UGLY! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...552?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e72387d20


Got it!


----------



## marissk

Gimme a break!




Who makes this crap?!?!?!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...231?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79b55597


----------



## marissk

Check this out!! This is a fake (obviously), this time with a fake Prada label glued on. Any label will do, just so the counterfeiters can rip someone off!


----------



## pcah2002

marissk said:


> Never worry about bothering us! We'd rather help you tell the difference between fake and authentic, so list away! We're here to help and to educate as well.


 
Thanks marissk!  Let me try again .... (I think that's a song right there....) 

Did I get it right this time --- I mean, did I get something that's totally wrong this time?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-AUTH-K...PURSE-BAG-/350599932797?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

(if you tell me KS made linings like that, I might have to cry ...)


----------



## pcah2002

What about these two?  Am I getting closer to target?  Or is this bullseye? 

(looks like the other one I posted)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-Dark-Gray-Wool-/251149720022?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

(I've seen wicker baskets from KS, but this one doesn't seem to hit the mark... something about the ribbon --- did I catch a bad one?)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...ket-Purse-/300776218165?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## marissk

borowskisbags lists this counterfeit and says it has "a cute black & white gin-gum checkered print on the inside lining" and the retails for $209. Really?





 surfer3859 says this is a black nylon Amy. Amy who???






We can't list fakes without an ugly 'bow' bag!





office*pinup lists this as "NAVY BLUE AND RED GINGHAM KATE SPADE BAG ROCKABILLY RETRO COUNTRY PINUP COUNTRY". I list this as FAKE!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/NAVY-BLUE-A...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2b4a10eb


----------



## marissk

pcah2002 said:


> Thanks marissk! Let me try again .... (I think that's a song right there....)
> 
> Did I get it right this time --- I mean, did I get something that's totally wrong this time?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-AUTH-K...PURSE-BAG-/350599932797?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> (if you tell me KS made linings like that, I might have to cry ...)


 
KS made linings like that!! This is a rare example of a bag with a little bow that is authentic. Look at the Made In USA tag (it's kinda blurry), but you can see that all of the lettering is at the bottom of the tag with the flag on top of the lettering.


----------



## marissk

pcah2002 said:


> What about these two?  Am I getting closer to target?  Or is this bullseye?
> 
> (looks like the other one I posted)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-Dark-Gray-Wool-/251149720022?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> (I've seen wicker baskets from KS, but this one doesn't seem to hit the mark... something about the ribbon --- did I catch a bad one?)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...ket-Purse-/300776218165?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


Uh oh...another example of that rare authentic bag with the little bow attached!! It's authentic.

As for the wicker one...that is part of the same collection as the blue rose bags; this time, it's the lining fabric. I own a couple of those blue rose bags...this one is authentic.

Everything you've been spotting are very unusual bags that we don't see all the time. Keep trying!!


----------



## marissk

skoochieandbric says these counterfeits are "classic" and "authentic". GAG!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...110?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4607c562c6


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

What the hell kinda chaos ensues while I'm at work every day!!?!??!? JEEZ!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hard to find any fakes with Marissk on the loose! She zaps 'em as soon as they come up!! LOL! She and I are both ruthless. When I was off over the summer, we had a field day annihilating fakes! 



marissk said:


> Uh oh...another example of that rare authentic bag with the little bow attached!! It's authentic.
> 
> As for the wicker one...that is part of the same collection as the blue rose bags; this time, it's the lining fabric. I own a couple of those blue rose bags...this one is authentic.
> 
> Everything you've been spotting are very unusual bags that we don't see all the time. Keep trying!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> What the hell kinda chaos ensues while I'm at work every day!!?!??!? JEEZ!!!


WAAAHHH!! I miss you!! I'm here all by myself, slaying fakes. It's so lonely without my dear friend!! I think you should quit your job and stay home!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I know, right!!! I'd rather stay home and slay fakes than teach heathen 6th graders! 




marissk said:


> WAAAHHH!! I miss you!! I'm here all by myself, slaying fakes. It's so lonely without my dear friend!! I think you should quit your job and stay home!


----------



## marissk

2010jonesyjones lists this ugly PoS...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/140849567911?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cb49d8a7

so very ugly




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...342?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bfc783c6

yuck.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...046?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b37e80f6


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

What is "Report Item Internal" right under the "Report Item" feature on listing pages???


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> What is "Report Item Internal" right under the "Report Item" feature on listing pages???


I don't see that...


----------



## HusbndNeedsHelp

hmmm


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It was on that listing for the pink striped atrocity. I tried to report there, but you have to have an employee ID.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hmmmm????



HusbndNeedsHelp said:


> hmmm


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180972908471


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> It was on that listing for the pink striped atrocity. I tried to report there, but you have to have an employee ID.


 
Oh...I'll bet some in safety & trust had that listing open because I had emailed it in. It was stuck in the reporting queue. Wow...weird!! Do you still see it on other listings??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180972908471


UGLY!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Good grief! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230850635826


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Nope. It went away! 



marissk said:


> Oh...I'll bet some in safety & trust had that listing open because I had emailed it in. It was stuck in the reporting queue. Wow...weird!! Do you still see it on other listings??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You know what's funny about the fake PoS with the purses on it??? THe purses ON the purse look like fake spades. LOL! Isn't that ironic?


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Good grief! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230850635826


Oh how VERY ugly!! I love the "don't miss this one". OK, I won't miss it...I'll hit it hard!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Etsy.com has a ton of fake kate spades on there for sale as "VINTAGE." You know what the problem with that is. NO kate spade is over 20 years old! Even if those atrocities were authentic, they wouldn't be able to be sold on Etsy as vintage!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> You know what's funny about the fake PoS with the purses on it??? THe purses ON the purse look like fake spades. LOL! Isn't that ironic?


I hadn't noticed that, but yeah, I recognize a lot of those fakes. A fake of fakes! Ironic indeed!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Etsy.com has a ton of fake kate spades on there for sale as "VINTAGE." You know what the problem with that is. NO kate spade is over 20 years old! Even if those atrocities were authentic, they wouldn't be able to be sold on Etsy as vintage!!!


I'm vintage. Or maybe just ancient!! Pre-historic...

Can you report things on Etsy??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, you can. And counterfeit merchandise goes against their terms of usage!!! 



marissk said:


> I'm vintage. Or maybe just ancient!! Pre-historic...
> 
> Can you report things on Etsy??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, you can. And counterfeit merchandise goes against their terms of usage!!!


I'm on it...reporting them now.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Marissk, are you okay!?! I don't see any activity today! 
Well, here's a PoS from jolly ole' England! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kate-spade-bag-/280965458170?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item416ad8a8fa


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

HEEEELLLLPPPP!!! I'm being overwhelmed!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261097926379
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290774289042
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200819292599
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/110951463972?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d538fc24
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...673?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a22db4081
HELP! I'm drowning in a world of bad labels, worse fabrics, cone feet, lies, deceit, and ugliness!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This one said via message that she couldn't understand why it can't be sold as "designer inspired!" Seriously? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251150376581&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230851005239. This seller sold this knowing it's fake. Basically said, "Buyers should know what they're buying."


----------



## marissk

I'm here...I spent all day at the hospital for tests and more tests and more tests!!

I'm seeing the "report item internal" so eBay must be double checking your reports. Lots of them are gone already.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

There you are! I was worried! Checked your facebook! Praying for you, and nice to see you here tonight! 




marissk said:


> I'm here...I spent all day at the hospital for tests and more tests and more tests!!
> 
> I'm seeing the "report item internal" so eBay must be double checking your reports. Lots of them are gone already.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> There you are! I was worried! Checked your facebook! Praying for you, and nice to see you here tonight!


It was good news. I'll need radiation and that's being planned. No other spread, though! Praise God!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Thank God for that! 



marissk said:


> It was good news. I'll need radiation and that's being planned. No other spread, though! Praise God!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly straw w/metal tag.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271059045246


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Typical fake multi-stripe. I sort of thought that by now, this would be common knowledge. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180973566895

Seller states this is from the "Bow Collection." LOL LOL LOL LMAO LMAO!!! ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## marissk

can't they at least slap the fake label on straight??





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Kate-S...475?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb05bd13

Yuck. Ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-Kate-Spade-/180973885987?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a22e25a23

pearbeach says this is "the real thing"  and "Vintage, I believe". I believe it's FAKE!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-panda-bag-/300779059511?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4607d43937


----------



## suzyh

marissk said:


> I'm vintage. Or maybe just ancient!! Pre-historic...
> 
> Can you report things on Etsy??



People use the word vintage quite loosely these days. It has come to mean "used" more often than not.


----------



## marissk

suzyh said:


> People use the word vintage quite loosely these days. It has come to mean "used" more often than not.


I didn't report the bags that were authentic; just the ugly fakes. One seller actually listed her item as a 'knockoff', not vintage, not recycled...just fake!


----------



## marissk

Seller withhousemoney says this is "authentic"...sorry!






http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...697?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416aee2af1


----------



## marissk

Why do sellers insist on saying something is authentic when it's so clearly not??? Seller skoochieandbric says this wallet is 'authentic'; think that label is fake?? Me, too.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...t-/300779378160?pt=Wallet&hash=item4607d915f0


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit Dot Noel with metal tag. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...329?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b3959839


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit Dot Noel with metal tag. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...329?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b3959839


Gone!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly fake stripe with AD. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Multi-color...924?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79ce9154
From the same seller... also has an AD. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251151672507


----------



## HusbndNeedsHelp

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hmmmm????



I have my reasons.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly fake stripe with AD. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Multi-color...924?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79ce9154
> From the same seller... also has an AD. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251151672507


Slain.

Why do people insist on wanting to pass counterfeits along to others?? Huh??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

If you have something to say, say it. Don't hide behind "hmmm." 



HusbndNeedsHelp said:


> I have my reasons.


----------



## marissk

jeremystine says this mess is 'genuine'; it's gross and counterfeit (and such an outstanding photo).




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Kat...961?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79d01819

Fugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...h-/251151778385?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a79d00251

Seller petitesoap says if bidding reaches $50, shipping will be free. If bidding reaches $5.00, I'd be shocked!! So very fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...289?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b3970359


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

fake leopard... UGLY. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...410?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccab46f7a


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly striped bow bag w/ metal label. Seller is clueless, obviously. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261098860955


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Label doesn't look right on this! http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COL...655?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d04e6126f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

fake tweed with metal tag... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190727042439


----------



## marissk

Gross!






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...607?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccab83ce7

Seller ebou7591 says she spent an hour trying to figure out if this is authentic. Took me 1.3 nanosecounds to figure out it's fake.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...705?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79d38219


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kill it quick before it multiplies!!!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/SLIGHTLY-US...739?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416b09061b
Hideous stripey thing with an authenticity disclaimer! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170911002155 AND http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170910994278
Fugly straw thing! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120987096045
Another black thing with pink dots... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261099353981
Ugly fake Hatteras again! http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-KATE-SP...352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec1d760e8
Relisted or still there!??? http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...009?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79d7e079
WTF!? This is getting exhausting! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330795078100


----------



## marissk

TRS qualityucantrust says you can figure out for yourself is this is authentic. OK...let me look









OK, it's counterfeit!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...155?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb16ee2b

She also lists this PoS for you to figure out if it's fake 





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...278?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb16cf66

She also listed a fake Gucci...three strikes and she's OUT! Is it worth risking your sellr account over this?? Nope!!

slightly used PoS




http://www.ebay.com/itm/SLIGHTLY-US...739?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416b09061b


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Kill it quick before it multiplies!!!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/SLIGHTLY-US...739?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416b09061b
> Hideous stripey thing with an authenticity disclaimer! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170911002155 AND http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170910994278
> Fugly straw thing! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120987096045
> Another black thing with pink dots... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261099353981
> Ugly fake Hatteras again! http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-KATE-SP...352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec1d760e8
> Relisted or still there!??? http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...009?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79d7e079
> WTF!? This is getting exhausting! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330795078100


It IS exhausting!! And why are we always typing at the same time?? I swear we're twins separated at birth!!

That plaid PoC from 2remember-me-awlways is a re-list. One more time and she strikes out!! Come on...give it to me... It's giving me a hard time going away.


----------



## marissk

Dawn, check this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Kate-Sp...638?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abc28c9e6

I say it's fake; there isn't any white stitching on the handles and the straps look black.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I messaged her to see what color the handles and the interior are. I'm pretty sure it's fake. 



marissk said:


> Dawn, check this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Kate-Sp...638?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abc28c9e6
> 
> I say it's fake; there isn't any white stitching on the handles and the straps look black.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Holy guacamole... more issues than a mental patient... http://www.ebay.com/itm/FABULOUS-AU...708?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79d994cc


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Holy guacamole... more issues than a mental patient... http://www.ebay.com/itm/FABULOUS-AU...708?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79d994cc


 
You mean it's not a 'fabulous authentic kate spade handbag pocketbook striped'???





And she gives us a warning she's going to post ANOTHER 'fabulous' kate spade bag!! Can't wait...


----------



## marissk

And here's her other 'authentic' fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...668?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79d9b3e4


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Scary. You know, if I came across a Civil War memento of some sort, I surely wouldn't tout it as a great authentic Civil War memento without doing some research and making absolutely sure it is exactly that! How do people just make things up like that!?




marissk said:


> And here's her other 'authentic' fake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...668?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79d9b3e4


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake multi-stripe... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170911030543


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake multi-stripe... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170911030543


 
Here's a hint...if it came from an estate sale or a storage locker, it's probably fake!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake 2-tone nylon w/ gingham interior. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...382?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb16b85e


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake 2-tone nylon w/ gingham interior. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...382?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb16b85e


Killed it!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Cherry purse... when are people going to learn!? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261099515103
Good grief-- cone-shaped feet, pleather, bad label! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320984484777
Denim Sam w/ gingham interior... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110952959202


----------



## marissk

Infamous fake 'cherry' print; received as a gift...gee I never gave anyone a counterfeit!







Seller sbey6244 says this is "authentic and unique"...it's neither! The label is fake, and oh those pointy feet!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-A...777?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abc2a8ba9

Another fake "denim with gingham check lining"....ugh!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...202?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d54fcce2


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

booklover101 posted this hot mess AGAIN... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230852368495


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly fake "poker dot." http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230852720820


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> booklover101 posted this hot mess AGAIN... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230852368495


ARRRGH!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly fake "poker dot." http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230852720820


She removed it...you're too nice.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another fake from stephaniec. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...366?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25757520ee


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Another fake from stephaniec. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...366?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25757520ee


 
Sellers who continue to list fakes deserve eBay's sanctions...


----------



## marissk

thebigbuyer2012 listed this PoC again...and says it's silk. Right...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...848?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccac41ce8


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

See fake from Victoria304. Has authenticity disclaimer.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Lariok20...  Fake set.


----------



## marissk

A set of uglies...how nice. Not!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...629?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e726f5c4d


----------



## marissk

Gee, I thought I saw this fabric in the $1.00 a yard bin...
karynne111 is willing to risk her perfect feedback and TRS rating over this.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...327?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccaca837f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Look at this fake piece o' junk. This seller even stuck a real ks style name to it! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180976988142


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Look at this fake piece o' junk. This seller even stuck a real ks style name to it! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180976988142


 
HA! This is what yayalexus06 calls an Oak Island Stripe Kaleigh...





Here's an AUTHENTIC one...not even close!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

They're breeding again... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261100387556


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> They're breeding again... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261100387556


 
AMERICA! TAKE NOTE! If you see something that has a kate spade label on it and has a bow stuck to the handle, IT'S COUNTERFEIT!!!

One more of these messes and I'm gonna implode...


----------



## marissk

Gad...kpeachey2012 listed this PoC again...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...791?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416b27e0bf

Look how crooked the fabric is!!!


----------



## marissk

Seller cantiflas22 says this is "New without tags"; looks like it came straight out of the trash bin.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...238?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79e94a66


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LOL. There's a local consignment store in Bluffton, SC. that has a facebook page. I always look at her stuff. There were two "faux" LVs on there that she recently sold. She ADMITTED they were "faux." So underneath the pic, I wrote, "Isn't it illegal to sell counterfeit bags?" She promptly removed the pictures and blocked me. hahaha! Paranoid, much?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

For the love of pete... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251153493674


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Mindbogglingly hideous... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...577?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4607f9ce91


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Rotten apples... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160885245880


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> LOL. There's a local consignment store in Bluffton, SC. that has a facebook page. I always look at her stuff. There were two "faux" LVs on there that she recently sold. She ADMITTED they were "faux." So underneath the pic, I wrote, "Isn't it illegal to sell counterfeit bags?" She promptly removed the pictures and blocked me. hahaha! Paranoid, much?


Who is it?? I feel the need to be a pain in someone's arse.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> For the love of pete... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251153493674


 
Pete hates it too


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Mindbogglingly hideous... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...577?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4607f9ce91


Ogg...hurl!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Rotten apples... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160885245880


That won't keep the doctor away!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Kathy's Closet, Bluffton, SC



marissk said:


> Who is it?? I feel the need to be a pain in someone's arse.


----------



## victoria427

How do you're port on eBay, I always find fake bags but never report them because I  have no clue how to!


----------



## marissk

victoria427 said:


> How do you're port on eBay, I always find fake bags but never report them because I  have no clue how to!


You can't report. But I'm gonna ask her if I can pay for a 'faux' bag with 'faux' money!


----------



## victoria427

marissk said:
			
		

> You can't report. But I'm gonna ask her if I can pay for a 'faux' bag with 'faux' money!



Sounds great, I have been doing it heavily on other brands besides Kate spade! It's absolutely crazy how people don't care if they sell fake bags and can care less if the person on the other side is paying 100s bc they think it's real!


----------



## marissk

usaryder relisted this ugly mess





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...547?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccaced9bb

So very ugly!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...125?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c684b01b5

yuk!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-handbag-/160885461857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2575855361

Seller buynsellindallas relisted this denim/check mess.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...116?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d55aa1fc


----------



## marissk

WTF?





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-WALLET-CHECK-BOOK-PAD-/271063520395?pt=Wallet&hash=item3f1ca5148b

WTF?? Seller perkeytexan says "It has that quintessential Kate Spade polka dot design in pink, green, and white on a black background". Well, it does have the quntessential fake glued on label!!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...095?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25759240e7


----------



## Tropigal3

Whenever I need a chuckle I can always count on this thread!  :giggles:

You ladies are great, we appreciate your looking out for us and keep up the great work!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

(WTF? Again!!!) Seller relisted this fake mess... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271063595427


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Icky fake denim with gingham interior! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-CLUTCH-/251153992570?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79f1cb7a


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

MUST SEE! this one go in the trash!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290777666908


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Nope, the crooked label didn't tip me off at ALL! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290777660937


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LOL! $145 for this PoS striped bow bag.... holy moly... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150905065246


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> (WTF? Again!!!) Seller relisted this fake mess... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271063595427


812mamie60_2000 has two strikes...one more and the rath of eBay is upon her!! GOOD!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> MUST SEE! this one go in the trash!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290777666908


 
GROSS!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Nope, the crooked label didn't tip me off at ALL! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290777660937


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> LOL! $145 for this PoS striped bow bag.... holy moly... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150905065246


 Maybe it should be $1.45...nah, that would still be overpriced! Seller angela32751 needs to get real!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Icky fake denim with gingham interior! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-CLUTCH-/251153992570?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79f1cb7a


 
Seller puppimp05 says "*THHIS CLUTCH NEEDS A HOME WITH A LOVING LADY WHO WANTS TO SHOW OFF HER CLASS*." Class or Crass??


----------



## marissk

The are GONE! Out ugly fakes!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The one with the crooked label messaged me back and said, "REEALLLLYYY??? How do you know!?" Like, seriously? You think famous designers glue their TRADEMARK labels on crookedly? Seriously?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I guess there's more than one... the second one must be invisible. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120988442873


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The one with the crooked label messaged me back and said, "REEALLLLYYY??? How do you know!?" Like, seriously? You think famous designers glue their TRADEMARK labels on crookedly? Seriously?


That's why I let 'em fry!!! If they are too dumb to do the research on what they're selling, they only want the bucks and don't give a darn about the buyer.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here's another clueless seller... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251154038927


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Here's another clueless seller... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251154038927


turbochop1225 can fry for calling this mess 'authentic'. It would take 2 minutes on Kat's website to see it's counterfeit. $100...give me a break!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I guess there's more than one... the second one must be invisible. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120988442873


 
One is ugly enough


----------



## marissk

Seller candjhenry says "i purchased this bag second hand but never used it. It is not a real Kate Spade bag." No sh!t. Sherlock!! I don't think the packs of Camels comes with the bag...how nice not to mention it's a smoking household.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...865?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abc4109d1 

Seller annarenner says this is a "look alike"...yuk...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...055?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abc401c47


----------



## victoria427

Just encountered the rudest person when saying her lv and Kate spade were fake said I was jealous I couldn't afford those bags and I'm illiterate and I need a life, her items were so fake it looked like it was from china town! And believe me shed be the one jealous of my collection, had to vent!!


----------



## marissk

I've had the opposite. Someone asked me if my LV was real. I said yes, it is...I would never carry a fake. She then told me how stupid I was to waste all that money when I could go to a flea market and get one cheaper. I then told her I didn't want to give any money to gang bangers or drug dealers cause they were the ones selling fakes at flea markets. She looked stunned...then walked away.


----------



## victoria427

marissk said:
			
		

> I've had the opposite. Someone asked me if my LV was real. I said yes, it is...I would never carry a fake. She then told me how stupid I was to waste all that money when I could go to a flea market and get one cheaper. I then told her I didn't want to give any money to gang bangers or drug dealers cause they were the ones selling fakes at flea markets. She looked stunned...then walked away.



She was selling it on eBay I would never go up to someone and say that it's about selling fake items an ppl who don't know can lose a lot of money


----------



## marissk

Another seller without a clue; coolnowclassiclater says this is authentic...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...616?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337c3c2568

angela32751 lists this AGAIN! and says it's authentic and still expects to get $145 for this mess. Geez!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...124?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2322a66364


----------



## marissk

victoria427 said:


> She was selling it on eBay I would never go up to someone and say that it's about selling fake items an ppl who don't know can lose a lot of money


These days, the premium designer counterfeits are getting so good that it's becoming very difficult to tell them from the real thing (except for the quality of the materials). I think I'd be hesitant to buy an LV or Prada (if I get a spare $2-3 grand) from anywhere but the stores in the hoity toity malls.


----------



## victoria427

marissk said:
			
		

> These days, the premium designer counterfeits are getting so good that it's becoming very difficult to tell them from the real thing (except for the quality of the materials). I think I'd be hesitant to buy an LV or Prada (if I get a spare $2-3 grand) from anywhere but the stores in the hoity toity malls.



That's how I feel also its so sad when people make living off scamming innocent people


----------



## Barbie24

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This hideous fake has bidding at $102. Someone is going to be completely defrauded! Please go report it on eBay. Thanks!
> 
> Item # 170670936527


  Im pretty sure anyone can see its a fake.


----------



## victoria427

Update, the girl i said her handbags were fake on eBay just sent me am email saying I hope you fall and break your neck on your stilettos and break your nose you stalker and ill keep selling what I want


----------



## Jynxgirl

Very funny thread. I think I will be bookmarking this one to come back to, to have a laugh.


----------



## Barbie24

victoria427 said:


> Update, the girl i said her handbags were fake on eBay just sent me am email saying I hope you fall and break your neck on your stilettos and break your nose you stalker and ill keep selling what I want


but it is ebay if people want to avoid fake designer goods they know better than to buy off that site.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Actually, Barb, not everyone can recognize a fake. Also, that post is from July 23, 2011. 



Barbie24 said:


> Im pretty sure anyone can see its a fake.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I don't think that's a fair assumption. It is the SELLER's responsibility to make sure what they're selling is genuine-- not the buyer's. It's illegal to SELL fakes... not illegal to buy them, however. I can tell you right now, that there are a number of us that monitor the kate spades. If they're fake, we recognize it, and we get them off of there however we can. Sellers usually know they're selling fake crap, but buyers don't always know. It's as illegal and immoral as using counterfeit money. 



Barbie24 said:


> but it is ebay if people want to avoid fake designer goods they know better than to buy off that site.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please tell me the seller's name. You can send it to me in a private message, if you want.



victoria427 said:


> Just encountered the rudest person when saying her lv and Kate spade were fake said I was jealous I couldn't afford those bags and I'm illiterate and I need a life, her items were so fake it looked like it was from china town! And believe me shed be the one jealous of my collection, had to vent!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another ugly denim/gingham PoS!  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320986169959


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This makes the Hall of Shame simply because someone took a REAL kate spade Sam, and drew crap all over it! http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Kate-Sp...837?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a79ea100d


----------



## marissk

Two fakes for the price of ... well, whatever it is, it's too much!






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...171?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abc4eb703

Newbie seller fckitsashh92 says this is 'authentic' and wants $150 for it. 





http://www.ebay.com/itm/handbag-kate-spade-/160886984933?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25759c90e5


----------



## Barbie24

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't think that's a fair assumption. It is the SELLER's responsibility to make sure what they're selling is genuine-- not the buyer's. It's illegal to SELL fakes... not illegal to buy them, however. I can tell you right now, that there are a number of us that monitor the kate spades. If they're fake, we recognize it, and we get them off of there however we can. Sellers usually know they're selling fake crap, but buyers don't always know. It's as illegal and immoral as using counterfeit money.


 
 I guess To me if I'am buying a designer handbag I wouldnt go to ebay.I'am sure they know they are selling fakes but they just dont care its the internet anything goes. Lets face it  many illegal things have happened online and will continue to happen but its the internet what do you expect ?  People get away with doing all sorts of stuff on the internet thats  " illegal ".Thats why I buy from legit retailers especially when it comes to buying anything online.Kate Spade is not even a handbag worth buying to begin with.


----------



## Barbie24

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Actually, Barb, not everyone can recognize a fake. Also, that post is from July 23, 2011.


Those handbags are ugly anyway if anyones dumb enough to buy them than deserve what they get lol.


----------



## marissk

Barbie24 said:


> I guess To me if I'am buying a designer handbag I wouldnt go to ebay.I'am sure they know they are selling fakes but they just dont care its the internet anything goes. Lets face it  many illegal things have happened online and will continue to happen but its the internet what do you expect ?  People get away with doing all sorts of stuff on the internet thats  " illegal ".Thats why I buy from legit retailers especially when it comes to buying anything online.Kate Spade is not even a handbag worth buying to begin with.


If Kate Spade is not even a handbag worth buying to begin with, what are you doing on a Kate Spade forum?? Just wonderin'...

If, as a buyer, you know your seller and have your head out of your butt, you can get some nice premium handbags at a great price. I have bought 2 absolutely authentic LV bags on eBay, both at a great price (<50% of retail). I checked out the seller, asked the authenticators here to look at them, and knew the eBay buyer protection plan would back me up. "Anything goes on the internet" does not mean someone can steal from you by selling a counterfeit.

BTW, I said last night that there are so many counterfeit Prada and LV bags on the 'net in general, I'd be more likely to go to an actual designer boutique in a hoity toity mall than risk a seller I did not know.


----------



## Barbie24

marissk said:


> If Kate Spade is not even a handbag worth buying to begin with, what are you doing on a Kate Spade forum?? Just wonderin'...
> 
> If, as a buyer, you know your seller and have your head out of your butt, you can get some nice premium handbags at a great price. I have bought 2 absolutely authentic LV bags on eBay, both at a great price (<50% of retail). I checked out the seller, asked the authenticators here to look at them, and knew the eBay buyer protection plan would back me up. "Anything goes on the internet" does not mean someone can steal from you by selling a counterfeit.
> 
> BTW, I said last night that there are so many counterfeit Prada and LV bags on the 'net in general, I'd be more likely to go to an actual designer boutique in a hoity toity mall than risk a seller I did not know.


 
I just joined .Im trying to look at different threads and give my input.I just prefer to buy  expensive purchases like handbags in store or online from a website that I know I can trust where I dont have to question if its fake or not.I dont like to take chances when it comes to my money.I personally like to  buy handbags in person so I can see if I like it or not and judge if its worth buying.Online you dont get that opportunity.


----------



## marissk

Barbie24 said:


> I just joined .Im trying to look at different threads and give my input.I just prefer to buy  expensive purchases like handbags in store or online from a website that I know I can trust where I dont have to question if its fake or not.I dont like to take chances when it comes to my money.I personally like to  buy handbags in person so I can see if I like it or not and judge if its worth buying.Online you dont get that opportunity.


True, but if you know what you want (for me, it was a particular style and size LV I wanted and had seen it in the LV boutiques), and buy carefully, you can get a very good deal.


----------



## marissk

Seller wearhappy says this is a RARE DESIGN!! and says it's authentic. 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-DESIGN...309?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337c427d35


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yeah, I guess if you don't like high-quality materials, gorgeous and timeless designs, the moderate price, or compliments from total strangers, "kate spade isn't even a handbag worth buying." 



Barbie24 said:


> I guess To me if I'am buying a designer handbag I wouldnt go to ebay.I'am sure they know they are selling fakes but they just dont care its the internet anything goes. Lets face it many illegal things have happened online and will continue to happen but its the internet what do you expect ? People get away with doing all sorts of stuff on the internet thats " illegal ".Thats why I buy from legit retailers especially when it comes to buying anything online.Kate Spade is not even a handbag worth buying to begin with.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Two hideous fakes with an AD... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251154619226


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly fake suede with a bow... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180978584062


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Two hideous fakes with an AD... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251154619226


Shucks...and I wish I could have slain those!!

Speaking of compliments...

Two strangers told me how cute my Dungaree Denim Quinn was today while I was at the hospital...

This forum is NOT indicitive of the quality and design of authentic kate spade purses and wallets. We call this the "Hall of Shame" because such fugly uglies parade around as the real thing when they are really just garbage.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly fake suede with a bow... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180978584062


Gross!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Two hideous fakes with an AD... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251154619226


 
Fuglies!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup, I get complimented all the time on the gorgeous coral Quinn that someone special gave to me! 



marissk said:


> Shucks...and I wish I could have slain those!!
> 
> Speaking of compliments...
> 
> Two strangers told me how cute my Dungaree Denim Quinn was today while I was at the hospital...
> 
> This forum is NOT indicitive of the quality and design of authentic kate spade purses and wallets. We call this the "Hall of Shame" because such fugly uglies parade around as the real thing when they are really just garbage.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake plaid... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...473?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460808fce1
HAAahahahhhahahhhaaaahahahhaaa!!!!! LMAO! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230854248626
Relisted or never removed?? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221128109912


----------



## Kathys Closet

This is Kathy Deringer, I own Kathy's Closet. I opened it 9 months ago and am learning more about my business daily. There have been 3 bags in my 9 months that were "faux". I honestly did not know it was illegal to sell them. I modeled my store after a store I personally consigned at for 15 years in Florida. They sold bags like this. Had I known it was illegal, they would NOT have been in my store. There are no current Faux bags of any kind in my store, nor will there ever be! It is even posted on my "desired items" page on my website, www.kathyscloset.biz, that I do not desire them and will not sell them! I am just a single mom who opened a small business to support my little boy and me. I certainly am not perfect, and am learning as I go. However, I will ALWAYS make changes when they need to be made, and this time is one of them.

xxxxxxx


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake plaid... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...473?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460808fce1
> HAAahahahhhahahhhaaaahahahhaaa!!!!! LMAO! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230854248626
> Relisted or never removed?? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221128109912


 




can't belive this!


----------



## marissk

Kathys Closet said:


> This is Kathy Deringer, I own Kathy's Closet. I opened it 9 months ago and am learning more about my business daily. There have been 3 bags in my 9 months that were "faux". I honestly did not know it was illegal to sell them. I modeled my store after a store I personally consigned at for 15 years in Florida. They sold bags like this. Had I known it was illegal, they would NOT have been in my store. There are no current Faux bags of any kind in my store, nor will there ever be! It is even posted on my "desired items" page on my website, www.kathyscloset.biz, that I do not desire them and will not sell them! I am just a single mom who opened a small business to support my little boy and me. I certainly am not perfect, and am learning as I go. However, I will ALWAYS make changes when they need to be made, and this time is one of them.
> 
> xxxxx


We don't use the term "faux" around here as that somehow legitimizes what are in counterfeits. Counterfeits are made to deceive. Some find nothing wrong with buying counterfeits because they think it's a way of affording something they otherwise could not have. But follow the money trail...it leads to gangs, drug dealers, thugs, etc. The materials used to make counterfeiters are full of banned chemicals including lead paint and harmful tanning products. Remeber that counterfeits originate in the same country in which a manufacturer of baby formula intentionally contaminated it with toxins in order to increase profits, killing and injurying hundreds of babies. It's the same mindset with counterfeits of all types.

That's why we are so vehemently opposed to counterfeits here. They are not "faux", they are not "fake", they are counterfeit. The motto around here is that there is no difference between a counterfeit handbag and a counterfeit $100 bill...both are worthless and both are illegal (and IMHO, immoral).

Marissa


----------



## Barbie24

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yeah, I guess if you don't like high-quality materials, gorgeous and timeless designs, the moderate price, or compliments from total strangers, "kate spade isn't even a handbag worth buying."


 
You can get compliments for wearing any handbag its about confidence not the designer label.Plus I dont see Kate Spade as being high quality.I think the handbags look a little too old lady for my taste.


----------



## marissk

Someone hold the bag while I hurl...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...731?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2322bd7033

More ugliness





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...883?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2332b7f3

mrsleanna likes to post tiny photo of her counterfeits; there's this ugly set...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-w-wallet-/200822789063?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ec1f893c7

She also lists this mess




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...750?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec1f88abe

They keep getting uglier...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...311?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337c472c6f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I guess our definitions of "classic" and "classy" differ greatly. lol! 



Barbie24 said:


> You can get compliments for wearing any handbag its about confidence not the designer label.Plus I dont see Kate Spade as being high quality.I think the handbags look a little too old lady for my taste.


----------



## marissk

They just get uglier...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...647?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1cbff857


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yucky poo! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130770894888


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake "pleather" with an AD. http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...754?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564cbb6c02


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Another fake "pleather" with blank interior label. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccadcbf9f


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Another fake "pleather" with blank interior label. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccadcbf9f


She also has a fake Prada I'm getting tired of seeing relisted!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

fake colorblock with glued-on label. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200822887804


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Okay, we've established that it's fake... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/320987538481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abc592431


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit Deauville Stripe... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300782968987


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Okay, we've established that it's fake... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/320987538481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abc592431


And I've established it's gone. (ugly colorblock, too)


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Counterfeit Deauville Stripe... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300782968987


 
Seller says it's "patriotic" and "With this red,white and blue striped purse on your shoulder people will stop and admire your taste in stylish and glamorous purses!!!!" Yeah, people always admire my taste when I've got a counterfeit slung over my shoulder...



*WOULD ALSO MAKE A GREAT HOLIDAY GIFT FOR A FAMILY


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake leopard print... http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416b39ffe8


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Still there... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Little...959?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abc444267


----------



## marissk

Seller onesweetscorpio says this is vintage and hard to find...






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...462?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b3c3386e

69mmmach1crazy seems to have a habit of listing fakes; Also lists fake Pradas, but this...well, this is shameful!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...406?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c685f9086

lorilamm relisted this knockoff Deauville.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...011?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4608105db3


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

How is this not gone yet? She's a new seller with zero feedback! 



dawnsfinallywed said:


> Still there... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Little...959?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abc444267


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> How is this not gone yet? She's a new seller with zero feedback!


I missed your post last night. It's gone.


----------



## marissk

tylastarstruck lists this





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Darling-Kat...469?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2575acac15


----------



## marissk

How very ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...296?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c00626c0


----------



## NCBDTeam

Hey ladies, I was wondering if you would authenticate (or de-authenticate) this bag I found at a yard sale





















The male end of the inside flap button says Kate spade on it, and the hardware connecting the straps says it on the side (pic 2)
The exterior is like a cow fur, interior is dark red lined


----------



## marissk

NCBDTeam said:


> Hey ladies, I was wondering if you would authenticate (or de-authenticate) this bag I found at a yard sale
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884010
> 
> 
> The male end of the inside flap button says Kate spade on it, and the hardware connecting the straps says it on the side (pic 2)
> The exterior is like a cow fur, interior is dark red lined


It is authentic!


----------



## NCBDTeam

marissk said:
			
		

> It is authentic!



BoooYawwww!!! Stoked on it  Would you happen to know what it's called? Do Kate Spade bags have names hahaha
I am Kate Spade retarded lol


----------



## marissk

NCBDTeam said:


> BoooYawwww!!! Stoked on it  Would you happen to know what it's called? Do Kate Spade bags have names hahaha
> I am Kate Spade retarded lol


They have both collection names and style names...but sadly, I don't know the name of this bag.


----------



## NCBDTeam

marissk said:
			
		

> They have both collection names and style names...but sadly, I don't know the name of this bag.



It's cool!! I appreciate your time SO much!  
Thanks Again!!


----------



## marissk

Fake multistripe






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...607?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1cd2bcdf

Allegedly "retro"...does that mean "counterfeit"??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...174?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b3cb9bbe

Yeah, knock off Burberry lining...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...572?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abc6522dc

Seller sayss she thinks kate spade made the "real one"...UGH UGH UGH!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bam...401?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cba2ef41


----------



## marissk

Owww...my eyes hurt!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/230855431271?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c00e5467

yuck.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...654?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a23481b9e

more yuck.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Medium-Size...089?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416b77bf39


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Check out the really bad label on this fake! http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...041?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cba2fd79


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Purse-party counterfeit... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120990280087


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Purse-party counterfeit... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120990280087


 
Oh, good grief...I'm a sick old lady...do I have to look at this PoS???





GAG!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It is a bit nauseating. 



marissk said:


> Oh, good grief...I'm a sick old lady...do I have to look at this PoS???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAG!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Giraffe print with a bow. Jeez. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271067000691
Can't really even describe this. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360490519077
The seller above lists a fake Gucci, as well. Both have ADs. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Made-...020?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53eee89724


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Selling this as "designer inspired." *Sigh* http://www.ebay.com/itm/DESIGNER-IN...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c00a5326


----------



## marissk

Fake multistripe




http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-OWNED-K...226?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416b7dd272

So many things wrong with this mess...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...691?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1cda2f73

What the hell????




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...077?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53eee8ca25


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Selling this as "designer inspired." *Sigh* http://www.ebay.com/itm/DESIGNER-IN...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c00a5326


 
Right...the counterfeiters were 'inspired' to slap on the fake label on this grossly ugly bag...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The seller of the thing with the girls all over it above lists a fake Gucci, as well. Both have ADs. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Made-...020?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53eee89724


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The seller of the thing with the girls all over it above lists a fake Gucci, as well. Both have ADs. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Made-...020?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53eee89724


You slayed it!


----------



## marissk

Yugly!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...782?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec20a6916

Is it multistripe Sunday??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...589?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a234e0315


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

fake leopard with bad label. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200823957782
fake multi-stripe with bad label. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180980941589


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LOL! Brilliant minds and all that! THat's the two I just posted!!!! hahaha! 




marissk said:


> Yugly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...782?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec20a6916
> 
> Is it multistripe Sunday??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...589?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a234e0315


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> LOL! Brilliant minds and all that! THat's the two I just posted!!!! hahaha!


Slain!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

*Sigh* ANOTHER fake multi-stripe... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Multi-Colored-Tote-/190730632326?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c686e7c86
Yee-frickin'-hah. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320989119333


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm home sick today! These made me sicker! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221129967482
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251155649897


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake kate spade "leather" w/ glued-on label. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130772366707


----------



## marissk

jenn060308 lists this again





http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-purse-/251157003192?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7a1fbbb8

Fake leopard




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...707?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460828553b

YUCK!! alexanderbromley sats tgus us aytgebtuc,,,hahahaha!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...615?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7a203e47


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

How was your day today? You okay? 



marissk said:


> jenn060308 lists this again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-purse-/251157003192?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7a1fbbb8
> 
> Fake leopard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...707?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460828553b
> 
> YUCK!! alexanderbromley sats tgus us aytgebtuc,,,hahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...615?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7a203e47


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Ugly fake striped bucket... retailed for $228? Yeah, my arse it did! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180981636300


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hideous wool with metal tag, caps on interior embossed label- which is on a flappy tag, and cone feet. 
The other is the ugly bucket.

Can't upload the wool atrocity... it's here... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271067896747


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> How was your day today? You okay?


My throat is really hurting from the bronchoscopy, but I've got pain meds and Popscicles!! I'll feel better in the a.m., I'm sure!


----------



## marissk

Too ugly for a Tuesday morning!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...434?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b3dbc192





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Multi-...156?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1ce9f854


----------



## marissk

Uggggly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spada-handbag-/140856952754?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cbba87b2


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Seller says he's going to remove it, but it's been HOURS and it's still there! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300784977756&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Seller says he's going to remove it, but it's been HOURS and it's still there! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300784977756&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Allow me to save him some time...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ugly fake striped bucket... retailed for $228? Yeah, my arse it did! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180981636300


Yeah, that bucket was a re-list.


----------



## marissk

Do you know how I post photos??? It's easier than attaching them...

Here, I click the gold Post Reply button for all of my posts with photos. (you MUST first have clicked the gold "Post Reply" button otherwise you have to use attached images). In the listing on eBay, I click on the photo and usually, it opens in a popup window. All I do is right click and select Copy, then I go back to my post here and click "Ctrl-V" to paste in the photo. It's so easy that way, but as I said, you have to start your post here with the Post Reply button.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Bought at an estate sale. Can't guarantee it's authentic. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130773127611&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## dawnsfinallywed




----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


>


See...easy!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Bought at an estate sale. Can't guarantee it's authentic. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130773127611&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


And it's either wool or felt...or FAKE!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yucky poo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Kate-Sp...667?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb5dfbab


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yucky poo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Kate-Sp...667?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb5dfbab


Look at you...posting photos!! Easy, huh??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Fake Monoco Stripe




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330800030575


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm a photo postin' fool!!! 



marissk said:


> Look at you...posting photos!! Easy, huh??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Fake Monoco Stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330800030575


Hey, my stripes are backwards!! I saw a real on earlier today...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I'm a photo postin' fool!!!


Oh...one more thing. If the listing doesn't have photos that allow you to pop them up in a new window to zoom (I think that's a listing option that costs like $.25), you can just right click on the photo you want, select Copy, then paste it into your post.


----------



## marissk

I think every bag should have plastic flowers glued on to it...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...286?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccb05dabe


----------



## marissk

ICK!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...129?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337c716451

Seller zoe0628 says this is an "adorable must have"...no thanks!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/251158062312?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7a2fe4e8

Seller keroac75 syas this ugly wallet is authentic...ha!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Authentic-Wallet-/271069229493?pt=Wallet&hash=item3f1cfc31b5

and here's the matching bag...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...254?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1cfc2126


----------



## marissk

What the heck is this? Half a purse??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/120991458622?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2ba7253e

Speaking of WTH??





And if that's not enough for you...it comes with a matching wallet!!!




OOOWWWW! My eyes hurt!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/230856874046?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c024583e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

With this lovely interior!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Hand-Bag-/110957364005?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d5930325


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> With this lovely interior!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Hand-Bag-/110957364005?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d5930325


Crap...don't show things like that to a woman in my delicate condition!! I might lose my lunch!!!

Ick ugly. And happily it's gone!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320990939646


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280979658323


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280979646882




Seller states, "Kate spade bag it's top of the purse on seams needs tlc look at pics other then that purse is grate!" WTH does that even MEAN???


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Free-Ship-k...956?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cbc4ae24


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...194?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c02e47ca


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261105000483


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261105000483


Hmph! She listed this mess earlier today and I slaid it (disappeared before I could post here). I love what she says about this..."It will bring joy into your world having it near you". Wow...joy in my world from a counterfeit.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-/230857557631?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c02ec67f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...736?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a237ab510


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-/230857557631?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c02ec67f


she's got a fake Prada she keeps relisting, too.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I don't know why they won't go away!



marissk said:


> she's got a fake Prada she keeps relisting, too.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't know why they won't go away!


Me, either. I've  reported them to S&T; she'll slay them when she gets in early in the morning!


----------



## marissk

Seller divebottomtime says this is authentic and has 'faux straw'...honey, that ain't the only thing that's 'faux'!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...257?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb6c4a21

She also lists this hot mess and says it's 'perfect for a gift'...especially if you're trying to dump a friend!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handbag-Kat...887?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb6c3527

hellokittyqueen-aleya lists this hurl-worthy ess and wants $160 for it!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...904?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abc956b88

Oh how very ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-S...724?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec223e834

Another fake multi-stripe




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...880?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7a3a81f8


----------



## marissk

Oh my giddy aunt. Really...who'd buy this???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...728?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460842a3b0

GAG!!




And look at how bad the label is




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...640?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337c7d2620


----------



## marissk

UGH!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...058?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccb16dd52


----------



## marissk

Two fakes for the price of one!'




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...688?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a23851908

Gross!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Kate-...413?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232319564d


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190732607691


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221132124261


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...255?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b3dba96f


----------



## marissk

You slaid all but the multistripe. I'll hack away at it! I dont' know wy it's resisting being slain!


----------



## marissk

Ick!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...053?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460847448d


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330801493439







http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...060?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d054e47cc


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270812233344


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...828?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7296b74c


----------



## marissk

WRONG!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...6158404?pt=US_Diaper_Bags&hash=item2ec22bfd44


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Gosh, it's fun wiping out counterfeits!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Gosh, it's fun wiping out counterfeits!


Heck yeah!!! Keeping eBay safe is a good thing (and the power rush helps)!!


----------



## marissk

I'm glad you're slaying away cause I'll be a bit slow when I start my radiation...just posted an update on FB.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that! You know I always pray for ya! I hope it doesn't cause you to feel bad. I remember when my daddy had radiation, he was miserable-- food didn't taste right, etc. Just the most basic things were affected. I hope it's better for you... 



marissk said:


> I'm glad you're slaying away cause I'll be a bit slow when I start my radiation...just posted an update on FB.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261105684024


----------



## marissk

Seller lovemydogs22 has a 'huge' lot of plus size clothing and is offering this horrific fake for free...and disclaims it's authenticity!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUGE-LOT-WO...176?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337c83f280


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290782434178


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...886?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337c85a6de


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271070835227


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180985093269


----------



## marissk

Yup...it's "Re-List Saturday"!!!


----------



## marissk

And this is a re-list!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...576?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d1b75f0


----------



## marissk

OK...here's your typical counterfeit multistripe...





BUT...this lining was NEVER made by kate spade. Notice the capitals on the K and S?? Wrong!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e72d05cae


----------



## marissk

bargainbridge relisted this. Go ahead...make my day... 






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...855?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e72d0de1f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Aaaand... it's been relisted. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...855?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e72d0de1f




marissk said:


> OK...here's your typical counterfeit multistripe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT...this lining was NEVER made by kate spade. Notice the capitals on the K and S?? Wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e72d05cae


----------



## marissk

ANOTHER re-list! The label on this is f-a-k-e! The bag is damaged with nail polish and the seller wants $199 for it...









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-KATE...364?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0558ef8c


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/230858554769?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c03dfd91


----------



## marissk

Equally hideoous....they're all coming out of the woodwork!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/221132566256?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337c872ef0


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

That thing is super ugly. 




marissk said:


> Equally hideoous....they're all coming out of the woodwork!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/221132566256?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337c872ef0


----------



## marissk

Ugh. Gross. Ick.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...078?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e72d2bf76


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

This already wins the "WTF Award" for today! 



marissk said:


> Ugh. Gross. Ick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...078?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e72d2bf76


----------



## marissk

It was hard to look at so early in the morning!


----------



## marissk

Seller says it's authentic...haHAHAha!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...467?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccb23a85b


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

And on the Lord's day, at that. 



marissk said:


> It was hard to look at so early in the morning!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261106209377


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...645?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337c7d705d


----------



## marissk

Blech!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...645?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337c7d705d


----------



## marissk

Good heavens!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...538?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c68971012

Seller catalogs-and-books says this horrific mess is "authentic"....




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...990?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d246c86


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/120993227139?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c2bc22183


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Wonder why the pastel Sam thingy up there hasn't been removed yet.

Update! It's gone now!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...629?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d067725


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Wonder why the pastel Sam thingy up there hasn't been removed yet.


It's gone, finally.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300787185603


----------



## marissk

Why aren't things going away????? Geez....


----------



## marissk

Another "received as a gift"...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...450?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e72d80c62


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300787199372


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300787199372


And we keep seeing it over and over.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230858949725


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...241?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a239ab289


----------



## marissk

Seller brownsfashion2011 says this is 100% authentic. Nope! It's 100% counterfeit!





Check the fake label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...523?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2576041f03


----------



## marissk

ugh




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...476&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&sd=170918201966&





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...816&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&sd=251160551714&


----------



## marissk

Yuck!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-gra...881?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c04823a9





fake label and what looks like a silly bow!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...474&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&sd=230859219881&


----------



## marissk

Seller says she's not sure this is authentic but wants you to spend your hard-earned money on this even if it's a worthless fake. I'm paraphrasing here...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...250?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb87445a

Gad...





and if you think the outside is ugly, check the lining




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautfully-...922?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416bff6cf2


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170918389459


----------



## marissk

Yeah, it's the same seller as that plaid mess. And it won't go away!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170918369401


----------



## marissk

Was just posting that!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261106897021


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-K...570?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416c023a52


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251160776149


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271072718518


----------



## marissk

virtualhoarder says "*This bag was purchased for alot of money years ago as this is one of the older styles of KATE SPADE bags but nevertheless it is cute and can be yours for much less right here!*" The BIN price is 'only' $85.




Could the fabric be more crooked??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...767?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb8882c7

How very ugly!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...542?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a23a50456


----------



## marissk

Seriously...how niave do you have to be to think this is authentic and worth $150???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Kate-Sp...326?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7a5eec06

I'm seeing spots




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-HANDBAG-/170918730515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb8cdb13


----------



## marissk

Seller gaertighaus says "*Cute little purse in the style of Kate Spade. **It says Kate Spade New York on the front, but its a knock off from the streets of NYC. (Real Kate bags dont have a bow on them. I learned that much later, of course.)*"  No matter...some idiot is actually bidding on it!!






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Little...247?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46085fbeef

This ridiculous fake sold in an instant.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120994147131


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150915632289


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140860828464


----------



## marissk

EEEGAD! They're coming out of the woodwork!!! Get 'em Dawn!!


----------



## marissk

Huuurrlll...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/280985944858?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416c11431a


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I think that "the writing's on the wall!" It's a fake! 




marissk said:


> Seriously...how niave do you have to be to think this is authentic and worth $150???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Kate-Sp...326?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7a5eec06
> 
> I'm seeing spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-HANDBAG-/170918730515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb8cdb13


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I think that "the writing's on the wall!" It's a fake!


Oh, dear...how stupid to I have to be to know how to spell naive??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I didn't even notice that! I was talking about how in the pic of the black/red dotted thing, there was writing on the wall! Literally! LOL! 



marissk said:


> Oh, dear...how stupid to I have to be to know how to spell naive??


----------



## marissk

HA!!! I didn't even notice that!!!

Speaking of photos...check this photo that was for a fake Prada...too funny!! They need to work on their technique, eh??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

WTF!?!?!?   Also, let's ingrain in our young daughter that it's okay to steal, swindle, cheat and lie!!! 



marissk said:


> HA!!! I didn't even notice that!!!
> 
> Speaking of photos...check this photo that was for a fake Prada...too funny!! They need to work on their technique, eh??


----------



## marissk

Seller sjbirneyfashion-us insists this is authentic. In fact the seller says 100% Authentic Guarantee VERY VERY RARE Sorry...it's 100% counterfeit guarantee very very fake!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...278?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abcc53b46


----------



## marissk

Odd...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Vinta...334?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb965bf6


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180988188879


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221134741007


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280987020568


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140861424410


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180985927333


----------



## marissk

Sorry I wasn't much help tonight...long (and not so good) day.


----------



## marissk

UUUUgly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Baguette-Pu...867?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d4620f3

Yet another "gift"




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...844?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337ca89fd4


----------



## marissk

another ugly multistripe counterfeit




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...034?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51a24a827a


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170919859606


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180988794440


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300789165660


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150917062603


----------



## marissk

How incredibly butt ugly!!!

I saw a striped 'bow' bag in the wild today...I tried not to burst out laughing and point at it...it was hard not to!


----------



## marissk

Boy, I take a short nap and the floodgates open! Get 'em Dawn!!


----------



## marissk

Hey...there is a bug in the reporting system for sellers with lots of feedback. If something doesn't disappear, let it be and the team will test it out tonight.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm sorry you're feeling bad! But.... I NEED YOUR sabre to slay the ugliness that is the kate spade fake! 



marissk said:


> Sorry I wasn't much help tonight...long (and not so good) day.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I'm sorry you're feeling bad! But.... I NEED YOUR sabre to slay the ugliness that is the kate spade fake!


It's been a really crappy couple of days!!

I reported the ones you listed; I'm kinda hoping a couple stay listed because the team needs to do some testing. I'm awake and will start slaying!!


----------



## marissk

oooohhh....ugly!!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...543?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c05f8a87


----------



## marissk

Seller alices_miscellany says this is "AUTHENTIC KATE SPADE NEW YORK OAK ISLAND STRIPED HANDBAG COTTON TWILL"....huh?? Oak Island?? Is that where they make fakes??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...468?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23235d02bc


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Sometimes my mojo works solo. But sometimes my mojo needs your mojo!





marissk said:


> It's been a really crappy couple of days!!
> 
> I reported the ones you listed; I'm kinda hoping a couple stay listed because the team needs to do some testing. I'm awake and will start slaying!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Sometimes my mojo works solo. But sometimes my mojo needs your mojo!


My mojo isn't working for those high feedback sellers. Apparently, it's marking the listing as removed but doesn't remove them. That's why the team has to have some real examples to test with tonight. Hopefully they'll fix it!! I've got 3 or 4 to send them.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370662416617


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330805303000


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300789653154


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261108762784


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230861067163


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221135487838


----------



## marissk

I've been out of commision all day hanging at Le Hospital. I'll take a sweep.


----------



## marissk

Ugh...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/230861068956?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c0645a9c

and from the same seller...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/230861067874?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c0645662

ugly dirty wallet...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...S-/130778294401?pt=Wallet&hash=item1e72fe6881


----------



## marissk

Hey!! Lady!! This is FAKE!!! At list this time, alices_miscellany didn't make up a style name for this mess!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...211?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25762ce34b


----------



## marissk

What do you get when you take a fake multistripe, a fake 'bow' bag, and slap on a fake label?? You get this!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...909?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a23d5f135


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Good grief! That's hideous!




marissk said:


> What do you get when you take a fake multistripe, a fake 'bow' bag, and slap on a fake label?? You get this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...909?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a23d5f135


----------



## marissk

Yup, it's a hot mess! And gone!!


----------



## marissk

Another  one of these awful metal handle counterfeits...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stylish-bla...904?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b431a7b0


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d62b136


----------



## marissk

How utterly ugly!! And she says "Retails for $358"....what a joke!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271075923918


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fun-Kate-Sp...859?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c68bfd6d3


----------



## marissk

eBay is ticking me off. If the seller has lots of feedback, the listings aren't removed. Really ticking me off. I just hope it's not a long weekend for them! Why, oh why, does this happen on weekends??


----------



## Juma

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221135487838


Nice product


----------



## marissk

Seller katiemay34 refers to theis as a "KATE SPAID PURSE"; I guess she can't read the fake label.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/PURSE-KATE-SPAID-/180990736694?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a23e37936

Trying not to hurl...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...798?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0592f0e6


----------



## marissk

Yuck!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spades...755?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d6a13a3


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I just reported this one, too! 



marissk said:


> Yuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spades...755?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d6a13a3


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I just reported this one, too!


 
And an instant re-list!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-New-Yo...347?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d6a9ac3

Come on...make my day.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KS-New-York...736?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d6bec38
And for a THIRD time!!!


----------



## marissk

And re-re-listed!! This time, she changes the title a bit and changes the first photo to this one and removes the photo of the fake label just tothrow me off her trail. Didn't work...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KS-New-York...736?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d6bec38


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KS-New-York...736?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d6bec38
> And for a THIRD time!!!


Nothing I like better than three strikes on a con artist!!! Didja notice how the listing was changed to throw us off the scent?? Sorry, buddy, we can sniff out a fake!!

ETA: the seller is adurham10 in case I forget...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

No, I didn't notice how it changed... until I looked at your previous post!!!
What will happen to her?




marissk said:


> Nothing I like better than three strikes on a con artist!!! Didja notice how the listing was changed to throw us off the scent?? Sorry, buddy, we can sniff out a fake!!
> 
> ETA: the seller is adurham10 in case I forget...


----------



## marissk

The first listing was titled "Kate Spades Straw pink Medium tote bag". The second time it was "Kate New York Pink Straw tote bag Purse pink and polka dot interior", but with the same photos. This time, it's "KS New York Medium Pink Straw tote bag/Purse with polka dot interior" and the photo that is displayed is the bottom of the bag. The close-up photo of the label has been removed. This is a seller who, no matter what, wants to sell this piece of crap. 

It's been removed again, so he/she now had 3 emails from eBay saying the listings were removed because of concerns about  it being counterfeit and a caution not to relist it. Can't wait to see what happens next!!


----------



## marissk

Seller psychicgifts702 (and her crappy feedback) lists this PoC, says it's 'authentic' and asks $80 for it. 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...409?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d6cd169

Just plain silly...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/261110015938?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccb5ea7c2


----------



## marissk

Hurl worthy...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...723?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2bf597ab

Seller 4rades says this is an "original"...huh?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-original-/140863760071?pt=Wallet&hash=item20cc2266c7

WTF???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/120996589173?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2bf56e75


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

See fake by seller antiquestate.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

And another by rbjsellers.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> See fake by seller antiquestate.







http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...371?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7a8eba7b


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> And another by rbjsellers.







http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Hand-Bag-/120996629540?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2bf60c24


----------



## marissk

Ugly multistripe fake...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/221136964403?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337cca4b33


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d059c91b1


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-purse-/200829647704?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec2613b58


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...297?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2323819171


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STRIPES-Kat...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2bf69de9


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310468530104


----------



## marissk

bubbasbigbargainbarn relisted this ugly fake stripe mess




http://www.ebay.com/itm/STRIPES-Kat...993?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2bf72341

rtib2163 says :Like new, never used it got as a gift from a friend that had gone to New York. It ahs a leather handel and bottom. cream, plum, and black strip, with black and white cheaker cloth pattern inside. about a foot long."  Sure....bidding starts at only $85.00




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-purse-/180991617999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a23f0ebcf

ugh!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...254?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cc239c16

ugly wugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-purse-/261110077954?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccb5f9a02


----------



## marissk

minibksgal says "KATE SPADE BAG WITHOUT THE FABRIC TAG ON THE OUT SIDE. I SAW ONE YESTERDAY EXACTLY LIKE IT IN A STORE. THIS IS A VERY SNAZZY LOOKING HANDBAG, WITH NO LABEL ON IT!!" Yeah, sure...






http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...127?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7a92d44f

uniquelyyourgifts is throwing in a free wallet with this fake and says the bag "has no signs of wear and tear! I am throwing in a matching wallet---the wallet is used, it was carried quiet a bit and has some fading, and wear and tear." Great...an ugly fake handbag and a trashed wallet. Just what I want!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Ka...470?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257643ead6


----------



## marissk

The seller is starting bidding for this ugly fake at $89.99, but you can BIN for only $139.99.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...153?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46088f5241

Hasn't owl6309 listed this mess before??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Cute-K...478?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccb64204e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Good grief. Is this what happens when I'm at work all day? I need to win the lottery so I can stay home and help fight this battle!


----------



## marissk

I agree!! I'm exhausted!!


----------



## marissk

knockoff of the abstract K colorblock handbag




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...R-/120996985643?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c2bfb7b2b


----------



## marissk

Seller says "Bought it at a purse party a few years ago and have no use for it." Well, then, the garbage would be the right place for this!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/251164808451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7a96d503


----------



## ShinyCquin

marissk said:


> The seller is starting bidding for this ugly fake at $89.99, but you can BIN for only $139.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...153?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46088f5241
> 
> Hasn't owl6309 listed this mess before??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Cute-K...478?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccb64204e




Gee! How much for the polka dot one? I love it!! Just teasing!  Those are ugly bags - you should see a bunch of them on Craig's List in the DFW area! YUCK!!! One gal got mad at me for saying her furry bag was a fake!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...076?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7a8d9844


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Just keep it up! Most people DON'T want to sell counterfeits. If worse comes to worst, I think there's a way to report those items on craigslist!




paranoidpoodle said:


> Gee! How much for the polka dot one? I love it!! Just teasing!  Those are ugly bags - you should see a bunch of them on Craig's List in the DFW area! YUCK!!! One gal got mad at me for saying her furry bag was a fake!!!


----------



## marissk

It's back...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...927?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7a9b8617

So fake.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...045?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2404451d

Hurl worthy




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Blue-Y...408?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d7cac00


----------



## marissk

I warned you!!! I think we've seen this before, no?? Yes?? Seller is hollyprince2011.






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purses-/221137768304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337cd68f70


----------



## marissk

weirdstuffantiques relisted this obvious counterfeit. Some people just don't give up.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...742?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25764e6396

And hollyprince2011 relisted this fugly again. GET A CLUE!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/221137780270?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337cd6be2e


----------



## marissk

How many of these are in the wild??? Seller redpumps4me says this is an "Authentic Kate Spade Sam Tote"...not with pointy feet, a ribbon tie, and a brown checked lining!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...292?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25764eb7c4


----------



## marissk

Geez....akukawskicloud9 listed this again...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...646?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337cd7c946


----------



## marissk

ugly multistripe fake




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/261110986991?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccb6d78ef


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...875?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d5e79313


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-HANDBAGS-...825?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7a9f2379*


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Charming-Ro...194?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564d40d22a


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190737926083


----------



## marissk

It's the great pumpkin, Charlie Brown!


----------



## marissk

This was supposed to continue on and on...

In addition to the great pumpkin above, the same seller lists this. Both bags start at a $150 with BIN for $175. Man, was this seller duped!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...236?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e733af7c4

This ridiculous fake is listed as a "knockoff"...ya think???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...382?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a24070976


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190737926083


Is this the 4th or 5th time this was listed?? Also lists a fake Chanel wallet.


----------



## ShinyCquin

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Just keep it up! Most people DON'T want to sell counterfeits. If worse comes to worst, I think there's a way to report those items on craigslist!


 

Thanks, I always flag items on CL when I see something obviously fake!! Thanks for the reply!! : )


----------



## marissk

paranoidpoodle said:


> Thanks, I always flag items on CL when I see something obviously fake!! Thanks for the reply!! : )


Egads! I've got a full time job keeping up with all the brands here on eBay. If I had to go to CL, I'd never sleep! Thanks for keeping an eagle eye out!


----------



## marissk

oh, hurl...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-HANDBAG-/200831514789?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec27db8a5


----------



## marissk

At any angle, it's counterfeit...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...269?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec27e627d


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...839?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccb7b8dcf


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Seller states, "I have for sale a REAL KATE SPADE BAGUETTE blue and blue plaid handbag originally 179.99 i bought it but it had some very minor cosmetic blemishes on the leather straps while being shipped, this is real no knock off and besides the white spots where the leather was chaffed its immaculate and never used. inside and out truly a beautiful purse and designer at that."
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150922238337


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Seller states, "I have for sale a REAL KATE SPADE BAGUETTE blue and blue plaid handbag originally 179.99 i bought it but it had some very minor cosmetic blemishes on the leather straps while being shipped, this is real no knock off and besides the white spots where the leather was chaffed its immaculate and never used. inside and out truly a beautiful purse and designer at that."
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150922238337


Oh my...I'm gonna hurl. What a remarkable economy with the truth. And those straps are PLASTIC not leather! Liar.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Not to mention the freakin' crooked label. 



marissk said:


> Oh my...I'm gonna hurl. What a remarkable economy with the truth. And those straps are PLASTIC not leather! Liar.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370665787314


----------



## marissk

Ugh...and it has a lime green interior the seller says.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...120?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d5f31940


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...141?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4608af2e75


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...141?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4608af2e75


Sorry, I just soiled my Depends...better go change!


----------



## marissk

and this is an ugly fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...709?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2323ad94ad


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170923649671


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200831747005


----------



## marissk

What a mess!








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Sassy-...s-/120998628041?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c2c148ac9


----------



## marissk

Yuck. And the seller expects $229 for this and says it's 'authentic'. 





Check the fake label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...675?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d9b3573


----------



## marissk

Oh my giddy aunt...she also lists a fake Gucci.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...845?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416ca94ced


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is "funky"




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...t-/160900510272?pt=Wallet&hash=item25766af240


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Colorf...d-/110963990538?pt=Wallet&hash=item19d5f8200a



marissk said:


> What a mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Sassy-...s-/120998628041?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c2c148ac9


----------



## marissk

shaw2801 listed this...looks just like a fake removed earlier today, huh???








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Colorf...d-/110963990538?pt=Wallet&hash=item19d5f8200a


----------



## marissk

Ha!! Great minds in sync!

Notice that the photos are new...and this time, instead of "cute and sassy" it's "cute and colorful"...the descriptions are identical, right down to the stolen biography of kate spade.


----------



## marissk

And waterfoul1rob relisting this "funky" fake...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...t-/160900510272?pt=Wallet&hash=item25766af240


----------



## marissk

gio.381 lists this ugly mess




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/280996021892?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416cab0684


----------



## marissk

Is today "Ugly Fake" day?? Oh, no...wait...that's EVERY day!

Here's an ugly fake for you!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...649?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337ced31c1


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Gio relisted this and it has a buddy, too!!! 



marissk said:


> gio.381 lists this ugly mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/280996021892?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416cab0684


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/271079833286?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d9dfec6


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...069?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7ab9dc45


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...680?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416cb64498


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Kate...333?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2323bc4105


----------



## marissk

"Faux" leather, fake label, and it smells of smoke. Ick.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...761?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416cbbfdc1

Just slap that fake label on anywhere




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...353?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cc51a989


----------



## marissk

Yuck...so very fake.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...685?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2323c41e1d


----------



## marissk

You think the crooked label is a clue??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...921?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cc599719


----------



## marissk

hmmm...fake label








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/170924591654?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cbe64a26


----------



## marissk

This keeps coming back...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...828?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4608c93d1c


----------



## marissk

Yugly wugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...115?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4608cad863

And margiesbarn relisted this mess...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...205?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cc59c32d

And she listss this fugly multi-stripe, too




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...944?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cc59aea0


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140867386384


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140867386384


She also listed a fake Gucci and fake Hermes. Doesn't care about scamming...just in it for the money!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330810142051


----------



## marissk

fake wristlet




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Wristlet-/321001959282?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abd352f72


----------



## marissk

oh so fake




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/290791991881?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b48daa49


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170924995117


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221140228497


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/170924947810?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cbebb962


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSIC-KAT...520?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51a2a6f088


----------



## marissk

Seller littlekbitc is cleaning out all her fakes and wants you to spend good money for the lot. Gross.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/11-piece-as...632?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d05d82ed0


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Did she admit that these were fakes? Or does she expect people to believe they are real??



marissk said:


> Seller littlekbitc is cleaning out all her fakes and wants you to spend good money for the lot. Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/11-piece-as...632?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d05d82ed0


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Did she admit that these were fakes? Or does she expect people to believe they are real??


She described them as if they were the real things...


----------



## marissk

Seller says "Simply chic". I say "Simply fake".




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Kate-S...425?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cbeec139


----------



## marissk

Want a fugly counterfeit wallet for $75??? Here you go...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-of-New-York-Wallet-/321002357360?pt=Wallet&hash=item4abd3b4270

And from the same seller (philipb3733), you can have this fugly counterfeit bag.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...685?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abd3b10ed


----------



## marissk

Seller eva_great_deals says "*100% AUTHENTIC KATE SPADE PURCHASED BY ME AT A KATE SPADE RETAIL LOCATION.*" Sure you did...






The glued on crooked fake label





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...T-/261113612357?pt=Wallet&hash=item3ccb958845


----------



## marissk

Sick of seeing this counterfeit from graybat1




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...328?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a244ae840

This mess is from roxybeachbabe329 who says it's "AUTHENTIC", and it can be yours for only $75....




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-bag-/271081272557?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1db3f4ed

And here's a mess "New with tags"...yeah, fake tags! Seller 3seas2012 says "This may not be a real Kate Spade but it is new, never used and is in excellent Condition! These purses can go from around 30-70.00 if not higher!" Oh, goodie...can I pay that 30-70 in counterfeit money??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...875?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a244a80eb


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180997517844


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180997517844


It's graybat1, the same seller who keeps listing that fake plaid mess above.


----------



## marissk

outofthisworldvintage lists this...just for Dawn!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...502?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a244b7d5e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...502?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a244b7d5e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LMAO!!!! OMG... how funny! We noticed this at the same time!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> LMAO!!!! OMG... how funny! We noticed this at the same time!!!


Don't we usually???


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200833169573


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adorable-ka...560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1db41048


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7acb54d8


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...268?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a244d0314


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...118?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2c288076


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...283?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec2970b0b


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handbag-w-M...277?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abd1b9c8d


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...319?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b451a0e7


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-KATE-...893?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c0832145


----------



## marissk

Seller alltheshawnanigans says this mess was "Purchased new in NYC in 2002." Where?? Canal Street??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...644?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abd3fd384

Seller katw9lvs says "kate spade Hollywood Blvd Sequin Purse!!!! Beautiful silk material with Colorful Sequins! Hard to Find! Vintage kate spade purse made of silk faille. I think it was made in the 1980's. I have authenticated the purse to the best of my ability. I have verified the label, stitching and inner lining. It is a very well made purse." Come on, it's a butt ugly fake!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-kat...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item2323d8383e


----------



## marissk

Always time for a fake 'bow' bag. You'd think these would be extinct by now...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...096?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abd431938

This is too funny and will drive Dawn crazy. Seller gabbyjan7513 has this to say about this mess: "Strong Build not flemsy at all. I usually wear on shoulder but very Elegant on forearm as well. Dress Up or Jeans....anything goes Great with This Baggett. "




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Lea...426?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec29aa192


----------



## marissk

graybat1 is at it again. Now he lists this as a "designer purse", but continues to show the fake kate spade label. What's gonna stop him/her???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Designer-Pu...445?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a24520505


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Call your friend ay eBay!
UOTE=marissk;23096275]graybat1 is at it again. Now he lists this as a "designer purse", but continues to show the fake kate spade label. What's gonna stop him/her???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Designer-Pu...445?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a24520505[/QUOTE]


----------



## marissk

Oh, trust me...I did!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

What does she say about it? He really needs his account suspended! Such blatant avoidance of the rules of eBay AND the law. What a con!



marissk said:


> Oh, trust me...I did!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> What does she say about it? He really needs his account suspended! Such blatant avoidance of the rules of eBay AND the law. What a con!


eBay takes a gentle approach...a few choice words about policy and risking accounts, etc. It takes more than one or two fakes to get suspended.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Jeez, at least be literate! It adds credence to your lies! 



marissk said:


> This is too funny and will drive Dawn crazy. Seller gabbyjan7513 has this to say about this mess: "Strong Build not flemsy at all. I usually wear on shoulder but very Elegant on forearm as well. Dress Up or Jeans....anything goes Great with This Baggett. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Lea...426?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec29aa192


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yeah... but graybat has listed that fake, what? 6 times!? AND had that other dotted/bow fake listed... 




marissk said:


> eBay takes a gentle approach...a few choice words about policy and risking accounts, etc. It takes more than one or two fakes to get suspended.


----------



## marissk

Outrageous fake.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-LARGE-K...801?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a245590a9


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-LARGE-K...801?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a245590a9


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

LOL! We did it again!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> lol! We did it again!



Two peas in a pod!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180997577014


----------



## marissk

eBay made her remove last night's listing?? EXCUSE me?? Yet she relists with abandon, willing to rip off anyone who's dumb enough to buy this PoS.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/121000324836?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2c2e6ee4





Also, has a fake D&G and fake Prada for sale.


----------



## marissk

rbjsellers relisted this counterfeit...again. Also relisted a fake D&G and a fake Prada. Just doesn't get the concept...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/121000324836?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2c2e6ee4


----------



## marissk

:couch:

One of us needs to be watching TV!! HAHAHA!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Well, whatever we did, it worked! All three of those fakes are GONE!! 
I am watching TV now, though!! Watching the 3rd season premiere of THE WALKING DEAD again!!! (Hubby didn't watch it last night; he went to bed early!) 




marissk said:


> :couch:
> 
> One of us needs to be watching TV!! HAHAHA!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Well, whatever we did, it worked! All three of those fakes are GONE!!
> I am watching TV now, though!! Watching the 3rd season premiere of THE WALKING DEAD again!!! (Hubby didn't watch it last night; he went to bed early!)


Yup...victory over fakes!!

And, of course, I'm watching FOOTBALL!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Oh... those fakes from Listia are gone off of that site! The moderator, Molly, messaged me and asked me to give my opinion on them, and she removed them!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'd rather watch Rick and the gang slaughter zombies! 



marissk said:


> Yup...victory over fakes!!
> 
> And, of course, I'm watching FOOTBALL!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gray-wool-K...439?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c0b11cef


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Weirdest leopard I ever saw!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160902888912


----------



## marissk

Ugly wugly!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...346?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e736cf512


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Authen...137?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1dc5e8f1


----------



## dawnsfinallywed




----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...992?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416c957760


----------



## dawnsfinallywed




----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Kate-Spade-Bag-/221141330911?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337d0cebdf


----------



## marissk

Hurl worthy diaper bag...




Check the fake label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...6151169?pt=US_Diaper_Bags&hash=item27cbfe1601


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I was just fixin' to ask about this one! I was 99% sure it was fake, but I had a bit of a doubt...



marissk said:


> Hurl worthy diaper bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the fake label
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...6151169?pt=US_Diaper_Bags&hash=item27cbfe1601


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...993?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416cd0de69


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I was just fixin' to ask about this one! I was 99% sure it was fake, but I had a bit of a doubt...


The fabric is kinda pretty...but the label is wayyyy off. The 'new york' isn't positioned exactly between the 't' in kate and the 'a' in spade. Fake fake fake!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...993?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416cd0de69


I'd love to know where those pictures came from. So very fake...and the seller says it's 'authentic'...sorry! No way!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/271082546466?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1dc76522


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...455?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cbfe9807


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/271082546466?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1dc76522


O. M. G.   Hideous!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

*http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200833968452*
*



*


----------



## marissk

kgb_veloman says this is 'guaranteed authentic'...I guarantee it's NOT!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...427?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4608e9f28b

How VERY ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...222?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7ade9b1e

UGGGGHH!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...337?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a246ded21


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110965972384


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110965972384


"Mido" is Cantonese for "Fake"...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321004065684


----------



## Aka4ever

My baby just arrived.. She is lovely


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Says, "Based on label, this appears to be a real kate spade." OMG. Is he freakin' blind!? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...822?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b4a5f0e6


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Now, THAT is beautiful! 




Aka4ever said:


> My baby just arrived.. She is lovely
> View attachment 1915057


----------



## Aka4ever

Thank you... I am so happy


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-KATE-SP...541?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7ad9a2ed


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d05eb9160


----------



## marissk

Aka4ever said:


> My baby just arrived.. She is lovely
> View attachment 1915057


Swoon....gorgeous!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Says, "Based on label, this appears to be a real kate spade." OMG. Is he freakin' blind!?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...822?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b4a5f0e6


 
Right...here's this fake's label






and here's a real label!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-KATE-SP...541?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7ad9a2ed


 
She also listed this piece of junk...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-KATE-SP...532?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7ad99efc


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The lip purse is still there! WTH!?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...344?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25769c7e20


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> The lip purse is still there! WTH!?


I know...I reported it to The Higher Powers at eBay (hee hee); she'll kill it in the wee hours.


----------



## Aka4ever

Thanks.. I'm waiting to get my purse organizer to start carrying it..


----------



## marissk

Aka4ever said:


> Thanks.. I'm waiting to get my purse organizer to start carrying it..


I always use a purse organizer/protector (I use Tintamar cause I like 'em best). It makes switching purses fast and keeps the lining clean. I shudder when I see someone selling a bag and the lining looks like it was trodded on by cattle!


----------



## marissk

"Faux leather"?? How about "counterfeit"??





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...190?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d617fed6

Ugly fake wallet




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...D-/300797992725?pt=Wallet&hash=item4608f51f15


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is "Kate Spade Style"...and disclaims authenticity. How very ugly and fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handbag-Kat...237?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cc7bb2cd


----------



## marissk

hahaha...jamie85jamie is starting bidding at $100 for this...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...676?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c0c3f614


----------



## marissk

So tired of seeing this 




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Kate-S...883?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c0c5cba3

ugh




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...862?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc0ad66e


----------



## marissk

What the heck???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...696?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c0c31b68

Seller says it's "imitation"...is that supposed to be better than "horrific counterfeit"??





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...n-/281002228058?pt=Wallet&hash=item416d09b95a


----------



## Aka4ever

Why don't you report the seller... That's why I'm a little Leary buying designers online... I'm so sorry


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You can rest assured that if marissk or I have posted it on here, that we've already reported the item. 




Aka4ever said:


> Why don't you report the seller... That's why I'm a little Leary buying designers online... I'm so sorry


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Virtually-b...708?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cc83329c


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> You can rest assured that if marissk or I have posted it on here, that we've already reported the item.


Heck yeah!! We post them here for the world to see what fakes look like, but we do report each item to eBay and work with eBay to get them removed. We HATE counterfeits around here!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Kate-Sp...810?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2c49b72a




 And of course, it was a "gift."


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Kat...527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6914a477


----------



## marcob

Please help me with this bag. Fake or nice vintage
Thanks


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit... knockoff of Monaco Stripe. The label isn't lined in white stitching and the red zipper is a great indicator. Also, IF the Monaco stripe was made in China, the interior country of origin label wouldn't have looked like that. Sorry! 



marcob said:


> Please help me with this bag. Fake or nice vintage
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1916609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1916613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1916612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1916611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1916610


----------



## marissk

fake multistripe mess





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...392?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c0c550a0


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INSPIRED-DE...276?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item484a350a0c




Hideous, ain't it!?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...798?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2487434e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...775?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324085f1f


----------



## marissk

Good grief...pass me the Zofran...that could only be 'inspired' by a frog...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Marissk, did you report these, as well? They're not pulled yet! 



marissk said:


> Good grief...pass me the Zofran...that could only be 'inspired' by a frog...


----------



## marissk

The frog inspired mess was gone; I reported the other 2 to see if my mojo helps.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

And it's immediately relisted at http://www.ebay.com/itm/INSPIRED-DE...425?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item484a370289. SHe thought if she took kate spade's name out of the listing, it would be okay! 




marissk said:


> The frog inspired mess was gone; I reported the other 2 to see if my mojo helps.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> And it's immediately relisted at http://www.ebay.com/itm/INSPIRED-DE...425?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item484a370289. SHe thought if she took kate spade's name out of the listing, it would be okay!


It's gone again as are the others. I'll keep an eye out tonight. You know how I love re-lists.


----------



## marissk

HURL!!! This seller (juliesuzanne77) says "100 PERCENT AUTHENTIC KATE SPADE LARGE CHERRIES DESIGN FABRIC LADIES HANDBAG"...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Kate-S...955?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2576ad83fb


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261115800871


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...853?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abd6e5a7d


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

From philipb...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321005708888


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> From philipb...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321005708888


ugh ugh ugh....thankfully, it's toast!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...466?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a248d48fa


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...466?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a248d48fa


and it's ugly!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

... and it's gone! 


marissk said:


> and it's ugly!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRETTY-KATE...904?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abd728ce8


----------



## marissk

I don't know what this is supposed to be...other than counterfeit!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRETTY-KATE...904?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abd728ce8


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

And it's still there! It hasn't been pulled yet! 



marissk said:


> I don't know what this is supposed to be...other than counterfeit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRETTY-KATE...904?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abd728ce8


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> And it's still there! It hasn't been pulled yet!


Sometimes, eBay "derails"...and it's always on a weekend. Drives me crazy!! I'll keep hacking away at it. It will disappear before it can sell.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

It's gone!!!




marissk said:


> Sometimes, eBay "derails"...and it's always on a weekend. Drives me crazy!! I'll keep hacking away at it. It will disappear before it can sell.


----------



## marissk

Oh, good grief...it's back...shellshell989 lists this




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...199?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7af53047


----------



## marissk

??huh?? nostagliacrazy says this is 'authentic'...ummm. No.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/170928140929?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## marissk

koneal12096 lists this ugly PoS...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/170928184069?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc1d1b05


----------



## marissk

OK, I just don't get what the heck people see in these AWFUL counterfeits??? How many of these stupid 'bow' bags do I see a day?? I just wanna hurl them all into a bonfire!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...943?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccbbf55c7


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...919?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2576b9e3cf


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...766?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec2bf41e6


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-K...766?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec2bf41e6


DRAT...I missed that one. Glad you caught it!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...460?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337d2a7884


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-Handbag-/181002565602?pt=Wallet&hash=item2a2497f7e2


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Mary, I need your mojo! Mine isn't working today!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...790?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2576c00d6e


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Mary, I need your mojo! Mine isn't working today!


My mojo is shooting blanks, too! That bug about not killing listings when the seller has reasonable feedback is still there!! I told you...I HATE weekends at eBay when everything derails!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DARK-DENIM-...154?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abd8736f2


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321007329005


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dll?viewitem&item=321007329005


gag!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121003653643


----------



## marissk

Oh my giddy aunt!! That's the ugliest thing I've seen since in a long time! It looks like road kill...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261116980747


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150930559233


----------



## marissk

Hurl!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...039?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d630412f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Seller insists that it's real!! Has sent me two messages how she bought it at a store.. and it's an authorized dealer because her uncle manages it! LOL! Uncle got duped, too, then... It's amazing how people make up crap just to make a few dollars on a counterfeit! 



marissk said:


> Oh my giddy aunt!! That's the ugliest thing I've seen since in a long time! It looks like road kill...


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Seller insists that it's real!! Has sent me two messages how she bought it at a store.. and it's an authorized dealer because her uncle manages it! LOL! Uncle got duped, too, then... It's amazing how people make up crap just to make a few dollars on a counterfeit!


That's why I want 'em OFF eBay...or at least not listing designer handbags!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Let's keep our eyes open on this one! I bet she relists! Oh, and the seller of the pink polka-dotted one just changed the listing...



marissk said:


> That's why I want 'em OFF eBay...or at least not listing designer handbags!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

She has it under "unbranded" and calls it "designer inspired," but proudly shows the fake label...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-strip...155?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2c62eda3


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Designer-In...593?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324229559


----------



## marissk

Sellers like this don't belong on eBay. This is simply a deliberate attempt to deceive and steal money from some poor sucker.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

but labeled as "unbranded" and seller admits it's "designer inspired." 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Designer-In...0967076885?pt=Wallet&var=&hash=item19d6273815


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181001983697


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DESIGNE...481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53ef667b81


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

alexmullins20 has two "designer inspired" purses for sale. One counterfeit Prada and the other counterfeit Coach.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> alexmullins20 has two "designer inspired" purses for sale. One counterfeit Prada and the other counterfeit Coach.


I'll go get 'em...


----------



## marissk

Tomorrow, I'll do a thorough search for "designer inspired" counterfeits and get them removed. I've got a week of rest before I start my next phase of treatment, so it will keep my mind off "things"...ya know??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, I understand. It'll be fun to slay all those ugly counterfeits! It's strange. The D&B fake up there has been pulled, but none others. I don't get it. There seems to be no rhyme or reason what eBay pulls. 



marissk said:


> Tomorrow, I'll do a thorough search for "designer inspired" counterfeits and get them removed. I've got a week of rest before I start my next phase of treatment, so it will keep my mind off "things"...ya know??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, I understand. It'll be fun to slay all those ugly counterfeits! It's strange. The D&B fake up there has been pulled, but none others. I don't get it. There seems to be no rhyme or reason what eBay pulls.


I saw that. I just fired off about 20 reported listings to Trust & Safety. Maybe they can get this problem resolved!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DESIGNE...927?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53ef4ba23f


----------



## marissk

GGGGROSS!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Everything is gone except this ugly red thing. It actually SOLD! 




dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DESIGNE...927?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53ef4ba23f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...333?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec25f2a8d


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...028?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2576c12b84


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Everything is gone except this ugly red thing. It actually SOLD!


I don't think so...it says ended by the seller cause it was no longer available. I reported it anyway...


----------



## marissk

Good grief!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...333?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec25f2a8d

Ooops...so ugly we posted it twice!


----------



## marissk

seller laurentgarcia2610 says this is 'authentic'. Right. And I'm WonderWoman...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/321007908426?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abd8ff64a


----------



## marissk

So...today, I've been trolling thru all the "designer inspired" handbags out there to pick off some counterfeits. I found this...

Let's rip off Dooney's design and style so we can sell a bag proclaiming the good word that Jesus loves you.

Let me see...Thou shalt not steal. Yeah, that covers this....





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jesus-Loves...487?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec2cde6cf


----------



## Niksinmanolo

I really really need to authenticate this before buying... Would u girls HELP a new user?? Please!!  It's a 70's Vintage Christian Dior, tht says modèlé déposé in gold imprint on the inside. Thts the part tht throws me off a little. I mean Modèlé Dèposé, isint tht supposed to be a watch thing?? I don't know.. So confused!


----------



## marissk

Niksinmanolo said:


> I really really need to authenticate this before buying... Would u girls HELP a new user?? Please!!  It's a 70's Vintage Christian Dior, tht says modèlé déposé in gold imprint on the inside. Thts the part tht throws me off a little. I mean Modèlé Dèposé, isint tht supposed to be a watch thing?? I don't know.. So confused!


Hi...you posed in the kate spade Hall of Shame. You need to find the Christian Dior pages, and follow the listing guidelines for their authenticate this... page. Follow this thing...and if you want a response, you have to post the photos they need as specified in this forum.

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/authenticate-this-dior-please-read-post-1-first-746130.html


----------



## Niksinmanolo

Thank u.. U can guess I'm new here..


----------



## marissk

Niksinmanolo said:


> Thank u.. U can guess I'm new here..


Yeah, I'm old here!! 

Good luck and welcome to the Purse Forum!


----------



## marissk

Yuk. Ugly.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...229?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d06244d85

Ugly fake stripe; seller says it's an "original". HA!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Ka...862?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abd91190e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/150931368405?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232435e9d5


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DESIGNER-IN...994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2576c384f2


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/150931368405?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232435e9d5


They're all blending together....they're all starting to look alike!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...961?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c0e945f9


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...961?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c0e945f9


Note to self: clean off the counter before taking pictures...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Still here!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/DESIGNER-IN...994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2576c384f2


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...570?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b0c1902


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b0c0c89


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Is this relisted or never left? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...367&pid=100039&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=230869788480&

Or maybe in the process of leaving?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...303?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337d39d57f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Kat...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0626a09b


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Still here!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/DESIGNER-IN...994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2576c384f2


Yeah, there are a few 'designer inspired' that I did that are stuck at eBay. Those are all reviewed by a human because they don't specify a brand. Sometimes, they get overlooked, but I've sent it on to Her Royal Highness; it'll be gone by morning!

BTW, thanks for taking over tonight...haven't felt this awful in a long time.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I am sorry you feel so bad! Get lots of rest! Sleep can sometimes really do a body good!




marissk said:


> Yeah, there are a few 'designer inspired' that I did that are stuck at eBay. Those are all reviewed by a human because they don't specify a brand. Sometimes, they get overlooked, but I've sent it on to Her Royal Highness; it'll be gone by morning!
> 
> BTW, thanks for taking over tonight...haven't felt this awful in a long time.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140872778640


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150931562363


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/170929730349?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc34b32d


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-strip...772?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c693a2ecc


----------



## marissk

Ha!! The silver thing would be great if you wanted to be the Tin Man for Halloween...and you need to have a bag that goes with that look!


----------



## marissk

Uggggly




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-..._Childrens_Clothing_Girls&hash=item3a7b10d4d6

More ugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...438?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1e1ca53e


----------



## marissk

seller sunshinepockets says "I am not affiliated with Kate Spade I just love their product"...so much so she buys fakes!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccbd89c39


----------



## marissk

What the hell????




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...716?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2c71cc84


----------



## marissk

Sort of looks ok...but...





check the fake label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...868?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc3aeef4


----------



## marissk

fake multistripe...




check the bottom...and the pointy feet




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/281008684731?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416d6c3ebb


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...632?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc393c70


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...267?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2576d894a3


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-K...226?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337d3813fa


----------



## marissk

It's quiet all evening and now the fakes are coming out of the woodwork! It never ends...


----------



## marissk

seller daisychain20 says she thinks this is a knockoff, but it's a well-made knockoff. Oh, that makes it so much better. I'd hate to buy a poorly made piece of crap...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...507?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccbdb540b


----------



## marissk

seller elitepremeirclothing says this mess is "authentic" and "retails for $269 dollars" and expects some sucker to pay $85 for it. Yeah, right.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...883?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232448e713


----------



## marissk

Buy a counterfeit kate spade, get a free whatever....




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...678?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2c77f67e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/230870716593?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c0f790b1


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CUTE-KATE-SPADE-WALLET-EUC-/221143720897?pt=Wallet&hash=item337d3163c1


----------



## marissk

ugggly!




check the label..




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...196?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1e2cd4d4


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pretty sure this is a relist!



marissk said:


> ugggly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check the label..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...196?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1e2cd4d4


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Pretty sure this is a relist!


ok...I'll keep an eye out for her to relist


----------



## marissk

fake label and fake back zipper...never done by kate spade!













http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337d456c8e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...740?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b1b6b8c


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/251173543045?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b1c1c85


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/cute-handba...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccbe107b9


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...779?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec2dd16ab


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

As an English teacher, I want one of kate's book clutches! Those are soooo super cute!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> As an English teacher, I want one of kate's book clutches! Those are soooo super cute!!


I've got Pride & Prejudice...they're nice, but soooo tiny!


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is 'authentic'. Not with that glued on label and wrong dot Noel fabric!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/321009582480?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abda98190

Yet another fake glued on label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Wallet-/181006808765?pt=Wallet&hash=item2a24d8b6bd

Someone gave this counterfeit to seller shasta0398 so she could raise money for an adoption. It's still counterfeit and no different from giving her a few counterfeit $20s.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...035?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccbe1880b


----------



## marissk

So very ugly...of course, received as a "gift"...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-/251173778305?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a7b1fb381


----------



## marissk

And it's lined in my favorite stripe fabric...gag!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREOWNED-KA...356?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0641f3dc

Allegedly, this is 'cute'....not!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...551?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a24e36c17

fake label...fake lining




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...889?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2576eeb721


----------



## marissk

yuggggly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/150933660543?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232458e37f


----------



## marissk

I always love a glued on fake label...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...475?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c694f47fb

ugh!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...106?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2c80e552


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

And expensive!!!



marissk said:


> I've got Pride & Prejudice...they're nice, but soooo tiny!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> And expensive!!!


Heck yeah! I'm not sure they're worth it...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...061?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccbe76fdd


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337d4be2ab


----------



## marissk

Fake wallet...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowner-Ka...d-/271090222598?pt=Wallet&hash=item3f1e3c8606


----------



## marissk

beyond hideous





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/200838947126?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec2ef2136


----------



## marissk

People, don't 'donate' your fakes to Goodwill or anywhere else. Throw them in the garbage...cause that's what they are. Would you donate a counterfeit $20??? This seller bought these counterfeits at Goodwill. I'm glad they got some money for them, but now she's peddling them on eBay. So not right.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...302?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1e3cf23e


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Kate-S...789?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc542f7d


----------



## AlexDee

http://www.malleries.com/lady-gaga-chanel-logo-hoop-earrings-i-50925-s-2619.html?images=true#img1 

Please help! Are these real?!?


----------



## marissk

AlexDee said:


> http://www.malleries.com/lady-gaga-chanel-logo-hoop-earrings-i-50925-s-2619.html?images=true#img1
> 
> Please help! Are these real?!?


You're new, but you have to post in the correct forum. This is kate spade handbags, not Chanel jewelry.

That said...I can tell you that Malleries doesn't sell fakes. I have no doubt these are the real thing even though I know nothing about Chanel.


----------



## marissk

lovely, huh? Bidding starts at only $60.00




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...591?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cccfa85f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

$2200!!!?!?!?!?  


1





alexdee said:


> http://www.malleries.com/lady-gaga-chanel-logo-hoop-earrings-i-50925-s-2619.html?images=true#img1
> 
> please help! Are these real?!?


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> $2200!!!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 1


Yup...such a bargain.


----------



## AlexDee

marissk said:


> You're new, but you have to post in the correct forum. This is kate spade handbags, not Chanel jewelry.
> 
> That said...I can tell you that Malleries doesn't sell fakes. I have no doubt these are the real thing even though I know nothing about Chanel.




Oh I'm so sorry! I'm doing this on my phone as well! So sorry guys! Thanks for your advice though! I'm not paying $2200 I've bargained her down quite a bit. So malleries is all good?! Thanks again!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-purse-/281011123402?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416d9174ca


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261119401686


----------



## marissk

Hey...I just got that...if you're scanning, I'll hold off!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Are you looking at the denim/stripey thing right now?!?? LOL! Why are either of us up this early on a Saturday morning!! 



marissk said:


> Hey...I just got that...if you're scanning, I'll hold off!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...170?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2576ffc76a


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Are you looking at the denim/stripey thing right now?!?? LOL! Why are either of us up this early on a Saturday morning!!


I'll be up at 4:30 for the next two weeks...I'm trying to get used to this!


----------



## marissk

This seller states these are fake...no kidding!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...686?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccbedded6

fake denim




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...588?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec2f3f94c

mafia*man lists this. I'll take out a contract on it...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...170?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2576ffc76a


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Gross! I hate getting up early. I try to sleep late on Saturdays, but the hubby had to get up early, so now I'm awake. I'll go back to sleep, but I have to get my hair straightened today for my Halloween costume. 




marissk said:


> I'll be up at 4:30 for the next two weeks...I'm trying to get used to this!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Marissk, go check this out! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Designer-ty...731?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e73b8f3b3


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Marissk, go check this out! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Designer-ty...731?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e73b8f3b3


Thanks!! I hate these people who try to disguise selling a counterfeit. This might hang around for a while because the brand is "unbranded"...I'll keep on it.

ETA: HA!!! Got it!


----------



## marissk

How very ugly. And it's yours for only $99.99....  




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...265?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b51d60d9


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b2fcd2b


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...173?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337d547565


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Marissk... what do you think of this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1df9654a


----------



## theprepster

I find Kate Spade bags very difficult to authenticate. They got very wild in their patterns and colors and the workmanship isn't always good on the real thing.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...173?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337d547565


I think that's a Harris Tweed bag...I checked kat's new site and it's on there under /leathertrim....


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Marissk... what do you think of this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1df9654a


This is a tough one. Those 'gumdrop' feet are sure fake...they're enormous. And the center zip isn't structured the way a Quinn is. And the stitching...it seems wrong. None of my bags have that stitching that looks like it's sewn in one continuous seam. There's no reinforcement on the seams. And the heatstamp...it should be in gold, no?? You can't even see it. On such deeply textured leather (and it's not boarskin), it's either gold embossed or there's a license plate. It's not blind embossed.

Back to you, Tonto...


----------



## marissk

theprepster said:


> I find Kate Spade bags very difficult to authenticate. They got very wild in their patterns and colors and the workmanship isn't always good on the real thing.


I think it's pretty simple, most of the time. The fakes you see here stick out like a sore thumb!! We occassionally toss one back and forth, but I think it's not all that hard. Of course, we've been at it for a while. It also helps to have a photographic memory!!


----------



## marissk

seller mdwmgm says " People will want to know where you got this cute item."...you can tell them you fished it out of the garbage....and someone has actually bid on this!!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...886?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccbf3c36e

Just ugly




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-polka...454?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1e520946

And someone has bid on this mess, too




http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/au...ead-post-1-first-717898-470.html#post23180953

No idea what this is...other than counterfeit!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...882?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b5202262

I do love a gingham lining...not!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...819?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item484ad38a63


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I'm going to have to disagree with you on the "workmanship" statement. kate spade still produces high quality work, even if the company is now owned by Liz Claiborne. I can spot a fake kate a mile away. Of course the workmanship on these crappy fakes is horrible, but that's certainly not indicative of the real thing. I've been thrilled with every new ks I've bought. Can't beat 'em for quality, price, and beauty! 



theprepster said:


> I find Kate Spade bags very difficult to authenticate. They got very wild in their patterns and colors and the workmanship isn't always good on the real thing.


----------



## marissk

fake label and lining




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Authent...518?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1e586e3e





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Authent...518?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1e586e3e

Hot mess with checked lining




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/300805236914?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460963a8b2

And another hot mess from the same seller




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/290801844567?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b5240157


----------



## marissk

fake abstract K wallet




http://www.ebay.com/itm/black-and-i...s-/300805315624?pt=Wallet&hash=item460964dc28

Two fakes for one low price...what more could you want??





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2-de...527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a250fd32f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...1?pt=US_Girls_Accessories&hash=item337d5c95b3


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is 'authentic'...not with that fake label and checked lining!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...755?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416da92c7b

Another fake multi-stripe




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/190746646492?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6962d7dc


----------



## marissk

sarah.0021 relisted this fake...hey lady...it's counterfeit!! And no one is gonna pay $100 for it!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-purse-/230873436977?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c1211331

Jusst smack that fake label on anyhere!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...915?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23248528fb

fake denim




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...811?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec303ffbb

OK...gotta hurl...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/MEDIUM-KATE...667?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abddbc193

This dumb a$$ seller lists this as a "Fake Kate Spade"...no shyte!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fake-Kate-S...433?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a25157051


----------



## marissk

Quite likely to lose power as Sandy is blowing like crazy...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSY-BLAC...977?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c1251689


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STUNNING-de...1657826?pt=US_Diaper_Bags&hash=item2a2522b462


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/281012599308?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416da7fa0c


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Kate-S...583?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46095fc737


----------



## marissk

fake Hatteras...and a gingham lining!










http://www.ebay.com/itm/WONDERFULL-...896?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc012928


----------



## marissk

fake plaid ugliness




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...446?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460970d5de

Relisted by danitas-delights. So vrey fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSY-BLAC...659?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c12914bb


----------



## marissk

Seller spencer3980 says "Excellent condition...great buy as this bag was $300 new!"...what a joke!!!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Hand-bags-/170933800927?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc72cfdf


----------



## marissk

fake, well, fake everything...





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...934?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6971b25e

fake denim




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...302?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6971a816


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Relisted Gingham thing up there! http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSY-BLAC...659?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c12914bb 
Please report. My mojo isn't working solo.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Relisted Gingham thing up there! http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSY-BLAC...659?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c12914bb
> Please report. My mojo isn't working solo.


It was gone earlier today...she's tenacious. I'll also report to Trust & Safety tonight.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Gone!



marissk said:


> It was gone earlier today...she's tenacious. I'll also report to Trust & Safety tonight.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1e712500


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281013745294


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/kare-spade-handbag-/200840867993?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec30c7099


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Kate-Sp...403?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b40c8a3


----------



## marissk

And it's been so quiet all day...


----------



## marissk

Ugh...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...928?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d35cfa410


----------



## marissk

Another colorblock fake with a glued on label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Suede-Gold-...754?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc80a242


----------



## marissk

A multi-stripe mess




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/160913676844?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257733da2c


----------



## marissk

Fake label










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...572?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2cc8cd64


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...804?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d66de96c


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...678?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b375f8e


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261120704740


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261120704740


 
And the first runner up is...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/271095025375?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1e85cedf


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ladies-purs...575?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a254f1a97


----------



## marissk

Seller says she bought this in Chinatown,NYC...think it might be FAKE???




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...460?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b5b22f4

And from the same seller, another Chinatown fake.





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/251177670942?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b5b191e

This seller says this came from a kate spade outlet...um...no.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...647?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416dd1b30f


----------



## marissk

UGH....




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Kate-S...601?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0680d291

What the hell??? Just slap any kind of label on it




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...299?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7401a74b






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Striped-Kat...110?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc16ffd6


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is 'funky'; I say it's a hot mess!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...604?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b5565c1c

Aother drapery fabric fake



http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...120?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2324b27f40

more ugh




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...305?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337d785d51


----------



## marissk

Another slapped on fake label




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glorious-Gr...080?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc1bc660

Ugh




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...423?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc1bbfe7


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Black-K...726?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e740db6e6


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kate-Spad...58?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27cc5f5bea


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Black-K...726?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e740db6e6


 
Looks like his ex-wife left behind this fake, too.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...731?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e740dc2a3


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx...ade-autentica-bolsa-de-mujer-gratis-envio-_JM

img1.mlstatic.com/kate-spade-autentica-bolsa-de-mujer-gratis-envio_MLM-O-29421657_5545.jpg


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-hand-bag-/281015757362?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416dd82a32


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...128?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c698867a0


----------



## marissk

This is back...and still fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/181015441237?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a255c6f55


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Not a kate spade, but "designer inspired" LV.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Designer-In...944?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cd0c7058


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INSPIRED-DE...720?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324b30280


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/INSPIRED-DE...720?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324b30280


She's listed that several times...doesn't care, just wants to rip someone off!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Well, it's gone!!! Yaaay! 



marissk said:


> She's listed that several times...doesn't care, just wants to rip someone off!


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-purse-/150940394600?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324bfa468

More gag




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...199?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d6797be7

more more gag




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...073?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b5613b31


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...39?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f1e8e991f


----------



## marissk

Gross!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...803?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2ce54f2b


----------



## marissk

So, this is a "Cambridge stripe"...um, no, it's a fugly fake!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adorable-KA...461?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc9fc5c5

Seller says this is an "original"...nope!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-purse-/170936446657?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc9b2ec1

Too ugly for so early in the morning




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-B...189?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d67d449d

And this from that sme seller...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-K...768?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d67d42f8

Just too ugly...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...221?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1e9c7325

Yeah it's a black blob, but it's fake!






*This seller says this is "authentic"...dream on!*




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...343?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324c1f90f

Wanna buy a fake from a seller with 67% positive feedback?? Here's your chance...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-and-W...252?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4609a24174


----------



## marissk

So fugly




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-purse-/121013013859?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2cf00d63

even more fugly




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...950?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337d891146

Clueless seller calls this an "authentic kate spade Sam purse". Clueless...also lists a fake Coach.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...200?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1ea2b0b8


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-Authentic-Kate-Spade-Shoulder-Bag-/85527133
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/KATE-SPADE-Suede-Mini-NWOT/80793543


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Tote-Bag-/181016721258?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a256ff76a


----------



## marissk

Whaaat??








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a257b0aec

So VERY ugly




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...7073446?pt=US_Diaper_Bags&hash=item416dec3f26

What is this?? Fugly Ugly Sunday??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...055?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec33092d7


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...467?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5897a9b0a3


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...275?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cca7b063


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...275?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cca7b063


The little angel in the background is thinking "How would anyone ever think this is authentic??"...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

She definitely has that, "Oh brother, you gotta be joking" look!!!  



marissk said:


> The little angel in the background is thinking "How would anyone ever think this is authentic??"...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...890?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a257b8ad2


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110973296417


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...576?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2cf57ae8


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330823386575


----------



## marissk

OK...here we go...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...260?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b7ddccc

ugh....so fake




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...429?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324da20fd


"Authentic" my arse...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...856?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2577692e90

Will this POS just go away?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...847?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec337d94f


----------



## marissk

Seller says this is an *Authentic Kate Spade Iconic Stripe*; Bull. It's an iconic fake piece of shyte!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...457?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2cfb75b1





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...862?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d069d1dc6

Another metal handle piece of junk




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Kat...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc1be402

Gee, bri.williamson9, how many fakes you got??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...448?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d069ced48

Multistripe fake, but seller says "authentic".








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...852?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a25800334

Ugly fugly




http://www.ebay.com/itm/new-no-tags...299?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416deeaf93


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Seller states, "I took this to the Kate Spade store and they were excited to tell me this is unique and rare. They've never seen one like it."
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...745?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d06a46c69


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Seller states, "I took this to the Kate Spade store and they were excited to tell me this is unique and rare. They've never seen one like it."
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...745?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d06a46c69


I meant to post that one. Not that anyone is gonna buy that PoS for $253, but why the out and out lies??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I don't know. I just messaged the seller and told her that salesgirls are not authenticators! I'm sure she didn't even take it anywhere. And why $253!? 




marissk said:


> I meant to post that one. Not that anyone is gonna buy that PoS for $253, but why the out and out lies??


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I don't know. I just messaged the seller and told her that salesgirls are not authenticators! I'm sure she didn't even take it anywhere. And why $253!?


Why $253?? Does the term "money grabbing scammer" come to mind??

As you know, Kate Spade employees are prohibited from offering any opinion on authenticity; it's against corporate policy.

ETA: It's GONE! Bet it comes back, though...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...131?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c69a30bf3


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...131?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c69a30bf3


You mean other than 'butt ugly'???

Listings from TRSs are resisting being removed. eBay seems overwhelmed by the volume.


----------



## marissk

Ugly wugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...975?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2590016f


----------



## marissk

WTH??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-purse-/110973853409?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d68e9ee1





http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-purse-/110973852492?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d68e9b4c

jmac536 relisted this ugly thing again.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...643?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec33bd7f3


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-K...273?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c16a3319





This was removed, and then seller relisted it at http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c16a8d59.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...855?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ccb9813f


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...129?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257771f1d1


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...522?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b856782


----------



## marissk

Ugly fake striped mess




http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Kate-Sp...047?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c69afa62f




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...661?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b894455





and such a lovely lining...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/290808993734?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b59117c6

yuk




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abe3d8847

ugly fake multistripe




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...901?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ccbdc72d

WTF?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...357?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b83ccb5


----------



## marissk

Seller (watto) says this is new with tags. What a hacked together mess...





Check the :label"





Yes, that's a capital "K".
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-w-tag-K...333?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25777113f5


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please go kill fake by voodoovince1.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Please go kill fake by voodoovince1.


Well made of vinyl, huh??
BAM!


----------



## marissk

So fugly!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...776?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324ec9cd0





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...348?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d696d434

WTF??




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...932?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc457994


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Good grief! They came out in droves today!!!


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Good grief! They came out in droves today!!!


Yup, they sure did...and so fugly!!


----------



## marissk

This hurts my eyes!!! And the seller expects bidding to start at $136!!! I'd laugh if it didn't hurt so much...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...082?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324ee24a2

And from the same seller....




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...516?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324ee0afc

ugh...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...553?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337d9b3829

"Vintage"...and yours for only $100...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...399?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324ed52ef


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...049?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ccc29e09


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...049?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ccc29e09


I vote it's Kate Spade "DISlike"!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/261125297395?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc47d4f3


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...221?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c69b7a9a5


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...221?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c69b7a9a5


I'm glad I'm wearing my Depends (just kidding)...that's too funny!! How would ANYONE think that would be done by ANY designer (except, perhaps for Big Bird or Elmo)??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/300813084629?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4609db67d5


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/A-very-cute...412?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ccc8fc5c


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...483?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b59fb113


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...539?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4609db7eeb





IMMEDIATELY RELISTED AT http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...086?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4609dbb7be.


----------



## marissk

What is it??? "Who can list the ugliest fake" night??


----------



## marissk

YUGLY!




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-KATE-SP...865?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1ed129d9


Ugly multi-stripe fake




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-K...128?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d69ce220


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181020955706

And for some reason, I can't get the picture to paste!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...958?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc4d12fe


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290810016467


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Relisted!!!


44





dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...483?pt=us_csa_wh_handbags&hash=item43b59fb113


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140883067199


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...431?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337da935b7


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/261125761317?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc4ee925


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-purse-/281020222530?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416e1c4c42


----------



## marissk

So very ugly!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...403?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d6a00fb3

And from the same seller, this horrific ugly mess




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...670?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d69fc29e

Sick of looking at thiss thing




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/261125761317?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc4ee925


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Why won't that tweed thing go awaY!?!?!!?


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Why won't that tweed thing go awaY!?!?!!?


My mojo is completely broken. I can't remove anything, so I'm gonna need your help until it gets fixed. Haven't heard a word from eBay in 2 weeks, so somethings wrong somewhere!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/140883627232?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cd518ce0


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...597?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec3585c8d




Furthermore, WHY can't people understand that a "clutch" is a purse WITHOUT A HANDLE!?!?! That drives me insane!


----------



## marissk

Buy this butt ugly fake bow bag for only $120...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...235?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c69c61903

yug.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...408?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ccd95bc0

Seller says this POC has a cut on the handle but otherwise is new. How about tossing it in the trash where it belongs.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...106?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337db142f2

more ugh




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...930?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ccd85bfa

fake denim colorblock





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...193?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1ee35779

fake dot noel




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Awesome-Kat...777?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c69c4e689
What the hell?





url]http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Tiger-Print-Faux-Fur-Cross-over-Handbag-/321021269682?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abe5bd6b2[/url]


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...660?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d360bd144

Another one of these fake 'duos' cropping up.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-PURSE-/261126285433?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc56e879

This one has it alll...a fake 'bow', multi-stripe, with a dot lining.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-purse-/160920116716?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2577961dec

ugly stripe




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/140883622791?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cd517b87


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251182569650


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130801598741


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Nope, I meant "Another fake Hatteras!" 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121017886546


----------



## marissk

At least your mojo is still working!! Hopefully eBay can get me fixed tonight; I've got a watch list full of crap to be removed!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...007&pid=100039&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=110975712001&


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261126772523


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290811778762


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190753072777?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

and this mess?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170940455930?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

and this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230879700643?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

and this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170940521408?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I listed these earlier but all still remain


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321021893372


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321021980549


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...702?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416e2e4296


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321016258729


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221152567548


----------



## marissk

You're kidding??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...429?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232514dc25


----------



## marissk

marissk said:


> You're kidding??
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...429?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232514dc25



Sorry...photos aren't posting for some reason....


----------



## marissk

More fakes, without photos....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...370?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2577a6d9ba


----------



## marissk

Butt ugly plaid thing
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christmas-P...376?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2577a48800


----------



## marissk

Oh, my...this looks like an ugly sofa...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...325?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cce25c1d


----------



## marissk

Another metal handle piece of junk...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NICE-Kate-S...186?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc60d292


----------



## marissk

fake cherry print
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-Two-...028?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7baa46fc


----------



## marissk

Sick of seeing this fugly plaid...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...723?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item484b6448b3


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Well, at least your mojo is back, I see!!!


----------



## marissk

YES!! eBay is back on track and my mojo is mo-jo-ing!! Thanks, my dear friend, for picking up the slack!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390496421293

Pictures won't post.


----------



## marissk

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390496421293
> 
> Pictures won't post.



Yeah, same here. I'm saving pics and adding them as attachments. Driving me crazy...


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...623?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2577aae5df


----------



## marissk

Selller keeps listing this piece of crap...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...651?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7bb570e3


----------



## marissk

WTH??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...797?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c196f62d


----------



## marissk

so fake!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-...181?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460a06043d


----------



## marissk

Even for $5.00, it's too much...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/221153015715?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337dbf37a3


----------



## marissk

ugh!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-handbag-/221153013841?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337dbf3051


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Counterfeit multi-stripe with fake leather trim; bad, glued-on label; cone-shaped feet. YUCK!
Forgot URL! Went back to put it in this message, and the abomination is gone already! YAY!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

And it's relisted AGAIN at http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251183767184.



marissk said:


> Selller keeps listing this piece of crap...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...651?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7bb570e3


----------



## marissk

Fake whatever and wallet
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...199?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d06ef1b5f


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ADORABLE-KA...671?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564edd4dc7


----------



## marissk

ugh
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ADORABLE-KA...671?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564edd4dc7


----------



## marissk

fake set...awww...the tags fell off. The sign of true quality...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...462?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460a0bd1b6


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

So many fakes on eBay tonight, I just couldn't list them all here. I'm time-crunched reading THREE young adult novels for a paper that is due tomorrow night in my graduate class. UGH!!! I did report them, though!


----------



## marissk

Just laughable!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...206?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a25ff4a9e


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...221?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2577cea4a5


----------



## marissk

And this ugly fake must go away!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...751?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1f1d12ff


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...194?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cd8cc8ca


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

She didn't waste any time! 



marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...221?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2577cea4a5


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-3-Ka...211?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460a31bbc3


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-Purse-/130805084173?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7497300d


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Clean-...336?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b5fb1ec0


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-Stripe...619?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b5faf0fb


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

You gotta see this ridiculousness...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Kate-Sp...143?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccc8a5b37


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Some fakes on ebay today... I just feel too bad to save and attach pics! I have been reporting, though, and they have been getting pulled!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...868?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d6d1184c


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

... and it has bids! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221155187089
It was too large for me to post.


----------



## marissk

I've been slaying but the constant cropping of photos got on my nerves. I'm just gonna slay away and keep the creeps off eBay!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Me, too! If something is REALLY bad, and deserves a spot on this Hall of Shame, I'll put it on! But otherwise, it's too time-consuming! 



marissk said:


> I've been slaying but the constant cropping of photos got on my nerves. I'm just gonna slay away and keep the creeps off eBay!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

A purse  on eBay right now... has a label that says, "kade spate." I kid you not! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...233&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=2&sd=300821072653&


----------



## marissk

And someone is bidding on it!


----------



## marissk

Seller letting this go for "a fraction of the original price"...ha.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Womens-Handbags-Bags-/169291/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=kate+spade#item3cccb12a4e


----------



## marissk

a multi-stripe and vinyl fake
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...011?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232576960b


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...630?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2578183646


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...176?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5898f4cd20


----------



## marissk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...294?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d6f6b6de


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yup, I'm still finding a few, as well! I reported 3 already this morning!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Why won't this go away? http://www.ebay.com/itm/160929242650?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## ilikegrapes

I have not been on ebay for quite some time, so have not been paying attention to the fakes. Do they even fake the current designs of KS? It seems the bags would be too whimsical for regular ole labels stuck on, plus the prices are not that high.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Marissk, I miss you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Actually, it just seems it's the same old counterfeits still being created and circulated. Most of the time, the counterfeit ones don't even resemble anything kate spade has actually done. Just random (bad) labels stuck on ugly bags that aren't even anything close to what she's done. 



ilikegrapes said:


> I have not been on ebay for quite some time, so have not been paying attention to the fakes. Do they even fake the current designs of KS? It seems the bags would be too whimsical for regular ole labels stuck on, plus the prices are not that high.


----------



## Flossie1

Hi there, please can someone help me authenticate a bag a I bought on ebay 
last week, seller not the most helpful, but I'm not convinced either way when I look at my Mulberry Seth Bag in black, I will want to return it if its a fake, but have a small window of time, please help! Flossie x


----------



## pcah2002

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Marissk, I miss you!



I miss her too! I love Kate Spade and I learned a lot about KS fakes from this thread. She worked so hard on this thread and helped other Hall of Shame threads as well (Prada for instance).   I was actually wondering why towards the end of November ( I think it was Nov last year), I stopped seeing posts from her, then I read your announcement in the authentication thread about her passing.  Made me very sad, but she's in a better place now and perhaps no longer in pain (she was undergoing cancer treatment, right?)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Yes, it was from cancer. She got lung cancer back in 2011... never smoked! And right before she died, it was brain tumors. Poor girl. I miss her so much. Everytime I see a really bad kate spade, I think, "Man, I need to show this to Mary!" But... she's not here... I took her death really hard, even though we'd never even met in person... She was an amazing person... 



pcah2002 said:


> I miss her too! I love Kate Spade and I learned a lot about KS fakes from this thread. She worked so hard on this thread and helped other Hall of Shame threads as well (Prada for instance).   I was actually wondering why towards the end of November ( I think it was Nov last year), I stopped seeing posts from her, then I read your announcement in the authentication thread about her passing.  Made me very sad, but she's in a better place now and perhaps no longer in pain (she was undergoing cancer treatment, right?)


----------



## Morisa

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Yes, it was from cancer. She got lung cancer back in 2011... never smoked! And right before she died, it was brain tumors. Poor girl. I miss her so much. Everytime I see a really bad kate spade, I think, "Man, I need to show this to Mary!" But... she's not here... I took her death really hard, even though we'd never even met in person... She was an amazing person...



I miss her too!


----------



## missionmassage

marissk said:


> Ridiculous! I reported it when it was first listed, and I just reported it again and reported the seller via email as well. I recently discovered that even after an auction ends, eBay can still retract the auction if a policy violation occurred (in my case, it was 3 weeks aftere the auction ended and my seller got bounced off eBay entirely!). The buyer is instructed to open a claim. Hopefully eBay will follow up on this. I also contacted the seller with a not-to-friendly message.


why don't you report it on Ebay?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

This really bugs me because I am n authentic seller and got seriously harrassed over a very tube tic sale by Ebay simply because a buyer purchased the ring size bag and then you see the likes of this which is o leant its shameful!  Keep at it and shame them to death if that's what it takes!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

missionmassage, you are responding to a very old post from a member who has passed away. 



missionmassage said:


> why don't you report it on Ebay?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

HUH? What is a "tube tic sale?" WTH are you talking about? 



Syrenitytoo said:


> This really bugs me because I am n authentic seller and got seriously harrassed over a very tube tic sale by Ebay simply because a buyer purchased the ring size bag and then you see the likes of this which is o leant its shameful!  Keep at it and shame them to death if that's what it takes!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

dawnsfinallywed said:


> HUH? What is a "tube tic sale?" WTH are you talking about?


 

I have absolutely no idea what happened to my post.  I did not write that!  No such thing as a tube tic sale!!  LOL.  I was stating that I sold a gorgeous LV bag and the buyer purchased it knowing the size.  When she got it, she reealized that the size was too small for her so she claimed that mine was advertised wrong when I clearly had original receipts and tags.  I forwarded them to EBay and even explained by using math how the PM has so many squares and the GM has so many squares in the Damier pattern and they ruled in her favor.  I felt it was simply becaue she yelled louder.  It really turned me off to those at EBay who do not do their homework.  They truly need to if they are going to be credible in business.


----------



## Jjacelyn

My mother bought a "Kate Spade" from a thrift store that looks eerily similar to this one (gaudy stitching, awkward shape, and total lack of subtlety and class).


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Which one? 
I'd need to see pics of the thrift store purse and the one to which you're referencing, then I could show you the differences. 




Jjacelyn said:


> My mother bought a "Kate Spade" from a thrift store that looks eerily similar to this one (gaudy stitching, awkward shape, and total lack of subtlety and class).


----------



## netter

posted in wrong thread.


----------



## kvaladez_77

That is horrible and obvious!


----------



## kathleenmgs

marissk said:


> Just laughable!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...206?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a25ff4a9e


I know that's an older post, but omg, that's hideous.  Did someone bid on that?!


----------



## lovemylovesjw

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ya just gotta see this to believe it!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/White-Kate-Spade-Purse-/290591001324?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a892caec


That is a horrific looking bag! omg these people will just put anything on their sales!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here is a really horrible counterfeit. (Or maybe it's really good; I'm not sure.) It's a knockoff of her York Stripe collection. The counterfeiters even went so far as to put a fake WHITE ksny price tag. Remember... ks NEVER engraves her full name into zipper pulls. It's a counterfeiters ploy... this purse is FULL of them!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Could everyone report this horrible thing??? Sells in 5 hours! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...078?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8af1f5ce


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151251292218?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Please go report this atrocity! Seller knows it's counterfeit!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please report...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261420988695&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Cody Ster

marissk said:


> Ridiculous! I reported it when it was first listed, and I just reported it again and reported the seller via email as well. I recently discovered that even after an auction ends, eBay can still retract the auction if a policy violation occurred (in my case, it was 3 weeks aftere the auction ended and my seller got bounced off eBay entirely!). The buyer is instructed to open a claim. Hopefully eBay will follow up on this. I also contacted the seller with a not-to-friendly message.


 

Do you know anything about Missoni bags? so many fakes and so many made for Target, you never know what you get?


----------



## Cody Ster

How can you be sure just from a picture?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Years and years of buying and authenticating kate spade purses... 



Cody Ster said:


> How can you be sure just from a picture?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

I am only a kate spade expert... I don't know enough about other brands to offer any knowledge. I do know a little about Prada, though. 



Cody Ster said:


> Do you know anything about Missoni bags? so many fakes and so many made for Target, you never know what you get?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please go to https://www.etsy.com/listing/186071978/kate-spade-new-york-striped-purse and report this purse to etsy for being counterfeit. Seller, who's a man, is completely rude and wants to dupe someone by selling this fake POS.


----------



## BelaP

Thank you very much for this posts, I'm new to Kate Spade (I was using Marc Jacobs for contemporary) And this is very useful. I wasn't expecting this huge amount of fake bags! Call me naive but I always saw fake Prada, Vuitton or Chanel. This is new to me!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please report these counterfeit items.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231222889916?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171320862405?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please report this... Sells in 40 minutes!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271489631771&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please report this atrocity. http://www.ebay.com/itm/141312419958?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The above listing was pulled, but the rude seller relisted it at http://www.ebay.com/itm/141313439467?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT. Please report.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please report these counterfeits. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301225517999&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131223659583?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271529801749?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please report.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/371141103302?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Pinklotus60

I'm new to this forum. How do I get a bag authenticated here? A friend gave me a small black bag knowing I like purses of all kind, don't want to insult her by asking if it's real. I'm pretty sure it is not though. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Pinklotus60 said:


> I'm new to this forum. How do I get a bag authenticated here? A friend gave me a small black bag knowing I like purses of all kind, don't want to insult her by asking if it's real. I'm pretty sure it is not though. Thanks for your help.


Post pics of it.


----------



## lemonhead130

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...499?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c8dab3feb
(a) Can anyone authenticate this?
(b) Any thoughts on how to get the metal feet replaced?


----------



## acy_jkt

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2014-Ka...Cell_Phone_PDA_Cases&var=&hash=item33966a3ee5


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please report this horrible fake! http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintag...g-/171486846898?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

acy_jkt said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2014-Ka...Cell_Phone_PDA_Cases&var=&hash=item33966a3ee5


Not counterfeit and shouldn't be on this page.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lemonhead130 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...499?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c8dab3feb
> (a) Can anyone authenticate this?
> (b) Any thoughts on how to get the metal feet replaced?


Not counterfeit and shouldn't be on this page.


----------



## KathleenKessler

marissk said:


> Ridiculous! I reported it when it was first listed, and I just reported it again and reported the seller via email as well. I recently discovered that even after an auction ends, eBay can still retract the auction if a policy violation occurred (in my case, it was 3 weeks aftere the auction ended and my seller got bounced off eBay entirely!). The buyer is instructed to open a claim. Hopefully eBay will follow up on this. I also contacted the seller with a not-to-friendly message.


Help eBay police where are you??


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

KathleenKessler said:


> Help eBay police where are you??


The person to whom you're responding (Marissk) died several years ago of cancer.


----------



## acy_jkt

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Not counterfeit and shouldn't be on this page.


oh my bad, I will continue in the right page, thanks!


----------



## syncopation

Wondering what to make of this...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...024?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9588bfa8


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

syncopation said:


> Wondering what to make of this...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-spade-...024?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9588bfa8


Authentic. Please don't report or post here if you aren't sure.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

REPORT this!!! It just sold and someone is about to be duped! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Ka...116?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c9582d3d4


----------



## Yashiro26

:/ that's why I hate buying on ebay


----------



## syncopation

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Authentic. Please don't report or post here if you aren't sure.


Okay, I'm sorry. I said I wasn't sure what to make of it, and I wasn't. I wasn't sure if it was fake or not fake.


----------



## lobonn

I have to say when I type in Kate Spade bag on ebay, the majority are authentic bags, which is really nice to see. However it's never going to be 100% like http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190ae87d0


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

lobonn said:


> I have to say when I type in Kate Spade bag on ebay, the majority are authentic bags, which is really nice to see. However it's never going to be 100% like http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190ae87d0


Actually, that PURSE is authentic kate spade. Someone just ruined it by painting on it.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-k...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

This has sold! Report it anyway!!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/221709074719

Please report this fake set!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141505565469

Horrible counterfeit!! PLEASE report!


----------



## all7s

Here's an entire website selling fake Maise and Mandy purses. Scary how much they resemble the real ones.


----------



## heykariann

http://m.ebay.com/itm/251927983874?nav=SEARCH
This doesn't look real, but if it's from an older line I wouldn't know.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

heykariann said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/251927983874?nav=SEARCH
> This doesn't look real, but if it's from an older line I wouldn't know.


Good catch! Counterfeit and reported!


----------



## phale

dawnsfinallywed said:


> This hideous fake has bidding at $102. Someone is going to be completely defrauded! Please go report it on eBay. Thanks!
> 
> Item # 170670936527


 
This forum is helping me so much!!


----------



## j4joanne

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-K...772?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4cec339c


Fake Kate Spade Glitter Bug Lacey!! Zipper pull is way too short, KS gold logo writing is fuzzy and font too small, also the box is the wrong style for the 2013!


----------



## misanthropic789

If any of you are in to subscription boxes, Q Box sent out this horrible fake to their subscribers.  
http://hulala.com.my/photos/deals/17367/main/main-h-kate-spade-heart-shaped-small-pouch.jpg

Here are some close-ups from when I received it:
http://flic.kr/p/tfDuYa

And the real kicker:
http://flic.kr/p/tftcvf

(Sorry - I'm new so it isn't letting me post images...)


----------



## fantome14

Blatant tag switch at my local TJ Maxx. I'm not 100% sure this is a fake, but the stitching looked off to me. Plus I don't know why someone would switch in a vintage KS that way. It didn't look too used either.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

The black purse is an authentic Sam. What did TJMaxx have to say about it??

QUOTE=fantome14;28879096]Blatant tag switch at my local TJ Maxx. I'm not 100% sure this is a fake, but the stitching looked off to me. Plus I don't know why someone would switch in a vintage KS that way. It didn't look too used either.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3067527
View attachment 3067528

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## fantome14

Why would someone switch tags. with an authentic bag??? Anyway it was the wrong bag relative to the tag so they said they'd pull it and look into it.


----------



## fantome14

Maybe I'm underestimating the value of the Sam. I'm not familiar with the original stuff.


----------



## Ammsan

all7s said:


> Here's an entire website selling fake Maise and Mandy purses. Scary how much they resemble the real ones.


They say that as KS "inspired... lolol....smh


----------



## Babische

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Ya just gotta see this to believe it!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/White-Kate-Spade-Purse-/290591001324?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a892caec


I love the incorrect spelling of Chanukah. The bag's fakeness screams through the page, and then to see the spelling...I am just sickened.


----------



## Babische

dawnsfinallywed said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141505565469
> 
> Horrible counterfeit!! PLEASE report!


Another thing you can do to people who have sold you fakes is to go to "RipOffReports" and file a complaint against them. It's a bit of extra ammunition that you can have, and once the person hears he/she is on that page, you might get some action.


----------



## MrsScrubby

Help! Fake or Authentic?


----------



## reginaPhalange

MrsScrubby said:


> View attachment 3459636
> View attachment 3459637
> View attachment 3459638
> View attachment 3459639
> View attachment 3459640
> View attachment 3459641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help! Fake or Authentic?


Try posting this in the authentication thread!


----------



## maisonindigo

Counterfeit Maise! 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kate-Spa...127472?hash=item43f4fe7c30:g:31QAAOSw6WdXi0GG


----------



## Maria_0982

marissk said:


> OK...so I nearly soaked my Depends laughing over this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kate-Spade-Handbag-/140585127331?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bb86cda3
> 
> Wanna pay $90 for this?


Lol!!!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

marissk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...294?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d6f6b6de


oh dear, Marissk... I miss you so...


----------

